# Fabrikeinkauf



## bob1989 (5 September 2007)

Haha heute bekam ich folgende mail:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Einkaufen zu Grosshandelspreisen - wie geht das?
> [noparse]http://klick-sofort-an.info/?c=xxx[/noparse]
> ...



Im Impressum ist mal wieder die 


> RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
> 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
> London, SW1V 1BZ
> United Kingdom




Sprich die selbe Firma wie Erotik-Karriere. .... das lustige ist ...

Link: [noparse]http://klick-sofort-an.info/?c=xxx[/noparse]

xxx = durch meine Kunden id bei EROTIK-KARRIERE Ersetzt, ich muss also keine angaben mehr machen sondern ich werde direkt über den Button "jetzt teilnehmen" .abgezockt haha ..  .... das selbe ist mir schon bei ner sms falle letzte woche passiert, da war wieder die glecihe firma udn ich hab gedacht klick ich mal auf den button aber ausfüllen oder akzeptieren tu ich nix ... zack die nächste Rechnung .. einfach arm was die da abziehen.


----------



## Tony Welling (5 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

klick-sofort-an.info ist aber nur eine Brückenseite.
Die Hauptseite dazu ist w*w.fabrik-einkauf.com.


----------



## bob1989 (6 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

LOL ...

ich habe tatsächlich *nur* den link angeklickt und heute diese mail:;




> Sehr geehrte(r) Herr *,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nutzung von Fabrik-Einkauf.com. Wir hoffen, Sie hatten bereits Gelegenheit, sich bereits umfassend im Mitgliederbereich zu informieren.
> 
> Hier erhalten Sie auch schon einmal Ihre Benutzerdaten, mit denen Sie sich
> ...




Naja .... direkt mal wieder den angeblichen vertrag gekündig und absender auf die Blacklist bei GMX gepackt  ...


lustig lustig ... mal schaun wann der erste inkasso brief kommt 

_Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (6 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



bob1989 schrieb:


> LOL ...
> 
> ich habe tatsächlich *nur* den link angeklickt und heute diese mail...


In dem Link war natürlich deine E-Mail-Adresse in verschlüsselter Form. Deswegen wird auch mehrfach täglich geraten, solche Links nicht anzuklicken. Damit kann der Spammer feststellen:

es gibt diese E-Mail
der Empfänger hat die Nachricht gelesen.
Die Adresse ist verbrannt und wird künftig auch von anderen Spammern vollgeschüttet werden. Kannst du die Adresse abschaffen?

Wuschel


----------



## bob1989 (6 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Öhm .. eigtentlich kann ich diese nicht abschaffen .... naja ich werd mal in geraumer zeit darüber nachdenken (müssen) ... 


Nur eins steht feste ... die bekommen kein Cent :wall:


----------



## smarti5 (7 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hi,
also meine schwester hat zufällig den link geklickt, weder angemeldet noch sonst irgendwas gemacht. hab jetzt auch gleich nen widerruf geschrieben aber die ham den net akzeptiert. was soll ich denn jetzt machen bzw was habt ihr gemacht?
wäre für jede hilfe dankbar!!!


----------



## blowfish (7 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



smarti5 schrieb:


> was habt ihr gemacht?
> wäre für jede hilfe dankbar!!!


Reichlich hier mich belesen und dann meine Entscheidung treffen.
Beratung wirst du hier nicht erfahren. (Rechtsberatungsgesetz)


----------



## smarti5 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

naja, ich meine wegen dem geld bezahlen? wenn ich dies nicht mache muss ich dann irgendwas erwarten oder so?


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Noch mehr Belästigungsmails. Muß du selber wissen, ob es das wert ist, 
sich von dem Spam  loszukaufen.


----------



## smarti5 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

also zahlen werde ich auf keinen fall. was mich hier eigentlich interessiert, ist, ob die mir dann was anhaben können?
hab hier mal im forum oder auf anderen seiten nachgelesen, so wie es ausschaut können sie dies ja nicht


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hast du irgendwo  gelesen, dass es über Drohungen hinaus geht? Du hast dir doch die Frage selber beantwortet.


----------



## productmanager (9 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

mir ging´s genauso.

Zuerst hab ich eine Email von einer Petra S. ([email protected]) und hab mich angeblich auf deren Online-Dienst Seite angemeldet. Der hier angebene Link hat mich dann auf die Seite von Fabrik-Einkauf weitergeleitet.

Obwohl ich mich nicht eingeloggt und angemeldet habe, kam dann im Anschluss eine Bestätigungsemail über meine Anmeldung und dann auch gleich eine Rechnung.

Zahlen werde ich auf keinen Fall, sondern Anzeige wg. Betrug erstatten.

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## jupp11 (9 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



productmanager schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mich nicht eingeloggt und angemeldet habe, kam dann im Anschluss eine Bestätigungsemail über meine Anmeldung und dann auch gleich eine Rechnung.


Hast du dich irgendwo in der letzten Zeit auf einer Gewinnspielseite oder ähnlichem angemeldet? 
Was haben die Knaben von dir? Nur die Emailaddi oder auch die Adresse?


----------



## productmanager (9 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Servus Jupp,

keine Ahnung.
Seltsam ist nur, dass die mich mit Frau ... statt mit Herrn angeschrieben haben...


----------



## pumuckel (9 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



bob1989 schrieb:


> LOL ...
> 
> ich habe tatsächlich *nur* den link angeklickt und heute diese mail:;
> 
> ...


Leider ist mir das auch passiert.
Ich habe per email widerrufen,trotzdem wollen Sie jetzt 86€.
Wie kann man denen das Handwerk legen,Pumuckel


----------



## smarti5 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

habe das ganze auch widerrufen, aber interessiert die nicht. machen können sie ja nichts gegen einen (gibt mehrere forenbeiträge in denen das zu lesen ist).
würdet ihr sagen das man die dann am besten ignorieren soll?


----------



## pumuckel (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe gerade eine Antwortmail auf meinen Widerruf erhalten,Sie wollen meinen Widerruf nicht aktezeptieren,was soll ich weiterhin tun?
                                                           Pumuckel:wall:


----------



## Sonnie07 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute, bin auch Opfer dieser [edit]  geworden. :wall: Habe ebenfalls keine Anmeldedaten eingegeben.

Ich bin fleißige AGB-Leserin, als ich auf die Seite kam, hab ich als erstes die AGB´s gelesen und gesehen, daß das Ganze kostenpflichtig ist, und hab die Seite wieder geschlossen.

Zugangsdaten kamen prompt per Mail. 

Zwei Tage später die Rechnung, mit meiner kompletten Anschrift. 

Was mich interessieren würde: die anklickbaren Links in der Mail hatten eine Zahl dahinter. 6 stellig. Ich wette, daß dort für den Provider schon die Adressdaten hinterlegt wurden. Die letzten drei Ziffern waren die 611. 

Hattet ihr andere Zahlen???

LG
Sonnie07


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls keine Anmeldedaten eingegeben.
> 
> Zugangsdaten kamen prompt per Mail.
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde: die anklickbaren Links in der Mail hatten eine Zahl dahinter. 6 stellig. Ich wette, daß dort für den Provider schon die Adressdaten hinterlegt wurden.



Genau so läufts! Der Anbieter versendet Spam mit zuordenbaren Links.Geht der Empfänger auf den Link, löst er die Verifizierung seiner bereits vorliegenden Daten aus und damit die Rechnung. Ich würde meinen, dass sowas eine strafbare Handlung ist und dafür zuständig sind nun mal die Polizei und StA.


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Reducal schrieb:


> . Ich würde meinen, dass sowas eine strafbare Handlung ist und dafür zuständig sind nun mal die Polizei und StA.


Zuständig möglicherweise schon aber qualifiziert genug  es zu verstehen, dürften sehr wenige sein.


----------



## pumuckel (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe denen jetzt folgende Email gesendet:

Hiermit widerrufe ich erneut per Email und beziehe mich auf folgende Fakten:
Ich beziehe mich auf mein Widerufsrecht nach 312d Abs.1 i.V.m.§ 355 BGB.
Außerdem verweise ich auf das Gerichtsurteil vom Amtsgericht München,Urt.
v.25.07.2005 (Az:^163 C 13423/05).
                                                    :wall: :scherzkeks:


----------



## Sonnie07 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Und nun? Tatsächlich ignorieren? Wenn Briefe von Anwälten und Inkassobüros eintrudeln, wirds einem ja doch ganz schön mulmig. Zähne zusammenbeissen und durch?

Ich habe heute schon 4 Mails dorthin geschickt, immer mit den gleichen Antworten wie: Sie haben sich bereits im Mitgliederbereich aufgehalten....

Tzzzz, die Zugangsdaten habe ich nie benutzt. 

Sie lassen sich nicht erweichen.


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Wenn Briefe von Anwälten und Inkassobüros eintrudeln, wirds einem ja doch ganz schön mulmig.


Warum? Solange sie nur drohen, ist es wurscht was für einen  Titel sie tragen.
 Zu mehr als Drohungen ist es praktisch   noch nie gekommen.
Schaut auch mal über den Zaun und lest  mal in den andern Threads. Das läuft alles nach 
demselben Strickmuster ab, egal wie die Seiten und Betreiber heissen.
Das Rad wird nicht dauernd neu erfunden

PS: Die Knaben wagen sich sicher  nicht vor Gericht, das könnte ganz übel für sie enden


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Zuständig möglicherweise schon aber qualifiziert genug es zu verstehen, dürften sehr wenige sein.


es würde reichen, wenn sie bei den richtigen Stellen nachfragen. Wenn es keiner probiert - wie soll man es wissen?
Ich würde, wenn mir so was passiert (ich krieg ne Rechnung, nachdem ich eine Spammail gekriegt habe), die Pressemeldungen der GstA FF in Sachen Schmidtlein ausdrucken, zu meiner örtlichen Polizeidienststelle laufen und denen sagen: ich war nie auf der Seite, da ist die mail mit der ID, da ist die Mail mit der Rechnung - und da steht, wie so etwas gemacht werden KÖNNTE:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49028
Steht nicht in einem anbieternahen Forum unwidersprochen ein ähnlicher Vorwurf gegen denselben Anbieter?


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn mir so was passiert (ich krieg ne Rechnung, nachdem ich eine Spammail gekriegt habe),


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. (oder höchstens mit Vorsatz)


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49028Steht nicht in einem anbieternahen Forum unwidersprochen ein ähnlicher Vorwurf gegen denselben Anbieter?


Oh ja, hier: h**p://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=93673#93673


----------



## Sonnie07 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ui, das wird ja immer interessanter... Also ich habe meine Entscheidung jetzt getroffen. Keine Mäuse von mir. :tongue:


----------



## pumuckel (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Jetzt kam diese Antwortmail:
Sie haben den Mitgliederbereich bereits genutzt.Dadurch ist Ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen(§312d Abs. 3 Nr.2 BGB).Über diese Rechtsfolge wurden Sie auch in den AGB (§ 3 Abs.3)sowie der Kundeninformation ausdrücklich belehrt.
Bitte gleichen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag fristgemäß aus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Support Team

Das ganze ist wohl ein Witz und gar nicht mehr lustig:wall: :wall: :wall:
                                                           trauriger Pumuckel


----------



## Sonnie07 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Jupp, genau das gleiche schrieben sie mir auch. Ich versuchs jetzt gelassen zu sehen, von mir gibts keinen cent.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2007)

aber schmeisst mal nichts weg, keine Mails und so.


----------



## productmanager (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Servus Leute,

ich hab die Angelegenheit an das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt und Verbraucherzentrale weitergeleitet.
Die Verbraucherzentrale hat freundlicherweise auf die kostenpflichtige Beratung für 15 Euronen hingewiesen....

Bei mir war´s übrigens die Nummer ...124. 
Ich seh das genauso: Die Jungs haben irgendwo unsere Emailadresse aufgeschnappt und mit der Nr. hinterlegt.

Auf meinen  Hinweis auf Rechtswidrigkeit und auf diverse Forenbeiträge und Androhung einer polizeilichen Anzeige kam heute Folgendes:

Sehr geehrte Frau xxx (ich bin aber ein HERR),

Sie haben den Mitgliederbereich bereits genutzt. Dadurch ist Ihr gesetzliches
Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen (§ 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB). Über diese Rechtsfolge
wurden Sie auch in den AGB (§ 3 Abs. 3) sowie der Kundeninformation
ausdrücklich belehrt.

Bitte gleichen Sie daher den Rechnungsbetrag fristgerecht aus.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team

-------------------------------------
RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
London, SW1V 1BZ
United Kingdom


Fazit für mich:
Ich zahle nichts; es gibt genügend Emails und Forenhinweise über deren Praktiken

Siehe hierzu

[...]

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=202968

[...]

_[Verlinkungen mit zweifelhaftem Wert entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## productmanager (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Antwort des Gewerbeaufsichtsamtes:


Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,

Ich bedauere, Ihnen in der betreffenden Angelegenheit nicht weiterhelfen zu können.

Das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt der Regierung von Mittelfranken in Nürnberg ist ausschließlich zuständig für Fragen des technischen und sozialen Arbeitsschutzes sowie der Sicherheit von Verbraucherprodukten.

Für SPAM Mails und unlauteres Verhalten im Wettbewerb sind wir nicht zuständig. 
Bitte wenden Sie sich an das Ordnungsamt/Gewerbeamt der Gemeinde, in der die betreffende Firma ihren Sitz hat.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[...]
Regierung von Mittelfranken
- Gewerbeaufsichtsamt -
90336 Nürnberg


SOMIT SOLLTEN WIR DOCH ALLE MAL DAS AMT IN BAD HERSFELD ANSCHREIBEN, ODER?

_[Namen entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Sonnie07 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich speichere sämtlichen Schriftverkehr im Email-Ordner, sogar die anderen drei Mails, die mich noch von anderen Absendern erreicht haben mit gleichem Inhalt und natürlich der gleichen Nummer im Link. ..... Meine persönlichen Daten... so eine Sauerei.... :cry: 

Eine(r) von Euch schrieb, daß er/sie keine Ahnung hat, ob die die kompletten Adreßdaten besitzen. In der Mail mit der Rechnung ist im PDF-Format die eigentliche Rechnung einzusehen, also bei mir liegen Name und komplette Adresse bei denen vor :wall: 

Gibt halt die nächsten Monate viel Herzklopfen, wenn aus knapp 60 euro 120.... 200 usw. werden......

Ich bleib dran, auch Forentechnisch hier, werde immer wieder berichten, wenns was neues gibt.


----------



## Sonnie07 (10 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



productmanager schrieb:


> SOMIT SOLLTEN WIR DOCH ALLE MAL DAS AMT IN BAD HERSFELD ANSCHREIBEN, ODER?
> 
> _[Namen entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


´

Wie soll ein Amt an eine Briefkastenfirma herantreten??? Das wäre wohl eher noch was fürs Fernsehen. Wer verleiht noch  immer das Faß ohne Boden??


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl eher noch was fürs Fernsehen. Wer verleiht noch  immer das Faß ohne Boden??


Ja sicher und der Moderator der Sendung verteilt dann wieder das blaue Fassl. Aber wie wäre es mal, wenn man sich wirklich an Institutionen wendet, die auch schmerzhafte Sanktionen einleiten können?


Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Amt an eine Briefkastenfirma herantreten?


Auch den Briefkasten muss einer aufgehangen haben. Es ist viel einfacher den Anonymus zu ermitteln, als man denken mag - allein schon die Kontoverbindung und der Geldfluss des Umsatzes oder die Beteiligung des Zeugen "Inkassounternehmen" verrät i. d. R. jeden Initiator. Da ist es egal, ob der RC Online oder CR Online heißt.


----------



## pumuckel (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
auf meinen 3. Widerruf erhielt ich folgende Antwort.



> Sehr geehrte .........,
> 
> der Anmeldeprozess  durchläuft eine Vielzahl von Sicherheitskontrollen.Dabei werden u.a. die technischen Daten der Anmeldung protokolliert,namentlich Zeit/Datum,IP-Atresse und Hostname sowie die weiteren Einstellungen(Browser,Betriebssystem etc.).
> Außerdem müssen Sie bei der Anmeldung Ihre E-Mail-Adresse per sog.double opt-in" bestätigen.Es isr also eindeutig sichergestellt,daß man sich nur mit einer korrekten E-Mail-Adresse anmelden kann.Sie haben sich demnach mit der E-Mail-Adresse,mit der Sie im Support schreiben,angemeldet.
> ...



Das haut nun dem Faß den Boden aus,so eine Frechheit.
Außerdem erhielt ich heute eine E-Mail von
neu.klick-sofort-an.com
Als ich diese Adresse bei GOOGLE eingab,erscheint die gleiche Seite :
Fabrik-einkauf
Wie wollen wir denen außer ignorieren das Handwerk legen?:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na supi, genau die gleiche Mail erreichte mich gerade auch!!! Welch Dreistigkeit. 

Klingt fast so, als würden sie jetzt nach dem letzten Strohhalm greifen, damit wir überweisen..... 

Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gäbe gemeinsam Strafanzeige zu erstatten, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## pumuckel (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

neue Masche,
heute landete in meinem Postfach,
neu.klick-sofort-an.com,
wenn man dies bei GOOGLE eingibt öffnet sich, fabrik-einkauf.com .
Wie findet Ihr das?
Was wollen wir tun,damit nicht noch mehr geprellt werden.
Auf Widerrufe reagieren Sie ablehnend,die Adresse ist im Ausland .
Ratloser Pumuckel:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@ Pumuckel:

schau mal ins Postfach 

Verbraucher Zentrale gefunden. Ich werd da gleich mal anrufen.


----------



## smarti5 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hey,
ich hab denen auch geschrieben (wegen widerruf und so), aber bekam die gleiche email wie ihr auch


----------



## sammler (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

bei mir genau das selbe, habe heute wiederrufe, gestern abend um 22 uhr nomal was kam die mail, Aber da kommt immer das die mail returned wurde, die email adresse gibt es wohl nicht, haben ja auch schon einige hier geschrieben. Will mich aber um zu widerrufen eig. net einlogen in fabrikeinkauf weil ich mich sonst ja dann eingelogt habe, das würde cihe eig. am liebsten vermeiden. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sammler schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So, ich hab jetzt mal in Bad Hersfeld angerufen, aber nur lediglich Bescheid gegeben, welche Firma das ist, die Adresse und was die so treiben. 


Eine weitere Recherche im Internet ergab, daß die Inhaberin Frau [ edit] 
schon mehre solcher Dinger gedreht hat. Die Rede war von "medikamententester" und einen Test für "Auswanderer". Die gleiche Firma, die gleiche Adresse. 

Auf einer anderen Website las ich, welches typische Inkasso-Unternehmen auf uns zukommen wird: "Proinkasso". Das Unternehmen ist längst aus dem deutschen Verbund geflogen und hat wohl eh nichts mehr zu sagen. 

hab hier noch einen guten Link gefunden (@mods, bitte nicht gleich wieder löschen, danke)

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


----------



## smarti5 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

haben die dir denn auch gesagt, ob man was dagegen unternehmen kann?
den link hab ich bei meiner recherche auch schon gefunden, der is ganz gut


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nein zur Beratung kam es nicht. Die hätten mir sowieso nur gesagt, was ich schon weiß: nicht bezahlen.

Bis die Justiz und Verbraucherschützer dagegen angehen können, sind die eh [......]

Ich hab zumindest jetzt mal alle Freunde und Bekannte gewarnt.

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## smarti5 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ja ok, gezahlt hätte ich eh nicht.
mal schaun wann dann die erste mahnung etc. kommt, aber egal...wir haben uns ja nichts zu schulden kommen lassen


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



smarti5 schrieb:


> aber egal...wir haben uns ja nichts zu schulden kommen lassen


Ganz genau!  Immer dran denken, um ihre  *angeblichen *
Ansprüche/forderungen  durchzusetzen, müßten sie sich in irgendeiner  Form 
an die Justiz wenden und  das ist das allerletzte,  was die Knaben  tun.
Den Kontakt meiden sie wie die der Teufel das Weihwasser, auch wenn sie 
immer großmäulig damit drohen.


----------



## sammler (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700



Hallo,

habe den tread schonmal durchgelesen, ich möchte bitte nur wissen ob ich mich einlogen soll und dann einen Widerruf oder Kündigung denen schreiben soll oder ob ich mich net einlogen soll (dann war ich bei denen  nie eingelogt) (bin mir relativ sicher nie eingelogt gewesen zu sein) und keinen Widerruf oder Kündigung schreiben soll. Weil ich ja wenn ich micht net einloge keinen Widerruf oder Küdigung schreiben kann weil ich dann ja keine gültge mailadresse habe. Oder ist ne gültige mailadresse in der rechnung drin wo man bekommt?

Mfg


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sammler schrieb:


> .... ob ich mich einlogen soll und dann einen Widerruf oder Kündigung denen schreiben soll ....


...zu Kündigung/Widerruf wird das Login nicht nötig sein und wenn du das bisher gelesene verstanden hast, dann dürfte zweifelsfrei klar sein, dass den Anbieter Kündigung/Widerruf eher nicht interessiert.


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...zu Kündigung/Widerruf wird das Login nicht nötig sein und wenn du das bisher gelesene verstanden hast, dann dürfte zweifelsfrei klar sein, dass den Anbieter Kündigung/Widerruf eher nicht interessiert.



Richtig, und durch die ganzen Infos hier im Forum und anderen Internetseiten bin ich richtig gelassen geworden. Angst vor Mahnungen und Inkasso-Schreiben habe ich nicht mehr, die beste Vorraussetzung, um mit dem Mist klarzukommen


----------



## matsshi (12 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Jow tag miteinander

ich hab deren xxxx emails auch erhalten, stehe in verbindung mit denen und habe sie nun 4 mal darauf angseprochen, woher die meine adresse etc haben, sie haben jedoch darauf immer nur u.a. folgendes genatwortet 

_Sehr geehrter Herr  xxxx,

Sie haben den Mitgliederbereich bereits genutzt. Dadurch ist Ihr gesetzliches
Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen (§ 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB). Über diese Rechtsfolge
wurden Sie auch in den AGB (§ 3 Abs. 3) sowie der Kundeninformation
ausdrücklich belehrt.

Bitte gleichen Sie daher den Rechnungsbetrag fristgerecht aus.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team_

Aber ich werde mich wie ihr auch, einfach zurücklehnen und abwarten. Das gleiche ist mir letztes Jahr, man glaube es kaum auch gerade am 15.9.06 mit der Seite: wie-flirtest-du.de passiert. da war ich doch wirklich so doof und wollte das bezahlen, war schon auf der bank etc und dachte es ist vorbei, da kam das Schreiben meiner Bank, dass Begünstigter und Inhaber des Kontos nicht übereinstimmten. Haber nichts mehr gemacht, und man siehe da, es trudelte überhaupt gar nichts mehr ein, bis auf vor 1ner Woche, die E-Mail vom fabrikeinkauf zeugs...naja...solln die doch weiter denken sie seien di schläusten...


----------



## productmanager (12 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute,

kuckt Euch mal die Antwort der Stadt Bad Hersfeld an:



> Magistrat der Kreisstadt
> Bad Hersfeld
> Fachbereich Bürgerdienste
> Am Markt 16
> ...



_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## productmanager (12 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Verbraucherzentrale hat mir auch geantwortet:



> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Wed, 12 Sep 2007 08:55:43 +0200
> Von: "Rechtsreferat" <[email protected]>
> An:
> ...



recht @ verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de

www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de



Vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch dort auch einmal melden, und im Betreff die Firma nennen.
Dann sollte auch der letzte Bearbeiter bei der Verbraucherzentrale bei der 5. Mail mit der selben Firma trotz der vielen Anfragen aktiv werden...


----------



## schwarzersteg (13 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

und wer steckt wieder dahinter ....unsere geliebte First-Online-Service AG

siehe Dein-Führerschein

IQ Champion

und noch irgendwas mit Erotik

kann man denen nicht endlich mal das Handwerk legen?

also ich bin ja auch schon vieles im Netz gewohnt, aber so eine dreiste Masche ist mir auch noch nicht passiert.

Ohne sich einzuloggen und ohne eigentlich was zu machen, bekommt man eine Rechnung.....ich hab gleich zwei solche Anmeldebestätigungsemails bekommen.....


----------



## schwarzersteg (13 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

zusätzlich zum Widerruf habe ich noch Stern-TV, ARD-Plus-Minus und den MDR-Ein Fall für Escher informiert.

Mal schauen ob sich da was tut......

mich nervt es nämlich langsam


----------



## Sonnie07 (13 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@Mods: 

Ich verstehe ja, daß keine Namen genannt werden dürfen, aber es geht hier nunmal um Herrn Chr. R.

Der [ edit]  Herr hat mittlerweile 13 {edit]seiten erstellt, wie man sehr gut auf der Seite [noparse]www.anti-abzocke.net[/noparse] erlesen kann. (Bitte Adresse nicht wieder entfernen, bitte bitte bitte)

Daß alle 13 Seiten ihm gehören, erklärt sich schon mal mit den Inizialen von CR online.... Chr. R. .....

Dann noch der Name IQ Champion.... ich hab da sogar den persönlichen Beweis, daß das eine Truppe ist!!

Nachdem ich die Zugangsdaten erhielt, die ich ja garnicht angefordert hatte, hab ich die Site Fabrik-einkauf nochmal aufgerufen. Hatte mich auf der Hauptseite genau umgeschaut, ob da ein Button ist "Login" und da war einer. Schön dachte ich, also eingeloggt bin ich da nicht. Bin auf Kontakt gegangen und hab gleich ne Beschwerde losgelassen. Antwort kam zunächst nicht. 

Ein paar Tage später bekam ich die Rechnung, ich mich da wieder beschwert,.... die Antworten kennt ihr ja. Plötzlich kriegte ich wiederum eine Antwort, nämlich auf die erste Beschwerde. Und ratet mal wer da der Absender war??? [email protected].

Alle Beschwerden die ich aufgrund der Rechnung stellte, war der Absender [email protected]

Wenn man bei Abzocke-net auf Betreiber geht, sieht man das ganze Spektakel von Chr. R.!!!!! 

Außerdem in der linken Buttonleiste ganz unten haben sie ihm und der CRonline sogar einen eigenen Button gewidmet. Dort ist dann von Medikamententester die Rede..... Aber schaut euch mal die Adresse an..... Bad Hersfeld...

Auszug:

Domain Name: MEDIKAMENTENTESTER.INFO
[_edit whois daten dürfen nicht veröffentlicht werden_ ]

Also wer sich noch an die Polizei wenden möchte, sollte auf jedenfall die Anti-Abzocker-Seite mitangeben. Mag sein, daß die Polizei auch schon von den ganzen Machenschaften weiß um den Verein, aber vielleicht ein wenig angespornt wird dadurch, daß wir Bürger auch wissen, was Sache ist!!


----------



## Insider (13 September 2007)

*CR Online, RC Online*



productmanager schrieb:


> aus Bad Hersfeld]Nach Ihren Schilderungen und aufgrund anderer e-Mails und Mitteilungen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > HIER <[/URL]. Wichtig ist dabei allerdings eines - der Anzeigenerstatter sollte unbedingt seinen _*Rechner zur Verfügung stellen*_, damit davon eine Spiegelung der Daten für eine spätere Auswertung vorgenommen werden kann.
> ...


----------



## bob1989 (13 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also Leute .... bleibt mal ruhig.


Ich habe den Nach erhalt meiner zugangsdaten denen eine Widerrufsmail geschickt ... und dann? Ich hab [email protected] ,- @IQ-Champion,- und natürlich @Fabrikeinkauf bei GMX auf die Blacklist gesendet, sprich es kommt zu denen eine "Daemon Mailer" Fehler meldung zurück falls sie mir noch was senden wollen. :sun:

Und ich hab bist jetzt noch keine Post im Briefkasten gehabt, also so ernst können die es auch nicht meinen.


Ignoriert diese Mails einfach ... es passiert NICHTS!!! Was auch ? Sollen die euch vor Gericht bringen ... was denkt ihr wer bekommt recht ...  ? Hab selber schon ein Inkasso Brief von Erotik-karriere bekommen (das war anfang Juni 07). Mehr ist seit dem nicht mehr gekommen. 


Falss Inkasso Briefe kommen sollten legt sie einfach beiseite und gut ist, antwortet gar nicht mehr auf deren Mails!
Wenn Ihr Zahlt macht ihr alles nur noch schlimmer weil ihr die Leute noch unterstützt! Solange kein Gerichtsbescheid kommt ... ignorieren. Danke



MfG,
bob


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



bob1989 schrieb:


> Also Leute .... bleibt mal ruhig.


Deine Vorschläge sind soweit ganz gut.

Aber was da vom Insider geschrieben wurde, ist das, was man den Ermittlungsbehörden an die Hand geben könnte, da die zumeist den Sachverhalt nicht schnallen. Der verantwortliche hier in diesen Fällen war recht unvorsichtig, wenn nicht gar dreist. Soll sich doch mal eine StA der Sache annehmen, dann würde das unbedarfte Internetnutzer womöglich irgend wann mal vor dien Problemen genau diese Anbieters schützen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

also *hebt Eure mails auf *und erwägt, wie hier geschrieben wurde, kurzzeitig auf Eure Computer zu verzichten. Vielleicht findet man ja tatsächlich den einen  oder anderen Hinweis.


Insider schrieb:


> Wichtig ist dabei allerdings eines - der Anzeigenerstatter sollte unbedingt seinen Rechner zur Verfügung stellen, damit davon eine Spiegelung der Daten für eine spätere Auswertung vorgenommen werden kann.


allervollste Zustimmung. Von nichts kommt nichts.


----------



## blankname (14 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallöchen
Bin auch ein Opfer das sich dort angemeldet haben soll und von dem sie nun 86,00€ haben wollen
Im PDF-Anhang der Rechnung steht meine komplette Adresse 
Aber eigentlich ist diese Firma doch in der beweispflicht .... wenn ich mich nicht irre werden bei Flatrate Kunden die Verbindungsdaten nach 7 tagen gelöscht, also haben die doch dann gar nichts mehr in der Hand .Ok die Adresse aber beweisen das ich bzw wir auf dieser Seite waren können sie ja dann anhand der IP Adresse nicht mehr


----------



## jupp11 (14 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Adresse kann sonstwoher stammen, Beweiskraft hat das nicht.
Was die IP  betrifft:  

http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49028


----------



## Karl-Heinz (15 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also mir ging es ähnlich wie vielen hier. ICH WERDE NICHT ZAHLEN, egal welch Drohungen die aussprechen. 
 Das ganze ist [...].
Wenn man mit dem Auto auf einen Supermaktplatz fährt u. der Merktleiter möchte sofort mal 20 oder mehr Euro haben für Waren die man nicht gkauft hat, wäre das [...] Betrug.

Also an ALLE  NICHT ZAHLEN:

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Masterrobin (15 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na da bin ich ja "froh", dass ich nicht allein mit diesem Problem dastehe. Auch ich habe am 08.09.07 mich auf dieser Seite nach den Angaben des Unternehmens "registriert", wobei ich mich mit diesem zugeschickt bekommenen Passwort nie angemeldet und etwas gemacht habe. Und so droht man mir nun schon seit einer Woche mit Mahn- und Inkassokosten, wenn ich nicht überweisen würde. Und es wäre auch nur eine einmalige Gebühr, all das hat man mir geschrieben. 

Was mich aber nicht ganz in Ruhe lässt, ist die Tatsache, dass jegliche Paragraphen, die den Bürger nach BGB und geltendem EU-Recht schützen, sie nicht akzeptieren. All diese Dinge wären nichtig.

So war ich nun bei der Verbraucherzentrale und dort ist dieses Unternehmen, also diese Firma in England, auch schon registriert.

Kann ich mich auch weiterhin ruhig verhalten, auch wenn sie mich weiter schriftlich, also per Email, mit Aufforderungen bedrohen?


----------



## Karl-Heinz (16 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja ganz ruhig bleiben.
Die hoffen ja darauf das man Angst bekommt u. bezahlt.
Einem Arbeitskollegen ist das auch passiert. er bekam einige Briefe sogar von einem Rechtsanwalt. hat alles ignoriert und es hörte auf.
Ich werde das auch so machen, weder die Briefe beantworten sondern einfach weglegen.


----------



## Masterrobin (17 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na das klingt doch gut. Ich habe nicht vor, zu bezahlen. Und da ich denen geschrieben habe, sie sollen mir die Einwahlzeit nennen, wann das gewesen wäre, was sie bisher nicht getan haben, bleibe ich jetzt auch ruhig. Zum anderen habe ich mitgeteilt, dass sie mir doch bitte schriftlich die Bestätigung schicken sollten. Auch das blieb bisher aus. Wer weiß, was jetzt noch kommt. Bezahlen werde ich nicht. Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.

LG Stephan Markus


----------



## Betrugsopfer (21 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also ich habe heute auch eine eMail von fabrik-einkauf.com bekommen und dummerweise auf den Link in der eMail geklickt. Irgendwie muss ich das Ganze sogar 2x gemacht haben oder auf der Seite irgendwie doppelt geklickt haben auf Anmeldeformular etc., denn ich bekam 2 eMails mit 2 Zugangsdaten mit 2 unterschiedlichen Passwörtern aber halt zu meiner einen eMail-Adresse. 

Daraufhin wollte ich per eMail an [email protected] einen Widerruf schicken, allerdings kam meine Widerruf-eMail über [email protected] prompt wieder zurück, sie wurde also gar nicht erst bei denen zugestellt!! 

Hat jemand auch das Problem gehabt, nicht mal per eMail den Widerruf loszuwerden? Mal davon abgesehen, dass es wahrscheinlich eh nichts bringt.

Ich werde erstmal abwarten und gucken ob sie mir 1 oder evtl. sogar 2 Rechnungen zuschicken. Sofern was kommt stelle ich bei der Polizei erstmal eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs und werde nicht bezahlen. Mal sehen was kommt.

Meine Frage: Woher haben die überhaupt meinen Nachnamen und dann wahrscheinlich wohl auch meine Adresse bzw. Adressdaten? Ich habe mal prompt bei GMX für den Mail-Account meine persönlichen Daten geändert, sofern GMX es mit dem Datenschutz nicht so genau genommen haben sollte. Jemand eine Idee woher die die Daten haben?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Betrugsopfer schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal abwarten und gucken


blubber blubber. Sorry. Entweder Du willst die wegen B* (strafrechtlich) drankriegen, dann schleif Deinen PC zur Polizei, oder Du willst (zivilrechtlich) um die Zahlung kommen. Dann braucht es vielleicht gar keinen großen Aktionismus, höchstens fürs Lesen diverser Beiträge zum Thema.
Dieser Thread hier hat fast 300 Aufrufe pro Tag, das ist - soweit ich mich entsinne - für ein solches Thema recht hoch. Wenn aber alle nur lesen und abwartend blubbern oder "Hurra, ich auch" schreien, könnten es 30000 am Tag sein und es würde nichts ändern.
Also: Betrug ist es erst, wenn es der Staatsanwalt nachweist. Dafür braucht er Material. So. Sorry, bin heute offenbar etwas aggressiv. Passiert selten.


----------



## Enni (21 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo

mir ist heute genau die gleiche Geschichte passiert, allerdings habe ich nur einmal auf den link geklickt. Die sofort gesendeten Kündigungen kamen auch als unzustellbar zurück.
Ich habe mir das alles mal gespeichert bzw. ausgedruckt.
Zahlen werde ich natürlich nichts, da ich mich ja auch nicht mit der Zugangskennung angemeldet habe.
Die Verbraucherzentralen raten bei solchen [.......] Geschichten: NICHT ZAHLEN!.
Woher die die persönlichen Daten haben wüsste ich auch gerne, wird aber schwierig sein das zu ermitteln. Die Anzeige bei der Polizei ist eine gute Idee.

Gruß
Enni

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Betrugsopfer schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute auch eine eMail von fabrik-einkauf.com bekommen und dummerweise auf den Link in der eMail geklickt. Irgendwie muss ich das Ganze sogar 2x gemacht haben oder auf der Seite irgendwie doppelt geklickt haben auf Anmeldeformular etc., denn ich bekam 2 eMails mit 2 Zugangsdaten mit 2 unterschiedlichen Passwörtern aber halt zu meiner einen eMail-Adresse.


Heb das gut auf. Ist ja offenbar ungewöhnlich. Vielleicht lässt sich was draus lesen.


Enni schrieb:


> Die Anzeige bei der Polizei ist eine gute Idee.


Im Prinzip ja. Ob es wieder ein Staatsanwalt so machen kann, alle Betroffenen als quasi-Nichtwahrheitssager hinzustellen, liegt auch von dem material ab, das den Ermittlern zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Man weiß ja noch nicht ganz genau, wonach man suchen muss, daher eben erst mal den PC spiegeln lassen. Vielleicht stellt sich im Laufe der Ermittlungen das Wissen darüber ein, wonach zu suchen wäre.


----------



## Betrugsopfer (21 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@Aka-Aka : Ich verstehe ja, dass hier oft das Gleiche steht und dich das nervt. Aber solange die mir keine Rechnung schicken habe ich ja auch keine Veranlassung zur Polizei zu gehen. Und ich mag ungern wegen einer  Beweissicherung für 86 EUR ggf. längere Zeit auf meinen PC verzichten. Ich denke Ausdrucke von den eMails und Screenshot usw. müssten es da fürs Erste doch auch tun wenn ich die dann wenns nötig wird mit zur Polizei nehme. Bei eBay Betrugsgeschichten oder falschen Artikelbeschreibungen hat das bei mir in 1 Fall auch ausgereicht. Und auch wenn Dich das nervt, weil sich das ständig wiederholt: Ja ich warte natürlich erstmal ab und solange die nicht mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ankommen ist es logisch und besser nicht zu zahlen. Steht ja auch so in den meisten Threads drin.


----------



## verhaftetsie! (21 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi, kurz zu dieser Sache: Ich habe Strafanzeige bei der StaatsanwaltschaftSaarbrücken gestellt. Der Mensch, um den es geht, wohnt in Riegelsberg bei Saarbrücken(wohl 2. Wohnsitz). _(Aufruf zu Straftaten editiert/modaction)_


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Betrugsopfer schrieb:


> @Aka-Aka : Ich verstehe ja, dass hier oft das Gleiche steht und dich das nervt.


was mich (heute besonders) nervt, hat mit dem, was hier steht, wenig zu tun, es entstammt Dingen, die "im Hintergrund" passieren. Das führt dann zB dazu, dass ich Deinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen habe (Du hast noch keine Rechnung). Trotzdem habe ich durchaus Recht: Man bräuchte zeitnah eine Spiegelung des PCs, wenn man Beweise finden (können) soll. Ob es überhaupt welche gibt, ist natürlich die Frage. Aber dann wird's mit einer "klassischen" Betrugsverurteilung nichts werden.
Ich hab dein posting noch einmal gelesen "denn ich bekam 2 eMails mit 2 Zugangsdaten mit 2 unterschiedlichen Passwörtern aber halt zu meiner einen eMail-Adresse." - das ist der Anfang von Geschichten, die sonst mit "und dann fiel ich aus allen Wolken, weil eine Rechnung kam" enden. Zeit vergeht und verwischt Spuren.
Ich halt mich aber jetzt bei dem Thema wieder raus und wende mich dem zu, für das ich zuständig bin: Chaos


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Betrugsopfer schrieb:


> .... Daraufhin wollte ich per eMail an [email protected] einen Widerruf schicken, allerdings kam meine Widerruf-eMail über [email protected] prompt wieder zurück, sie wurde also gar nicht erst bei denen zugestellt!!  ....


Schön dokumentieren, also ausdrucken und aufbewahren. Es gibt da so eine feine Rechtsprechung vom Kammergericht, dass wer eine  Faxnummer angibt, dort auch ein Gerät  zu betreiben habe, das funktioniert.
Diese Rechtsprechung lässt sich wunderbar auf E-Mail übertragen. Also, wer ein Konto angibt, wo er nicht empfängt, muss sich so behandeln lassen, also ob er die Mail erhalten hätte.


----------



## Karl-Heinz (22 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also nochmal an alle.
[......]

_Aufruf editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Artorius (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

LOL., mir ist gestern dasselbe passiert. Meine Adressdaten waren schon hinterlegt, nun kam heute morgen eine blöde Mail mit einer Rechnung.

Ich werde den TEufel tun und das Zeug nicht bezahlen. Habe gestern schon eine Anzeige wegen Betrug gemacht, nachher rufe ich den Rechtschutz an. Viell aber rufe ich auch deren Hotline an von Fabrikverkauf, nenne meinen Namen nicht und lasse Dampf ab.

Die *****, haben eine Adresse von mir eingekauft, da wohne ich schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr :scherzkeks: also gehen mahnungen gerade wieder zurück an absender :scherzkeks:

mal sehen was von der polizei als rückmeldung kommt (habe das ganze online weitergeleitet)

ich zahle auf alle fälle nichts, ist ja offensichtlicher abzocke. das mir das mal passiert..


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Artorius schrieb:


> ...mal sehen was von der polizei als rückmeldung kommt (habe das ganze online weitergeleitet)...


...außer unnötigem Verwaltungsaufwand nichts, Wette machen? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Artorius (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...außer unnötigem Verwaltungsaufwand nichts, Wette machen? :scherzkeks:



Wer weiss 
aber immerhin werden dir mir vielleicht sagen, ich kann das getrost ignorieren. Zahlen werde ich auf alle Fälle nicht - nicht mal die Hotline von denen anrufen (obwohl mich das schon reizt, die zu attackieren)


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Artorius schrieb:


> ...aber immerhin werden dir mir vielleicht sagen, ich kann das getrost ignorieren.


Wenn es so läuft, wie es normaler Weise laufen soll, dann wird man dich nochmal zu einer ordentlichen Zeugenvernehmung vorladen, bei der du zumindest die Rechnung bzw. die Mahnung vorzulegen hast, da das über das Portal für Onlineanzeigen ja nicht geht. Wenns ganz hart kommt, dann wird man dich fragen, ob du vorübergehend deinen PC als Beweismittel zur Verfügung stellen möchtest.

Rechtsberatung von der Polizei wird es eher nicht geben, da in dieser Art unzulässig. Dafür sind die Verbraucherzentrale oder ein Anwalt da.


----------



## Artorius (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn es so läuft, wie es normaler Weise laufen soll, dann wird man dich nochmal zu einer ordentlichen Zeugenvernehmung vorladen, bei der du zumindest die Rechnung bzw. die Mahnung vorzulegen hast, da das über das Portal für Onlineanzeigen ja nicht geht. Wenns ganz hart kommt, dann wird man dich fragen, ob du vorübergehend deinen PC als Beweismittel zur Verfügung stellen möchtest.
> 
> Rechtsberatung von der Polizei wird es eher nicht geben, da in dieser Art unzulässig. Dafür sind die Verbraucherzentrale oder ein Anwalt da.



Meinen PC als Beweismittel? Ich kann bequem die RG per Mail übermitteln. Auf meinen PC kann ich aus beruflichen Gründen schon nicht verzichten.

Na gut, dann halt Anwalt. Habe eine Rechtschutz. Mir auch egal. Die rufe ich gleich mal an.


----------



## Insider (24 September 2007)

Artorius schrieb:


> Meinen PC als Beweismittel? Ich kann bequem die RG per Mail übermitteln. Auf meinen PC kann ich aus beruflichen Gründen schon nicht verzichten.


Es geht nicht um die Rechnung allein sondern darum, wie du auf das Angebot gestoßen bist und wie dein Surfverhalten beim Auslösen der Rechnung genau gewesen ist. Man muss gerichtsverwertbar nachvollziehen können, wie einem Computernutzer was genau passiert ist. Allein nur dessen Angaben sind generell unzureichend, um ein Strafverfahren gegen einen Anbieter mit der für eine Verurteilung notwendigen Sicherheit durchführen zu können.

Aber tröste dich, schon zu Dialerzeiten haben nur die wenigsten Beschwerdeführer ihre Rechner zur Verfügung gestellt und bei der heute gängigen Rechnungsabzockerei sind es noch viel weniger. Darüber hinaus kann mit Fug und Recht behauptet werden, dass man in den meisten Behördenstuben ohnehin keinen Plan davon hat, wie die Fallbeabreitung erfolgversprechend zu händeln wäre.


----------



## Artorius (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Okay, also wird das wohl ohnehin eingestellt werden und ich hatte somit bisschen Frust abgelassen? Meine REchtschutz würde nen Brief aufsetzen, allerdings habe ich Selbstbeteiligung. Ueberlege noch, ob mir es das wert ist. Aber zahlen werde ich in keinem Falle.


----------



## Dennis (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Guten Tag zusammen!

Habe gestern eine e-mail bekommen und ich doofmann:wall: drücke drauf auf den link.Dann später kam von den eine e-mail das ich mich dort bei den angemeldet habe mit Passwot und Kennwort,aber ich habe mich bei den nicht angemeldet,aber habe dann sofort ein wiederruf gemacht aber dann kam zurück das die e-mail Adresse nicht bekannt wäre.Dann habe ich heute morgen nach meine mails gesehen und dann hatte ich auf einmal eine Rechnung von 86.00 euro von dennen.


----- original Nachricht --------


> Betreff: Fabrik-Einkauf.com - Rechnung 16-8178
> Gesendet: Mo 24 Sep 2007 04:21:51 CEST
> Von: "Fabrik-Einkauf.com Buchhaltung"<[email protected]>
> 
> ...



--- original Nachricht Ende ----

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ich habe mich bei ihnen nicht angemeldet also verstehe ich nicht das ich jetzt
ein
Teinahmegebühr von 86.00 Euro zahlen soll.
Werde trotzdem hier mit den Vertrag vom 23.09.07 mit sofortiger Wirkung bei
Ihnen kündigen.
Ich hoffe das hier mit die Angelegenheit erledigt ist,wenn nicht dann werde ich
mein Anwalt einschalten.
Bitte bestätigen sie mir das sie diese e-mail bekommen haben,werde mir davon
eine Kopie machen.
Mit freundlichen Gruß

So habe ich das dann an ihn geschrieben wie ich das so verstanden habe hier in der Form wenn was kommt von den soll ich einfach nicht drauf reagieren,oder was soll ich machen.

MFG
Dennis


----------



## Karl-Heinz (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Einfach ignorieren auch wenn Die noch so unverschämt drohen.
Die rechnen doch mit der Angst der Leute.
Wenn von tausend (nur um mal ne Zahl zu nennen) achthundert bezahlen, haben Die ihr geld verdient.
Werde auch nicht zahlen egal was die für Drohgebärden machen.


----------



## Artorius (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mal was anderes..

1) geht bei deren hotline wen ans telefon?  wenn ja, was habt ihr da gesagt?

2) sich mit den daten einloggen im mitgliederbereich - wer hat das gemacht und kann über die inhalte was sagen? gibts da welche oder nur langweiliger nichtsaussagender mist?


----------



## Schmusi22 (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab auf meine Wiederrufsmail folgende Antwort erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter xxx,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihre Nachricht bzw. Ihre Anfrage an unseren Support.
> 
> ...



Dieses Schreiben unterscheidet sich ja von denen, welche hier so gepostet wurden. Außerdem habe ich nie eine Mahnung erhalten, deswegen weil die evtl. Frist erst am 1.10.2007 abläuft. Meld mich jetzt bei denen nicht mehr und werd einfach warten was passiert!


MfG


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Die Nutzung unseres Dienstes konnte zweifelsfrei Ihrer eMail Adresse
> zugeordnet werden - bitte verzeihen Sie, dass die Namen bzw. die Anrede
> teilweise vertauscht wurden - relevant ist lediglich die eMail Adresse, von
> welcher aus der Test genutzt wurde.


aufschlussreich. 
Könnte sein, dass hier zwischen den zeilen mehr über das Geschäftsmodell offenbart wurde, als beabsichtigt war.


----------



## Schmusi22 (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> aufschlussreich.
> Könnte sein, dass hier zwischen den zeilen mehr über das Geschäftsmodell offenbart wurde, als beabsichtigt war.



Ändert das jetzt etwas. Hatte vor gar nicht mehr auf Mails zu reagieren und abzuwarten, den zu mailen bringt ja eh nix.

Was meint ihr?


Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Schmusi22 schrieb:


> Ändert das jetzt etwas.


Nein.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Sonnie07 (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi Leute, 

sie machen weiter....... Heute kam eine Mail rein in Sachen Swinger-Club. Hab sie gleich gelöscht, aber der Absender kam mir bekannt vor. Wieder aufgerufen und wieder ein Link mit meiner Nummer dahinter drin. 

Also passt auf


----------



## Schmusi22 (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> sie machen weiter....... Heute kam eine Mail rein in Sachen Swinger-Club. Hab sie gleich gelöscht, aber der Absender kam mir bekannt vor. Wieder aufgerufen und wieder ein Link mit meiner Nummer dahinter drin.
> 
> Also passt auf



Schon ma wieder was gehört von denen? Bleib mir mal bitte aktiv was das betrifft!


Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Artorius (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Interessante Mail, schmusi. Die greifen nach den letzten Strohhalmen, um ihr Geld zu kassieren.

Ich werde heute mal deren Hotline anrufen, mich Anonymous nennen und mitteilen, dass ich den Schmarrn meinem anwalt übergebe.

Bin gerade im Umzugsstress, mich um diesen Mist zu kümmern, ist das letzte, wozu ich Lust habe.

Habt ihr an [email protected] geschrieben? bei der anderen Addy kamen meine Mails ohnehin gleich zurück


----------



## Artorius (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Schmusi22 schrieb:


> Hab auf meine Wiederrufsmail folgende Antwort erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe jetzt auch kein Bock, Paragraphen zu büffeln. Meinetwegen haben diese **** einen Preis irgendwo kommunziert. Aber meine Adressdaten irgendwo einkaufen, sie in einen Link verpacken, das ist alles andere als rechtens. Und dann noch so blöd sein, und eine Adresse einkaufen, die schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr aktuell ist :scherzkeks:

Schicken die Mahnungen per Post? Die kriege ich dann eh nicht :scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## devilrider (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hi @all

bin auf diese mail reingefallen. echt dreist, wie diese[ edit] sich gebärden.
nach ein paar widerrufsmails, welche nicht angekommen sind (mailer-daemon), hab ich dann auch die rechnung erhalten und gleich mal widersprochen. dann kam auch die mail von "habe mich persönlich um ihr anliegen gekümmert bla bla bla......." auch da wieder meine widerspruchsmail gesendet.
interessant zu sehen, dass die sich ja so toll um alle persönlich kümmern :wall::scherzkeks:
bis jetzt kam nichts mehr, werde auch nicht zahlen. wär ja noch schöner, den [ edit] noch was in den rachen zu werfen!!!
bin mal gespannt wie lange dies dauert, bis die aufgeben. am anfang hat es mich schon tierisch genervt, aber so langsam seh ich der sache gelassen entgegen. ich glaube kaum, dass die [ edit]  die forderung einklagen werden.

halte euch auf dem laufenden.
greetz devil


----------



## pumuckel (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo,
die dreiste masche geht weiter ,habe soeben auch eine swingerclubeinladung  auf die spamliste gesetzt,bitte klickt ebenfalls nicht an,neu.klick-sofort.an.com,dannlandet ihr wieder beim fabrikeinkauf,schweinerei,pumuckel


----------



## Dennis (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo leute!!!!!
HAHAHA habe gerade eine mail bekommen.angeblich soll ich mich angemeldet haben,habe ich aber nicht gemacht habe nur auf den link gedrückt und dann kam sofort das passwort und kennwort .ich habe mich dort ja nie eingeloogt.weil ich ja gesehen habe was das für ein link ist.ich wuste garnicht das ich eine frau bin .die schreiben immer frau.



MFG
Dennis




> Sehr geehrte Frau
> 
> der Anmeldeprozess durchläuft eine Vielzahl von Sicherheitskontrollen. Dabei
> werden u.a. die technischen Daten der Anmeldung protokolliert, namentlich
> ...


----------



## Sonnie07 (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Tja dieses Schreiben per Mail haben hier wohl alle bekommen. Einschüchterung durch hohe Kosten.... pahhhhh. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Millimink (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi,

ja so gehts ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich heut von Fabrikeinkauf eine Mail mit Rechnunsanhang im Mailpostfach hatte.:roll:

Sogar meine Adresse war in der Rechnung angegeben, allerdings wurde ich mit Herr Daniela angesprochen und meine Hausnummer hatte ein Leerzeichen und ne 0 zuviel. 

Ich bekam gestern Abend die Mail und war schon etwas neugierig, da es bei uns im Zeitschriftenladen auch ein Buch über Fabrikeinkäufe zu kaufen gibt und habe mir nichts dabei gedacht. Erst als ich den Link angeklickt habe, hab ich gesehen, dass man Adress usw. angeben muss und der Dienst kostenpflichtig ist, ein Häkchen bei den AGB´s sollte man auch noch setzten. Ich habe weder meine Daten eingegeben noch ein Häkchen gesetzt. Und prompt kam Heute die Rechnung, woher kennen die meine Adresse???? Kann es sein, dass es die selbe Firma ist wo mein Sohn mit Simsen.de reingefallen ist, er hat sich allerdings damals ( noch unter 18 ) ab 18 angemeldet, da ihm 100 Gratis SMS versprochen wurden, das kuriose ist, es waren damals auch genau 86 Euro.:scherzkeks:

Wie kommen die zu meiner Adresse???:wall:
Ich habe mir dann noch die AGB´s durchgelesen, hier wie folgt der Schluss:



> _Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> mit den auf dieser Seite angegebenen Informationen kommen wir den gesetzlichen Informations- und Belehrungspflichten in vollem Umfang nach. Wir informieren hier über alle wesentlichen Umstände der mit uns geschlossenen Verträge.
> Diese Kundeninformationen stellen keine Vertragsbedingungen dar.
> 
> ...


_
Ich habe nur keine Daten eingegeben und auch kein Häkchen gesetzt. Ach die Anmeldedaten Passwort usw. habe ich noch Gestern Abend ca. 22 Uhr bekommen.

Bei Simsen.de damals hab ich erst mal die Panik bekommen und meinen Sohn etwas zurecht gebügelt, nach dem ersten Schreck, hab ich mich dann auch im Internet Schlau gemacht. Ich habe damals auch vergebens Widerrufe geschrieben Einschreiben geschickt. Es kamen Inkassobriefe, Rechtsanwaltbriefe, dann wollten die die Geburtsurkunde meines Sohnes haben (es war damals ein Rechtsanwalt namens G., wie passend aus Berlin). Ich habe darauf hin einen passenden Brief geschrieben und habe bis Heute nichts mehr gehört.

Aber diesmal liegt der Fall ja wohl etwas anders, man gibt keine Daten ein und bekommt trotzdem ne Rechnung und der Hohn ist, man soll sich ja schon eingeloggt haben (ich wusste die Userdaten Heute Abend ja noch nicht mal)

Ich werde Morgen mal mit meiner Privatrechtschutzversicherung sprechen, mal sehen was die meinen.

Noch nen schönen Abend 

Dani

Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Karl-Heinz (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo an alle betroffene.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist das die Masche dieser Dubiosen Leute
euch u. auch mich unter Duck zu setzten mit irgendwelchen Strafrechtlichen Drohungen.
Überlegt mal wenn die wegen jedem der nicht zahlt zum gericht laufen würden (was die mit Sicherheit niemals tun werden) dann würde das Gericht hellhörig werden u. diese Fälle genauer untersuchen. Und genau das ist es was die vermeiden wollen.Die einzige möglickeit dieser ---- ist durch Druck an die Kohle zu kommen.
Sendet auch keine eMails mehr an die bringt eh nix. Einfach alles ignorieren es läuft sich dann eh tod.
 Lasst Euch nicht verunsichern und bleibt cool Leute.


----------



## Millimink (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Karl-Heinz schrieb:


> Hallo an alle betroffene.
> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist das die Masche dieser Dubiosen Leute
> euch u. auch mich unter Duck zu setzten mit irgendwelchen Strafrechtlichen Drohungen.
> Überlegt mal wenn die wegen jedem der nicht zahlt zum gericht laufen würden (was die mit Sicherheit niemals tun werden) dann würde das Gericht hellhörig werden u. diese Fälle genauer untersuchen. Und genau das ist es was die vermeiden wollen.Die einzige möglickeit dieser ---- ist durch Druck an die Kohle zu kommen.
> ...


Hallo Karl-Heinz,

ja ich denke auch, dass ignorieren das Beste ist. Damals bei der Simsen.de Geschichte bin ich ziemlich erschrocken, aber da hat sich mein Sohn ja auch angemeldet, aber das war ebenso ne [.....], da die Gratis SMS versprochen wurde, es sind auch viele viele drauf reingefallen. 

Diesmal werde ich die Mails eben sammeln aber nicht drauf reagieren, vielleicht meldet sich ja wie damals wieder ein Anwalt Namens Geier...

Mals sehen was da noch so kommt, das mit Simsen.de kam damals auch im Fernsehen...

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## matsshi (25 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe nun mit meinem Anwalt über dieses Thema kommuniziert. Ich habe euch den Schriftverkehr unten kursiv eingefügt.

Ich schrieb meinem Anwalt:
_Guten Tag Herr xxxxx

Ich hoffe ich störe Sie nicht allzu sehr, dennoch geht mir etwas nicht mehr
aus dem Kopf.

Ich bekam vor einigen Tagen eine E-Mail wo ich im Internet zu
Einkaufspreisen einkaufen könnte.
Ich folgte dem Link und 20 sek später lag in meinem Postfach eine
Bestätigung zur Anmeldung.
Ausserdem erhielt ich eine Rechnung über EURO 86.-
(der Link zu Seite: www.xxxx-xxxx.com)

Ich habe im Internet keine Daten eingegeben, sowie auch keine AGB's
bestätigt.

Ich benutzte mein Widerrufsrecht, welches ich dann im Mail der Rechnung
gefunden habe, und schrieb eine E-Mail an die angegebene Adresse.
Diese Adresse existierte jedoch gar nicht. Was mich schon mal zum erstaunen
brachte. Darauf folgte dann eine E-Mail meinerseits an die Absenderadresse
an die E-Mailadresse von der ich die Rechnung erhalten hatte.
Sie schrieben mir zurück, dass Sie diesen Widerruf nicht akzeptieren.

Meine Frage an Sie wäre, muss ich den "geschuldeten" Betrag bezahlen?

Freundliche Grüsse

xxxxx xxxxxx_

Mein Anwalt schrieb zurück:
_Lieber Herr xxxxxxx

Nun: Generell ist es so, dass derjenige den Vertrag beweisen muss, der
davon Rechte ableitet. Ein Vertrag definiert sich als übereinstimmende,
gegenseitige Willenserklärung. So, wie es in Ihrem Fall abgelaufen ist, wird
der Beweis, dass Sie eine Willenserklärung abgeben wollten, ja wohl kaum 
möglich sein.

Selbst wenn Sie eine Willenserklärung abgegeben hätten, könnten Sie sich auf Irrtum berufen. Diesfalls haften Sie für den Schaden, falls Sie fahrlässig 
gehandelt hatten, fahrlässig aber nicht im Sinne, eine zweideutige Seite 
besucht zu haben, sondern fahrlässig im Sinne von, falsch geklickt zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

xxxxxx xxxxxxxx_


----------



## Sonnie07 (26 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Immer schön cool bleiben. Bin letztes Jahr auch auf den Kochrezepte-Server reingefallen und hab mich leider nicht im Netz schlau gemacht. Hab mich von Drohungen maltretieren lassen und schließlich bezahlt. 

Ganz schön blöd....:wall:

Die habens auch gut drauf gehabt: Anmeldung, Bestätigungsmail erhalten. Dort stand aber nichts von Kosten. Also Link bestätigt, und nach ca 8 Wochen kam dann eine Zahlungsaufforderung. Auf Beschwerde hin, schrieben sie einfach, das wäre aus der Bestätigungsmail hervorgegangen. Wer bewahrt eine Bestätigungsmail wochenlang auf, um zu beweisen, daß es nicht so war?

Ja die Leutz haben schon Köpfchen, muss man ihnen lassen. Man müsste breit davor warnen, am besten übers Internet. Vielleicht sollten die großen Anbieter wie T-Online, Arcor, Freenet, Alice, Aol usw. mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, damit sie auf ihren Startseiten mal einen Bericht bringen. 

Wir hier sind ja nur Leute, die schon geprellt wurden, bei denen es schon zu spät ist. Ich finde vorbeugen ist besser als heilen, das erspart nunmal Kummer und Ärger.


----------



## Artorius (26 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So, Antwort von der Polizei:

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Herbert M.[mailto:.de] 
Gesendet: Dienstag, 25. September 2007 14:52
An: Artorius
Betreff: RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.

Hallo Herr W.,

ich teile Ihnen mit, dass beim K 23 der RKI Bad Hersfeld, Frau KOK'in
E..., Tel.: xxx32343, bereits Ermittlungen gegen Verantwortliche der
Fa. CR Online Ltd. anhängig sind. Den von Ihnen angezeigten Sachverhalt
werde ich dorthin abgeben.
Bei Rückfragen können Sie gerne nochmals mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen, oder Sie
wenden sich direkt an die Kollegen in Bad Hersfeld.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Herbert M.
Kripo Emmendingen
Tel.: 07xx


Wird wohl nicht viel bringen, aber mein GEwissen beruhigt es erstmal


----------



## rofie (26 September 2007)

*Fabrik-Einkauf*

Hallo.

Jetzt bin ich als Internetbenutzer auch auf die masche von [noparse]www.Fabrik-Einkauf.com[/noparse] reingefallen.:wall:

Gestern bekam ich auch prommt die Rechnung über 86,- Euro.

Ich habe denen per Einschreiben mitgeteillt, dass ich für diesen Betrug nicht bezahlen werde und mir vorbehalte, rechtliche Schritte gegen sie einzuleiten.

Hat jemand schon die gleichen Erfahrungen mit der fabrik-Einkauf gemacht ??

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis/Erfahrung dankbar.

Gruß rofie


----------



## Dennis (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Willkommen im Club,:-D
LoL habe mal im internet geschaut wir sind nicht die einzigsten die auf die masche rein gefallen sind.Also müssten sie 100 anwälte haben wenn jeder vorm gericht geht der betroffen ist.Ich habe jetzt meine 8 mahrnung bekommen (email) ich störe mich garnicht daran mehr,wenn etwas anderes passiert sage ich euch bescheid.


MfG

Dennis


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Dennis schrieb:


> Also müssten sie 100 anwälte haben wenn jeder vorm gericht geht der betroffen ist.



Wen es hochkommt haben sie einen und  der dürfte wenig zu tun haben, da bis
 auf zwei bisher bekannte Ausnahmen noch keiner der Läden  vor Gericht 
gezogen ist und in den beiden Fällen auch noch voll abgebürstet wurden.


----------



## kathy (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wen es hochkommt haben sie einen und  der dürfte wenig zu tun haben, da bis
> auf zwei bisher bekannte Ausnahmen noch keiner der Läden  vor Gericht
> gezogen ist und in den beiden Fällen auch noch voll abgebürstet wurden.


bis vor ein paar tage dachte ich es geht nur mir so aber wie ich sehe sind es ja ein ganz menge die von dieser seite geschädigt sind:-( ich habe 3einladungen von fabrik-einkauf bekommen und habe auf eine drauf geklickt um zu sehen was das ist und promt gab es 1tag später die rechnung  da habe ich erstmal panik gekriegt aber die von der verbraucherzentrale meint ich soll solange nichts machen bis ich post von denen kriege aber als heute die mahnung kam habe ich einen wiederruf geschrieben und sie kam auch an aber keine stunde später kam die antwort 


> Sehr geehrte XY
> Ihren Widerruf können wir leider nicht akzeptieren.
> 
> Durch das automatisch erstellte Protokoll ist zweifelsfrei belegbar, dass Sie
> ...



Ich bin mal gespant wie es weitergeht .die von der Verbraucherzentrale hat noch gemeint wenn post von der inkasso kommt soll ich denen miteilen das ich widerrufen habe.


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



kathy schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespant wie es weitergeht .


Kannst du  in jedem der Threads hier im Forum Allgemeines nachlesen. Es wird
 in unregelmäßigen  Abständen mit unterschiedlichen Drohgebärden gemahnt. 
Allzu ernst sollte man es nicht nehmen.


----------



## dieter_w (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



kathy schrieb:


> ... habe ich einen wiederruf geschrieben ...


Du kannst doch eigentlich nur eine Sache widerrufen, die Du auch abgeschlossen hast ...


----------



## Dennis (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo nochmal,
jaja das ist ja der witz jeder bekam eine mail und dann habn wir auf den ersten link gedrückt wollten wissen was es ist(mindestens ich wollte wissen was es ist :wall::wall::wallja und dann waren wir ja auf die seite dann haben wir sie geschlossen weil sie kostenplichtig ist habe ich gesehen und dann habe ich eine mail Rechnung von 86€ ohne mich dort anzumelden.Und das ist der witz und jetzt bekommst du immer eine mahrnung aber hier im forum ist ja alles geschrieben was sie wollen.


MfG Dennis


----------



## kathy (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Du kannst doch eigentlich nur eine Sache widerrufen, die Du auch abgeschlossen hast ...


ich habe es wie von der verbraucherzentrale geschrieben hilfsweise widerufen hänge den absatzt mal mit an"Letztlich mache ich hiermit hilfsweise von meinem Widerrufsrecht als Verbraucher Gebrauch. Ihre
Widerrufsbelehrung genügt meines Erachtens nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen, weswegen ein
Widerruf auch nach Ablauf von zwei Wochen noch möglich ist."


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Dennis schrieb:


> ...bekam eine mail und dann habn wir auf den ersten link gedrückt wollten wissen was es ist ... und dann waren wir ja auf die seite dann haben wir sie geschlossen weil sie kostenplichtig ist habe ich gesehen und dann habe ich eine mail Rechnung von 86€ ohne mich dort anzumelden.


Der Witz wurde schon mehrfach erklärt, nur wird die Erklärung der Tathandlung nicht sonderlich ernst genommen: 





Reducal schrieb:


> Der Anbieter versendet Spam mit zuordenbaren Links.Geht der Empfänger auf den Link, löst er die Verifizierung seiner bereits vorliegenden Daten aus und damit die Rechnung.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der Witz wurde schon mehrfach erklärt, nur wird die Erklärung der Tathandlung nicht sonderlich ernst genommen:


Würde nicht sagen, nicht ernstgenommen, sondern schlicht nicht verstanden.
Für den Otto/Ottilie Normaluser ist das WWW ein geheimnisvolles Buch mit sieben Siegeln, bei dem ständig neue bunte Blätter aufgeschlagen werden. Genau das ist das größte Kapital der "Kostenlosbranche" : Die völlige Unwissenheit der Verbraucher auf fast allen Gebieten des Internet  und  die  daraus resultierenden  riesengroßen Ängste, selbst  wenn jemand mit den hirnrissigsten Forderungen ankommt und   den kriminellsten Methoden arbeitet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...Für den Otto/Ottilie Normaluser...
> ...völlige Unwissenheit der Verbraucher auf fast allen Gebieten des Internet...


Ich stimme Dir zu, aber ich nehme mal an, es waren nicht die Nutzer gemeint, die die Erklärung nicht verstehen. Völlige Unwissenheit der Verbraucher: schlimm. Völlige Unwissenheit (und Fehlen an Bereitschaft, sich mal was von einem mit weniger Sternen erklären zu lassen???) bei den höheren Sternchen- und Würdenträgern, die evtl. hin und wieder dazu führt, dass User als Lügner hingestellt werden, wenn sie in Wahrheit eine völlig korrekte Vorgangsbeschreibung abliefern - das ist mehr als schlimm. 400 Hits hat dieser Thread am Tag. Sehr viele Leute sagen, sie haben nur den Link in der Mail geklickt. Man weiß, wenn man es wissen will, wie das zu erklären sein könnte - vorausgesetzt, dass man *nicht davon AUSGEHEN WILL*, dass es eine Schutzbehauptung ist.


> Der Anbieter versendet Spam mit zuordenbaren Links.Geht der Empfänger auf den Link, löst er die Verifizierung seiner bereits vorliegenden Daten aus und damit die Rechnung.


 Wenn dem so wäre, wäre es Betrug und wäre es angesichts der hohen betroffenenzahl dringend notwendig, dass man sich damit auseinandersetzt. Bei den Sternchenträgern - und ihren Dienstherren.


----------



## dani99 (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrik-Einkauf*



rofie schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich als Internetbenutzer auch auf die masche von [noparse]www.Fabrik-Einkauf.com[/noparse] reingefallen.:wall:
> 
> ...





Ich habe das auch durch und bin gestern zur Kripo gegeangen und habe Anzeige gemacht wegen Internetbetrugs.

Ich würde das jeden Raten. Meckern bringt garnichts. Man muss handeln.

Auf jedenfall bekomme ich jetzt noch andere Mails der Firma und das sind keine Spams.

Wenn man im Internet surft findet man noch mehr Machenschaften der FA.

Gruß 

dani99


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrik-Einkauf*



dani99 schrieb:


> ...und habe Anzeige gemacht wegen Internetbetrugs.


Druck das hier mal aus und lass es in die Akte legen. Und erwähne, dass hier offene Ohren vorhanden sind für Rückfragen.
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49028
(Dies gilt, wenn Du lediglich den Link in einer Mail geklickt hattest und dann die Rechnung gekommen ist. Gehe aber davon aus, dass man evtl. deinen PC braucht zu Beweiszwecken)


----------



## Sonnie07 (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi Leute, 

nachdem ich heute Mail Nr. 8 von diesem Swinger-check-net bekommen habe, platzte mir die Hutschnur.

Eine Mail schickte ich los an Fabrik-Einkauf. Eine Kopie an IQ-Champion : 



> Wenn ihr nicht aufhört, mir jetzt auch noch diesen Swingerclub-Scheiß zu senden, verklag ich Euch auch noch wegen Belästigung, Firma IQ-Champion...........
> 
> Ich weiß bescheid über Eure Machenschaften und den 13 Abzock-Seiten, die ihr betreibt.
> 
> Es reicht langsam.



Nach nur 3 mins kam die Antwort von IQ-Champion: 



> Sehr geehrte Frau  B.,
> 
> Ihre Nachricht haben wir erhalten - dies können wir in der Form nicht
> akzeptieren.
> ...



Wie frech werden die noch?? :wall:

Das klingt ja, als wüßten die nichtmal, um welche Abzockseite es sich handelt, wo ich mich angeblich angemeldet habe. Das ist ja ein reines Formschreiben. Mal gespannt sein, was von Fabrik-Einkauf als Antwort kommt, wahrscheinlich der gleiche Müll.


----------



## dieter_w (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



kathy schrieb:


> ich habe es wie von der verbraucherzentrale geschrieben hilfsweise widerufen hänge den absatzt mal mit an"Letztlich mache ich hiermit hilfsweise von meinem Widerrufsrecht als Verbraucher Gebrauch. Ihre
> Widerrufsbelehrung genügt meines Erachtens nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen, weswegen ein
> Widerruf auch nach Ablauf von zwei Wochen noch möglich ist."


@ Kathy:

Mit dem Wörtchen "hilfsweise" ist die Formulierung perfekt 


@ alle "Rechnungsempfänger":

Wie sieht diese Rechnung eigentlich aus?
Ist die richtig mit korrektem Namen und gültiger Wohnanschrift versehen?
Oder nur anonym mit eMailadresse?

Dieter.


----------



## landeck (28 September 2007)

*Fabrik-Einkauf.com*

loggte mich beim Forum fabrik-einkauf ein,Name und Daten musste ich angeben,sonst erfolgt keine Verbindung,ein Eiverständniss musste ich auch anklicken,dass ich mit der Geschäftsgebarung einverstanden bin,von einem Mitgliedsbeitrag war nichts zu sehen oder darauf hingewiesen worden.Jedenfall erhielt ich am nächsten Tag eine Rechnung von € 86.- !ich sah mir die Angebote im Internet an,nahm aber keinerlei Geschäftsgebarung in Anspruch,das von der Plattform bestätigt wurde.Es besteht ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen,das aber nicht mehr akzeptiert wurde,darauf schrieb ich ,dass ich mit solch einer Abzockmethode nicht einverstanden bin,und man drohte mir bei Nichtbezahlung eine Eintreibung mittels Inkassobüro eintreiben wird. Was kann oder soll ich gegen solche Geschäftsmetoden machen bzw. unternehmen-bitte um Hilfe !!!


----------



## jupp11 (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



landeck schrieb:


> loggte mich beim Forum fabrik-einkauf ein,Name und Daten musste ich angeben,sonst erfolgt keine Verbindung,ein Eiverständniss musste ich auch anklicken,dass ich mit der Geschäftsgebarung einverstanden bin,von einem Mitgliedsbeitrag war nichts zu sehen oder darauf hingewiesen worden.Jedenfall erhielt ich am nächsten Tag eine Rechnung von € 86.- !ich sah mir die Angebote im Internet an,nahm aber keinerlei Geschäftsgebarung in Anspruch,das von der Plattform bestätigt wurde.Es besteht ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen,das aber nicht mehr akzeptiert wurde,darauf schrieb ich ,dass ich mit solch einer Abzockmethode nicht einverstanden bin,und man drohte mir bei Nichtbezahlung eine Eintreibung mittels Inkassobüro eintreiben wird. Was kann oder soll ich gegen solche Geschäftsmetoden machen bzw. unternehmen-bitte um Hilfe !!!


Einfach den Thread durchlesen.  alles was dazu zu sagen ist, ist   bereits hier geschrieben worden.


----------



## Sonnie07 (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> @ alle "Rechnungsempfänger":
> 
> Wie sieht diese Rechnung eigentlich aus?
> Ist die richtig mit korrektem Namen und gültiger Wohnanschrift versehen?
> ...



Die meisten von uns haben keine Daten angegeben, die Adressdaten sind im Link der Mail von Fabrik-Einkauf schon hinterlegt. Die Links enthalten Nummern, die auf jeden einzelnen persönlich zugeschnitten sind. Ein Klick drauf, und man ist gefangen. 

Mahnungen per Mail habe ich noch nicht erhalten. Ich denke mal, das werden die per Post durchziehen. 

Eins ist sicher: Macht keine Gewinnspiele im I-Net mit, wo komplette Adressen verlangt werden. Man kennt das Spiel ja schon, wenn man eine Telefonnummer angibt, laufen ein paar Tage die Drähte heiß. Die angegebenen Adressen bei Gewinnspielen werden an solche dubiosen Firmen verkauft und so ein Mist kommt dabei raus.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Eins ist sicher:* Macht keine Gewinnspiele im I-Net mit, wo komplette Adressen verlangt werden.*


Ein sehr guter Rat! Selbst ohne Adressen sollte man sehr vorsichtig und eher zurückhaltend sein.
Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken, ohne  Hintergedanken zu haben.


----------



## landeck (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns haben keine Daten angegeben, die Adressdaten sind im Link der Mail von Fabrik-Einkauf schon hinterlegt. Die Links enthalten Nummern, die auf jeden einzelnen persönlich zugeschnitten sind. Ein Klick drauf, und man ist gefangen.
> 
> Mahnungen per Mail habe ich noch nicht erhalten. Ich denke mal, das werden die per Post durchziehen.
> 
> Eins ist sicher: Macht keine Gewinnspiele im I-Net mit, wo komplette Adressen verlangt werden. Man kennt das Spiel ja schon, wenn man eine Telefonnummer angibt, laufen ein paar Tage die Drähte heiß. Die angegebenen Adressen bei Gewinnspielen werden an solche dubiosen Firmen verkauft und so ein Mist kommt dabei raus.


leider hab ich meine Adresse angegeben,füllte das Anmeldeformular aus, da stand jedoch kein Mitgliedspreis,wurde auch nicht darauf hingewiese,passiert mir zum ersten Mal-bin neugierig auf die erste Mahnung-danke für deine Nachricht!!


----------



## Sonnie07 (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



landeck schrieb:


> leider hab ich meine Adresse angegeben,füllte das Anmeldeformular aus, da stand jedoch kein Mitgliedspreis,wurde auch nicht darauf hingewiese,passiert mir zum ersten Mal-bin neugierig auf die erste Mahnung-danke für deine Nachricht!!



Du hast doch auch auf einen Link aus einer Mail geklickt? Die Angabe Deiner Adressdaten war dann nur doppelt-gemoppelt. Die Daten hatten sie schon lange. Wenn du die Mail noch haben solltest, schau mal auf den Link, ob dort eine 6stellige Zahl enthalten ist. Auch in Folgemails wirst du die gleiche Nummer wieder finden.


----------



## dieter_w (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns haben keine Daten angegeben, die Adressdaten sind im Link der Mail von Fabrik-Einkauf schon hinterlegt. Die Links enthalten Nummern, die auf jeden einzelnen persönlich zugeschnitten sind. Ein Klick drauf, und man ist gefangen.


Hallo Sonnie07,

ja, das sin dem Link ein Code integriert ist, ist mir schon klar, wie soll es sonst auch funktionieren.

Es ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, dass die Deine kompletten Adressdaten haben. Wenn der codierte Link mit Deiner Mailadresse verknüpft ist, dann ist das ja ausreichend, um den [ edit]  per Mail anzuzetteln.

Man kann sich ja auch vorher in der Statuszeile des Browsers ansehen, ob in dem anzuklickenden Link ein Code nach dem Muster "qhwkermeh" ode "vjhesdgejr" oder sonstwie befindet. Das erspart so einigen Ärger.
(Wenn man schon auf jeden Link klicken muss ...)

Dieter


----------



## kathy (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Mahnungen per Mail habe ich noch nicht erhalten. Ich denke mal, das werden die per Post durchziehen.



Ne die Mahnung kommt auch per mail so war es bei mir zumindestes


----------



## Sonnie07 (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Kommt wohl drauf an, ob sie die kompletten Adressdaten haben, bei mir ist es jedenfalls der Fall. Vielleicht hab ich genau deshalb noch keine Mahnmail erhalten. Sollte ja bis zum 14.09. überweisen.


----------



## dani99 (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrik-Einkauf.com*



landeck schrieb:


> loggte mich beim Forum fabrik-einkauf ein,Name und Daten musste ich angeben,sonst erfolgt keine Verbindung,ein Eiverständniss musste ich auch anklicken,dass ich mit der Geschäftsgebarung einverstanden bin,von einem Mitgliedsbeitrag war nichts zu sehen oder darauf hingewiesen worden.Jedenfall erhielt ich am nächsten Tag eine Rechnung von € 86.- !ich sah mir die Angebote im Internet an,nahm aber keinerlei Geschäftsgebarung in Anspruch,das von der Plattform bestätigt wurde.Es besteht ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen,das aber nicht mehr akzeptiert wurde,darauf schrieb ich ,dass ich mit solch einer Abzockmethode nicht einverstanden bin,und man drohte mir bei Nichtbezahlung eine Eintreibung mittels Inkassobüro eintreiben wird. Was kann oder soll ich gegen solche Geschäftsmetoden machen bzw. unternehmen-bitte um Hilfe !!!



Mir wurde bei der Kripo gesagt, dass ein Gesetz abgeschlossen wurde, dass bei Internetkäufe generell die Kosten ersichtlich sein müssen.

In den AGB's der FA steht unter § 4 Zahlungsbedingungen der Mitgliedsbetrag von 86€.

Ich z.B. habe auf dem Button in der mir zugesandten Mail geklickt und es öffnete sich ein Fenster, in dem ich man eine Adresse eingeben kann und darunter Stand klein Der Mitgliedsbetrag.

Ich selber habe nichts eingetragen und bin gleich wieder rausgegangen.

Daraufhin kam eine Mail und zwei Tage später die Aufforderung zur Zahlung die ich widerrufen habe.

Die Antwort darauf war so, wie andere es im Forum beschrieben habe.

Ich selber habe es alles ausgedruckt und der Kripo vorgelegt ´zusätzlich noch eine Liste  [ edit] 

Dieses findet man z.B. bei gulli Board und andere Seiten. Einfach bei Google Fabrik Einkauf angeben oder Internetbetrug.

Auf jedenfall würde ich jeden raten zur Sicherheit einen Widerruf aufzusetzen und den mit zur Polizei nehmen.

So ist man auf der richtigen Seite auch wenn es sich hier um [ edit]  handelt.

Nun bekomme ich ständig solche Mails die über diese FA laufen und speicher diese auch ab als Beweis und diese Mails kommen nicht als Spam.

Viele Grüße

dani99


----------



## dani99 (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



landeck schrieb:


> leider hab ich meine Adresse angegeben,füllte das Anmeldeformular aus, da stand jedoch kein Mitgliedspreis,wurde auch nicht darauf hingewiese,passiert mir zum ersten Mal-bin neugierig auf die erste Mahnung-danke für deine Nachricht!!




Ist es der Nachnahme? Wir heißen so.


----------



## kathy (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Kommt wohl drauf an, ob sie die kompletten Adressdaten haben, bei mir ist es jedenfalls der Fall. Vielleicht hab ich genau deshalb noch keine Mahnmail erhalten. Sollte ja bis zum 14.09. überweisen.




bei mir hatten sie auch die kompletten daten. aber die mahnung kommt per mail aber vielleicht kommt von der inkasso später per post


----------



## derdresdner (28 September 2007)

Hallo 
nun bin auch ich hier gelandet- und zwar werdet ihr es bestimmt nicht erraten weswegen  - ich sage nur [noparse]www.fabrik-einkauf.com[/noparse]
auch ich bekam diese tolle mail mit der verlockenden Sparangeboten. Ich dachte mir so: klick einfach mal an und schau wohin dich der link führt. Jedoch habe ich mir fest vorgenommen alle AGB genau durchzulesen bevorich das gleiche erlebe wie mit [noparse]www.dein-fuehrerschein.com[/noparse]  . Dank meiner Rechtsberatung bin ich da wieder raus und jetzt das gleiche nochmal- vorallem stecken anscheinend die selben dahinter. damals hatte ich ja sogar noch Einschreibebriefe verschickt. Soll ich es jetzt wieder machen ? da sind ja gleich wieder 8 Euro weg. Wie seht ihr das?

LG Jan


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> > Der Anbieter versendet Spam mit zuordenbaren Links. Geht der Empfänger auf den Link, löst er die Verifizierung seiner bereits vorliegenden Daten aus und damit die Rechnung.
> 
> 
> Wenn dem so wäre, wäre es Betrug und wäre es angesichts der hohen betroffenenzahl dringend notwendig, dass man sich damit auseinandersetzt.


Man setzt sich damit auseinander, insbesondere, da von nahe der Wiesn aus nachgeholfen wurde. Ein Problem tut sich dabei aber auf - in dem Einfamilienhaus der Eltern des Initiators ist wohl kaum noch was zu holen, da der Bursche anscheinend woanders studiert oder zumindest anderenorts tatsächlich ansässig ist. Bad Homburg ist es offensichtlich wohl nimmer und deshalb geht die unermüdliche Suche danach weiter, wo die Zuständigkeit der Strafverfolgung abgesiedelt werden soll. Meiner Meinung nach ist das [ edit]  was da läuft aber die abschließende Bewertung der Umstände steht nur einer StA und dann einem letztlich Gericht zu.


----------



## Ralf K. (28 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo, ich bin auch auf der Internet [edit]  reingefallen:wall:
Habe alle Beiträge in Forum gelesen und werde auch nicht zahlen.
Die eMail's [ edit] :sun: folgten identisch wie bei euch.
Ich glaube mit diesem Produkt "Fabrikeinkauf" kann keiner was anfangen :-?Und deshalb sollte auch KEINER bezahlen.
Wir sollten denen das Handwerk legen Nun bekomme ich Täglich Spam vom Swingerklub:scherzkeks: Selbe Adresse

Ich grüße euch aus NRW Münster


----------



## Sonnie07 (29 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So, ich hab jetzt auch mal einen Hinweis an die Polizei in Hessen gegeben. Mal sehen was die antworten. Eigentlich egal was sie schreiben, mir ist für mich nur wichtig, daß ich ebenfalls polizeiliche Maßnahmen eingeleitet habe. Ein beruhigendes Gefühl. 

Überigens hab ich heute vormittag wieder mal Post bekommen. Diesmal nicht von Swinger-check.com, sondern von Swinger-paradies.net. Habs gleich auf anti-abzocke.net gemeldet und siehe da, die Adresse haben sie ruckizucki aufgenommen. Aus 13 Abzockseiten sind nun 14 geworden.


----------



## Lena T (29 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo. Mache seit letztem Sonntag die selbe Geschichte durch. Nur das ich mit der E-Mail-Adresse von meinem Mann, aber mit meinem Namen mich engemeldet habe. Super . Jetzt bekomme ich rechnungen im doppelpack. Eine auf Fr.xxxx und eine auf Herr.xxxx. Habe versucht beide zu wiederrufen. Natürlich....ging das nicht mehr, weil ich mit meinem Passwort kurz eingemeldet war, bin sofort rausgegangen, weil ich geshen habe, das man bei den fabriken sich kostenpflichtig einmelden muss, ist ja nich für mich:-D. 
Dan habe ich versucht die Separat zu wiederrufen-ging natürlich beides obwohl die beide mit der selben E-Mail adresse angemeldet sind. Da will uns doch einer verarschen. Bezahlen werde ich auf gar kein Fall


----------



## Lena T (29 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ih bins noch mal. Habe mich grade vertipp. Tut mir leid. Wiedderrufen ging natürlich beides nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt auch mal einen Hinweis an die Polizei in Hessen gegeben. Mal sehen was die antworten. Eigentlich egal was sie schreiben, mir ist für mich nur wichtig, daß ich ebenfalls polizeiliche Maßnahmen eingeleitet habe. Ein beruhigendes Gefühl.


*Für Dich und alle Betroffenen, die nur den Maillink geklickt haben. *
Wenn Ihr nicht Euren PC zur Polizei bringt und denen sagt, sie sollen den ordentlich spiegeln zur Beweissicherung*, *kann denen *gar *nix nachgewiesen werden. Dann ist der Gang zur Polizei Zeitvertreib für Euch und Arbeitsbeschaffung für die Beamten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Reducal schrieb:


> in dem Einfamilienhaus der Eltern des Initiators ist wohl kaum noch was zu holen, da der Bursche anscheinend woanders studiert oder zumindest anderenorts tatsächlich ansässig ist.


Das ist doch das geringere Problem. Den zu finden, hat Zeit - denn ihn zu finden nützt ja nichts, wenn amn ihm nichts beweisen kann. 


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das [ edit] was da läuft aber die abschließende Bewertung der Umstände steht nur einer StA und dann einem letztlich Gericht zu.


und die brauchen dazu gerichtsfeste Beweise, sprich: eine verwertbare Spiegelung des Rechners möglichst nahe an dem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Mail kam und der link geklickt wurde. Alles Jammern hilft nicht: wer mehr will als nur zivilrechtlich um die Zahlung zu kommen, muss ein Opfer bringen. Hier: auf den PC verzichten, bis die Polizei Beweise gesichert hat. Bevor jetzt jemand losweint und sagt "ich kann doch nicht Wochen auf den PC verzichten" oder "und wenn die meine Downloads filzen?", dann
1. erst mal fragen, wie lange die Polizei für eine Spiegelung braucht
2. ich denke nicht, dass die Polizei sich für Eure downloads (oder sonstige Inhalte) interessiert
3. falls ihr zu viel zu verbergen hättet, müsste man halt auf andere Betroffene bauen


----------



## Franziska (29 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Vielleicht läßt sich das Problem ja ganz einfach lösen, ohne grosse Untersuchung.
In den Links, die angeklickt wurden, scheint Eure ID (Mail-Adresse) schon drin zu sein.
Wie das technisch funktioniert ist hier erklärt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49028

Grüsse Franziska


----------



## Hubert (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich heute Mail Nr. 8 von diesem Swinger-check-net bekommen habe, platzte mir die Hutschnur.
> 
> ...


Hi, ich habe leider das selbe Problem, Fabrik-Einkauf.com, ich bezahle mit Sicherheit nicht, Morgen läuft die Zahlungsfrist ab, bin mal gespannt was da so auf mich zukommt, ich habe bislang auch noch keinen Widerruf gemacht, denn ich kann nichts widerrufen was ich nicht abgeschlossen habe.
Diesen Betreibern muß man das Handwerk legen und ich lasse nichts unversucht.

MfG.


----------



## dani99 (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt auch mal einen Hinweis an die Polizei in Hessen gegeben. Mal sehen was die antworten. Eigentlich egal was sie schreiben, mir ist für mich nur wichtig, daß ich ebenfalls polizeiliche Maßnahmen eingeleitet habe. Ein beruhigendes Gefühl.
> 
> Überigens hab ich heute vormittag wieder mal Post bekommen. Diesmal nicht von Swinger-check.com, sondern von Swinger-paradies.net. Habs gleich auf anti-abzocke.net gemeldet und siehe da, die Adresse haben sie ruckizucki aufgenommen. Aus 13 Abzockseiten sind nun 14 geworden.


Hallo,

habe nun weitere Mails von diesem Verein erhalten und zwar:

swinger-Check
swinger-paradies
swinger-mail

mal sehen was noch kommt.

Ich bin nun beim überlegen meine Mail Adresse vollständig zu ändern. Wenn die meine
Adresse nicht haben können sie per Post nichts zustellen. Und bei einer anderen Mailadresse und Löschung der alten können keine Mahnungen und andere Mails zugestellt werden.


Was meint ihr dazu, denn zur Polizei war ich schon und habe Anzeige genacht.

Grüße dani


----------



## jupp11 (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dani99 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun beim überlegen meine Mail Adresse vollständig zu ändern. ......
> Und bei einer anderen Mailadresse und Löschung der alten können keine Mahnungen und andere Mails zugestellt werden.


Ein guter Spamfilter tut es auch   sollte man grundsätzlich haben


----------



## Rosim (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Bin heute auch drauf reingefallen!
Werde auch nicht antworten sowie bezahlen?!
Soweit ich weiss sind Mahnungen doch nur rechtswirkend wenn sie per Post kommen oder ?

Wie sieht es bei euch aus schon mehr passiert als nur mahnungen ?!

Mach mir gerade voll den Kopf


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Rosim schrieb:


> Bin heute auch drauf reingefallen!


etwas genauer bitte...


----------



## Rosim (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heute eine Email bekommen von 
A. S. 
mit einem Link von w*w.kauf******.com/?C=......
nach dem ich auf diesen Link geklickt habe und den nächsten Button auch geklickt habe. habe ich das Fenster wieder geschlossen.
Danach war schon eine Email von Fabrik-Einkauf.com da, wo drin stand das ich mich dort angemeldet habe usw.
Etwas weiter unten in der Email stand auch das es 86 € kostet.
Bis jetzt aber noch nichts bekommen.

Soll ich darauf eingehen ?
Muss ich mir gedanken machen ?
Mache mir schon gedanken?
Kann mir was passieren ?

_[Gefährdenden Link inaktiv gesetzt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

cool, Mann, cool. Geh mal an den Anfang dieses Threads und lese.
oder auch hier
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
PS: Könntest Du Dir vorstellen, Deinen PC zu lassen, wie er ist und ihn morgen bei der Polizei vorbei zu bringen zur Festplattenspiegelung? (Bitte dann aber keine weiteren Experimente mit auf deren Seite gehen und so)
Warum?
Deshalb:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=203216#post203216


----------



## Rosim (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Was ist bitte daran cool ?????

Ich lese nur das keiner Bezahlt und das es alle ignorieren


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sorry für mein Denglisch!
"Beruhige Dich!"
jetzt besser? Keine Panik! Das meinte ich.


Rosim schrieb:


> Ich lese nur dass keiner bezahlt und dass es alle ignorieren


Langsam. Hier steht genug zu dem Thema. Du bist nicht irgendwer, sondern Du bist Person X mit Situation Y. Du sollst zahlen, bloß weil Du auf einen Link geklickt hast? Morgen kommt einer daher und will Geld von Dir, weil Du den gleichen Vornamen hast oder weil Dein Auto an seinem Zaun vorbei gefahren ist. Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum.
Anderes Beispiel: jemand klingelt an Deiner Türe, Du öffnest, er sagt "Danke" und schickt Dir eine Rechnung. Du hast, behauptet er, mit dem Öffnen der Türe einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Was würdest Du tun?
Einen konkreten Rat darf Dir hier keiner geben und wird Dir hier keiner geben. Denke ich.


----------



## Rosim (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich glaube nicht das ich der Polizei meinen Pc gebe, aus dem Grunde da genug Private Daten gespeichert sind!


----------



## Rosim (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ok kann man sehr falsch verstehen sorry....
Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, einfach nicht antworten und nicht drauf eingehen ?!


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Rosim schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass ich der Polizei meinen Pc gebe, aus dem Grunde da genug Private Daten gespeichert sind!


Tja. Dann hat sich das Thema "Betrugsbeweis" erledigt. Macht nichts. Wenn da was wäre, würde man es auch finden. Und immerhin kann ein posting wie Deines später  dem Staatsanwalt helfen, wenn der Richter fragt, wieso er so wenig Datensicherungen auftreiben konnte 

Was Dein neuerliches Fragen nach konkretem Rat angeht. Von mir kriegst Du darauf keine Antwort. Ich habe Dir oben einen Link angegeben. Lies da mal.
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

PS:


Rosim schrieb:


> Ok kann man sehr falsch verstehen sorry...


Nein, war mein fehler. sorry.


----------



## rofie (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Bei mir ist heute auch die Zahlungsfrist abgelaufen.
Bin gespannt was jetzt kommt ?
Aber bezahlen werde ich auf gar keinen FALL.


----------



## Rosim (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja würde mich auch interessieren .
Habe gerade mal die email genauer angeguckt
Da steht sehr geerhert sdfds.....  
das heisst die haben nicht meinen richtigen namen sowie Adresse, da ich nicht überall meine richtigen Angaben bei regestirerung angebe


----------



## Rosim (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe gerade mal meine emails nach geschaut um zu gucken wo ich mich mit den namen "sdfds" angemeldet habe!
Und habe dann emails von lebensprognose nochmal endeckt !
da habe ich auch 2 Mahnungen bekommen das war im April .
Danach noch eine Email wo drin stand das die Rechnung per post nicht  zugestelllt wurde da meine Anschrift nicht stimmt, und das es der Inkasso gemeldet wird usw.
Danach nichts mehr gehört!
Wird bestimmt das gleiche sein, erst mahnung usw und danach nichts mehr !


----------



## Karl-Heinz (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo.
Ganz genauso ist es: Mahnung Mahnung dann Drohung dann nix mehr


----------



## Sonnie07 (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hmm wie schon gesagt hab ich letztes Jahr Dezember mich bei Kochrezepte-Server angemeldet. Ob die die Adresssätze untereinanter verhökern? Der Rezepte-Server hat anscheinend mit IQ-Champion ja nichts zu tun laut Anti-Abzocke.net. 

Dort ist nachzulesen daß "lebensprognose" von Internet Service AG, Xentria AG ist.

Und Kochrezepte-Server von Online Content Ltd. ist.

Dann kriegen wir wahrscheinlich nie Ruhe vor solchen Machenschaften. Hab heute meinen Spam-Ordner wieder aktiviert und erstmal alle Adressen dort eingetragen, von denen ich nichts mehr hören will.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen Spam-Ordner wieder aktiviert und erstmal alle Adressen dort eingetragen, von denen ich nichts mehr hören will.


Es geht nichts über einen guten Spamfilter


----------



## rofie (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Von Lebensprognose habe ich von der Deutschen Inkasso schon die 2. Aufforderung nach 9 Monaten, zu zahlen bekommen.

Auch da werde ich nicht zahlen.


----------



## Rosim (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Per Post oder per email ?


----------



## gewinni (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo habe auch so einen Mist gemacht und wollte gestern schon bezahlen 86,00€ und dann las ich das in diesem Forum . super , dass es so etwas gibt 
gewinni


----------



## Lena T (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo. Gutem morgen. Gestern ist bei mir die Zahlungfrist abgelaufen . Noch gestern Nacht-Aufforderung zum Bezhalen-ich hatte ja 2 Rechnungen. Habe geschrieben, das mich informiert habe und werde auf gar keinen Fall bezahlen und das er mich in ruhe lassen soll.    Der  Bursche nervt.


----------



## rofie (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Rosim schrieb:


> Per Post oder per email ?




per Post


----------



## Antidialer (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Tja. Dann hat sich das Thema "Betrugsbeweis" erledigt. Macht nichts. Wenn da was wäre, würde man es auch finden. Und immerhin kann ein posting wie Deines später dem Staatsanwalt helfen, wenn der Richter fragt, wieso er so wenig Datensicherungen auftreiben konnte



Das ist in diesem Fall, mit Verlaub gesagt, Unsinn. Was soll die Kripo bei einer Rechneruntersuchung finden? Wir reden hier nicht von Dialern oder Trojanern, sondern von einfachen HTML.

Das ganze läuft folgendermaßen ab:

Der Betreiber hat irgendwo Adressen mit E-Mail Adresse eingekauft. Diese Adressen wurden in eine einfache Datenbank importiert und dort mit einer ID versehen. 

Anschließend werden an alle gekauften E-Mail Adressen Spam Mails mit einem Link versendet. An diesem Link ist eine ID (vermutlich die ID des Userdatensatzes) per Parameter angehangen. Dieser Link führt auf eine hastig erstellte HTML Seite, die lediglich einen Button mit der Bezeichnung „Direkt zum Fabrikverkauf“ führt. Alle weiteren Links auf dieser Seite sind nicht belegt, lassen sich also nicht anklicken (nicht einmal das Impressum). Der erwähnte Button linkt auf ein PHP Script „test_starten.php“, das die gleiche ID Nummer wie der Link in der Spam Mail als Parameter enthält. Zwar steht der Preis ganz klein im Kleingedruckten am Ende der Seite, hat aber keinen optischen oder thematischen Bezug zur restlichen Seite. Auch der Name des Buttons lässt keinen Schluss darauf zu, dass beim Klicken sofort ein Vertrag oder eine Zahlungspflicht zustande kommt. 

Beim Klicken des Buttons schließlich erhält das erwähnte PHP Script die ID Nummer und wird ausgeführt. Auf der nächsten Seite wird dann bereits die Anmeldung bestätigt. Vermutlich liest das PHP Script die Userdaten aus der Adress Datenbank aus und überträgt sie in die Kunden DB. Alle weiteren Userdaten (IP, Uhrzeit, Provider, Betriebssystem, Browser) lassen sich dabei problemlos aus einem globalen Array auslesen, das PHP für solche Zwecke automatisch anlegt. Eine händische Eingabe von Daten durch den User (bewusste Anmeldung) findet bei dem ganzen Verfahren nicht statt. 

Woher die Daten kommen, darf spekuliert werden. Sobald ich meine Rechnung bekommen habe, wird sich mein Verdacht entweder be- oder entkräften.

Das unter diesen, komplett automatisierten Umständen ein gültiger Vertrag zustande kommt, darf sehr bezweifelt werden. Vielmehr scheint mir das ganze sehr nah an der Grenze zum Betrug zu liegen.

Eine Untersuchung des Rechners durch die Polizei wird hier allerdings nichts weiter zutage bringen, zumindest wird sich damit nicht der Beweis eines Betruges führen lassen. Alle Aktionen, die zu einer Anmeldung führen, werden durch das PHP Script mit angehangener ID ausgeführt. Dieses Script liegt aber auf dem Server der Betreiber und ist von außen nicht einsehbar. Will die Polizei wirklich den Beweis eines Betruges führen, so lässt sich das nur über eine Analyse des Servers führen. Die forensischen Spuren, die auf einen Client Rechner von der Anmeldung zurückgeblieben sind, genügen dazu nicht bzw könnten sogar von unerfahrenen Ermittlern gegenseitig gedeutet werden. Zudem kann wohl kaum einem Nutzer zugemutet werden, Wochen oder Monate auf seinen PC zu verzichten. Wenn Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft eindeutige Beweise haben wollen, sollen sie den entsprechenden Server als Beweismittel sicherstellen und untersuchen. Ein Problem sollte das nicht sein, der Server steht in Essen und damit im Einflussbereich der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit.

Der Server hört übrigens auf den poetischen Namen „server1.firstonlineservices.com“. Da dürfte es bei einigen klingeln. Vielleicht auch eine Antwort darauf, woher die Adressen stammen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Danke für Deine Ausführungen - ich muss gestehen, dass ich technisch recht ahnungslos bin und dass dies womöglich zu meiner irrigen Annahme führte, man könnte _irgendwie_ belegen, dass getrickst wurde. Heisst das nun, dass ein Beweis _nicht zu führen ist_ oder glaubst Du wirklich, man könnte mal eben schnell den Server abholen, _wenn man seitens der Ermittler wollte_. Letzteres hängt womöglich dann doch wieder davon ab, dass viele Leute Strafanzeige stellen mit gleichlautenden Aussagen ("nur link in der mail geklickt, dann kam die Rechnung").
Insofern wäre mein Geschreibsel vom _PC zur Polizei bringen_ höchst kontraproduktiv, weil damit die "Hemmschwelle" für eine Anzeige extremst erhöht werden würde. Wenn dies allgemein so gesehen wird, bitte klar sagen, dass ich da Mist geschrieben habe - damit es den LeserInnen hier klar ist.
In diesem Falle: _si tacuissem..._


----------



## gewinni (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich hatte ebenfalls bei Führerschein .com schon mit gemacht und auch bezahlt , weil ich da das Forum noch nicht kannte . Dort bekam ich ja auch schon von einen Inkassounternehmen Post . Ich hatte mir geschworen , dass das nicht wieder passiert und jetzt , der selbe Mist wieder 
gewinni





derdresdner schrieb:


> Hallo
> nun bin auch ich hier gelandet- und zwar werdet ihr es bestimmt nicht erraten weswegen  - ich sage nur [noparse]www.fabrik-einkauf.com[/noparse]
> auch ich bekam diese tolle mail mit der verlockenden Sparangeboten. Ich dachte mir so: klick einfach mal an und schau wohin dich der link führt. Jedoch habe ich mir fest vorgenommen alle AGB genau durchzulesen bevorich das gleiche erlebe wie mit [noparse]www.dein-fuehrerschein.com[/noparse]  . Dank meiner Rechtsberatung bin ich da wieder raus und jetzt das gleiche nochmal- vorallem stecken anscheinend die selben dahinter. damals hatte ich ja sogar noch Einschreibebriefe verschickt. Soll ich es jetzt wieder machen ? da sind ja gleich wieder 8 Euro weg. Wie seht ihr das?
> 
> LG Jan


----------



## Rosim (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heute meine rechnung erhalten.
Kann man den nicht was passendes schreiben mit Gesetz Paragraphen usw ?
So das die nicht mehr nerven ?


----------



## Sonnie07 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Rosim schrieb:


> Habe heute meine rechnung erhalten.
> Kann man den nicht was passendes schreiben mit Gesetz Paragraphen usw ?
> So das die nicht mehr nerven ?




Nein, die lassen sich nicht einschüchtern, hab denen so 8 mails geschrieben. Lass es sein, du ärgerst dich nur unnötig über die Antworten, die du bekommst.


----------



## Rosim (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja gut also am besten einfach weg schauen ?
Habe schon Angst das die mehr machen können usw


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Was soll die Kripo bei einer Rechneruntersuchung finden?


Das muss man wohl differenzierter betrachten.

Zunächst muss nicht zwingend der ganze PC bei der Polizei angeliefert werden. Wenn man sich selbst zu helfen weiß oder einen Spezi kennt, der es macht, kann man nur die Festplatte bei der Polizei zur Verfügung stellen. Das muss das Original sein.

Man kann aber das alte System auf eine neue Festplatte klonen und damit weiter den PC nutzen oder die Gelegenheit ergreifen, das System neu aufzusetzen. Das kostet höchstens die Festplatte. Wenn man sowieso erweitern will oder mehrere hat, ist das zu verkraften.

Es bleibt die Frage, ob es einen Sinn hat, dies zu tun. Vorgänge auf dem Server kann man mit der lokalen Festplatte nicht beweisen.

Wenn aber ein Werbedrücker mit Scripten und iFrames etwas zaubert, könnten sich Beweisobjekte im Browsercache finden. Ebenfalls könnte das Fehlen einer HTML-Anmeldemaske zu einem gegebenen Zeitpunkt bedeuten, dass die Anmeldung nicht regulär erfolgt sein kann.

Es kommt also darauf an. Im schlechtesten Fall müsste die alte Festplatte zur Polizei.


----------



## Gypsy71 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie das Ganze weiter geht? Ich habe heute auch so eine Email bekommen. Aber bei mir kommen die Widerrufs-Emails immer mit dem Text zurück, dass es einen Fehler gegeben hat.

Wüsste überhaupt nicht, wo und wann ich mich bei diesem Mist angemeldet haben soll. Bin jetzt total verzweifelt.


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Rosim schrieb:


> Habe schon Angst das die mehr machen können usw


Angst essen Seele auf. Es gibt keinen Grund für Angst. Wenn der Anbieter Angst erzeugen kann, hat er fast sein Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Sonnie07 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich weiß, wir sind hier schon auf Seite 18, aber mach dir die Mühe, mal alles durchzulesen, was hier gepostet wurde. Du kommst dann schon dahinter, wer die sind, welche Machenschaften da laufen. Und glaub mir, deine Angst wird vergehen. 

Statt dessen wirst du eher wütend werden. 
[.........] lass dich nicht einschüchtern, und wenn es dein Gewissen beruhigt, melde dich bei den Verbraucherzentralen und evtl. bei der Hessischen Polizei.

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Gypsy71 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Kannst du mir da bitte die Telefonnummer geben? Hessen ist verdammt weit weg von mir.


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hier sind sie alle:

http://www.vzbv.de/go/linksorga/verbraucherzentralen/index.html

Hier ist der Link zu den "Kostenfallen": http://www.vzbv.de/go/aktuell/98/index.html


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Diese Seite unterscheidet sich vom Prinzip her in nichts von all den andern Seiten,  die seit 
zwei Jahren hier  im Forum Allgemeines "verarztet" werden. 
Vor Gericht gezerrt worden ist noch nie jemand,  der sich hier gemeldet hat. Unter hunderttausenden
 von Fällen haben sich zweimal solche "Kostenlosanbieter"  vor Gericht gewagt und  sind voll auf die Schnauze geflogen 

Wer mal einen typischen schwachsinnigen Drohmailverkehr lesen möchte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


----------



## Antidialer (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wer mal einen typischen schwachsinnigen Drohmailverkehr lesen möchte:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796



Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Sind exakt die gleichen Hintermänner.


----------



## Sonnie07 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Eben, alles nur böses Gebrabbel :laber:, nichts als heiße Luft. Ich warte immer noch auf Post von denen. Heute auf dem Weg zum Postkasten schon neugierig geworden. Was hol ich da raus? Einen  Gewinn!!!! :-D Da soll ich doch ne 0900er Nr. anrufen, 2,99 Euro per min. Muss jetzt hiermit nichts zutun haben, aber solangsam glaub ich, man wird hier jetzt von allen Seiten bombadiert mit sochen Machenschaften.


----------



## dieter_w (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> ... Eine händische Eingabe von Daten durch den User (bewusste Anmeldung) findet bei dem ganzen Verfahren nicht statt.
> 
> Woher die Daten kommen, darf spekuliert werden.


Offensichtlich gibt es aber auch Datenbanken mit irgendwo manuell eingegebenen Daten, wie es Rosims Beispiel zeigt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205456#post205456

d.


----------



## Antidialer (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Offensichtlich gibt es aber auch Datenbanken mit irgendwo manuell eingegebenen Daten, wie es Rosims Beispiel zeigt:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205456#post205456



Die Daten stammen entweder von komerziellen Adresssammlern oder von ähnlichen Projekten. Sowie hinter diesem komischen Fabrikeinkauf als auch hinter Lebensprognose stehen die gleichen Hintermänner, es ist zu erwarten, das die die gewonnenen Daten noch einmal verwenden. Man hat ja alles, Adresse und auch E-Mail, man brauch nur noch einen Grund, eine weitere Rechnung zuzustellen und eine aktuelle IP ADresse, um das ganze etwas offizeller zu gestalten.

Hab vorhin auch meine Rechnung bekommen, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das es die gleichen falschen Daten sind, mit denen mich irgend ein Depp vor knapp einem Jahr mal bei Lebenshilfe angemeldet hat. Daraus entsprang auch der oben verlinkte lustige Mailwechsel.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig über die Rechnung. Endlich kann ich mal wieder ein Inkassobüro unangespitzt in den Boden rammen...


----------



## Antidialer (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Ausführungen - ich muss gestehen, dass ich technisch recht ahnungslos bin und dass dies womöglich zu meiner irrigen Annahme führte, man könnte _irgendwie_ belegen, dass getrickst wurde. Heisst das nun, dass ein Beweis _nicht zu führen ist_ oder glaubst Du wirklich, man könnte mal eben schnell den Server abholen, _wenn man seitens der Ermittler wollte_. Letzteres hängt womöglich dann doch wieder davon ab, dass viele Leute Strafanzeige stellen mit gleichlautenden Aussagen ("nur link in der mail geklickt, dann kam die Rechnung").
> Insofern wäre mein Geschreibsel vom _PC zur Polizei bringen_ höchst kontraproduktiv, weil damit die "Hemmschwelle" für eine Anzeige extremst erhöht werden würde. Wenn dies allgemein so gesehen wird, bitte klar sagen, dass ich da Mist geschrieben habe - damit es den LeserInnen hier klar ist.
> In diesem Falle: _si tacuissem..._



Mist hast du nicht direkt geschrieben. Klar wäre es durchaus eine gute Idee, den Rechner von der Polizei auswerten zu lassen. Aber viel werden die nicht darauf finden, da die eigentliche Handlung halt auf dem Webserver stattfindet. Finden würde man die Spam Mail mit dem Link und vermutlich auch die Bestätigung, dass man auf der Seite war und geklickt hat. Was  genau geklickt wurde und was der Klick bewirkt hat, lässt sich so allerdings nicht feststellen. Ein unerfahrener Ermittler könnte das durchaus auch so auslegen, mit der Anmeldung sei zumindest aus strafrechtlicher Sicht soweit alles ok. Ich muss dabei zugeben, dass ich in derartigen Sachen weder Staatsanwaltschaft noch Polizei mehr über den Weg traue. Liest man hier durch das Forum, so fällt einem auf, das schon seit Jahren immer die gleichen Leute mit den gleichen Maschen das Internet unsicher machen, ohne dass etwas passiert. Selbst groß angekündigte Ermittlungen verlaufen im Sande, weil man angeblich keinen Betrug nachweisen könnte. Nirgendwo allerdings ist etwas davon zu finden, das man auch auf den Servern der Betreiber gesucht habe. Und das ist das Problem, will man Betrug eindeutig beweisen, dann muss man die Server analysieren, nicht die Clients. Allerdings scheinen weder Staatsanwaltschaft noch Polizei überhaupt willens zu sein, etwas gegen die Abzocker zu unternehmen. Zum Teil liegt das vermutlich auch daran, das sowohl Polizei wie auch Staatsanwaltschaft mit dem Thema Internet hoffnungslos überfordert ist. 

Deswegen sehe ich auch keinen Sinn darin, seinen Rechner von der Polizei untersuchen zu lassen. Egal was dabei rauskommt, die Anzeigen werden eh eingestellt. Wären Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft wirklich gewillt, der Abzocke Einhalt zu gebieten, so würde man hier viel tiefer ermitteln. Würde die GVU mit der Behauptung ankommen, auf einem bestimmten Server liegen Raubkopien, so schnell könnte man gar nicht schauen, wie der Server sichergestellt wäre. Solange aber nur Steuerzahler abgezockt werden, lässt das die Behörden kalt. Kassiert man doch über die Mehrwertsteuer kräftig mit. 

Am Ende steht hier jeder für sich. Ich werde auch am Donnerstag Strafanzeige erstatten und dabei mein sorgfältig dokumentiertes und von einem Zeugen unterschriebenes Protokoll als Beweis vorlegen. Ich hab einen unfairen Vorteil, ich arbeite als Webentwickler und kann daher auch die technische Umsetzung im Hintergrund einschätzen. Allerdings wird man mich vermutlich nur anschauen wie einen Außerirdischen und mir empfehlen, doch zu zahlen, schließlich wäre das alles in Ordnung so.


----------



## dieter_w (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Die Daten stammen entweder von komerziellen Adresssammlern oder von ähnlichen Projekten.


Ich meinte, Rosim hatte ja bei einem Anmeldeformular einen Fake als Namen angegeben ...



> Ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig über die Rechnung. Endlich kann ich mal wieder ein Inkassobüro unangespitzt in den Boden rammen...


Wir warten bereits sehnsüchtig auf die Veröffentlichung des Schriftwechsels ))



> Allerdings scheinen weder Staatsanwaltschaft noch Polizei überhaupt willens zu sein, etwas gegen die Abzocker zu unternehmen. Zum Teil liegt das vermutlich auch daran, das sowohl Polizei wie auch Staatsanwaltschaft mit dem Thema Internet hoffnungslos überfordert ist.


Ähhm, hört man in letzte Zeit nicht immer das Wort "Onlinedurchsuchung"? Oder verwechsle ich da etwas?


d.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Ähhm, hört man in letzte Zeit nicht immer das Wort "Onlinedurchsuchung"? Oder verwechsle ich da etwas?


gehört in den OT-Bereich  Fieberphantasien von AA und BKA 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44904


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Ähhm, hört man in letzte Zeit nicht immer das Wort "Onlinedurchsuchung"? Oder verwechsle ich da etwas?


Beim Zusammentreffen mit Wegelagerern im Internet hat der Bürger höchstens mal mit Schildbügern in Uniform (passenderweise in der Schildstr.) zu tun. Sachkundige Hilfe ist praktisch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## rofie (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Gypsy71 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie das Ganze weiter geht? Ich habe heute auch so eine Email bekommen. Aber bei mir kommen die Widerrufs-Emails immer mit dem Text zurück, dass es einen Fehler gegeben hat.
> 
> Wüsste überhaupt nicht, wo und wann ich mich bei diesem Mist angemeldet haben soll. Bin jetzt total verzweifelt.



Bleib ganz ruhig und warte doch erst einmal die Rechnung ab und behalte dabei die 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht im Auge. Du kannst auch erst Widerrufen wenn du eine Rechnung erhalten hast. Vorher hast du ja noch keine Leistung von denen in Anspruch genommen.

Ich hatte innerhalb von 4 Tagen, nach dem einloggen im geschlossenen  Mitgliedsbereich eine Rechnung über 86,- Euro bekommen. 

Daraufhin habe ich Wiederrufen, aber es wurde abgelehnt, da ich mich schon im Mitgliedsbereich eingeloggt hatte, erlischt das Wiederrufsrecht. So steht es auch im, Widerrufsrecht/AGB von Fabrik-Einkauf. 

3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn die RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat (§ 312d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB). Dies ist der Fall, wenn der Kunde sich in den geschlossenen Mitgliederbereich eingeloggt hat.

Ich habe im Internet geforscht und da stand das eine Widerrufsfrist nicht durch irgend eine Handlung vor Ablauf von 2 Wochen erlischt.

Ich werde aber nicht bezahlen.

Hier sind 2 Mails Adressen, unter denen mein Widerruf angekommen war, aber jedesmal abgelehnt wurde.

[email protected]
[email protected]

Ich habe aber auch noch per Einschreiben Widerrufen.

Und zwar sitzen die in Lappenlied 87a, 36251 Bad Hersfeld.
Mich würde ja einmal interessieren ob da nur eine Briefkasten Firma ist. Oder ob er da eine Büro der Firma RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd gibt.

Wohnt keiner hier im Forum zufällig in der Nähe und schaut da mal vorbei ??

Gruß rofie

P.S. Schönen 3. Oktober noch


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

unter "Das Örtliche" kriegst du sogar die private Nummer von CR und seine Mailadresse. Nur: Was ein Pech. Da isser gar nicht!


----------



## rofie (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> unter "Das Örtliche" kriegst du sogar die private Nummer von CR und seine Mailadresse. Nur: Was ein Pech. Da isser gar nicht!



Da sollte einmal jemand [...].

Ich habe am 26.9.07 ein Einschreiben/Rückschein an die Adresse in Bad Hersfeld geschickt. Der Rückschein ist immer noch nicht wieder da. Bin gespannt ob er überhaupt kommt und wessen Unterschrift er trägt.

_[Teilsatz entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

das "Lappenlied" ist schon länger hier im Forum bekannt  (*17.03.*2007 )

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188581&highlight=Lappenlied#post188581


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Lappenlied 87a
> 36251 Bad Hersfeld


----------



## gewinni (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Gypsy71 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie das Ganze weiter geht? Ich habe heute auch so eine Email bekommen. Aber bei mir kommen die Widerrufs-Emails immer mit dem Text zurück, dass es einen Fehler gegeben hat.
> 
> Wüsste überhaupt nicht, wo und wann ich mich bei diesem Mist angemeldet haben soll. Bin jetzt total verzweifelt.


Brauchst keine Angst haben . Ich glaube die können gar nichts machen . ich werde mich mal näher informieren auf der Seite Verbraucherinfo oder so ähnlich . Muss erst mal rechercheiren
gewinni


----------



## Sonnie07 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Auf  anti-abzocke.net erfahrt ihr auch einiges über den Verein. Auch sieht man da sehr gut, wieviele [ edit] seiten CR betreibt.


----------



## Gypsy71 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Vielen Dank für die tröstenden Worte. Hoffe mal, dass ihr recht habt. Hab mir schon überlegt, wie ich den Widerruf (Rechnung kam heute per Email) binnen dieser blöden Frist nach London bekomme. Denn ich hab nirgedwo auch nur eine Silbe von einer deutschen Adresse gefunden.

Probier es jetzt mal über die Email-Adressen und gleichzeitig per Brief an die deutsche Adresse.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Warum machst du dir  bloß so große Sorgen und grübelst so viel,  wie  du die erreichen kannst?
Ein ehrlicher Geschäftsmann verbirgt sich nicht hinter Tarnadressen. Diser Knabe hat im übrigen mehr Angst
 davor mit der deutschen Justiz in Berührung zu kommen als ihr  alle. 
Auch hier  gilt was dvill im anderen Thread geschrieben hat:  


dvill schrieb:


> Abodrückerei ist ein Spiel mit der Angst von rechtlich Unerfahrenen. Wenn diese einfach nur begreifen würden, dass es keinen Grund für Angst gibt, würde die gewinnbringende Zahlerquote vermutlich bis zur Unwirtschaftlichkeit abschmelzen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Genau, und damit wären wir wieder bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Wie ich schon mal erwähnte: 

Ins Fernsehen muss der Verein, damit die Menschheit mal gewarnt wird. Die Liste von CR ist überigens seit vorgestern von 13 auf 16 [...] Websites gestiegen, wo soll das noch hinführen?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hubert (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich habe auch schon auf eine Mahnung gewartet, die Zahlung hätte ich am 01.10.07 erbringen sollen, bis jetzt kam nichts, an alle Betroffenen :" Zahlt nicht, denn die sind im Unrecht und wollen nur die Unwissenheit ausnutzen."


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

............


----------



## dieter_w (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> gehört in den OT-Bereich  Fieberphantasien von AA und BKA


Wollt' eigentlich sagen, nach dem Lesen von Antidialers' ausführlicher Beschreibung, dass eine "Onlinedurchsuchung" in Richtung der Betr****-Server durchaus Sinn machen würde.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wenn überhaupt jemand dafür erwärmt werden könnte, wäre es eher  eine off-line  
Untersuchung...


----------



## Antidialer (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Wollt' eigentlich sagen, nach dem Lesen von Antidialers' ausführlicher Beschreibung, dass eine "Onlinedurchsuchung" in Richtung der Betr****-Server durchaus Sinn machen würde.



Es gibt aber keine Online Durchsuchung in diesem Sinne. Das sind lediglich Hirngespinste unseres  Innenterror- äh Ministers. Experten könnten zwar durchaus in den Server einbrechen, dies würde aber allen Gesetzen zuwiederlaufen und wäre zudem noch stafbar. Das wichtigste: Gerichtsverwertbare Beweise würden sich so nicht gewinnen lassen.


----------



## gewinni (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Ihr alle 
Habe heute früh 4.24Uhr eine e-mail bekommen von [ edit] 


> Guten Tag
> Sogar das ist möglich - kaufen Sie im Grosshandel Grosshandelpreisen ein, und sie erhalten auch einmal einen  Artikel grastis
> Kaufgutein.com /?c=******
> Produktbeisspiele Podnano ab 72,0€ (UVP 149,95€
> ...


Ich habe natürlich nur die E-Mail Gelesen , aber nichs weiter auf gemacht, habt ihr da draussen , das auch schon bekommen oder so was ähnliches? :roll:
gewinni


----------



## Gypsy71 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[edit]

Das bekam ich heute.

_Siehe vorhergehendes  Posting, der Müll muß nicht ständig neu gepostet werden 
modaction_


----------



## rofie (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



gewinni schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr alle
> Habe heute früh 4.24Uhr eine e-mail bekommen von [ edit]
> 
> Ich habe natürlich nur die E-Mail Gelesen , aber nichs weiter auf gemacht, habt ihr da draussen , das auch schon bekommen oder so was ähnliches? :roll:
> gewinni




Ja einmal angemeldet und schon sind 86,- Euro fällig.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



gewinni schrieb:


> Habe heute früh 4.24Uhr eine e-mail bekommen von [ edit]


Andere Domain  (  kaufgutein.com auch in UK) aber  identisches  "Konzept". Es darf vermutet werden,
 dass alle, die sich hier gemeldet haben, ebenfalls mit dieser *Spammail *"beglückt" werden.
Empfehlung: Email nicht öffnen.


----------



## gewinni (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mit die 86,00€ ist ja auch schon passiert, aber das ist ja nach den 86,00€ gekommen oder wenn ich geöffnet hätte , dann wären wohl noch einmal 86,00€ fällig gewesen ?
gewinni


----------



## Antidialer (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



gewinni schrieb:


> Mit die 86,00€ ist ja auch schon passiert, aber das ist ja nach den 86,00€ gekommen oder wenn ich geöffnet hätte , dann wären wohl noch einmal 86,00€ fällig gewesen ?
> gewinni



Wie kommst du darauf, das etwas fällig wird? Nur weil du 2 mal auf einen Link geklickt hast, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das damit ein Vertrag im Sinne zweier übereinstimmender Willenserklärungen zustande kommt!


----------



## Sonnie07 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wahrscheinlich nicht, denn die Webadresse ist lediglich eine Umleitungsseite zu Fabrik-Einkauf. 

Anders siehts dann schon aus bei den Mails von Swinger-Check oder Swinger-Paradies.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ein flammneuer Kommentar zu *kaufgutein.com* bei McAfee SiteAdvisor  :sun:
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/kaufgutein.com/postid/?p=501733


> *Bewertung: Diese Site versendet Spam*
> 
> Zweifelhafter Mehrwert.
> *Vorsicht, versteckte Kosten.*
> ...


----------



## Nil77 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute,
und schon wieder hat es einen erwischt. nämlich mich. 
bisher habe ich von der Firma nichts gehört.
Auch in den Medien nicht.
Nur heute als ich die Mail bekommen habe. Die Rechnung kamm umgehend per Mail.
Ich weiß jeder sagt das gleiche. 
Ich werde auch nicht zahlen und erst mal abwarten. Anzeige bei der Polizei folgt nach der ersten Mahnung. Oder würdet Ihr das schon eher machen?
Hat Jemand von Euch schon was in den Medien gelesen, gehört oder gesehen.
Wenn Nicht sollte man da nicht nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen?
Vielleicht eine Gemeinsame Aktion oder so?
Nur so eine Idee.


----------



## Gypsy71 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wär ne gute Idee. Vielleicht sollte man das mal SAT.1 melden. Akte kümmert sich doch super gerne um sowas oder?


----------



## Franziska (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Gypsy71 schrieb:


> Wär ne gute Idee. Vielleicht sollte man das mal SAT.1 melden. Akte kümmert sich doch super gerne um sowas oder?


Oder Planetopia


----------



## Sonnie07 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na endlich mal ein paar Leute, die mitziehen würden, ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei.


----------



## Franziska (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Dann fang doch mal an.

[email protected]

Dank eines guten Spam-Filters auf dem Mail-Server besitze ich solche Mails nicht.
Hätte ich sie bekommen, hätte ich sicher auch den Link gedrückt. Wer will nicht sparen?

Gruss Franziska


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Neeee, nicht Planetopia! wendet Euch an WISO oder plusminus
WISO hatte ad2media bereits mehrmals als Thema - ist ja irgendwie... blutsverwandt, oder seelenverwandt, oder... technisch verwandt, wie auch immer verwandt
Kontaktmail habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand. Vielleicht weiß Herr E* noch 'n paar Ansprechpartner oder sucht Material für Band 3 seiner Reihe.


----------



## Franziska (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Meinst Du das?
http://www.vv-i.de/internetmafia/wmv.php?UserID=083cb8a3c664e8c3fab21dc622e036d9

Kontakt WISO:
[email protected]


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Danke, hatte den Link nicht auswendig parat 
und ich meinte Kontaktadressen "direkter" als die WISO-Adresse. Aber wenn jmd eine hat, bitte nur per PN austauschen!


----------



## Franziska (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Für alle nochmal eine ganz allgemeine Info.

Ich habe mehrere Mail-Provider.
ALLE haben sehr gute Spam-Filter.

Man muss sie nur selber aktivieren! (optionen)


----------



## kalle_pb (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Done


moin....
also dh auch diese komischen Leutz vom Schuldnerverzeichnis...., sollte ich ganz u gar einfach ignoerieren, weil die mir nämlich auch schon post geschickt haben! Sowie das mit den Raten, auch ignorieren?
Bin total aus verwirrt, den ist schon komisch wenn solche Briefe im Postkasten liegen!!!!!


----------



## Sonnie07 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Dann fang doch mal an.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



Nette Tipps, die du auf Lager hast, wenn du aber nicht betroffen bist, frag ich mich, warum du dazu textest. :roll:


----------



## Franziska (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hätte ich sie bekommen, hätte ich sicher auch den Link gedrückt. Wer will nicht sparen?


----------



## Lena T (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ok Sparen ist gut, wollte ich auch. habe mit Adresse meines Mannes mich angemeldet, dan 2 Rechnungen bekommen-mein Nahme und den von meinem Mann. Ich dachte erst das spinne, ich melde doch mich nicht irgentwo doppelt an und dan noch nahme meines Manness. Dan habe ich mich ein bißen informiert, habe Mahnung wie ihr alle reagiert, also nicht bezahlen. Das schlimme ist das die einfach weiter machen. Es muss doch Mitteln geben, die zu stoppen,.


----------



## Gypsy71 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

_Sehr geehrte Frau  [...],

Ihren Widerruf können wir leider nicht akzeptieren.

Durch das automatisch erstellte Protokoll ist zweifelsfrei belegbar, dass Sie
den Test zur angegebenen Zeit genutzt haben bzw. die Möglichkeit hatten, den
Test zu nutzen. Ihre IP-Adresse wurde protokolliert und abgeglichen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass ein Widerruf gesetzlich ausgeschlossen ist, nachdem
Sie die Leistung bereits in Anspruch genommen haben bzw. hätten nehmen können.


Aus diesem Grund möchten wir Sie in Ihrem Interesse bitten, den Rechnunsbetrag
innerhalb der angegebenen Frist zu begleichen. Sie vermeiden so weitere Kosten
die beispielsweise durch die Beauftragung eines Inkasso-Büros entstehen
würden.

Sollte Ihre eMail Adresse von unbefugten Dritten genutzt worden sein, so sind
Sie voll haftbar - wir empfehlen in diesem Fall die sofortige Änderung des
persönlichen Passworts.

Für Rückfragen steht Ihnen unsere Hotline unter + 49 (0) 180 / 53 555 254 von
9 - 19h gerne zur Verfügung.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team

-------------------------------------
RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
London, SW1V 1BZ
United Kingdom

Hotline:      +49 / (0)180 / 53 555 254 (*)
Handelsregister-Nr.: 06293893 (HR Großbritannien)

(*) Bitte geben Sie bei allen Rückfragen UNBEDINGT Ihre Kunden- und
Rechnungsnummer an.
(*) 14 ct. p. m. aus dem dt. Festnetz (abweichende Tarife aus Mobilfunknetzen
sind möglich) _

Wenn ich nur wüßte, wann ich da auf der Seite gewesen sein soll... Die haben echt einen an der Waffel.
Wer schließt sich an, ich hab mir die Adresse von SAT.1 auch schon rausgesucht: www.akte @ akte.net

Ich wäre da schon sofort dabei. 

Hab da übrigens nochwas bekommen. Wer hat denn sowas schon mal gesehen???



_Sehr geehrter Kunde!

Ihr Abbuchungsauftrag N AS-44375542**** wurde erfüllt.

Ein Betrag von 1741.00 EUR wurde abgebucht und wird in ihrem bankauszug als "banking.suzannebloomfield.com" angezeigt.

Sie können ihre bankquittung nach folgendem link erhalten:

ht*p://w*w.suzannebloomfield.com/de/bankauszlug/44375542****

rechnungsabteilung der börse "banking.suzannebloomfield.com".

Wenn Sie Fragen haben,schreiben sie an: [email protected]

SzBLF Kundenservice

Belder 67

78992 Baden-Baden_

_[Persönliche Daten und gefährdenden Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sonnie07 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Bloss den Link nicht anklicken, die gleiche Mail hatte ein Freund von mir bekommen. Ist scheinbar eine Pishing-Mail. 

Die Mail-Adresse von Akte ist: [email protected] Ich werd mich heute abend mal dransetzen, denen mal unsere Geschichte zu unterbreiten.

Wiso etc, davon halte ich weniger, vielleicht bin ich die einzige hier, die die öfftentlich rechtlichen Sender nicht schaut.... schon allein weil die GEZ sowieso immer am nerven ist. 

Sat1 ist da schon ganz gut


----------



## Nil77 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Gypsi,
ich bin sofort dabei,
aber was hast Du vor,
sollen sich da alle gemeinsam an die Adresse wenden oder sollen wir jeder einzeln eine Mail schicken?


----------



## Nil77 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sonnie war wieder mal schneller.
finde ich gut das du dich der Sache annimmst.


----------



## Gypsy71 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nil77 schrieb:


> Hallo Gypsi,
> ich bin sofort dabei,
> aber was hast Du vor,
> sollen sich da alle gemeinsam an die Adresse wenden oder sollen wir jeder einzeln eine Mail schicken?


Ich würde fast sagen, dass wir uns da zusammen tun. Evtl sollten wir das eh zweigleisig angehen. Wiso und Akte wären doch nicht schlecht oder was meint ihr?

Hab denen den Widerruf gestern per Email geschickt und heute kam der obige Text zurück. Egal was man denen schreibt, es kommt immer der gleiche Text von oben. Auch als ich denen mit dem Anwalt gedroht habe.

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal bei einem Anwalt erkundigen und fragen, was da auf uns zukommen kann.


----------



## Sonnie07 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nichts wird auf uns zukommen außer einschüchternde Mahnungen und Schreiben von Inkassobüros. Die haben schon soviel Dreck am Stecken, daß sie sich nicht vor Gericht trauen werden..

Und selbst wenn sie es wagen würden, welcher Richter würde ihnen bei einer solchen [......]schon recht geben? Die würden eher selber verurteilt werden wegen [.......], und so blöd sind die nicht. Würde denen ja horrende Summen kosten 

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Lena T (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also ich bin auch debei. Finde ich auch nicht OKvon denm, ich beschäftige mich jetzt auch wochenlang schon damit, zumindest in meinem Gest. Meine Nerven brauche für andere Dinge, die w_erklich wichtig sind_


----------



## Gypsy71 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Lena T schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch debei. Finde ich auch nicht OKvon denm, ich beschäftige mich jetzt auch wochenlang schon damit, zumindest in meinem Gest. Meine Nerven brauche für andere Dinge, die w_erklich wichtig sind_


_
Geht mir genauso. Hab schließlich eine Familie und einen Job...._


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Gypsy71 schrieb:


> Hab da übrigens nochwas bekommen. Wer hat denn sowas schon mal gesehen???


Das ist das Angebot, in bekannter Weise Trojaner zu installieren.


----------



## Antidialer (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

OK, dann lasset die Spiele beginnen…

--------------------------------------

*Support:*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

vielen Dank, daß Sie sich am 1.10.2007 für den Online-Dienst w*w.Fabrik-Einkauf.com angemeldet und den Online-Dienst genutzt haben.Vertragsgemäß erlauben wir uns hiermit, die Teilnahmegebühr in Rechnung zu stellen:

Teilnahmegebühr http://w*w.Fabrik-Einkauf.com/ EUR 86,00

Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag bis spätestens zum 9.10.2007 auf das nachfolgende Konto des Abrechnungsdienstes:

Inhaber: Abrechnung (bitte bei der Überweisung beachten!)

Bank: Parkbank
Konto: 1234567890
BLZ: 000 111 222

Unsere Hotline steht Ihnen bei Rückfragen gerne zur Verfügung.

Im Anhang zu dieser E-Mail finden Sie die Rechnung als PDF-Dokument. Das Dokument ist geprüft; es ist virenfrei. Zum Öffnen benötigen Sie den kostenfreie Adobe Reader. Sie können diesen unter herunterladen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.

------------------------------------------

*Ich:*

Wie kommen Sie auf die kühne Idee, das ich mich auf Ihrer windigen Seite angemeldet habe?

------------------------------------------

*Support:*

Sehr geehrter Herr  Antidialer,

über Sie sind durch Ihre Anmeldung folgende Daten gespeichert:

Vorname: Anti
Name: Dialer
Straße, Nr.: Name meiner Strasse -
PLZ, Ort: Ort und PLZ
Land: -
E-Mail: [email protected]

Geb.-Datum: 00.00.0000

Tel.: 0049-0-91919191
Tel. mobil: 0049-0-0000
Fax:0049-0-0

IP: 192.168.0.1

Wir verwenden die von Ihnen mitgeteilten Daten gemäß den Bestimmungen des deutschen Datenschutzrechts.

Ihre personenbezogenen Daten werden ausschließlich zur Abwicklung der zwischen uns abgeschlossenen Verträge verwendet, etwa zur Zustellung von Waren an die von Ihnen angegebene Adresse. Eine darüber hinaus gehende Nutzung Ihrer Daten für Zwecke der Werbung, der Marktforschung oder zur bedarfsgerechten Gestaltung unserer Angebote erfolgt nicht.

Mit der vollständigen Abwicklung des Vertrages, wozu auch die vollständige Zahlung des vereinbarten Preises durch Sie gehört, werden Ihre Daten, die aus rechtlichen Gründen aufbewahrt werden müssen, gesperrt. Diese Daten stehen einer weiteren Verwendung nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Im übrigen werden Ihre Daten gelöscht, sofern Sie in eine weitere Verarbeitung und Nutzung Ihrer Daten nicht ausdrücklich eingewilligt haben. In diesem Fall können Sie die gespeicherten Daten bei uns abfragen, ändern oder löschen lassen. Sie können Ihre Einwilligung jederzeit widerrufen.

Die Nutzung der personenezogenen Daten durch ein Inkassobüro erfolgt auf Grundlage von § 28 Abs. 6 Nr. 3 BDSG. 

Wir dürfen Sie hiermit nochmals an fristgerechten Zahlungsausgleich erinnern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team

-----------------------------------------

*Ich:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wie kommen Sie auf die Idee, einen einmaligen Aufruf Ihrer Seite und einen Klick auf einen Button mit der Bezeichnung "Direkt zum Fabrikverkauf" ohne jede weitere Eingabe von persönlichen Daten und ohne jede weitere Information als Anmeldung und Vertragsabschluss auszulegen? Es sollte Ihnen bekannt sein, das ein Vertragsabschluss nach BGB nur durch zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen zustande kommt. Können Sie erklären, wie es im Falle einer automatischen Anmeldung zu zwei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen kommen soll?

Gehen wir den Ablauf Ihrer so genannten Anmeldung doch einmal durch:

- Lockmail von "Alex Schultze" <[email protected]> mit Link zu w*w.kaufgutein.com. An den Link angehangen ist eine siebenstellige ID Nummer. 

- Auf der Seite w*w.kaufgutein.com befindet sich lediglich ein Button mit dem Namen "Direkt zu Fabrikverkauf". Sämtliche weitere Buttons sind nicht klickbar. Auf der ganzen Seite findet sich nirgendwo ein Hinweis, dass man mit Klick auf diesen Button einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abschließt. Vielmehr erscheint diese Seite wie eine ganz normale Weiterleitungsseite. Der Preis für einen Zugang zum Mitgliedsbereich ist nur sehr versteckt im Fließtext am unteren Ende der Seite angegeben (bei normaler Bildschirmauflösung von 1024x768 nicht ohne Scrollen sichtbar), zudem findet sich kein Hinweis darauf, das diese Preisangabe in irgendeiner Weise mit dem Button "Direkt zu Fabrikverkauf" in Zusammenhang steht.

- nach Klick auf den Button "Direkt zu Fabrikverkauf" erscheint sofort eine Meldung "Danke für Ihre Anmeldung".

- analysiert man den Quelltext der Seite w*w.kaufgutein.com, so wird auch ziemlich schnell klar, wie die Anmeldung abgelaufen ist. Der Button "Direkt zu Fabrikverkauf" löst ein PHP Script "test_starten.php" aus, das die oben schon erwähnte ID Nummer als GET Parameter übergeben bekommt. Dieses Script nimmt die Anmeldung vor. Jetzt wird auch klar, wozu die ID Nummer dient. Diese ID ist offensichtlich die Datensatz ID Nummer eines E-Mail – Personen Datensatzes (vermutlich irgendwo erworben oder von einem Ihrer zahlreichen weiteren Projekten). Stellt das PHP Script anhand der ID fest, das der Nutzer der betreffenden E-Mail Adresse das Script gestartet hat, wird die IP und weitere Daten aus den entsprechenden globalen PHP Arrays ausgelesen und der Nutzer als neuer Kunde angelegt. Anschließend werden die Zugangsdaten zum Mitgliederbereich versendet, der vermutlich nur wertlosen Free-Content enthält. 

Wirklich ein netter Trick, der allerdings sehr gut zu durchschauen und auch zu dokumentieren ist. Offenbar dient die ganze Seite nur dazu, Vertragsabschlüsse, mit welchen Mitteln auch immer, zu generieren. Mit einer regulären IP Adresse als Druckmittel garniert, hoffen Sie anscheinend, das möglichst viele Betroffene vor Angst einfach zahlen. Da sind sie bei mir allerdings an der falschen Adresse (und das nicht nur Sprichwörtlich, sondern auch im eigentlichen Sinn der Worte)

Ziemlich Blöd, wenn Sie wertlose Daten verwenden. Die Adresse, die Sie in meinem Fall verwenden, existiert nicht und sämtliche weitere Daten (Geburtsdatum, Telefonnummern) sind entweder leer oder enthalten hirnlosen Unsinn. Und was wollen Sie mit meiner IP? Jeder, der eine Webseite betritt, hinterlässt dort seine IP Adresse. Als Beweis für eine Anmeldung taugt eine IP Adresse nicht, maximal beweist sie, dass die zur IP gehörende Person auf einer bestimmten Seite war. Darüber hinaus ist Angesichts der aktuell stark verkürzten Speicherfristen für IP Adressen bei den Providern die IP in den meisten Fällen schon bei Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist nicht mehr zuzuordnen und damit komplett Wertlos.

Sie werden sicher vollstes Verständnis dafür haben, das ich eine mit derartigen Tricks zustande gekommene Anmeldung nicht als gültigen Vertragsabschluss ansehen kann. 

Ihre Rechnung sehe ich als nicht existent an. 

Mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung
Antidialer


----------



## gewinni (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So viel Ahnung wie habe ich nicht im geringsten ,kannst ja mal denen ihre Reaktion auf deinen Text veröffentlichen.
Leider habe ich die neue Nachricht schon im Papierkorb gelöscht, wenn noch mal was kommt werde ich mich melden . bis bald 
Gewinni


----------



## Franziska (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die IP ist die Standard IP vom T-Com Speedport !!!


----------



## Silvia.S (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Auch ich bin darauf reingefallen.Habe eine  E-Mails von Alex Schulze bekommen,mit der nachricht Dein Gratis Plasma TV mit den link zu Fabrikverkauf worauf  sofort eine Rechnung folgte,ich habe sofort wiederspruch eingelegt. Haben Sie aber nicht anerkannt weil ich denn dienst angeblich schon genust haben soll!Heute habe ich eine E-Mail von Beate Meierkord mit der Nachricht ihr iPod ist da bekommen.Ich bin auch der Meinung dennen müsse man das Handwerk legen! [noparse]www.fabrik-einkauf.com[/noparse]:-p  Viele Grüsse


----------



## Antidialer (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Die IP ist die Standard IP vom T-Com Speedport !!!



Die IP habe ich selbstverständlich für die Veröffentlichung hier abgeändert, genau so wie meinen Namen, meine Straße und Ort / PLZ.


----------



## Artorius (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> [...]



Genial 

Leider (oder wirklich leider?) nehme ich mir nicht die Zeit, um denen zu schreiben. Seit Rechnungserhalt habe ich nichts unternommen, werde es auch weiterin nicht. Die Adresse auf der RG stimmt nicht, da wohnte ich mal vor 2 Jahren. Sollen die mich mahnen, es interessiert mich nicht und wird eh von alleine aufhören.

Besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können, wie du es hast. Schon einmal einer gedacht, denen deren buchhaltungs-email vollzuspammen? 

ich werde nicht zahlen und befürchte auch keine folgen. einen widerruf starte ich nicht, wird ja eh nicht akzeptiert. hoffentlich mahnen die auf dem postwege, kommt unbekannt verzogen zurück 

_[Fullquote entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Franziska (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Die IP habe ich selbstverständlich für die Veröffentlichung hier abgeändert
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich damit sagen, daß auch die "echte" sowieso nicht stimmt.


----------



## Antidialer (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich damit sagen, daß auch die "echte" sowieso nicht stimmt.



Wie kommst du darauf? Die angegebene IP stimmte genau mit der IP überein, die ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte. Das lässt sich auch in meinen Logs einwandfrei nachvollziehen.

Aber eine IP beweist maximal, das ich auf deren Seite war (was ich auch nicht bestreite). Es ist nämlich kein Problem, beim Aufruf einer Seite an die IP des Users zu kommen. PHP stellt dazu alles sehr bequem in globalen Arrays bereit, die man einfach nur noch auszulesen braucht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Wiso etc, davon halte ich weniger, vielleicht bin ich die einzige hier, die die öfftentlich rechtlichen Sender nicht schaut.... schon allein weil die GEZ sowieso immer am nerven ist.


[offtopic]:wall:no comment[/offtopic]
Sorry, Insiderjoke.
@Antidialer: höchstmögliche Anerkennung!


----------



## katzenjens (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sooooo,

ich habe mal einen Testballon gestartet um der Sache mal etwas auf den Grund zu gehen. Auf Fabrik-einkauf.com gegangen. Oh Wunder, da macht sich ein Popupfenster auf mit einem Sportwagengewinn, garantiert kostenlos. Also, dort mit einer speziell angelegten "Identität" angemeldet. Diese "Identität" ist nur einmalig für den Test angelegt worden. Alle Eingaben und Antworten werden akribisch protokolliert. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn diese Identität demnächst ein paar Spams bekommt mit Links. Dann schnappt die Falle zu.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Sonnie07 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So ich hab jetzt mal an Sat1/Akte geschrieben: 

Hallo, guten Abend,

seit geraumer Zeit werden wieder ahnungslose Surfer in die Falle gelockt. Es kommt eine Email mit einem verlockenden Angebot: 
Adressen zum Fabrik-Einkauf werden angeboten, wo man bis zu 50 % sparen kann. In der Email ist ein Link, der eine Nummer
enthält. Hinter dieser Nummer verbergen sich die kompletten Adressdaten (Name, Anschrift, Email-Adresse). Klickt man auf 
den Link in der Mail, landet man ganz normal auf der Homepage von .fabrik-einkauf.com. *Ohne* daß man in der Anmeldemaske auf der Seite seine Adreßdaten angegeben hat, bekommt man ein paar Minuten später Zugangsdaten, die man ja garnicht angefordert hat. Und 2-4 Tage später eine Rechnung von 86,-- Euro: 

_Mailinhalt entfernt, den Mist kennt ja eh jeder hier_

Natürlich schreibt man da zurück, man hätte sich nicht angemeldet, habe ich ja auch nicht gemacht. Bin fleißige AGB-Leserin. Nachdem ich auf der Seite war hab ich sofort in die AGB´s geschaut und gesehen, daß der Dienst kostenpflichtig ist, und habe die Seite wieder geschlossen. Die Antwort  auf meinen Einwand war folgender : 

_Mailinhalt entfernt_


Ich hatte zwar die Zugangsdaten bekommen, hatte mich aber nie in den Mitgliederbereich eingeloggt, ich wußte ja aus den AGB`s, daß das Ganze kostenpflichtig ist.

So erging es auch zahlreichen anderen Bürgern. Mittlerweile sind viele davon in diesem Forum zusammengekommen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49066

Drahtzieher dieser Machenschaften ist ein Mann Namens Chxxxx Rxxxxx. Er unterhält mittlerweile 17 solcher Abzockseiten im Internet. Einige davon sind zwar lediglich Umleitungsseiten zu den Hauptseiten, aber es sprießen täglich mehr aus dem Boden. 
Nachdem ich noch einige Emails bekommen habe, vom Fabrik-Einkauf, unter abgewandelten Seitennamen, bekam ich auch noch Post von einem Swinger-Club:swinger-check.net. Dort enthalten war wieder die gleiche Nummer im Link : meine Nummer und dahinter die Adressdaten liegend. 

Wer gerne etwas weiter recherchiert, kann auf .anti-abzocke.net mal sehen, welche Seiten der Chxxxx Rxxxx so betreibt. Man kann schon aus den Adressen aus den Mails einiges errraten: RC-Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft .... RC = Rxxxx, Chxxxx. Und auch die Mail-Adresse aus dem ersten Schreiben: [email protected] lassen auf Chxxxx Rxxxxx schließen. Das lässt sich auf der Seite anti-abzocke.net sehr schön verfolgen. Interessant ist es auch, mal den Namen Chxxxx Rxxxx bei Google einzugeben. Der 5. Treffer heißt da: Erotik-Karriere.com. Und da schau sich mal einer die Adresse an, wo die Seite gemeldet ist: Lappenlied 87, Bad Hersfeld. Oben in der ersten Mail von Fabrik-Einkauf sehr schön zu vergleichen. 

Bitte recherchieren Sie selbst ein wenig, und warnen in Ihrer Sendung vor solchen Machenschaften.

Danke vielmals.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Anmerkung: www-adressen und Namen hab ich abgeändert, ist hier nicht erlaubt zu posten


----------



## trejtho (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi Leute,

schaut mal hier:

[noparse]www.nicht-abzocken.de[/noparse]

Bei Fabrickeinkauf, da wird ein Fall geschildert, wo nur ein Link in einer Email angeklickt worden ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ist gut, finde ich. Schick es bitte auch an Wiso und Plusminus, auch wenn die öffentlich-rechtlich sind


----------



## Antidialer (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



trejtho schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> schaut mal hier:
> 
> ...



Wenn du dir die Mühe machen würdest, die Postings dieses Threads zu lesen, würdest du feststellen, das es hier genau darum geht.


----------



## trejtho (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das stimmt, aber das andere Forum hat vor denen den Hahn zuzudrehen. Die Admins dort hecken gerade irgendwas aus, was den Vögeln schwer im Hals stecken bleibt. Vor allem sind die zu allem bereit!!!!


----------



## Antidialer (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



trejtho schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber das andere Forum hat vor denen den Hahn zuzudrehen. Die Admins dort hecken gerade irgendwas aus, was den Vögeln schwer im Hals stecken bleibt. Vor allem sind die zu allem bereit!!!!



Kriminelle Aktionen sind keine Lösung. Wenn man den wirklich wehtuen will, müssten 1000 Betroffene negative Feststellungsklage vor dem AG München erheben.


----------



## dieter_w (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die Mühe machen würdest, die Postings dieses Threads zu lesen, würdest du feststellen, das es hier genau darum geht.


Aber ...
Nun lass' ihn doch mal Werbung für sein eigenes Forum machen


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich bin prinzipiell gegen eine Schwächung durch Aufteilung. Nichts gegen ein neues Forum - aber es ist sinnvoller, sich hier zu sammeln. Allein wegen des Googlerankings (dass ich mal mit SEO argumentieren würde, hätte ich auch nie gedacht). Wenn man dort eine tolle Idee hat, wie man gegen die Anbieter vorgehen könnte, wäre es (meine Meinung!) sinnvoller, dies von einem etablierten Forum wie CB oder antispam.de aus zu tun. Natürlich nur, solange es legal ist.
Vielleicht melde ich mich aber bei trejtho noch an.


----------



## katzenjens (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

Problem bei neuen Foren zu dem Thema, gerade durch Privatpersonen betrieben, dass die bei evtl. rechtlich problematischen Beiträgen, z.B. unerlaubte Rechtsberatung, Bedrohung oder Aufruf zu Straftaten sehr schnell in den finanziellen Ruin getrieben werden können. Das Forum hier oder auch Antispam haben viele MODs und Fachleute im Hintergrund, welche dieses verhindern können. Mir persönlich wäre ein eigenes Forum zu dem Thema zu heiss.

Viele Grüße und sorry für off-topic.
Jens


----------



## Sonnie07 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ich bin prinzipiell gegen eine Schwächung durch Aufteilung. Nichts gegen ein neues Forum - aber es ist sinnvoller, sich hier zu sammeln. Allein wegen des Googlerankings



Seh ich auch so, bin auch über Google hierher gelangt, und es werden mit Sicherheit noch mehr Leute folgen. Allein seit gestern sind wohl so 4 neue Seiten entstanden, wo letzte Woche noch echt flaute war mit den Postings.


----------



## gewinni (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ja aber wie legen wir denen das Handwerk? Ich bin ja mal gespannt , wann ich eine neue Mahnung bekomme , in vergasngener Zeit hatte ich immer Angst davor , aber jetzt bin ich richtig gespannt drauf. Was Mitbetrogene so beeinflussen können .
Gewinni


----------



## Franziska (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Banken interessiert auch mit wem sie es zu tun haben


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Banken interessiert auch mit wem sie es zu tun haben


Das ist unbedingt richtig.


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So, hab Post bekommen von der Hessischen Polizei. 

Anbei ist ein Fragebogen. Die wollen auch wissen, ob ich meine Festplatte zur Verfügung stelle. Möcht ich aber nicht so gerne. 

Außerdem wollen sie noch wissen, ob ich Anzeige erstatten will. Hatte ich noch nicht gemacht, hab lediglich einen Hinweis gegeben. Was passiert nach einer Anzeige? Falls das vor Gericht geht? Bin ich dann allenfalls Zeugin, oder muss ich mir dann auch einen Anwalt nehmen den ich mir garnicht leisten kann?


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

In Strafverfahren sind Anzeigende Zeugen. Es besteht kein Anwaltszwang.


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich hab jetzt mal den Quelltext der Mail geöffnet, wo ich den Link anklickte. 
Kann da einer von Euch was mit anfangen??



> X-AOL-UID: 45835781
> X-AOL-DATE: Wed, 5 Sep 2007  7:14:03 AM Eastern Daylight Time
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Received: from rly-db07.mx.aol.com (rly-db07.mail.aol.com [172.19.130.82]) by air-db03.mail.aol.com (v119.7) with ESMTP id MAILINDB034-ad946de8f6b2cd; Wed, 05 Sep 2007 07:14:03 -0400
> ...



(blau unterlegtes geändert)


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ach, ist der Herr P*V* nach Thalmässing gezogen?
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?jetzt-sofort-testen.de


----------



## Pjotr (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
ich bin auch in die "Falle" Fabrikeinkauf getreten und schon eine Rechnung erhalten, Widerspruch eingelegt u. eine Mail erhalten, dass mich eingeloggt hätte.
Ich muß mich erst durch das Forum "lesen".
Mein erster Eindruck u. auch Fazit: nicht bezahlen und ruhig bleiben!
Oder?
Pjotr:wall:


----------



## jupp11 (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Pjotr schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck u. auch Fazit: nicht bezahlen und ruhig bleiben!


Wüßte nicht, was den Eindruck ändern könnte/sollte


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ach, ist der Herr P*V* nach Thalmässing gezogen?
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?jetzt-sofort-testen.de




Hmm, da kommt mir doch noch eine gute Idee. Hab mal einen anderen Web-Check gemacht und fabrik-einkauf angegeben. Hui, da tauchte doch plötzlich der Domain-Inhaber auf...... und von wo die Seite gehostet wird. Meint ihr nicht auch, der Provider würde sich dafür interessieren was die Kunden mit ihrem Webspace so treiben?? Eine Schließung der Domain wäre doch auch was feines als kleine Rache sozusagen :-D

Werd jetzt mal alle Websites von CR bei anti-abzocke schnappen und mal checken, bin gespannt, wieviele Hoster die haben und wer das ist.


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht auch, der Provider würde sich dafür interessieren was die Kunden mit ihrem Webspace so treiben?


Erfahrungsgemäß nicht. Er ist durch Verträge gebunden. Das führt zu nichts. Die einziehenden Banken sind für Informationen dankbar. Da sieht das anders aus.


----------



## Micky1212 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mich hat es auch erwischt, auch versehentlich angemeldet, dann Rechnung erhalten und dann Widerruf versucht und abgelehnt.
Wenn ich irgendwie helfen kann die [ edit ] auszuheben dann werde ich das tun.
Auf jedenfall zahle ich erst einmal nicht und warte ab. Die können gar nicht gegen uns alle vorgehen ohne das sie selber massiv Probleme mit dem Staatsanwalt bekommen. 
Die versuchen nur mit der Dummheit der Menschen Geld zu verdienen und das tut weh.
Also an alle die ihr hier seid und unsicher seid lasst euch nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## gewinni (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Genau so sehe ich das auch , habe auch keine Angst mehr, seit ich weiß da gibt es noch andere . Wir warten ab was passiert
Gewinni:-D


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



gewinni schrieb:


> Wir warten ab was passiert


außer den üblichen Drohmails/schreiben   nichts


----------



## gewinni (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo jub 11
Du bist ja nun schon seit 2003 hier registriert. Hast du vorher auch schon von inkassos mahnungen bekommen ? hast du jemals schon geblecht ?


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab selber noch nie so  etwas bekommen, aber ich verfolge seit ca zwei Jahren die Bemühungen 
der "Kostenlosbranche" (die sich in ihrer Vorgehensweise ähneln wie ein Ei dem anderen)  
an  unverdientes Geld zu kommen, nicht nur hier sondern auch in anderen Foren. 
Nur die Methoden werden immer ausgefeilter, User zu übertölpeln und reinzulegen 
Noch nie habe ich mehr als von den lächerlichen Drohmails/schreiben  gelesen.

In der Presse wurde über zwei Versuche (Prozesse)  der Branche berichtet, die Masche der 
Kostenverschleierung vor Gericht absegnen zu lassen, die beide mit einer Bauchlandung 
beendet wurden. Seitdem war nichts mehr zu lesen. 

Nach dem jüngsten BGH Urteil, das sogar für Nebenkosten deutliche Erkennbarkeit vorschreibt.
dürfte der Branche endgültig der Appetit vergangen sein, es weiter durchzuziehen. 
Warum auch?  Verbraucherzentralen schätzen, dass etwa 30% aus Unwissenheit oder
 Angst ohne  jede Notwendigkeit bezahlen.
Bei fast Nulleinsatz ist jeder User, der zahlt, Reingewinn  auf dem Konto der "Kostenlosbranche" .


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

bei antispam wird über eine neue Spamwelle  berichtet
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=126502#post126502


> kaufgutein.com & fabrik-einkauf.com


----------



## Männlein (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

bin neu in diesem Forum und auch bei auf Verein reingefallen, habe nur mir nur mal die Webseite angeschaut und sah, das dieser Zugang Geld kosten soll.

Bin wieder raus und habe 20 Minuten später eine Mail mit meinen Zugangsdaten erhalten. Als dann auch noch am Sonntag eine Rechnung kam, bin ich explodiert und habe eine Mail zurückgeschickt.

------

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ihre Rechnung bezüglich Anmeldung am 08.09.2007 erachte ich als  
Gegenstandslos, da ich mit Ihnen und/oder Ihrem Mandanten kein  
Vertrag geschlossen habe.

Des Weiteren will ich das Sie meine Daten auf Ihrem Computersystem  
löschen.

Ich behalte mir vor den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten, da wahrscheinlich  
betrügerische Absichten vorliegen.

MfG

Andresen

---

Nun kam der Hammer, ich erhielt, als Frau andresen, angesprochen (ich sollte eigentlich wissen ob ich männlich oder weiblich bin) eine Belehrung über mein Widerspruchsrecht:

---

Sehr geehrte Frau  andresen,

Ihren Widerruf können wir leider nicht akzeptieren.

Durch das automatisch erstellte Protokoll ist zweifelsfrei belegbar, dass Sie
den Test zur angegebenen Zeit genutzt haben bzw. die Möglichkeit hatten, den
Test zu nutzen. Ihre IP-Adresse wurde protokolliert und abgeglichen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass ein Widerruf gesetzlich ausgeschlossen ist, nachdem
Sie die Leistung bereits in Anspruch genommen haben bzw. hätten nehmen können.


Aus diesem Grund möchten wir Sie in Ihrem Interesse bitten, den Rechnunsbetrag
innerhalb der angegebenen Frist zu begleichen. Sie vermeiden so weitere Kosten
die beispielsweise durch die Beauftragung eines Inkasso-Büros entstehen
würden.

Sollte Ihre eMail Adresse von unbefugten Dritten genutzt worden sein, so sind
Sie voll haftbar - wir empfehlen in diesem Fall die sofortige Änderung des
persönlichen Passworts.

Sollte Ihre Zahlung innerhalb der vorgegebenen Frist erfolgen, sind wir gerne
bereit, Ihre Daten nicht weiter für unsere Dienstleistungen zu nutzen.

Für Rückfragen steht Ihnen unsere Hotline unter + 49 (0) 180 / 53 555 254 von
9 - 19h gerne zur Verfügung.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team

-------------------------------------
RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
London, SW1V 1BZ
United Kingdom

Hotline:      +49 / (0)180 / 53 555 254 (*)
Handelsregister-Nr.: 06293893 (HR Großbritannien)

Häufige Fragen zur Rechnung: [noparse]http://infos.Fabrik-Einkauf.com/[/noparse]

(*) Bitte geben Sie bei allen Rückfragen UNBEDINGT Ihre Kunden- und
Rechnungsnummer an.
(*) 14 ct. p. m. aus dem dt. Festnetz (abweichende Tarife aus Mobilfunknetzen
sind möglich) 
-------------------------------------


Die in Rot gekennzeichneten Absätze sind echt cool: :smile:

1. Absatz (interpretiert)

Ich weiss das du da warst, aber ich weiss nicht was du gemacht hast.
(Von einem Test stand das nie etwas.)

2. Absatz (interpretiert)

Ich soll verleitet werden, auf die Webseite zu gehen und mich Anmelden.
Hä, aber ohne mich :-p

3. Absatz

In meiner Mail will ich, das meine Daten gelöscht werden.
Hier steht nun ein, für mich, erpresserischer Absatz. Sie würden nur meine Daten nicht mehr für Ihre *Dienstleistung* nutzen. 

Mit anderen Worten, ich muss Zahlen, damit ich zufrieden gelassen werde von denen.

Aber Sie dürfen meine Adressdaten weiterverkaufen. :wall:

Fazit:

1. Ich sollte bis zum 17.09.2007 gezahlt haben. 

Habe ich nicht, wofür auch. Hab ja nix gemacht.

2. Habe bis dato noch keine Mahnung erhalten. Und sollte eine kommen, so zahle ich auch nicht.

Hatte schon mal so einen Fall, da hat sich meine 14 jährige Tochter bei SMS-H**te.de angemeldet. Habe ein paar Mail geschrieben, danach war es mir einfach zu blöd und ich habe nur noch einmal geantwortet, das ich mich auf einen Rechtsstreit mit denen freue.

Also, AGB's setzen nicht das Gesetz außer Kraft. Auch nicht wenn diese Kna*****sen in England, Russland oder Dubai sitzen. Und Teenies haben sowie so nix zu befürchten, da Sie nicht/oder nur bedingt Geschäftstüchtig sind und somit die Unteraschrift der Eltern benötigen.

Am besten man macht einmal innerhalb von den ersten 14 Tagen vom Widerspruchsrecht gebrauch und reagiert dann erstmal nicht mehr auf etwaige Mails. *Bei Briefen vom Gericht, sollte man auf alle fälle einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten.*

Ich sag nur, immer Positiv in die Zukunft schauen und nicht einschüchtern lassen :sun:.

Gruß Männlein


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Männlein schrieb:


> *Bei Briefen vom Gericht, sollte man auf alle fälle einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten.*


Der erste Brief wäre (wobei ich noch nie hier davon gelesen habe und  schlicht bezweifle,
 dass der je kommt ) ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
und  um dort das Kreuzchen zu setzen  und das Ganze zurückzuschicken,, braucht man keinen Anwalt.
Der wäre erst nötig, wenn Klage erhoben würde, und  davon hat man hier noch nie etwas gelesen

Hab ich aber auch schon alles mehrfach gepostet. Es wäre schön, wenn die Threads auch mal 
gelesen würden.


----------



## Männlein (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Jupp11,

du hast recht, (ist vielleicht etwas dumm formuliert) ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, das man nicht einfach allgemein sagen kann "Rutsch mir einfach den Buckel runter, lieber Abzocker".

Sollte wirklich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen, so kann ich mein Kreuzchen machen, sollte mich aber auch um rechtlichen Beistand kümmern.

Gruß Männlein


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Männlein schrieb:


> Sollte wirklich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen, so kann ich mein Kreuzchen machen, sollte mich aber auch um
> rechtlichen Beistand kümmern.


Seit zwei Jahren wird von der versammelten "Kostenlosbranche" mit Himmel und Hölle gedroht. Bisher ist nicht mehr als  leeres, albernes  Gewäsch dabei rausgekommen. Ein Lehrstück: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


----------



## Männlein (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Captain Picard,

ich glaube, ich habe es immer noch nicht klar genug formuliert. 

Es geht nicht darum, das solche Firmen seit zwei Jahren (oder mehr) nichts in dieser Richtung tun oder unternehmen. Es geht nur darum, das keiner glauben soll, das ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid entgegen genommen und dann ignorierd werden kann.

Nur weil irgend jemand in Forum gesagt hat "Reagiert auf nichts mehr von denen. Ich tue es auch nicht." 

Ich hoffe das ich es jetzt etwas mehr Transparents in meinem letzten Sätzen gebracht zu haben.

Gruß Männlein


----------



## Sonnie07 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> bei antispam wird über eine neue Spamwelle  berichtet
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=126502#post126502




Was soll daran neu sein? Ist alles schon bekannt. Den Quelltext der Mail hatte ich hier auch schon gepostet. :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Männlein schrieb:


> Es geht nur darum, das keiner glauben soll, das ein
> gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid entgegen genommen und dann ignorierd werden kann.


Muß mal zählen, wie oft im Forum  gerade darauf hingewiesen  wurde.  Schätze in
 manchen  Threads einige  Dutzende Male. Nur lesen sehr viele    grundsätzlich 
nur das Ende eines Threads und daher werden deine Posting und deine Hinweise genau 
das gleiche Schicksal  ereilen  auf der vorhergehenden Seite  zu stehen und damit "wech" 
zu sein. Wenn du dir  mal anschaust, seit wann ich im Forum mitarbeite und  wieviele
 Postings ich geschrieben habe, wirst  du mir vielleicht abnehmen, was ich hier schildere. 
Es ist schlicht frustrierend, immer und immer wieder dasselbe  posten zu müssen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Muß mal zählen, wie oft im Forum  gerade darauf hingewiesen  wurde.  Schätze in
> manchen  Threads einige  Dutzende Male. Nur lesen sehr viele    grundsätzlich
> nur das Ende eines Threads und daher werden deine Posting und deine Hinweise genau
> das gleiche Schicksal  ereilen  auf der vorhergehenden Seite  zu stehen und damit "wech"
> ...




Stimmt schon. Aber 27 Seiten lesen würde auch für mich der Horror bedeuten, außerdem sind die Leute, die hier zum ersten Mal reinsehen, gefrustet, schockiert und verärgert über die Abzocke und denken nicht darüber nach, texten sofort los. Als Betroffene muß ich sagen, daß ich das eigentlich ganz gut verstehen kann. 

Aber besser ist es allemal, sich erstmal schlau zu machen, hab ich auch gemacht. Sonst landen wir hier noch auf Seite 100, wovon vielleicht mal 20 Seiten wirklich brauchbar sind.

LG
Sonnie


----------



## Männlein (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Muß mal zählen wie oft im Forum  gerade darauf hingewiesen  wurde.  Schätze in
> manchen  Threads einige  Dutzende Male. Nur lesen sehr viele    grundsätzlich
> nur das Ende eines Threads und daher werden deine Posting und deine Hinweise genau
> das gleiche Schicksale ereilen  auf der vorhergehenden Seite  zu stehen und damit "wech"
> ...



Ich gebe dir recht. Ich bin in Mitglied in vielen Foren und habe schon viele Sachen in diesen geschrieben und mehr als einmal das gleiche (nur in einer anderen Satzstellung) gelesen. Nur sollte man alles sehr sorgsam lesen und
dann urteilen. Ich reflektier durch mein Posting nur das, was ich erlebt habe.
Wenn es nun Forenmitglieder gibt, die der Meinung sind, nur das Ende eines Posting zu lesen und damit entscheiden zu können, das dies schon mal dar war und schon mehrfach geposted wurde, so tun mir diese Menschen leid.
Da sie nur schauen aber nicht lesen und somit den sachlichen Inhalt und zusammenhang nicht erkenn. :unzufrieden:

Gruß Männlein


----------



## webwatcher (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Als Betroffene muß ich sagen, daß ich das eigentlich ganz gut verstehen kann.


Kannst gerne  die anderen Mitglieder im "Aufrischen" eines  Threads unterstützen. 
Neue Mitarbeiter  sind  immer willkommen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wir sind hier schon auf Seite 18, aber mach dir die Mühe, mal alles durchzulesen, was hier gepostet wurde. Du kommst dann schon dahinter, wer die sind, welche Machenschaften da laufen. Und glaub mir, deine Angst wird vergehen.
> 
> Statt dessen wirst du eher wütend werden.
> [.........] lass dich nicht einschüchtern, und wenn es dein Gewissen beruhigt, melde dich bei den Verbraucherzentralen und evtl. bei der Hessischen Polizei.
> ...



Will hier niemanden in Unruhe versetzen oder ärgern, das oben hab ich auf Seite 18 gepostet. Bin auch seit Jahren in Foren unterwegs. Diese Probleme sind überall. Wollte ja auch nur darauf hinweisen, daß man auch mal die andere Seite betrachten sollte. 

Danke für eventuelles :cry: Verständnis


----------



## Franziska (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Kennt jemand das? Wird da auch abgezockt, wenn man reinguckt?

http://ineskuster.blogg.de/


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Wird da auch abgezockt, wenn man reinguckt?


nur wenn man sich durch die Drohkulisse beeindrucken läßt


----------



## tolotos (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ist mir am 04.10. genau so passiert wie Euch. Bin ebenfalls auf diese Masche reingefallen. Jede Mail mit dem Widerruf kam als unzustellbar zurück.
Heute die Rechnung von...wie gehabt!

Mail mit Widerruf an Buchhaltung geschickt. Mal sehen was jetzt passiert.
Übrigens habe ich denen mitgeteilt diese Geschichte der " BILD am Sonntag" für die Rubrik " Finger weg " zuzuschicken.
Und Bild ist da mal nicht schlecht - denke ich.:-p

Danke an Pumukel ür die Hilfe.

Neue Erkenntnisse bei weiteren Fortlauf.

tolotos


----------



## Franziska (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mal sehen wie lange "Ines" noch "blogged".
Bei Blogg.de gibt es nämlich sowas wie Nutzungsbedingungen!


----------



## Tommi (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich hatte auch völlig ahnungslos auf den Link geklickt. Ich erhielt sofort eine Bestätigunsmail die aber nicht an meinen Namen adressiert war sonder an Frau Schin.... Mahnungen und Androhungen von Inkasso erhielt ich schon früher, adressiert an diesen Namen, damals von "lebensprognose.com". Mein Widerruf konnte nicht zugestellt werden (unbekannte Adresse). Habe den Vorfall an das LKA gemailt. 
Fazit: Ruhig die nächsten Mails abwarten und auf keinen Fall zahlen!!!
Ermittlungen laufen!!!
Euch kann nichts passieren!!

Gruß

Tommi


----------



## Franziska (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Dreistigkeit kennt keine Grenzen!

Die Stichwörter im "Blog" von: [...]   
Stichwörter: CR, Medical, Studies, Ltd, Limited, RC, Online, Vermarktungsgesellschaft, Abzocke, Betrug, Bafin, CF, Abrechnung, [...], [...], Deutschland, Mahnverfahren, Gericht, Inkasso, Inkassostelle, Inkassozulassung, Online, Dienst, Web, Netinkasso, Inkassokontor, Inkassobüro, Büro, anwalt, Anwaltsinkasso

I.K. fängt (über Suchmaschinen) Hilfesuchende ab, um sie dann .....

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## edvrolle (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Jupp, genau das gleiche schrieben sie mir auch. Ich versuchs jetzt gelassen zu sehen, von mir gibts keinen cent.


Hallo Sonnie, ich bin neu hier im Forum und mir ist gestern das gleiche passiert wie euch allen. Hab auch schon mit anderen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es sich nicht lohnt, grossartig Schriftverkehr zu führen. Einfach ignorieren - es erledigt sich von selbst.

Trotz alle dem machts doch wütend, dass man auf solchen Müll reinfällt ... :steinigung:


----------



## Sonnie07 (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Die Dreistigkeit kennt keine Grenzen!
> 
> Die Stichwörter im "Blog" von: [...]
> Stichwörter: CR, Medical, Studies, Ltd, Limited, RC, Online, Vermarktungsgesellschaft, Abzocke, Betrug, Bafin, CF, Abrechnung, [...], [...], Deutschland, Mahnverfahren, Gericht, Inkasso, Inkassostelle, Inkassozulassung, Online, Dienst, Web, Netinkasso, Inkassokontor, Inkassobüro, Büro, anwalt, Anwaltsinkasso
> ...



Hab bei Google mal das Wort Mahnverfahren und den Namen I.K. eingegeben. 

http://www.fachwissen-katalog.de/2007/09/29/was-ist-das-gesetzliche-mahnverfahren/

Nach weiterem Stöbern in ihrem Blog auf folgende Seite gestoßen: [noparse]http://www.starfilliate.com/index-neu.php[/noparse]

Ganz interessant, die obige Seite, im Impressum taucht sogar noch eine Adresse in der Schweiz auf. Auch die AGB´s sind interessant.


----------



## Helmuth Wolf (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Franziska,
"mache dir keinen Kopf"! Vergiss die [...]! Die [...] werden sich nicht rühren. Hier ist meine Telefonnummer, falls du Näheres über den anderen Mist erfahren möchtest, den ich erlebt habe.

+49 ********

Grruß
Helmuth


----------



## Franziska (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Auch die AGB´s sind interessant.



Und erst die FAQ !!!!

6. und 7.


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

"Die Gesellschaft ist ohne Liquidator und ohne Domizil."

Ich bezweifele die Echtheit der vorstehend zitierten Webseiten. In vielen ähnlichen Fällen haben die als verantwortlich genannten Personen nichts mit dem täglichem Geschäft zu tun, wenn es sie denn überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Franziska (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> "Die Gesellschaft ist ohne Liquidator und ohne Domizil."



Der letzte Eintrag ist vom 10.9. 
Die wurden schon mehrfach (zwangs)liquidiert und haben dann wieder mutiert nach "neu".


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

"Status: unknown"

So ganz transparent ist das auch nicht. Von klarer Realität ist wohl nur die Angst der Betroffenen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Angst? Wer hat hier Angst? Ich nicht. Hab Strafanzeige gestellt, stehe mit der ansässigen Polizei in Verbindung. Daß die Website in UK momentan keinen Status besitzt, heißt noch lange nichts. Kann man doch eine Website in UK anmelden, den Server-Mist jedoch aus Deutschland oder Schweiz betreiben? 

Apropos Schweiz: An alle, die auf "dein-führerschein.de" oder auf "dein-führerschein.com" reingefallen sind, sollten sich noch mal diese Adresse ansehen: h**p://www.starfilliate.com/impressum.html Na, fällt euch was auf??

An alle die es nicht wissen: Die CR-Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft arbeitet mit First Online Services zusammen, die die Führerschein-Abzockseiten ins Leben rief. Sehr schön nachzulesen auf Anti-Abzocke.net


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Angst? Wer hat hier Angst? Ich nicht. :


Du nicht und das ist gut so. Sehr viele  User  haben Angst bzw sind unwissend und  zahlen deswegen.


----------



## landeck (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

heute ist der 5.10.07.  anscheinend hat jene/r  auch unseren Briefverkeht beobachtet,jedenfalls ist keine Zahlungsaufforderung mehr eingegangen,gut für ihn,denn bei der nächsten Meldung werde ich Polizeiliche Nachforschung in Anspruch nehmen-Danke !!


----------



## Sonnie07 (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



landeck schrieb:


> heute ist der 5.10.07.  anscheinend hat jene/r  auch unseren Briefverkeht beobachtet,jedenfalls ist keine Zahlungsaufforderung mehr eingegangen,gut für ihn,denn bei der nächsten Meldung werde ich Polizeiliche Nachforschung in Anspruch nehmen-Danke !!



Ob die sich die Mühe machen, Foren zu durchforsten? ......

Allerdings wundere ich mich auch, daß bis jetzt nichts passiert ist. Hätte ja bis zum 14.09.07 zahlen sollen. Keine Mahnung, nichts. Oder denen sind momentan die Inkasso-Unternehmen davon gelaufen.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



landeck schrieb:


> ... werde ich Polizeiliche Nachforschung in Anspruch nehmen


Das ist nur sehr begrenzt hilfeversprechend.


----------



## Sonnie07 (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Das ist nur sehr begrenzt hilfeversprechend.



Das wird sich ja noch zeigen.....


----------



## derdresdner (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo
ich bin's mal wieder. Auch mich hat heute die erste Mahnung heimgesucht. und oh wunder :scherzkeks: mit meiner tatsächlich richtigen Adresse. mal sehen was noch kommt. morgen werde ich mal meine rechtsschutzversicherung anrufen. das letzte mal (erstaunlicherweise mit mein-führerschein.com) wurde mir ja nen langer brief diktiert, der aber durch RC nie beantwortet wurde - wozu auch? Vielleicht soll ich ja exakt das gleiche schreiben. ich find halt nur die Kosten für das Einschreiben recht hoch und vor allem sinnlos- denn die post liest doch bestimmt nicht wirklich einer :smile:
ciao erst mal

PS ich glaube wer an RC nicht zahlt hat schon 86 euro fürs Sparschwein gewonnen


----------



## Sonnie07 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hurra, auch meine Mahnung ist da, noch ohne Gebührenaufschlag, aber schön im Mailordner unter Fabrik-Einkauf abgespeichert :-D

Der ganze Mist kommt wohl tatsächlich aus einer Gewinnspiel-Aktion, welcher ist eigentlich egal, ich hab recherchiert und viele Newsletterversender mal auf der eigenen Website auf den Zahn gefühlt. Die werben da mit Adressverkäufen ohne Ende. Beispiel: McCrazy.de . Hab heute den Newsletter abbestellt. Aber nichtmal das Abbestellen ist heutzutage sicher. Viele versenden Newsletter nur, damit sie Abmeldungen bekommen, weil sie dann sicher sind, daß dieser Newsletter gelesen wurde und mit Abmeldung bekommen sie die gültige Email-Adresse bestätigt. 

Mich hat der Spam-Filter immer genervt, weil dort auch wichtige Sachen landen können. Wie es scheint, wird man sich auch dort die Mühe machen müssen, auszusortieren.


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Newsletter-Empfänger und Gewinn-Spieler verlieren die Kontrolle über ihre persönlichen Daten. Das ist allgemein bekannt.


----------



## Sonnie07 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Newsletter-Empfänger und Gewinn-Spieler verlieren die Kontrolle über ihre persönlichen Daten. Das ist allgemein bekannt.



Ist ja schön, daß das allgemein bekannt ist. Auch denjenigen, die hier das erste Mal in die Falle liefen?

:wall:


----------



## Hubert (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nil77 schrieb:


> Sonnie war wieder mal schneller.
> finde ich gut das du dich der Sache annimmst.


Hi, habe heute meine erste Mahnung von den W..... bekommen, mein Widerrufsrecht sei abgelaufen usw. Das ganze kostet mich nur einen Lacher denn dümmer und frecher geht es schon fast nicht mehr.
Ich bezahle auf keinen Fall !!!


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Auch denjenigen, die hier das erste Mal in die Falle liefen?


Bitte richtig lesen und verstehen. Ich habe nichts gegen Betroffene gesagt. Außerdem ging es nicht um Fallen, sondern um allgemeine Erfahrungen. Es geht darum, aus Erfahrungen zu lernen und die Dinge richtig einzuordnen.

Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken. Preisaussschreiben sind keine Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltungen. Im besten Fall machen Firmen in der realen Welt Werbung und wollen ein positives Kundenverhältnis entwickeln. Das gibt es schon auch. Die gehen mit den Kundendaten ordnungsgemäß um und einige gewinnen tatsächlich was. Diese Firmen treten auch sonst vertrauenswürdig auf.

Im Internet geht es oft ganz anders zur Sache. Internet-Seiten sehen immer nett und bunt aus. Wer mit Blickfang-Werbung lockt und sofort viele Daten seiner Besucher abfragt, aber über sich nur Postfachadressen, möglichst noch im Ausland, angibt, sammelt oft nur Daten um jeden Preis und geht auch nicht mit den generierten Daten so um, wie es die Teilnehmer vermuten würde. Wer dort Daten eingibt, hat sofort verloren. Ob überhaupt ein Gewinn ausgezahlt wird, mag man hoffen. Mehr nicht.

Die Erfahrungen mit Kostenfallen im Internet besagen, dass seit Jahren kreativ Angst mit Inkassoschreiben erzeugt wird.

Besonders überzeugt von der gerichtlichen Durchsetzbarkeit ihrer Forderungen waren die Anbieter jedoch nicht. Wer nicht zahlen wollte, blieb nach viiieeelen Drohschreiben im allgemeinen unbehelligt.

Vor Gericht ist das Geschäftsmodell sauber abgeblitzt. Da gab es wohl auch besondere Gründe, dass es überhaupt versucht wurde, ein Gericht einzuschalten.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

dvill trifft den Kern: niemand hat etwas zu verschenken. Was mich immer wieder  irritiert,
wieviele Menschen bei den Reizwörtern "Gewinn" bzw "kostenlos" jegliche Vorsicht vermissen  lassen, 
übrigens nicht nur im Internet sondern auch auf der Straße. Ein Beispiel dafür im Nachbarforum 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=126656#post126656

Die Sorglosigkeit, mit der persönliche Daten weitergegeben werden und sogar Unterschriften 
ungelesen auf  auf Fallenverträge gesetzt werden, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
Bei den "Kostenlosanbietern"  hier  ist die  Situation vergleichsweise noch harmlos, da der 
angebliche Vertragsabschluss  offensichtlich erschlichen wurde.

Die Lehre  daraus sollte aber für jeden offensichtlich sein. Spam ist niemals harmlos.


----------



## Franziska (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Newsletter kriege ich viele und hin und wieder nehme ich auch an einem Gewinnspiel teil.
Aber was man auf gar keinen Fall machen sollte, ist, 
auf Mails mit Priority 3 (das ist das rote Ausrufungszeichen)  vorschnell zu reagieren.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das so gut wie immer SPAM !!!!


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ... Was mich immer wieder  irritiert, wieviele Menschen bei den Reizwörtern "Gewinn" bzw "kostenlos" jegliche Vorsicht vermissen  lassen, übrigens nicht nur im Internet sondern auch auf der Straße. ....


Ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge immer noch das Gedränge um eine Auto, das in der Eingangshalle des Flughafens Tegel stand, dort durfte man seine persönlichen Daten freiwillig rein werfen. Das habe viele gemacht, weil sie hofften, das Auto zu gewinnen. Da war immer Gedränge.  :wall:


----------



## rofie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo.

Heute bekam ich meine 1. Mahnung und die kam nicht, wie die Rechnung per Post, sondern per Mail.
Und diesmal steht beim Datum sogar London und nicht wie bei der Rechnung Bad Hersfeld.
Es ist jetzt über eine Woche her, wo ich meinen Widerruf per Einschreiben/Rückschein nach Bad Hersfeld geschickt habe.
Bis heute habe ich den Rückschein nicht wieder zurück.
Ich bin gespannt mit welcher Begründung der Empfänger den Brief nicht angenommen hat.
Somit ist die Firma für mich nicht relevant  und ich warte die weiteren Mahnungen gelassen ab.

Gruß rofie


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge immer noch das Gedränge um eine Auto, das in der Eingangshalle des Flughafens Tegel stand, dort durfte man seine persönlichen Daten freiwillig rein werfen. Das habe viele gemacht, weil sie hofften, das Auto zu gewinnen.


Auch ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe einige Kärtchen ausgefüllt und eingeworfen - potentielle Gewinner waren aber Politiker, die sich immer und immer wieder selbst vollmundig als Verbraucherschützer loben.....:-D


----------



## tinespatz (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
auch ich bin auf diese Leute reingefallen. Ich habe nach der Rechnung von 86 € bereits einen Widerruf per email geschickt, welcher abgelehnt wurde. Heute kam nun die erste Mahnung. Mich würde interessieren, ob von euch schon jemand mehr als nur Mahnungen, also z. B. Post von einem Inkassounternehmen oder ähnliches dazu erhalten hat.


----------



## chrisma3108 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf - Mahnung*

Heute habe ich eine Mahnung für eine  Rechnung erhalten; ich bin total schockiert, denn ich habe keine Ahnung was die von mir wollen.. ich kann mich erinnern, daß ich irgendwann mal auf dieser Seite war.. mehr nicht.. und nun.. was macht man da ? ich habe sofort natürlich widersprochen, aber ich denke, die werden weiterdrohen; wie verhält man sich nun ?


----------



## pumuckel (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
auch ich erhielt heute die erste Mahnung,obwohl ich vor 4 Wochen gleich in Widerspruch ging,dies wurde nicht akzeptiert,wie ja bei Euch Allen auch.
Die Mail landet wieder im Spamfilter,ich hatte die Adresse schon im Spamfilter aber trotzdem,landete sie in meinem Postfach,Pumuckel


----------



## sascha (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Mich würde interessieren, ob von euch schon jemand mehr als nur Mahnungen, also z. B. Post von einem Inkassounternehmen oder ähnliches dazu erhalten hat.



Sicher noch nicht, weil die erst seit vier Wochen mit dieser Seite auf dem Markt sind. Die Inkassobriefe kommen in der Regel erst nach acht Wochen. 



> aber ich denke, die werden weiterdrohen;



Mit Sicherheit. In einem ähnlichen Fall liegt der Rekord übrigens bei 24(!) Mahn- und Inkassoschreiben im Laufe eines Jahres - ohne dass die "Geschäftsleute" tatsächlich mal vor Gericht gezogen wären. Das gehört zum System.



> was macht man da ?



Man kann sich von den Briefen einschüchtern lassen, so wie es schätzungsweise 10 bis 20 Prozent der Betroffenen von Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet auch machen. Sie zahlen. Das reicht auch aus, um den Drahtziehern dieser Seiten genügend Einkommen zu bescheren.

Die anderen 80 bis 90 Prozent der Betroffenen zahlen nicht und sitzen die Drohbriefe aus. Nach spätestens einem Jahr ist dann in der Regel Ruhe und es kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## pumuckel (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Gerade kam wieder eine Mail rein ,teste deine straßenverkehrssicherheit und gewinne,es ist zum Auswachsen,immer von der gleichen Truppe,wenn ich Sie auf Spam gesetzt habe,nehmen Sie eine andere Formulierung und schon landen Sie wieder in den Emailkästen,wie wollen wir denen das Handwerk legen ?Pumuckel:wall:


----------



## Franziska (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Geh mal in Deinen Mail-Account.
Bei den meisten Providern kann man "SPAM MELDEN".

Wenn man das jedesmal macht, bleibt der Spam irgendwann aus.
Die Spam-Filter sind nämlich "lernfähig".

Man sollte natürlich auch den Spam-Filter auf seinem Account aktivieren
Standardmäßig ist der "aus" oder auf einer niedrigen Stufe.


----------



## Artorius (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Meine Reaktion auf diese Mahnung und für mich ist das erledigt...

In einer eMail vom 08.10.2007 00:36:16 Westeuropäische Normalzeit schreibt 





> [noparse][email protected][/noparse]:
> MAHNUNG - WICHTIG!
> ------------------------------------
> Kunden-Nr.:   XXXX
> ...





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich weiss nicht, wen Sie meinen. Mein Name ist nicht XXXX. Ferner verbiete ich mir derartige Belästigungen.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



pumuckel schrieb:


> wie wollen wir denen das Handwerk legen ?


Warum diese Anstrengung?

Ich wünsche mir auch täglich eine Welt, in der es keine Taschendiebe gibt. Die bekomme ich aber nicht. Ich lebe in einer Welt, in der ich den Taschendieben nicht das Handwerk legen kann.

Ich trage mein Geld aber in der Öffentlichkeit nicht offen sicht- und greifbar in der Gegend herum. Ich lasse Taschendiebe nicht an meine Geldbörse, muss aber ihre permanente Präsenz und Lauerbereitschaft ertragen.

Soll heißen: Man muss den Gefahren des Internets richtig begegnen, wird sie aber nicht wegwünschen können.


----------



## Karl-Heinz (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe eben auch eine Mahnung bekommen per Mail.
Haben sogar meine Adresse angegeben, aber da wohne ich schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr.
Musste lauthals lachen.
Werde nicht darauf reagieren. Sollen doch weitermahnen. Es fängt an mir Spasss zu machen.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Karl-Heinz schrieb:


> Haben sogar meine Adresse angegeben, aber da wohne ich schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr.


Ist aber nicht uninteressant. Könnte  den Weg der Adresssammler/verwerter 
zurückverfolgen. Irgendwoher müssen die Knaben  die Adresse ja her haben.


----------



## Sonnie07 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht uninteressant. Könnte  den Weg der Adresssammler/verwerter
> zurückverfolgen. Irgendwoher müssen die Knaben  die Adresse ja her haben.



Die stecken doch wohl alle unter einer Decke. Bisher hab ich zwar die Verbindung von RC/CR-online-Vermarktungsges. und First Online Service AG (dein-führerschein.com) gefunden, nicht aber zu Online Content Ltd., die mir mit dem Kochrezepte-Server letzen Dezember zu schaffen machten. 

Noch jemand von euch dabei, der/die schon mal abgezockt wurde? Und von wem?

LG
Sonnie07


----------



## samspam (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hi,


hier sind ja offenbar genug leute die diesen müll um 84 euro "bestellt" haben;

ich hab natürlich auch diesen link in der spammail angegeklickt, obwohl ich wusste dass die rc online blabla mir eine rechnung zusenden wird, aber mich hat mal  die "geheime Liste der Grosshändler" interessiert :-D

und ich kann euch sagen, so einen müll an wertlosen zeugs hab ich schon lange nicht gesehen,  von fabrikeinkauf kann keine rede sein, die listen ganz einfach wahllos internetadressen von firmen, wovon sich einige erst im aufbau befinden (also nichtmal funktionieren) , die irgend etwas verkaufen, also von "geheime Spezial-Taktiken"  und "geheimen Tipps und Tricks" keine rede, im gegenteil und ein musterbrief in lustigem englisch gibt es auch noch :-p

die wollen glaub ich von mir dafür 168 euro, naja ich hab 2x den spam bekommen und natürlich angeklickt;

ich finds, ehrlich gesagt, sehr schade dass die mich herr [ edit] (der name ist wahrscheinlich genauso echt wie samspam) nicht klagen wird, sondern wieder nur ihre/seine langweiligen drohmails schickt, [ edit]


----------



## Nil77 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also ich werde gerade auch nochmal abgezockt. Und zwar von Condome.TV
Die Wollen auch geld von mir. Leider hat meine Frau die Daten von mir und die AGB´s von denen bestätigt. Da werde ich nicht ums zahlen rumkommen. :wall: Ich habs nicht gewusst. Und nach 2 Wochen kam die Rechnung online. Und Führerscheincheck hat es auch schon versucht. Die haben jetzt aber auf gegeben.:scherzkeks:
Ich warte ja schon auf die erste Mahnung von Fabrikeinkauf :scherzkeks:

Gruß


----------



## sascha (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Da werde ich nicht ums zahlen rumkommen.



Klar. Die Quote der zehn Prozent, die sich einschüchtern lassen und tatsächlich bezahlen, muss schließlich irgendwie erfüllt werden


----------



## Sonnie07 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nil77 schrieb:


> Also ich werde gerade auch nochmal abgezockt. Und zwar von Condome.TV
> Die Wollen auch geld von mir. Leider hat meine Frau die Daten von mir und die AGB´s von denen bestätigt. Da werde ich nicht ums zahlen rumkommen. :wall: Ich habs nicht gewusst. Und nach 2 Wochen kam die Rechnung online. Und Führerscheincheck hat es auch schon versucht. Die haben jetzt aber auf gegeben.:scherzkeks:
> Ich warte ja schon auf die erste Mahnung von Fabrikeinkauf :scherzkeks:
> 
> Gruß




Die Führerscheinsache ist ja ne inclusiv-firma von rc-online. Aber Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG, die Kondome.tv vertreiben.... hab ich auch noch keine Verbindung gefunden. 

Aber gut zu erfahren, wie und wo was abläuft, werde weiter recherchieren, und hätte gerne noch mehr infos von euch 

LG 

Sonnie07


----------



## Ruwen1982 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo ihr,
hab auch ne rechnung und mitterweile ne mahnung bekommen von denen hab allerdings auch immer fleißig per mail geantwortet udn mit anwalt gedroht.
scheint die nur noch mehr anzustacheln

die standard emails kennt ihr ja - kann man da nciht gerichtlich oder polizeilich gegen vorgehen? :wall:


----------



## Artorius (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Artorius schrieb:


> Meine Reaktion auf diese Mahnung und für mich ist das erledigt...
> 
> In einer eMail vom 08.10.2007 00:36:16 Westeuropäische Normalzeit schreibt





Ruwen1982 schrieb:


> hallo ihr,
> hab auch ne rechnung und mitterweile ne mahnung bekommen von denen hab allerdings auch immer fleißig per mail geantwortet udn mit anwalt gedroht.
> scheint die nur noch mehr anzustacheln
> 
> die standard emails kennt ihr ja - kann man da nciht gerichtlich oder polizeilich gegen vorgehen? :wall:




Hab denen ja obige Mail geschickt, kam selber Standardmist wie bei allen zurück. Keine Reaktion auf mein Anwaltsblabla. Ich werde da jetzt nix mehr machen. Mir zu blöde. Lass gut sein und vergiss den Rotz, die können dir eh nix


----------



## gewinni (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Genau so sehe ioch das auch, ich vergesse erst mal den Mist bis was neues kommt, denn 2 mal habe ich schon bezahlt . Nämlich bei TV Quiz und bei Führerscheintest. Echt kacke, aber ein drittes Mal passiert mir das nicht
gewinni


----------



## landeck (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Danke für deine Mitteilung,hab mich schon gefreut,dass alles vorbei ist,dem ist aber nicht so,gestern erhielt ich die erste Mahnung,hab mich beim Rechtsanwalt befragt,es käme zum Rechtsstreit der mich auch wieder in Unkosten führt,darum habe ich einen Vergleich gebeten,ist vielleicht besser obwohl ich noch keine Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe,eine gute Lehre für mich. Gruss


----------



## Immo (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



landeck schrieb:


> ,darum habe ich einen Vergleich gebeten,ist vielleicht besser obwohl ich noch keine Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe,


Das wird die Herren freuen zu lesen.  In die Falle gelockt, nichts in 
Anspruch genommen. Solche un/freiwilligen Kunden läßt das Herz (ob die eins haben?) 
der "Kostenlosanbieter"  höher schlagen...

PS: weia


----------



## Sonnie07 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ruwen1982 schrieb:


> hallo ihr,
> hab auch ne rechnung und mitterweile ne mahnung bekommen von denen hab allerdings auch immer fleißig per mail geantwortet udn mit anwalt gedroht.
> scheint die nur noch mehr anzustacheln
> 
> die standard emails kennt ihr ja - kann man da nciht gerichtlich oder polizeilich gegen vorgehen? :wall:



Polizeipräsidium Osthessen:

RKI Bad Hersfeld
K23
Kleine Industriestraße 1-3
36251 Bad Hersfeld


----------



## Antidialer (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Immo schrieb:


> Das wird die Herren freuen zu lesen.  In die Falle gelockt, nichts in
> Anspruch genommen. Solche un/freiwilligen Kunden läßt das Herz (ob die eins haben?)
> der "Kostenlosanbieter"  höher schlagen...
> 
> PS: weia




... und sorgt dafür, das sich das Geschäftsmodel weiter lohnt... 

Wer gezahlt hat, sollte also nicht Jammern, wenn er auf die nächste Seite reinfällt, sondern eher daran denken, das er sie selbst mit finanziert hat...

Warum eigentlich bei einer Mahnung schon zum Anwalt? Ich würde frühestens bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (der zu 99 % nie kommen wird) zu einem Anwalt raten. Und wie kompetent ist ein Anwalt, der bei einer solch eindeutigen Sache zu einem Vergleich rät?

PS: Zwischenbericht in meinem Fall: Seit meiner Mail hab ich nichts mehr von den Herrschaften gehört. Warte jetzt voller Freude auf die Mahnungen und hoffe, das die nicht schon aufgegeben haben.


----------



## blowfish (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Warte jetzt voller Freude auf die Mahnungen und hoffe, das die nicht schon aufgegeben haben.



Du meinst doch bestimmt den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid? Der aber bestimmt nicht kommen wird, denn die anderen Sachen waren ja alle schon bei dir da.


----------



## Antidialer (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



blowfish schrieb:


> Du meinst doch bestimmt den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid? Der aber bestimmt nicht kommen wird, denn die anderen Sachen waren ja alle schon bei dir da.



Bei mir kam bisher nur die Rechnung. Die Zahlungsfrist ist noch nicht abgelaufen, daher kamen bisher auch noch keine Mahnungen.


----------



## blowfish (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



landeck schrieb:


> hab mich beim Rechtsanwalt befragt,es käme zum Rechtsstreit der mich auch wieder in Unkosten führt



An deiner Stelle würde ich ruckzuck den Anwalt wechseln


----------



## Immo (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Ich würde frühestens bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (der zu 99 % nie kommen wird) zu einem Anwalt raten.


Nicht mal dann ist er unbedingt notwendig. Für das Kreuzchen braucht man keinen Anwalt  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

Der Hauptgrund , warum gerichtliche Mahnbescheide bei den "Kostenlosanbietern" 
so extrem selten sind, dürfte  ein schlichte Tatsache sein:  
Sie kosten im Gegensatz zu Mahnungen und Emaildrohungen Geld und zwar  mindesten 23€
die   in Vorkasse gezahlt werden müssen und die   auf jeden Fall verloren sind , 
wenn nicht tatsächlich geklagt wird, was schon  mal gar nicht erfolgt. Sowas schreckt 
natürlich  bei der ohnehin aussichtslosen rechtlichen   Position  ab.


----------



## Lena T (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heute bekommen...der Witz dabei ist, das einfach die Mahnung denen zurück geschickt habe, ohne ein Wort dazuzuschreiben. Gesund im Kopf können die doch nicht sein. Habe an euch eine Frage-hat jemmand schon mal per Post was bekommen, Briefe kosten ja Geld, Emails kann man ja schicken, bis einem schlecht wird..kostet nichs


----------



## Antidialer (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ein süsser Text, daran hat bestimmt ein Jura Praktikant eine ganze Woche lang gesessen, um sich den Unsinn aus den Fingern zu saugen.

Durch einen einfachen Klick auf einen Button ohne jede weitere Info oder Preisinfo soll also ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag abgeschlossen wurden sein. Ich weiß ja nicht, was für Kraut die rauchen, aber gesund ist es in jedem Fall nicht.


----------



## samspam (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

die betteln in dieser mahnung ja geradezu um diese 84 € :-p scheint nicht mehr so erfolgreich zu sein das abzocken, aber leider lassen sich doch noch einige einschüchtern von so einem schwachsinn, vor allem wenn man bedenkt wieviele unwahrheiten in dieser mahnung stehen


----------



## Franziska (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

"Exkulpation" und "mit dem Klick auf "Info jetzt abrufen" o.ä. ist ein Vertrag nachweislich zustande gekommen"

ist besonders geil !!!!!


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Dreist, was da in dem Brief steht:


> Sogar minderjährige Kunden sind gemäß § 110 BGB zur Zahlung
> verpflichtet - und können so rechtsgültige Verträge  abschließen.



mit gegenwärtigem Geld, etwa im Laden, oder wenn die Eltern genehmigen.

Wenn ich StA wäre würde ich die Aussage, so wie sie oben steht, schlicht als Betrugsversuch werten.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Schade, dass du kein Staatsanwalt bist, sonst wär da schon so einigen das Lachen vergangen...


----------



## Pjotr (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
habe heute eine verdächtige mail bekommen, die Anhänge habe ich nicht geöffnet. Absender ist die Internet Servive AG in 6343 Rotkreuz. Hier sind Muster und Hinweise für Einsprüche angegeben. (......) Wenn ich mich entsinne, lief unter o. g. Adresse mal eine Lebenserwartungsstudie.
Hat noch jemand so etwas bekommen?
P.:roll:

_URL wegen diverser Unklarheiten (kein Impressum usw.) gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Franziska (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Bloss nicht öffnen / anklicken !!!


> Impressum (über uns):
> Unsere Vereinigung besteht aus Rechtsanwälten und Internetusern, die sich zusammen geschlossen haben um den Internetbetrügern den Kampf anzusagen.
> 
> Da wir davon ausgehen müssen, dass uns die jeweiligen Drahtzieher am liebsten Körperlich Belangen möchten ziehen wir es jedoch vor im Hintergrund zu aggieren und uns nur gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizei offenbaren.
> ...


----------



## Franziska (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Kein Name, keine Adresse! Nichts!

Whois:
DOMAIN: [ edit] 
created-date: 2007-10-06


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Diese angebliche Hilfeseite ist mindestens so fragwürdig wie die Seiten der "Kostenlosanbieter" selber.
Eine Anmeldemaske, die in fatalerweise an die Anmeldemasken der genannten erinnert, nur nicht so bunt.

Über die Urheber/Betreiber  der Seite  ist auch über Whois absolut nichts zu erfahren, 
lediglich, dass der Registrator  in Belmopan/Belize (Mittelamerika) sitzt. Die Anmeldung ist 
 völlig anonym. Angemeldet wurde sie vor wenigen Tagen. Es ist allergrößte Vorsicht 
im Umgang mit dieser  Seite  angeraten und  es wird dringend empfohlen  auf keinen Fall
 persönliche Daten einzugeben, bzw nicht mal aufzurufen, da nicht auszuschließen ist,  dass 
die Daten der hier Betroffenen für unlautere Zwecke eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Franziska (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

perfiderweise setzt sich der Owner-Name und die Owner-Emailadresse aus sehr "vertrauenswürdigen" Begriffen zusammen.

Verwechslung ist beabsichtigt!


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Verwechslung ist beabsichtigt!


Das hat Tradition bei den Kostenlosanbietern


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Pjotr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute eine verdächtige mail bekommen


Die Zuordnung der neuen Webseite kann aus meiner Sicht eindeutig erfolgen. Wie können Mails unaufgefordert an gleiche Empfänger gesendet werden? Die Frage kann man leicht beantworten.

Letzte Unsicherheiten klären sich, wenn man den Hoster der Seite und weitere Seiten unter der gleichen IP abfragt. Wer dort persönlichen Daten eingibt, ist rettungslos verloren.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Absicht dieser Seite ist ziemlich eindeutig. Man beabsichtigt unter denen, die unsicher sind, nochmals abzufischen. Perfide ist ein viel zu milder Ausdruck dafür.


----------



## Antidialer (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Könnte mir jemand den Link zur Seite mal per PM zukommen lassen?


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

besser noch, ich stelle  sie jetzt hier rein, damit Google sie im richtigen Context findet  

gegen-trickbetrug.com 
  [noparse]www.gegen-trickbetrug.com[/noparse] 

Nochmals : *größte Vorsicht ist mit dieser Seite  geboten!  *

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=206206#post206206
Die Informationen  zu dieser Seite  lassen eindeutige und  direkte  Verbindungen zu
 den Aboseiten selbst erkennen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Informationen zu dieser Seite lassen eindeutige und direkte Verbindungen zu den Aboseiten selbst erkennen.


definitiv und nachweisbar:

Die Angaben im whois tauchen nicht zum ersten Mal auf (Whois Protection Service Belmopan MCMS = MC Multimedia. Für was wohl M und C stehen?) und die Adresse in Belize passt zur "95 Wilton Road" (ist eine "korellierende Adresse")

Telefonnummer und Fax sind falsch

+5** 0501 8458671698 = UK 08458671698
+5** 0501 8450204259 = UK 08450204259

das ist eine Nummer von Firmen, die mit der Adresse "95 Wilton Road" gegründet werden

siehe bereits
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=121975#post121975
dort dieselbe Nummernkombination. Der Firmengründer wsr.biz könnte das genauer erklären.

aus dem Antispam-Thread


> Ich bin ebenfalls von Medi-Tester "beglückt" worden.
> 
> "Direktor" des "Unternehmens" ist laut ICC Directors-Datenbank (Das ist eine Wirtschaftsdatenbank, in der Unternehmsinformationen abrufbar sind) C[***] R., dem nicht nur die "CR Medical Studies Ltd." (eingetragen am 05.06.2007) sondern auch die "RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.", die "CR Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd." und die "Rancho del Rey Limited" gehören.



*FINGER WEG!!!*

P.S.:


> wenn man nämlich alle vorhandenen verknüpften Informationen nimmt und die Schnittmenge bildet, weiß man wenigstens, wer den Schlüssel zu den Briefkästen hat. Aber wie kriegt man diese Leute zum Plaudern?


ermittelnde Staatsanwälte könnten ja mal bei wsr.biz nachfragen


----------



## samspam (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ermittelnde Staatsanwälte könnten ja mal bei wsr.biz nachfragen



offenbar ist das aber das grosse Problem, sie fragen nicht nach und diese 
RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd  usw. schafft es nach wie vor
 ängstlichen Usern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen


----------



## Franziska (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wenn man die Popups vom "privaten" Blog der I.K. verfolgt, stößt man in unendliche Tiefen vor!
Habe alles dokumentiert. 
Gibt es hier jemand, der damit was anfangen kann?


----------



## landeck (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, das etwas fällig wird? Nur weil du 2 mal auf einen Link geklickt hast, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das damit ein Vertrag im Sinne zweier übereinstimmender Willenserklärungen zustande kommt!


die behaupten dass ich den Link geöffnet habe,somit habe ich das Onlineforum benutzt,und somit ist kein Rücktritt mehr möglich.


----------



## Antidialer (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



landeck schrieb:


> die behaupten dass ich den Link geöffnet habe,somit habe ich das Onlineforum benutzt,und somit ist kein Rücktritt mehr möglich.



Wenn die behaupten, der Himmel ist Grün und die Erde ist eine Scheibe, glaubst du denen dann auch so unwidersprochen?

Hast du den Link im vollen Bewusstsein, das du damit eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung auslöst, geklickt? Bist du vor dem Klicken des Links über die Kostenpflichtigkeit und dein Widerrufsrecht informiert wurden?

Wenn du den selben Link wie ich geklickt hast, dann war da nichts von alledem. Nur weil die dir weißmachen wollen, das du einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast, stimmt das noch lange nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> offenbar ist das aber das grosse Problem, sie fragen nicht nach


von alleine nicht - und selbst wenn, brauchen sie offenbar viel Unterstützung, um manche Dinge zu verstehen... Können sie aber haben hier. Wenn sie wollen. Wie immer


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

nochmal  zum  Thema gegen-trickbetrug.com

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/10/09/vorsicht-vor-gegen-trickbetrugcom/#more-733


> Vorsicht vor gegen-trickbetrug.com


----------



## Nil77 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute,
das habe ich gerade bekommen:


----------



## Franziska (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wie dreist ist das denn?
Sooooo viele "Helfer" ????

Was fällt denen eigentlich noch alles ein?


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nil77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das habe ich gerade bekommen:


Das stinkt.

Irgendwie. Schräg und unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Karl-Heinz (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die müssen sich immer was neues ausdenken, damit auch die wankelmütigsten drauf reinfallen.

Nochmals::: Alles ignorieren und nicht zahlen!!!


----------



## samspam (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

"kündigen sie den zustande gekommenen Vertrag" :-p


----------



## samspam (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nil77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das habe ich gerade bekommen:




hmm, sieht ja sehr stümperhaft aus und is voll von rechtschreibfehlern, hast du dir das selber geschrieben?


----------



## Franziska (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Falls mal jemand interessiert, wie das mit den Adressen geht . . .
[noparse]http://www.marketing-boerse.de/Marktplatz/katalog[/noparse]


----------



## Franziska (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die freundlichen  "Helfer" sind einfach weg.


> The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server.


----------



## samspam (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Falls mal jemand interessiert, wie das mit den Adressen geht . . .
> [noparse]http://www.marketing-boerse.de/Marktplatz/katalog[/noparse]



man kann glaub ich nicht oft genug schreiben, dass man sich für gewinnspiele und ähnlich wichtige dinge im internet eine eigene email-addi nimmt und mit seinem richtigen namen und adresse sehr sorgfälltig und sparsam umgeht;


----------



## Reinhard (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Die freundlichen "Helfer" sind einfach weg.


Noch nicht ganz..

Hab mal "Tracert" gestartet:
_Routenverfolgung zu http://www.gegen-trickbetrug.com [80.249.114.206]  über maxi
mal 30 Abschnitte:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1]
  2     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  3    41 ms    42 ms    41 ms  217.0.70.70
  4    57 ms    56 ms    56 ms  217.5.74.154
  5    71 ms    69 ms    69 ms  62.156.139.66
  6   251 ms   207 ms   202 ms  ge2-1-10G.ar4.AMS2.gblx.net [67.17.79.98]
  7    63 ms    63 ms    62 ms  core1.ams1.ip69.de [64.210.31.202]
  8    63 ms    63 ms    63 ms  edge1.ams1.ip69.de [80.249.117.134]
  9    63 ms    63 ms    62 ms  likeit.private-info.net [80.249.114.206]_

Über Whois-Abfrage und googeln kommt man dann zu:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=14800

Zitat dort: "Physisch steht der Rechner in Nürnberg".

Meiner ebenfalls. Könnte das mit der traceroute hinkommen?


----------



## Opinio (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi an alle Betroffenen und "Leidensgenossen",

hab das gleiche Problem mit diesen Typen und habe alles was von Fabrikeinkauf und ähnlichem kommt in meinen Spamfilter gesetzt. Nachdem ich jetzt gestern die erste Mahnung von denen im Spamordner hatte, habe ich mich entschlossen einfach die Mail-Add zu löschen, somit sollte alles was die jetzt schreiben als unzustellbar zurück gehen. Weiß jemand wie viele Mahnungen die verschicken bevor die das "Inkasso" einleiten? So müssten die ja gezwungen sein per Brief zu versenden, oder liege ich da falsch? Muss also mal abwarten ob ich nun endlich einmal etwas "handfestes" von denen bekomme, worauf ich dann vielleicht mal reagieren kann


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Opinio schrieb:


> Muss also mal abwarten ob ich nun endlich einmal etwas "handfestes" von denen bekomme, worauf ich dann vielleicht mal reagieren kann


Das fragst aber nicht wirklich ernsthaft nach mittlerweile fast 400 Postings zu dem Thema? Ist das zuviel verlangt das mal zu lesen? Es steht alles aber auch alles schon mehrfach durchgekaut drin.


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Reinhard schrieb:


> "Physisch steht der Rechner in Nürnberg".


Ich halte die Vermutung jedenfalls für den heutigen Fall für falsch.


----------



## Opinio (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Das fragst aber nicht wirklich ernsthaft nach mittlerweile fast 400 Postings zu dem Thema? Ist das zuviel verlangt das mal zu lesen? Es steht alles aber auch alles schon mehrfach durchgekaut drin.



Hallo jupp11, ich glaub das nicht wirklich, aber man kann ja immer mal etwas neues erleben. Hab natürlich alles von Anfang an durchgelesen, aber nirgens wurde erwähnt, daß einer seine Email-Add einfach gelöscht hatte (Asche auf mein Haupt, wenn ich das übersehen haben sollte oder mir das entfallen ist).  Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem angeblichem Telefonverkauf, nach meinem Einschreiben an das Inkassobüro habe ich nie wieder etwas von denen gehört.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Opinio schrieb:


> Hallo jupp11, ich glaub das nicht wirklich, aber man kann ja immer mal etwas neues erleben. .


Auf dem Sektor nur sehr selten. Die Methoden der "Kostenlosanbieter" ähneln 
sich seit zwei Jahren wie ein Ei dem anderen. Kannst jeden Thread hier im Forum 
Allgemeines nehmen. Die einzige "Innovation" war die Einführung  der "automatischen" Anmeldung.


----------



## samspam (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Opinio schrieb:


> Muss also mal abwarten ob ich nun endlich einmal etwas "handfestes" von denen bekomme, worauf ich dann vielleicht mal reagieren kann



ich nehm an du reagierst dann mit "hilfe, was soll ich machen" oder du rennst zu einem anwalt und bringst dem dein geld;
wo bitte liegt das problem endlich mal zu lesen, egal was man im internet macht, jeder klickt sich dümmlich durch das internet und wundert sich dass herr Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd dafür 86 euro will (die du ihm natürlich nicht überweist, auch wenn er sagt er hätte sie so gerne!)


----------



## Antidialer (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich halte die Vermutung jedenfalls für den heutigen Fall für falsch.



Laut IP Verfolgung steht der Server in London...


----------



## Opinio (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> ich nehm an du reagierst dann mit "hilfe, was soll ich machen" oder du rennst zu einem anwalt und bringst dem dein geld;
> wo bitte liegt das problem endlich mal zu lesen, egal was man im internet macht, jeder klickt sich dümmlich durch das internet und wundert sich dass herr Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd dafür 86 euro will (die du ihm natürlich nicht überweist, auch wenn er sagt er hätte sie so gerne!)



Entschuldige bitte, aber ich glaube das kann ich dann schon alleine durchziehen und muss dafür sicher nicht meine Rechtsschutzversicherung beanspruchen. Mir ging es nur darum, daß bis jetzt jeder nur per Mail kontaktiert wurde und niemand auch nur davon geschrieben hatte, daß er einen Brief von denen in seinen Händen gehalten hat. Vielleicht ist das löschen der Email-Add auch eine Möglichkeit endlich nicht mehr an die denken zu müssen und sich einen Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen was wohl auf einen zukommen mag - das setzt natürlich voraus, daß diese auch für einen selbst entbährlich (vielleicht auch nur notwendigerweise zeitlich begrenzt) ist. Das war sicher nicht so gemeint, daß ich selbst blauäugig durchs Internet klicke und mir meiner Rechte nicht bewusst bin - natürlich habe ich alle Beiträge gelesen und weiß, daß die mir im Grunde gar nichts können. Sorry, wenn sich das vielleicht anders angehört hat.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Opinio schrieb:


> und niemand auch nur davon geschrieben hatte, daß er einen Brief von denen in seinen Händen gehalten hat.


In diesem Thread vielleicht, aber nicht generell. Ändert aber überhaupt nichts an der
 rechtlichen Situation, ob  der Belästigungsverkehr per Mail oder per Briefträger kommt

Hier mal das tpische Szenario von Sascha  etwas satirisch dargestellt  (gilt für alle "Kostenlosanbieter") 


sascha schrieb:


> > Ist es denn nun bei einem von uns Betroffenen mal weitergegangen als mit Mahnungen???
> 
> 
> Ja. Insgesamt 45.260 Betroffene wurden verklagt. Jeder Zweite davon sitzt inzwischen eine mehrjährige Haftstrafe ab. Die anderen mussten Insolvenz anmelden, nachdem die Betreiber der Internetseite und ihr 20-köpfiges Inkasso-Team sämtliche Bankkonten pfändeten.
> ...


----------



## CFruth (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

*Hallo habe heute nachdem ich mich per Mailzur Wehr gesetzt hate folgende Antwort der [ edit]  von fabrik einkauf.com erhalten, was haltet ihr davon, was soll ich tun?*


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



CFruth schrieb:


> * was soll ich tun?*


den Thread lesen, es steht alles schon mehrfach drin


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> den Thread lesen, es steht alles schon mehrfach drin



Auch die Mahnung wurde bereits hier im Forum veröffentlicht.


----------



## Sonnie07 (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> den Thread lesen, es steht alles schon mehrfach drin



Ja exakt die Mahn-Mail, die wir alle bekommen haben... Inhalt: übliches Bla Bla Bla.

Aber mal was anderes: Bin ja echt baff, was hier heute so ablief. 

Helfende Hände für Betroffene... tzzz. Mich macht das wütend :wall:
Irgendwann ists soweit, daß keiner mehr ein Mail-Postfach haben will, weil immer wieder dieser Müll auftaucht. Fragt sich nur, warum sie die Seite erst aus dem Boden stampfen, um sie in selbiges Loch gleich wieder herabsenken. Also ich werd mich hier erstmal einwenig zurückhalten mit meinen Infos die ich so habe. Kommt mir eben komisch vor, daß hier eine Seite aufgedeckt wurde, und plötzlich wieder verschwunden ist. 

.... Haben wir dieses Forum nicht alle ergooglet? Hätte ich ne Abzockseite, würde ich auch gern wissen, was da passiert, ob jemand die Hand erhebt. :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Kommt mir eben komisch vor, daß hier eine Seite aufgedeckt wurde, und plötzlich wieder verschwunden ist.


Natürlich liest "the dark side" ständig mit. Es ist aber eine  Güterabwägung, ob es besser ist, eine  erkannte "Problemseite" zu veröffentlichen oder Stillschweigen darüber zu bewahren.  Das würde aber das Risiko erhöhen, dass weitere User u.U reinfallen. Daher haben Sascha  und  ich  entschieden die  URL zu veröffentlichen. Wenn sie weg ist, kann sie auch kein Unheil anrichten.  Wir werden trotzdem ständig prüfen, ob sie nicht "reaktiviert" wird


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Hätte ich ne Abzockseite, würde ich auch gern wissen, was da passiert, ob jemand die Hand erhebt.



Das Spiel kennen wir seit sechs Jahren. Erst waren es die Dialerbetreiber, dann die Anbieter von Handy-Payment, jetzt sind es eben die Betreiber von Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet (teilweise sind sie es ja sogar in Personalunion): Die wollen abzocken, wir wollen genau das verhindern. Wir gucken, was die machen, die gucken, was wir aufdecken.

Ab und zu schlagen dann man Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft zu und räuchern eins der Nester aus. Dann verschwinden ein paar Täter eben mal von der Bildfläche. Dann erwacht ab und zu auch mal die Politik aus ihrem Tiefschlaf, was ebenfalls ganz schön ist. Und dann beginnt das Spiel von Neuem. So what...


----------



## Sonnie07 (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na toll, wußt ich jetzt auch nicht so genau. Alles weitere ab jetzt per PN. :unzufrieden:

Ungutes Gefühl, Maulwurf unterwegs.


----------



## dvill (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Gratisangebote im Internet: Verbraucherschützer warnen vor Online-Betrügereien


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Niemand braucht sich Vorwürfe zu machen, das Zusatzerwerbstor verschlossen zu 
haben.  Der Abzockkanal ist wieder "auf Sendung"


----------



## Gypsy71 (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab heute auch die Email von "Internet Service AG" bekommen.

Der Text liest sich ja super schön.... könnte man echt meinen, dass man da Hilfe bekommt. Was bezwecken die mit diesen Mails?


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Gypsy71 schrieb:


> Hab heute auch die Email von "Internet Service AG" bekommen.
> 
> Der Text liest sich ja super schön.... könnte man echt meinen, dass man da Hilfe bekommt. Was bezwecken die mit diesen Mails?



Kannst du mir diese Mail mal an webmaster(AT)dialerschutz.de weiterleiten? Wäre wichtig. Danke!


----------



## Gypsy71 (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> Kannst du mir diese Mail mal an  weiterleiten? Wäre wichtig. Danke!



Ich versuchs mal. Sag mir dann Bescheid ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## katzenjens (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Um nochmal auf w*w.gegen-trickbetrug.com zurückzukommen.
Die Seite ist momentan online. Wie oben bereits geschrieben, steht der Server in Nürnberg bei einem seriösen Rechenzentrum. Ist aber weitervermietet an SX-Websolutions . Kann sein, dass der Webhoster nix von seinen Untermietern weiss, kann aber auch nicht...
Vielleicht finden andere ja mehr Verknüpfungen.

Kein anständiges Impressum und die recht anonyme Registrierung der Adresse sind zwar recht verdächtig, aber zuwenig Fleisch am Knochen umHoster und RZ-Betreiber zu informieren, oder?

Wer auf der Webseite jedenfalls seine Daten eingibt, handelt grob fahrlässig.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Sirius (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Wie oben bereits geschrieben, steht der Server in Nürnberg bei einem seriösen Rechenzentrum. Ist aber weitervermietet an SX-Websolutions . Kann sein, dass der Webhoster nix von seinen Untermietern weiss, kann aber auch nicht...


SX-Webpollution ... 
Guck mal, was da unten auf dem Briefkasten steht: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=74856#post74856

Gestern Abend (21:00) waren sie noch auf der IP *80.249.114.206*, heute Morgen sind sie auf *213.239.212.112*

Die IP 80.249.114.206 war keine gute Adresse: http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit

Auf 80.249.114.* sind lauter so komische Sachen drauf:

dvd-gewinnen.net
ich-scheiss-drauf.com
leichtes-geld.net
medi-tester.com
scheiss-exfreund.com
sexy-exfreundin.com
wangongshan.com
usw...


----------



## katzenjens (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Uiuiui...
Deswegen ist die TTL im DNS bei denen wohl so kurz gehalten *hüstel*  .
Ich habe in anderer Sache gerade Verbindungen gefunden, werde mal kurz rausfahren, um sie zu checken. Ein Sumpf scheint im Rhein-Main-Gebiet zuhause zu sein.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hier ist so eine verwirrende Mail bei Antispam. Völlig abstrus, was immer dort im Busch ist.


----------



## Gypsy71 (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist so eine verwirrende Mail bei Antispam. Völlig abstrus, was immer dort im Busch ist.



Das ist ja genau der Mist, den ich heute auch bekommen habe!!!


----------



## dvill (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das hört sich alles so krank an.

Wer keinen Vertrag geschlossen hat, muss sowieso nicht zahlen. Wenn Manipulationen nachweisbar sind, schon lange nicht. Warum also Briefe schreiben usw.? Quatsch.

Die krampfhafte Anonymität ist peinlich. Mit der genannten Mailadresse findet jeder den Eigentümer der Domain. Was ist da also anonym?

Man kennt den Hoster und die anderen Seiten auf der IP. Dort liefert man keine persönlichen Daten an.


----------



## Sonnie07 (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sirius schrieb:


> SX-Webpollution ...
> Guck mal, was da unten auf dem Briefkasten steht: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=74856#post74856
> 
> Gestern Abend (21:00) waren sie noch auf der IP *80.249.114.206*, heute Morgen sind sie auf *213.239.212.112*
> ...




Geht man auf die Url oben, findet man eine Mailaddy: service @ sheepflirt.de
die auch in Zusammenhang mit Medi-Tester steht.

Siehe hier : [...]

LG
Sonnie07

_[Verlinkung auf eine Seite ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Zur http-Weiterleitung auf der in vorstehender Mail genannten Domain hier ein Protokoll.


----------



## Gypsy71 (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Zur http-Weiterleitung auf der in vorstehender Mail genannten Domain hier ein Protokoll.



Mit den ganzen URLs und IPs kapier ich jetzt langsam gar nichts mehr. Ist mir echt zu hoch, da ich davon einfach zu wenig  verstehe.


----------



## samspam (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Gypsy71 schrieb:


> Mit den ganzen URLs und IPs kapier ich jetzt langsam gar nichts mehr. Ist mir echt zu hoch, da ich davon einfach zu wenig  verstehe.





was ja auch egal ist, fakt ist, jemand möchte unbedingt 84 euro für wertlose internetadressen (supergeheim :-p) und bekommt sie nicht mehr so leicht wie noch vor einem jahr und man kann nur hoffen dass er bald überhaupt nichts mehr bekommt, wenn sich endlich mal alle betroffene über seine bettelmahnungen nur noch amüsieren und ihn sonst weiter nicht mehr beachten


----------



## Franziska (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

I.K. treibt ihr Unwesen auch in der Schweiz.
Auch dort gibt es natürlich die obligatorische Hilfe mit den direkten Links zum "Urheber".
[noparse]http://www.online-betrug.ch/[/noparse]


----------



## Lena T (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Adressen sind ja wirklich nicht ohne. Ich habe mich ja eingelogt,ohne zu wissen, das die schon dafür Geld haben wolllen, und sobald ich gesehen habe, das bei den Adressen, wo man angeblich einkaufen kann muss mann sich kostenpflichtig anmelden. Darauf hin habe ich sofort die Seite verlassen, und bekamm Rechnungen und so weiter. Aber das stehtn nicht im angeblichem Vertrag.


----------



## renol2007 (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo habe heute eine Email von der genanten Internet Seite bekommen das ich mich angeblich dort Angemeldet hätte ob wohl ich nur auf die Seite gegangen bin und nichts gemacht hatte! Kann es sein das die Email [email protected] nicht mehr existiert??? Den ich wollte eine Email dort ihn schreiben das sie es unterlassen sollen mir Werbung zu schicken und mir einfach Benutzerdaten zu geben. Aber in meinem Post eingang bei GMX kam das es diese Email adresse nicht gibt! Ich habe nichts zu befürchten oder? Den ich bin ja nicht den Vertrag ein gegangen! Könnte ich wenn ich eine Mahnung erhalte bei der Polizei eine Strafanzeige stellen? Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Ich habe nichts zu befürchten oder?



nein.


----------



## Franziska (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Es ist schon wieder eine neue "Beschwerde-Adresse" aufgetaucht.
[email protected]

--- führt nach Dubai

Die Seite besteht nur aus einem Logo.


----------



## Opinio (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Die Seite besteht nur aus einem Logo.



... leider nicht nur aus einem Logo, wenn man auf das Logo klickt kommt man auf die eigentliche Seite, nur findet man dort nicht viel aufschlussreiches und wer dort das Kontaktformular ausfüllt ist wohl selber schuld.


----------



## dieter_w (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Opinio schrieb:


> ... wenn man auf das Logo klickt kommt man auf die eigentliche Seite, nur findet man dort nicht viel aufschlussreiches ...



Naja, das Impressum ist aber doch recht interessant zu lesen: 
Die Adresse ist in Dubai. Und die Telefon- und Faxnummer sind beliebte Liechtensteiner Rufnummern ...

Das ist doch schon recht aufschlussreich, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Und die Telefon- und Faxnummer sind beliebte Liechtensteiner Rufnummern


TelCo AG +423 663'900‘000 - 663'999‘999
http://www.telcoag.com/active/ge/home/main_navig/unternehmen/impressum.html
Fragen kostet so viel, wie es bringt

http://www.telco.ag/active/ge/home/main_navig/unternehmen/node_1143921739.html


> [Verhaltenskodex]
> Die Inhalte der Angebote dürfen insbesondere nicht geeignet sein,
> 
> [...]
> ...


----------



## Franziska (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

# Wahrheitsgetreue Werbung
Werbemaßnahmen dürfen nicht so gestaltet werden, dass der Kunde bezüglich der Identität des Dienste Anbieters, des Inhalts, der Art oder der Kosten der Angebote irregeführt wird. Insbesondere dürfen Informationsangebote nicht so gestaltet werden, dass dem Kunden ein Eindruck vermittelt wird, der mit dem Inhalt des Angebots nicht übereinstimmt. Für die Werbung gelten dieselben Beschränkungen wie für den Inhalt der Dienste.


----------



## dieter_w (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@ Aka-Aka: Per Telefon sind die ja eigentlich auch nicht auffällig geworden.


----------



## Don Pablo (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nil77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das habe ich gerade bekommen:


Seltsam was da alles drinsteht:


> in der letzten Woche mussten wir leider feststellen, dass Teile unserer Kundendatenbank unerlaubter weise kopiert wurden (Strafrechtlicher Tatbestand) und für das Projekt w*w.fabrik-einkauf.com / *w*w.guteinkaufen.com* verwendet wurde.


Die Domain guteinkaufen befindet sich wohl erst im Aufbau. Dort gibt es noch keine Links und es sind keine weiteren Inhalte hinterlegt.
Das whois gibt nicht viel her. Evtl. soll die Seite ja mal als Umleitung dienen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Don Pablo schrieb:


> Seltsam was da alles drinsteht:
> 
> Die Domain guteinkaufen befindet sich wohl erst im Aufbau. Dort gibt es noch keine Links und es sind keine weiteren Inhalte hinterlegt.
> Das whois gibt nicht viel her. Evtl. soll die Seite ja mal als Umleitung dienen.




Tja, was so ein Wortverdreher nicht anrichten kann:-D. Da weiß man wenigstens schon mal bescheid, welches die nächste Seite ist, die sie aus dem Boden stampfen. Ich werde da die nächsten Tage öfters mal reinschauen, ob sich was verändert.

Ich hab sone Mail noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Don Pablo schrieb:


> Seltsam was da alles drinsteht:
> 
> Die Domain guteinkaufen befindet sich wohl erst im Aufbau.


Die Domain hat mit fabrik-einkauf für mich keine übereinstimmenden Merkmale. Ich sehe das so, dass derzeit zufällige und bewusste Falschmeldungen gestreut werden, zu welchem Zweck auch immer.

Ich verstehe die verwirrenden Mails und Webseiten so, dass zur Zeit brancheninterne Familienstreitigkeiten ausgefochten werden.

Die Branchengeschäfte basieren auf dem Prinzip, rechtlich Unerfahrene in Kostenfallen zu locken und mit Drohschreiben den Eindruck zu erwecken, nur gegen Zahlung des geforderten Betrages Schutz vor dem Übel weiterer unheimlicher Androhungen noch schlimmeren Unheils erlangen zu können.

Der Markt ist wohl nicht mehr so groß, dass durch die eintreffenden Schutzgeld-Einnahmen alle Ferraris vollgetankt werden können. Immerhin ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Franziska (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hier gibt es eine bisher neutrale Seite von Helfern.
Sollte man beobachten!

[...]

_[Verlinkung auf eine Seite ohne Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Übereinstimmende Merkmale gibt es auf jedenfall. Denn die Seite kauf-gut-ein.com existiert und leitet nach fabrikeinkauf um. In der Mail meinten sie mit Sicherheit kauf-gut-ein.com und haben es versehentlich verdreht.


----------



## samspam (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



renol2007 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Email [email protected] nicht mehr existiert??? Den ich wollte eine Email dort ihn schreiben das sie es unterlassen sollen mir Werbung zu schicken und mir einfach Benutzerdaten zu geben. Aber in meinem Post eingang bei GMX kam das es diese Email adresse nicht gibt!




das ist auch durchaus gewollt von unseren freunden, oder meinst sie möchten mit lästigen widerrufen gelangweilt werden :-p

erreichbar sind sie aber unter [email protected], dann bekommst du wenigstens diesen

"Ihren Widerruf können wir leider nicht akzeptieren." -quatsch

ich bettel dort schon seit monaten, dass sie mich endlich verklagen mögen, da ich mir natürlich all ihre "produkte", die sie per spam anbieten auch ansehe, aber rc online will mir einfach nicht den gefallen tun :cry:


----------



## Nil77 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute,
mit ist gerade was aufgefallen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob das was heißt, aber auf der Seite von Condome.tv (die mich auch abzocken) gibt es einen Link zu einer Partnerfirma. Sie nennt sich w*w.effili.com Die Seite und ihr Inhalt sieht sehr interessant aus. Vorallem folgende Werbung: *23.05.2007: Führerscheincheck bewerben und abkassieren
Jetzt schnell für das Partnerprogramm der.fuehrerscheincheck.com bewerben und richtig abkassieren. mehr*..


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das sind die, die von ihren Helfershelfern gelobt werden, weil sie die Beute teilen.
h**p://www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic13020.html


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Die Bank hat diesen Herrschaften bereits das Konto wieder gekündigt.


Zitat von Augsblog.

Die Bankkonten sind die Schwachstellen der Kostenfallen.


----------



## Nil77 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Freunde,
habe das gerade im Netz gefunden. Aber ich denke fast das kennt Ihr schon.

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/Kostenfalle_Internet/216632
ZDFmediathek


----------



## renol2007 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi habe Heute folgende Email erhalten:

------------------------------------


> Kunden-Nr.:   F49038
> Rechnung Nr.:   F16 - 18766
> Hotline:    +49 / (0)180 / 53 555 254 * / [email protected]
> ------------------------------------
> ...



Könnte ich jetzt eine Mail zu den Senden in der ich schreibe das ich Rechtliche schritte gegen Sie einleite wen sie nicht aufhören mir das zu unterstellen und Werbung zu senden?
Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.

_Diverse Daten entfernt und URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Zitat von Augsblog.
> 
> Die Bankkonten sind die Schwachstellen der Kostenfallen.




Jupp, stimmt, das Konto dürfte weg sein, die Bankverbindung im oberen Post ist eine andere. War vorher eine Sparkasse in Hessen, soweit hatte ich auch schon recherchiert. :-D


Cronbank: 63303 Dreieich


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hier ist ein Lehrstück zu Bankverbindungen geringer Halbwertszeit.


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> ich bettel dort schon seit monaten, dass sie mich endlich verklagen mögen, da ich mir natürlich all ihre "produkte", die sie per spam anbieten auch ansehe, aber rc online will mir einfach nicht den gefallen tun :cry:





Die Einstellung ist gut.


----------



## dieter_w (11 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab' mich mal geopfert und der Cronbank eine Einladung zur Lesestunde in diesen Thread gemailt 

Vielleicht können Betroffene dies ebenso tun? Je mehr Einladungen, um so eindrucksvoller ...
(h**p://www.cronbank.de --> ganz oben, dritter Button von links: KONTAKT)

Hmmh, genial: Kontoeröffnung ist online möglich. Das könnte man theoretisch sogar von der Wilton Road aus tun. Oder aus Dubai.


----------



## Sonnie07 (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sicher, nur bei Kontoeröffnung die online erfolgt, gibts auch Papierkram. Man muss eine angemeldete Adresse haben, per Post kriegt man die Anmeldedaten und Formulare, und normal muss man all seine Anmeldedaten erst per Postamt bestätigen. = Gang zum Postamt, Ausweis vorlegen, Postbeamter vergleicht, setzt Stempel und erst dann kann per Brief alles bestätigt werden und das Konto freigegeben werden. Möcht mal wissen, wie die das machen. Ines K. meldet  in Dubai, London und wer weiß wo noch.... achja Bad Hersfeld eine Adresse an? Wie soll man hier und da zwei-dreimal wohnen, ohne daß die Einwohner-Meldeämter davon Wind bekommen?


----------



## Franziska (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe das Formular mal so zum Spass ausgefüllt.
Geschäftskunde, Geschäftskonto.
Spätestens bei der Wahl der "Rechtsform" ist Schlusss.

Ltd. (UK) ist da nicht vorgesehen!


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> S... Ines K. meldet  in Dubai, London und wer weiß wo noch.... achja Bad Hersfeld eine Adresse an? Wie soll man hier und da zwei-dreimal wohnen, ohne daß die Einwohner-Meldeämter davon Wind bekommen?


Wo ist das Problem? Was hat eine Kontoeröffnung mit dem Einwohnermeldeamt zu tun?
Wer solche Art Geschäfte betreibt, dem dürfte das Beschaffen von Adressen von Strohmännern wohl die leichteste Übung sein. Dass die trotz aller Verwerflichkeit erfinderisch und kreativ sind, das kann man denen wohl nicht absprechen.

Und auf ihre Ltd. werden die das Konto schon gar nicht laufen lassen!

Und wieso unbedingt ein Geschäftskonto? Da bekommt man schlimmstenfalls auch noch Ärger mit dem Finanzamt.
Du kannst Deine 86,- Euro doch genauso gut auf ein Privatkonto überweisen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> JCronbank: 63303 Dreieich


Frage an Radio Eriwan: Warum wohl werden die Bankverbindungen (Cronbank Dreieich, Volksbank Dreieich) wohl meistens im Großraum Frankfurt unterhalten?
Antwort von Radio Eriwan: Weil ist praktisch zu habben alles in Nähe: Wohnsitz, Autobahn, Airport :lol:


----------



## Franziska (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Privatkonto: CF Abrechnung ?

Ob sowas geht? Da habe ich doch meine Zweifel.


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Privatkonto: CF Abrechnung ?
> 
> Ob sowas geht? Da habe ich doch meine Zweifel.


Ach, Franziska. Du bist zu erhrlich für diese Welt!
Ganz koscher ist's nicht, aber funktioniert zumindest für einige Zeit auf bewährte Weise.

Lies bitte hier: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=116561#post116561
(im weiteren Verlauf jenes Threads bei Antispam.de geht's auch um Banken im Raum Dreieich, Dietzenbach, Rödermark...)

lg Dieter


----------



## Franziska (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Damit wollte ich sagen, daß das "normalerweise" nicht geht.
Wer hat hier wen ausgetrickst, CF die Bank oder die Bank sich selber?


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich sagen, daß das "normalerweise" nicht geht.
> Wer hat hier wen ausgetrickst, CF die Bank oder die Bank sich selber?


Was ist an deren Geschäftsmodell "normal"? Und wer oder was ist "CF" überhaupt?
*C*hairman Of The *F*abrikVerkauf?
*C*onto of *F*abrikverkauf?


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Informationen über eine deutsche Zweigniederlassung sind irgendwie uneinheitlich. Man blickt nicht durch.


----------



## Franziska (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Telefonnummer von Hersfeld bei Bedarf per PN.


----------



## Sonnie07 (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Informationen über eine deutsche Zweigniederlassung sind irgendwie uneinheitlich. Man blickt nicht durch.




Was ist da uneinheitlich? steht doch überall: Lappenlied 87 a, Bad Hersfeld.


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Telefonnummer von Hersfeld bei Bedarf per PN.


Ansonsten hier: h**p://www.gomopa.net/Finanzforum/Wer-kennt-was-meint-Ihr-dazu/Internetabzocke-2.html

Aber, was bringt ein Anruf dort?


----------



## Franziska (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Falsch!
Meine Nummer funktioniert.


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Familienbande(n) unterliegen permanenten Änderungen. Man erkennt aber auch klare Konkurrenzverhältnisse in einem kleiner werdenden Markt. Kein Wunder, wenn man sich später mal streiten muss.

Kein Wunder auch, dass die Verbraucherzentrale die Abmahnung (Seite 2/3) nicht zustellen konnte. Ob die es mal bei der Zweigniederlassung probiert haben?


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Meine Nummer funktioniert.


Prima! Und weiter???


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mal so in die Runde gefragt:

Der Anbieter mit den tollen Fabrik-Einkaufsmöglichkeiten versendet fleißig Rechnungen mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer. Das Angebot ist auch für Firmenkunden interessant, die Vorsteuer-abzugsberechtigt sind. Dafür muss aber die Rechnung hinreichend qualifiziert und prüfbar sein.

Im innereuropäischen Verkehr wurde dafür die  Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer erfunden, deren Richtigkeit auch zu prüfen ist.

Auf den bisher bekannt gewordenen Rechnungen habe ich die Identifikationsnummer jedenfalls noch nicht gelesen. Oder müssen Firmen die Nummer erst beim Finanzamt in Hersfeld anfragen, ob sie Vorsteuer abziehen dürfen?


----------



## Mr. Moe (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Eigentlich hast du recht, die USt-IdNr. muss angegeben werden. In der Praxis fehlt diese aber oft. Die einzige Chance sich die Vorsteuer zu holen ist es, bei der Rechnungsschreibenden Firma anzurufen und eine korrekte Rechnung zu verlangen. Diese muss (spätestens dann, eigentich schon on Anfang an) richtig ausgestellt werden.

Gruß


----------



## dieter_w (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Vielleicht OffTopic (oder auch nicht, da die Eingabemaske dem Fabrikverkauf verdammt ähnelt):

Ich wurde soeben unter dem Vorwand, ein kostenloses-erstehilfeset [dot com] gewonnen zu haben, zum fuehrerscheincheck [dot com] nach Dubai eingeladen ... 

Der Link in der Mail ist aber nicht indiziert, d.h., man wird direkt auf deren Homepage zur Eingabemaske geleitet.
Also: Hier ist unüberlegtes Klicken erstmal noch ungefährlich. 
Trotzdem schadet ein Prüfen des Links *vor* dem Klicken auch nicht!


----------



## Franziska (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

... du mußt wandern, von einer Bank zur andern ...

http://www.geizkragen.com/forum/gforum.cgi?post=697152#697152


----------



## Sonnie07 (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> ... du mußt wandern, von einer Bank zur andern ...
> 
> http://www.geizkragen.com/forum/gforum.cgi?post=697152#697152



Hat doch was gutes, die Leute die ans falsche Konto überweisen, bekommen wahrscheinlich ihr Geld zurück. 

Ich hab gerade nochmal Rechnung mit Mahnung verglichen, und tatsächlich: Rechnung, Sparkasse, Mahnung Cronbank. :-D


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Ich wurde soeben unter dem Vorwand, ein kostenloses-erstehilfeset [dot com] gewonnen zu haben, zum fuehrerscheincheck [dot com] nach Dubai eingeladen ...


In der frame-URL findet sich einer Werbedrücker-ID:

effili.com/api/klicks.php?kampagne=101&kennung=42278&nr=2042&layout=4&zusatz=akehsc


----------



## samspam (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Ich wurde soeben unter dem Vorwand, ein kostenloses-erstehilfeset [dot com] gewonnen zu haben, zum fuehrerscheincheck [dot com] nach Dubai eingeladen ...



ganz lustig bei diesem schwachsinn finde ich, dass sie hingeschrieben haben:

führereschein.check   das original :-p

soll heissen, sich gefälligst nicht auf nachmacherseiten abzocken zu lassen


----------



## samspam (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

wobei es solche tests auch gratis gibt:

z.b hier
http://www.fahrschule.de/Testbogen/

oder hier:
http://www2.krone.at/sendung/f/fuehrerschein/fuehrerschein_frameset.htm

würd mich ja nicht wundern, wenn die den test 1:1 übernommen haben und dafür die üblichen 80 euro verlangen;

ob das eine copyrightverletzung ist, oder kann jeder mit sowas geld machen?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> würd mich ja nicht wundern, wenn die den test 1:1 übernommen haben und dafür die üblichen 80 euro verlangen;


Bei der Dialerabzocke ( bis 2005) war es häufige Praxis  echte Gratisseiten aufzukaufen 
und  über Nacht zu Abzockerseiten "umzufunktionieren". War besonders tückisch.


----------



## Sonnie07 (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab noch ein bischen recherchiert. Hab bei whois nochmal Erotik-Karierre eingegeben, ausgespuckt wurde unter anderem, welche Domains noch auf dem Server liegen. Die Auswanderung kennen wir ja bereits, aber warum liegt jetzt ein kostenloses Forum auf dem Server? Name: die-Unterschicht dot com.


----------



## Franziska (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ist wohl nicht viel los!
"Der Rekord liegt bei 2 Benutzern am 01.11.2006, 00:00"

Dient der Abzocke. "http://www.popdowncash.de/xa-media2.php"
POPDOWNCASH!


----------



## samspam (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bei der Dialerabzocke ( bis 2005) war es häufige Praxis  echte Gratisseiten aufzukaufen
> und  über Nacht zu Abzockerseiten "umzufunktionieren". War besonders tückisch.




nun, ob die tatsächlich ihre sensationellen produkte kaufen, wage ich zu bezweifeln, als abzocker (das original) muss man heute auch auf jeden euro schaun


----------



## Gypsy71 (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So, wie ihr unten sehen könnnt, habe ich grad eine Mahnung von denen bekommen. Was sagt ihr dazu???



> _MAHNUNG - WICHTIG!
> ------------------------------------
> Kunden-Nr.:   [......]
> Mahnung Nr.:  [.......]
> ...



_Diverse Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Franziska (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

aus Rechnung Nr. F** - 1**5 vom 2.10.2007

Die sind aber fix!


----------



## Gypsy71 (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja klar.  Vor allem habe ich mich angeblich 01.10. erst bei denen angemeldet und die Widerrufsfrist von denen beträgt ja angeblich 14 Tage.


----------



## Sonnie07 (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> aus Rechnung Nr. F** - 1**5 vom 2.10.2007
> 
> Die sind aber fix!



Ist das ein Wunder :-D denen laufen ständig unter mysteriösen Umständen die Banken davon :-p Nun mal schnell mahnen, bevor das nächste Konto den Bach runter geht.

Meine Rechnung war vom 07.09. und die Mahnung kam am 07.10.


----------



## Franziska (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

zu:
gegen-trickbetrug.com

"Belize IBC’s in 24 hours, Panama Foundations, Instant Anonymous Banking, ... Administrative Contact Name: Whois Protection Service - ProtectFly.com ...
w.talkgold.com/forum/r41983-.html - 92k - "

das sind die neuen "Goldgräber".
- die häufigsten Google-Abfragen "pachten"
- Domain gründen (kapern)
- "Gleichgesinnte" suchen

Abzocken ...........


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ganz kurz: Nein. So dunkel sind die Ecken nicht, wo man eine Limited in Belize kriegt. Das ist Teil "unseres" Wirtschaftssystems. "Quasilegale" "Steueroptimierung" (in Wahrheit "legal gemachter" Raubzug an der Volkswirtschaft) braucht die Systeme der Vertuschung und Geldwäsche - man nimmt dann achselzuckend hin, dass auch "ganz gewöhnliche Gauner" diese Möglichkeiten nützen können.

Lies mal hier:
http://web916.basicbox9.server-home.net/leseproben.php?page=3&show=2
Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert:
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=202232&highlight=aziz#post202232


----------



## baby (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich bin ja echt froh diese Seite gefunden zu haben und zu wissen ich steck nicht alleine in der s......
Ich würd sagen wir warten ab und wenns hart auf hart kommt tun wir uns alle zusammen:-p


----------



## Franziska (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> dass auch "ganz gewöhnliche Gauner" diese Möglichkeiten nützen können.



Das Problem ist, daß die nicht nur eine Möglichkeit nutzen, sondern das ganze "optimieren".
Ein Bestseller heißt:
BECOME HATED - BUT RICH!


----------



## dvill (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Mr. Moe schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du recht, die USt-IdNr. muss angegeben werden. In der Praxis fehlt diese aber oft. Die einzige Chance sich die Vorsteuer zu holen ist es, bei der Rechnungsschreibenden Firma anzurufen und eine korrekte Rechnung zu verlangen. Diese muss (spätestens dann, eigentich schon on Anfang an) richtig ausgestellt werden.


Auf einer ordentlichen Rechnung sollte man hier mindestens bestehen.

Bei den virtuellen Kostenfallenaufstellern hinter ausländischen Briefkastenadressen weiß man ja nie so recht, mit wem man das Vergnügen hat. Der Weg des Geldes ist viel eindeutiger zu verfolgen. Da sind auch Behörden viel aufgeschlossener.

Die Nigeria-Connection sowie Phishing-Betrüger bringen ihre Opfer zur Bargeld-Überweisung ohne Kontrollmöglichkeit. Unsere Ich-bedrohe-dich-bis Du-zahlst-Schutzgeldeintreiber bevorzugen noch regulären Bankkonten bei Banken, die ein positives Bild in der Öffentlichkeit bevorzugen und auch wissen, was Geldwäsche ist.

So ganz anonym kann ein Bankkonto nicht sein. Zum Weg des Geldes gehört auch der Weiterfluss der Mehrwertsteuer zum Finanzamt. Wenn Rechnungen von Firmierungen versandt werden, die in öffentlich abrufbaren Verzeichnissen als erloschen gelistet sind, darf man sich schon fragen, ob das alles noch richtig funktioniert.

Insofern kann es nicht schaden, wenn das Finanzamt weiß, auf welchen Konten die Mehrwertsteuer-behafteten Beträge einlaufen und fette Gewinne aufhäufen. Gegenüber dem Finanzamt sind Banken in der Regel auch ganz nett und auskunftsfreudig.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/5/0,3672,7104261,00.html
Sehr gute Zusammenfassung ( längst)  bekannter Fakten . 
Besonders wichtig der letzte Absatz:


			
				ZDFheute schrieb:
			
		

> Drohungen mit Inkassogesellschaften und Anzeigen könne man anschließend gelassen entgegensehen. Ernst nehmen müssen man jedoch den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, weiß Kossel. Der aber komme äußerst selten. "Die Abzocker haben nämlich kein Interesse daran, ihre Praktiken von einem Gericht bewerten zu lassen."


----------



## dvill (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Noch eine Ergänzung zur Vorsteuer. Diese muss regelmäßig auf Basis des Rechnungsausganges erklärt und abgeführt werden.


> * Grundsätzlich muss ein Unternehmer vierteljährlich eine Umsatzsteuer-Voranmeldung abgeben, in der er die zu zahlende USt selbst berechnen muss.
> * Der Unternehmer muss die Voranmeldung monatlich abgeben, wenn die USt für das vorangegangene Kalenderjahr mehr als 6.136 Euro betragen hat.
> * Im Jahr der Unternehmensgründung und im folgenden Kalenderjahr muss der Unternehmer die USt-Voranmeldungen immer monatlich abgeben.


Beim Ich-drohe-Dir-bis-Du-zahlst-Gewerbe werden schätzungsweise nur z.B. 10% der Rechnungen hinreichend Verunsicherte finden, die tatsächlich zahlen.

Im Voraus aber 19% der Gesamtsumme der gestreuten Rechnungen abzuführen, wenn davon 10% bezahlt werden, ergibt eindeutig kein "Geschäft".

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie der seriösen Geschäftsleute das Problem der Wirtschaftlichkeit lösen.


----------



## Pjotr (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo allerseits
nun ist bei mir auch die 1. Mahnung angekommen!
Was tun: gelassen rangehen und nicht reagieren?
P.


----------



## Franziska (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

... oder Dein erstes Posting lesen!


----------



## dvill (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So ein Pech aber auch:


> die Bank in Dreieich nimmt mein Geld nicht an


----------



## Franziska (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

"August 2006	Cronbank Dreieich"
http://www.lindemann-gegen-schmidtlein.de/$fiderallala.htm

Da waren auch schon die bekannten Brüder!


----------



## Nil77 (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute.
Meine erste Mahnung ist da. :scherzkeks:
Habe gleich geantwortet, dass es bei mir nichts zu holen gibt. :-p
Ich bin gespannt, was sie Schreiben.
Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Vielleicht OffTopic (oder auch nicht, da die Eingabemaske dem Fabrikverkauf verdammt ähnelt):
> 
> Ich wurde soeben unter dem Vorwand, ein kostenloses-erstehilfeset [dot com] gewonnen zu haben, zum fuehrerscheincheck [dot com] nach Dubai eingeladen ...
> 
> Der Link in der Mail ist aber nicht indiziert...


Heisst das, dass von Deiner Anmeldung nur der Inhaber der Seite profitiert hätte, nicht aber der Versender der Mail? Dann würde der Spamversender also all seine kriminelle Energie aufbringen, um den Programm- und Seitenbetreiber reicher zu machen? Das muss ja ein Edelmann sein. Oder profitieren die Führerscheintester vom Spam des Peter J*?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10302
http://img344.imageshack.us/my.php?image=smssen23sd.jpg

siehe deshalb auch hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=206774#post206774


----------



## dieter_w (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass von Deiner Anmeldung nur der Inhaber der Seite profitiert hätte, nicht aber der Versender der Mail?


Meine Anmeldung? Ach so, gut dass du im Konjunktiv geschrieben hast ... 


> Dann würde der Spamversender also all seine kriminelle Energie aufbringen, um den Programm- und Seitenbetreiber reicher zu machen? Das muss ja ein Edelmann sein. Oder profitieren die Führerscheintester vom Spam des Peter J*?


Irgendwo sind diese Weltmänner doch alle verwandt ...


----------



## hps44 (15 Oktober 2007)

*Rechnung ohne etwas bestellt zu haben*

....


> Kunden-Nr.: ****
> Rechnung Nr.: F16 - ****
> Hotline: +49 / (0)180 / 53 555 254 * / [email protected]
> ------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Franziska (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@hps44

Lernst Du nicht aus Deinen Fehlern?
Oder probierst Du jetzt alle Fallen durch?


----------



## rofie (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo.

Ich habe mein Einschreiben/Rückschein, mit dem *Widerruf* an RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd in *36251 Bad Hersfeld* wieder zurück bekommen.
Der Brief wurde nicht abgeholt. Was doch beweist, das die Firma dort gar nicht *existiert.* Und somit ist die Firma für mich nicht relevant und ich warte weiter die Mahnungen ab.


----------



## gewinni (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das ist ja sehr interessant. Vielleicht haben die schon kalte Füße bekommen. Bei mir hat sich seit dem 03.10.2007 noch nichts wieder getan. Zwecks Mahnung oder so


gewinni


----------



## rofie (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja meine 2. Mahnung habe ich am 7.10.07 per Mail bekommen.
Da frage ich mich: ist eine Rechnung per Mail überhaupt rechskräftig ??
Ist es sicher, das ich die Mail auch erhalten habe ??

Normalerweise sollten Mahnungen per Einschreiben verschickt werden. 

Alle anderen Mahnungen, kann ich nicht erhalten haben.

Gruß rofie


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rechnung ohne etwas bestellt zu haben*



hps44 schrieb:


> ....


wer hat das pdf-Dokument erstellt? (siehe Dateieigenschaften)


----------



## Antidialer (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rechnung ohne etwas bestellt zu haben*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wer hat das pdf-Dokument erstellt? (siehe Dateieigenschaften)



Das PDF Dokument wird vermutlich automatisiert per PHP erstellt.


----------



## amanda (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rechnung ohne etwas bestellt zu haben*

Hallo,  habe heute ebenfalls eine Rechnung, datiert 12.10.07  (einschließlich 40 Seiten Zahlen und Ziffern)   von Fabrik-Einkauf bekommen.  
Verlauf genauso,  wie bei allen hier Geschädigten.  Habe am 11.10.07 meine Email geöffnet, schon war ich auf deren Seite.  Habe zuerst die AGB's gelesen und gesehen,  dass der Dienst 86,00 Euro kostet und habe Seite geschlossen. Also, meinerseits habe ich keinerlei Daten oder sonst etwas eingegeben.  3 Minuten später erhielt ich eine Email von denen, dass ich mich kostenpflichtig angemeldet bzw. den Diest genutzt hätte.   Wollte vorsichtshalber widerrufen,  aber meine Emails kamen 3x zurück,  da Empfänger unbekannt.   Alles sehr dubios.      

Dass es sich [.......] kann man schon dadurch  erkennen, dass meine Anschrift auf deren Rechnung seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr stimmt,  ich also wohl keine Daten eingegeben haben kann,  denn sonst hätten die wohl meine richtige Anschrift verwendet.  Desweiteren fehlt auf der Rechnung auch die USt ID,  d. h. eine Rechnung ohne USt ID ist rechtlich nicht in Ordnung.  Dieses wäre wohl auch einmal ganz interessant für das Zentralamt für Steuern in Berlin,  um zu prüfen,   ob von denen  die in Rechnung gestellte Umsatzsteuer korrekt abgeführt wird oder ob die überhaupt dort gesetzmässig registriert sind. 


Aber jetzt geht es wohl erst richtig los.   Habe heute erneut eine Email bekommen von: einkaufshimmel.de.  Absender ist eine [.......].
Alles ist gleich mit Fabrik-Einkauf  (wenn man sich einmal die Quelltexte der Emails anschaut).   Also,  auch hier unbedingt:  Finger weg.  Unbedingt vor dem Öffnen von Emails unbekannter Herkunft, auch wenn die noch so seriös erscheinen,  Quelltest lesen.  Dann nicht in den Spam-Ordner,  sondern unbedingt speichern,  damit man später Beweise hat,  sollten die erforderlich sein.   

Und keine Angst,  aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich,  dass diese "Menschen" niemals jemanden verklagen werden,   denn sonst würden sie ja selbst für ihre Machenschaften bestraft werden.  Bin nur unglaublich wütend,  dass diese [.......] meistens ungeschoren davon kommen können.  Unglaublich, was hier so alles ungestraft mit uns veranstaltet werden kann und wir machtlos erscheinen.  Aber das könnte sich ja bald ändern.  :wall:

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## rofie (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Aus den Dateieigenschaften ist nicht ersichtlich wer das PDF Dokument erstellt hat.


----------



## hartmut1943 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



pumuckel schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine Antwortmail auf meinen Widerruf erhalten,Sie wollen meinen Widerruf nicht aktezeptieren,was soll ich weiterhin tun?
> Pumuckel:wall:


Ruhig bleiben und nicht [...], denn dann wissen die [...], dass die Adresse aktiv ist und sich dahinter eine [...] Person befindet. E-Mail speichern und sammeln, damit Beweise für den [...] genügend vorhanden sind.
Hartmut1943

_[Diverse Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



rofie schrieb:


> Aus den Dateieigenschaften ist nicht ersichtlich wer das PDF Dokument erstellt hat.


Danke trotzdem. Hätte ja sein können - frag mal bei Chr* nach von IP <70 (ist ein Witz!)


----------



## ducom (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf - jetzt Shoppingparadies*

Es geht weiter..

Nach Fabrik-Einkauf.com jetzt Shoppingparadies:



> Guten Tag!
> 
> Einkaufen zu Grosshandelspreisen - wie geht das?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonnie07 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rechnung ohne etwas bestellt zu haben*

Mal ne Frage an alle Geschädigten: Seid ihr Amazon-Kunden und habt in den letzten 12 Monaten eine Reklamation/Rücksendung gehabt?

Ich weiß, ich ziehe wahrscheinlich was an den Haaren herbei, aber das Rücksendezentrum von Amazon ist in.......... Bad Hersfeld. 

Jeder der jetzt denkt: Sonnie07 spinnt jetzt rum, hat wahrscheinlich recht. Aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## sascha (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Jeder der jetzt denkt: Sonnie07 spinnt jetzt rum, hat wahrscheinlich recht. Aber man weiß ja nie.



Stimmt, man weiß ja nie. Aber ich glaube, ein höchst seriöses und erfolgreiches, milliardenschweres Unternehmen wie Amazon hat es wahrlich nicht nötig, mit bedingt arbeitswilligen, halbseidenen Möchtegern-Geschäftsleuten Deals zu machen...


----------



## Sonnie07 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> Stimmt, man weiß ja nie. Aber ich glaube, ein höchst seriöses und erfolgreiches, milliardenschweres Unternehmen wie Amazon hat es wahrlich nicht nötig, mit bedingt arbeitswilligen, halbseidenen Möchtegern-Geschäftsleuten Deals zu machen...



Das Unternehmen ansich nicht, aber wenn ich du er sie es da in der Rücksendestelle arbeitet und einem fliegen die Adressen nur so um die Ohren... wäre doch ganz lukrativ, oder? :-D (mal weitergesponnen)


----------



## Franziska (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

shoppingparadies.net

ist Umleitung zu Fabrikeinkauf.


----------



## Sonnie07 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> shoppingparadies.net
> 
> ist Umleitung zu Fabrikeinkauf.



Hab heute diverse RC-Online-Pages getestet. IQ-Champion existiert anscheinend nicht mehr. Auch die Umleitungsseiten Kaufgutein.com und klick-sofort-an.info scheinen nicht mehr existent zu sein. 

Werde die neue Seite gleich mal bei antiabzocke melden.


@Franziska: mit deinen letzten Mails konnte ich leider nicht sehr viel anfangen, sorry


----------



## JohnDowny (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab gestern auch son ne Mail bekommen hab dummerweise auch die Seite besucht und darauf ne Mail bekommen in der stand ich hätte ein Abo abgeschlossen, also deren Angebot angenommen.

Hab darauf versucht dem per Mail zu wiedersprechen, war jedoch nicht möglich da die Mailadresse nicht erreichbar ist.

Nun läuft folgendes:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ****
> Ihre o. g. Strafanzeige wurde bei der Polizei **** unter der
> IGVP-Nr.: 502000-******-**-* registriert und wurde zur weiteren
> Sachbearbeitung dem KK **, Tel.: *********, zugewiesen. Ein
> ...



 werde über weiteres infomieren.


----------



## hartmut1943 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Privatpost:scherzkeks:


> Herrn
> ****
> ****
> D-21465 Wentorf
> ...


 :wall:

Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe !

_dringende Empfehlung die Nutzungsbestimmungen zu lesen und  zu beachten modinfo _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Lottchen (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

_
Postinginhalt gelöscht. Sich anzumelden nur um wilde Spekulationen zu verbreiten 
die  die Forenbetreiber in Schwierigkeiten bringen könnten (Abmahnungen )
wird hier nicht geduldet 
Modinfo _


----------



## razer1250 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo 
Habe mich da leider auch angemeldet.:wall:
Habe jetzt schon die zweite Mahnung bekommen.
Ich habe denen geschrieben das ich erst 16bin und so nur es kommt einfach keine Antwort angerufen hab ich auch keiner ging ran was soll ich machen wenn meine eltern das mitbekommen ist mein Internet weg.

Schomal danke im voraus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[offtopic]


razer1250 schrieb:


> wenn meine eltern das mitbekommen ist mein Internet weg.


Unanhängig davon, dass ich Dir keinen konkreteren (das bedeutet: genaueren!) Rat geben werde, möchte ich Dir mitteilen, dass Du mit Deinen Eltern schon darüber reden solltest. Falls diese daraufhin wirklich das Internet kassieren, haben sie wenig Ahnung davon, was es im Internet alles gibt und was gestandene Erwachsenen erstaunen kann. Sie können sich gerne hier fortbilden lassen. Das erste Dialeropfer, das meine Hilfe beansprucht hat, hat seit damals auch kein Internet mehr und ich finde diese Entscheidung der Eltern völlig verkehrt.


----------



## razer1250 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab mich aber auch schon da eingeloggt 
Und einmal wo sie mir geantwortet hatten stand da das ich von mein wiederspruch kein gebraucht machen kann weil ich mich dort schon einmal eingeloggt habe.

So wie ich das hieraus lese brauch ich mir gar keine sorgen machen und einfach die Mahnungen und co an mir Vorbeiziehen lassen ?

Hier
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


----------



## razer1250 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

sorry hatte nicht gesehn das schon einer geschreiben hat.


Du kennst meine eltern nicht den ist das schei*egal die werden die rechnung einfach bezahlen und mir das Internet wegnehmen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



razer1250 schrieb:


> sorry hatte nicht gesehn das schon einer geschreiben hat.
> 
> 
> Du kennst meine eltern nicht den ist das schei*egal die werden die rechnung einfach bezahlen und mir das Internet wegnehmen.




Bleib halt ruhig, und hoffe, daß nichts schriftliches per Post kommt. Ob die noch Geld für den Papier-Briefverkehr übrig haben, ist fraglich. Wahrscheinlich kommt eh alles per Mail.


----------



## razer1250 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ok peer post kam noch nichts nur peer email.Hoffe mal das ich nochmal davonkomme.Was ist wen nicht und die mit Inkassobüro  oder gerichtsvollzieher kommen ?


----------



## sascha (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



razer1250 schrieb:


> Ok peer post kam noch nichts nur peer email.Hoffe mal das ich nochmal davonkomme.Was ist wen nicht und die mit Inkassobüro  oder gerichtsvollzieher kommen ?



Da kommt niemand mit Inkassobüro oder Gerichtsvollzieher. Niemand.


----------



## Sonnie07 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



razer1250 schrieb:


> Ok peer post kam noch nichts nur peer email.Hoffe mal das ich nochmal davonkomme.Was ist wen nicht und die mit Inkassobüro  oder gerichtsvollzieher kommen ?



Ich denke mal, die vom Inkassobüro sind auch nur Schreiberlinge, die ein einziges Schreiben aufsetzen und gleich an hunderte Adressen schicken. Also kein großer Aufwand für diejenigen.

Ein Gerichtsvollzieher kommt erst, wenn die Forderung vor Gericht gegangen ist und die Firma Recht bekommen hat. Die werden aber nie vor Gericht gehen, weil die wissen, daß sie dort niemals Recht bekommen werden, ganz im Gegenteil, sie würden wohl noch selber eine Klage wegen Betruges an den Hals bekommen. Also ein Gerichtsvollzieher wird nicht auftauchen 

----------------------------------------------
Da kamen die Antworten aber fast gleichzeitig


----------



## ghosthunter (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo liebe Internetgemeinde,
falls es jemanden interessiert, wie die xxxxseite aussieht,
hier die Webserveradresse [81.88.19.25]
aber nuch gucken, nicht anklicken 
es kann aber sowieso nichts passieren, der Anmeldescript wird hier nicht ausgefüllt, die werden aber mit sicherheit damit ankommen, dass Ihre IP-Adresse gelogt wurde:-p was für ein Schwachsinn!

[edit]


----------



## razer1250 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ok danke euch denn werde ich nun mal alles von denn löschen was ich an emails hab und sie einfach ignorieren.
mfg


----------



## Sonnie07 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> Da kommt niemand mit Inkassobüro oder Gerichtsvollzieher. Niemand.



Selbst wenn ein Inkassobüro sich melden sollte, dann wahrscheinlich auch per Mail. Ich glaube aber auch, daß die mit anderen Abzockseiten eher Miese gemacht haben, ein Inkasso-Unternehmen zu beauftragen und lassen es jetzt ganz sein.


----------



## Sonnie07 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



razer1250 schrieb:


> Ok danke euch denn werde ich nun mal alles von denn löschen was ich an emails hab und sie einfach ignorieren.
> mfg



Den Schriftverkehr würde ich noch behalten. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## ghosthunter (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ach so, habe es ganz vergessen 
der einzige funktionierender  Button auf dieser Seite
"Direkt zum Fabrikverkauf" alle anderen sind inaktiv


----------



## Cortez72 (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Zuständig möglicherweise schon aber qualifiziert genug  es zu verstehen, dürften sehr wenige sein.


Hi,
auch habe am 02.10.2007 aufgrund einer Mail (die mit dem I-Pod, der auf mich wartet) den Button (zum Fabrikeinkauf) angeklickt. 
Nun folgendes, die Rechnung, die von CR verschickt wird könnt Ihr aus steuerrechtlicher Sicht in die Tonne kloppen, da der Absender es leider versäumt hat eine USt-ID o. St-Nr. anzugeben, dazu ist man als Gewerbetreibender in Deutschland auber zu verpflichtet.
Wegen einer Mahnung, die ich erhalten habe, habe ich die Polizei eingeschaltet, mittlerweile wurde die Seite aber von CR geändert, und der Button (zum Fabrikeinkauf) existiert nicht mehr, stattdessen ist dort ein Adressformular. 
Somit geht die Polizei auch dagegen nicht vor, weil es "rechtmäßig" aussieht. Die Polizei rät aber auch ab, die Forderung zu begleichen und notfalls einen Anwalt zu betrauen.
Wobei immer anzuraten ist, schriftlich der Rechnung von CR zu widersprechen, der Form halber .
Achso, das Finanzamt in Bad Hersfeld habe ich wegen der unkorrekten Rechnung auch schon angeschrieben und warte dort noch auf eine Reaktion.


----------



## samspam (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich habe mal eine dumme frage:

also meine letzte rechnung wurde (angeblich) in london ausgestellt 





> London , den 10.10.2007


und Mehrwertsteuer verrechnet 





> (MwSt.: 19,00% = EUR 13,73)


, überweist jetzt eine englische firma, rein theoretisch, diese 19% MWSt an das deutsche finanzamt, oder muss sie es tun?

ich nehme an wohl eher nicht, warum sollte man dann eine englische  limited
gründen, oder spart man sich nur einkommenssteuer?

meine kundennummer ist 26X8 bei produkt F16 (ich nehme an das ist fabrikverkauf) macht bei diesen vielen kunden (also bis zu meiner kundennummer) eine summe von ca € 3700 alleine an mehrwertsteuer die rc-london verrechnet


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Am besten ist, Du machst eine Ablichtung von der Rechnung und schickst diese an Dein Finanzamt, vielleicht etwas garniert mit inländischen Adressen.
Bei der Übersendung tust Du Deine schöne Beispielsrechnung als Zutat obendrauf. Schließlich braucht die Steuerfahndung einen Anhaltspunkt zur Schätzung.
Ganz gleich, ob die jetzt in D. "USt" oder in GB "VAT" zahlen müssen, der Hammer kommt.
Die Zusammenarbeit in der EU klappt hier ganz gut.


----------



## oskar (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo alle Ich bin auch auf diese Masche reingefallen oder wie man es auch immer nennen will.
Habe nur auf den link in der Mail geklickt und keinerlei Daten von mir eingegeben, war mir schon so komisch. Heute nun die Rechnung über 86 Euronen.
Was nun???:wall:


----------



## dieter_w (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



oskar schrieb:


> Was nun???


Die mittlerweile 51 Seiten Thread hier durchlesen. Dann glaube ich, weißt du, was gut für dich ist.


----------



## oskar (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja so weit war ich schon hab das ganze schon mal durch mit 88sms. Meine frage wie kann ich am besten Widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Die mittlerweile 51 Seiten Thread hier durchlesen.


Warum das?

Alle 2 Seiten wiederholen sich gleiche Schilderungen mit wechselnden Namen. Nach 2 Seiten weiß man das, was man wissen sollte.


----------



## sillibilli28 (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

tach gesagt.
 hier och mal opfer aber ich fall zweites mal net mehr drauf rein. die können sich von mir aus todschreiben mit mahnungen ich hab nix eingegeben und nix unterschrieben . ich warte uff gerichtsvollzieher mal sehen welches jahr er erscheint lach:-D:-D


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Achso, das Finanzamt in Bad Hersfeld habe ich wegen der unkorrekten Rechnung auch schon angeschrieben und warte dort noch auf eine Reaktion.


Der Klassiker ist noch die Berücksichtigung der einziehenden Bank, die oft nur unwissend zuarbeitet.


----------



## Cortez72 (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



oskar schrieb:


> Ja so weit war ich schon hab das ganze schon mal durch mit 88sms. Meine frage wie kann ich am besten Widerspruch einlegen.



Es gibt beim Verbraucherschutz Vordruckezum Thema Widerspruch, insbesondere natürlich auch was die Onlineabzocke angeht.


----------



## dieter_w (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



oskar schrieb:


> Ja so weit war ich schon hab das ganze schon mal durch mit 88sms.


Ach so. Und dann wird weiter wild und ohne nachzudenken auf alle (un)möglichen Links geklickt?
Dann ist meiner Meinung nach Hilfe nicht unbedingt vonnöten, oder?


> Meine frage wie kann ich am besten Widerspruch einlegen.


Widerspruch? Welchen Vertrag meinst du abgeschlossen zu haben dem man widersprechen sollte?

Also doch: Lesen!


----------



## Cortez72 (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Einer nicht gerechtfertigten Rechnung sollte man schon widersprechen.


----------



## 123ben (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo
habe das änliches Problem mit Fabrikeinkauf.com
Die Rechnug kam auch schon.
Was haben Sie bis jetzt gatan- Kündigung, bzw.Anzeige  ....????
Könnten Sie mir weitere Tipps geben...(Webseiten, Links, usw..)

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## Franziska (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Alle 2 Seiten wiederholen sich gleiche Schilderungen mit wechselnden Namen. Nach 2 Seiten weiß man das, was man wissen sollte.


...


----------



## gewinni (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

gut knapp und eindeutig die Ausführungen 
gewinni


----------



## oskar (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Ach so. Und dann wird weiter wild und ohne nachzudenken auf alle (un)möglichen Links geklickt?
> Dann ist meiner Meinung nach Hilfe nicht unbedingt vonnöten, oder?
> 
> Widerspruch? Welchen Vertrag meinst du abgeschlossen zu haben dem man widersprechen sollte?
> ...



Weis ich selber,DU SCHLAUMEIER, das erste mal waren es die Kinder, aber ich hab nichts eingegeben und die haben meine Anschrift; kann ich mir so erklären das die Anschrift von der anderen Firma haben oder es stecken die selben Leute dahinter. Werde jetzt Widerspruch einlegen und mal warten was passiert.
oskar


----------



## samspam (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hab ich eben gefunden:



> First Online Services AG in Liquidation
> [Das Geschäftsdomizil wird im Handelsregister gelöscht]. Die Gesellschaft wird in Anwendung von Art. 708 Abs. 4 OR und Art. 86 Abs. 2 HRegV sowie Art 88a HRegV von Amtes wegen als aufgelöst erklärt, weil die ihr zur Wiederherstellung des gesetzmässigen Zustandes in Bezug auf die Verwaltung und Vertretung sowie das Domizil angesetzte Frist fruchtlos abgelaufen ist. Die Gesellschaft ist ohne Liquidator und ohne Domizil.


----------



## samspam (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> hab ich eben gefunden:



rc-online ist ja firstonline, oder verwechsel ich die? ist ja


----------



## dieter_w (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



oskar schrieb:


> ... ich hab nichts eingegeben und die haben meine Anschrift ...


Die haben u.a. auch viele Adressen (ohne dass man sich in deren Formular eintragen muss) über Adressbroker beschafft.


> kann ich mir so erklären das die Anschrift von der anderen Firma haben oder es stecken die selben Leute dahinter.


Die zweite Variante klingt logischer. Man muss eben vielseitig sein.



samspam schrieb:


> rc-online ist ja firstonline, oder verwechsel ich die?


Firstonline ist eigentlich in der Schweiz:
http://www.hrazg.ch/webservices/ine...=170&toBeModified=0&validOnly=0&lang=1&sort=0

RC-Online in z.B. England:
h**p://ineskuster.com/rc-online-vermarktungsgesellschaft-ltd-limited

Aber, was haben wir denn da? 
h**p://www.starfilliate.com/impressum.html


----------



## Antidialer (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

In meinem Fall dürfte die Adresse von Lebenserwartung (gleiche Hintermänner) stammen. Zumindest sind die Daten mit den Daten identisch, die mal den Weg in Lebenserwartung hinein gefunden hatten.

Aktueller Stand bei mir: Seit meiner E-Mail vom 03.10. kein Wort mehr von denen gehört, weder Mahnungen noch sonstiges bekommen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Firstonline ist eigentlich in der Schweiz:
http://www.hrazg.ch/webservices/ine...=170&toBeModified=0&validOnly=0&lang=1&sort=0

RC-Online in z.B. England:
h**p://ineskuster.com/rc-online-vermarktungsgesellschaft-ltd-limited

Aber, was haben wir denn da? 
h**p://www.starfilliate.com/impressum.html[/QUOTE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tja soweit war ich auch schon. Auf der Staraffiliate-Seite sind schöne Sachen zu lesen wie: Profitieren Sie von der Eitelkeit der User :wall:


RC-Online und Firstonline arbeiten eindeutig zusammen. Tzz was nutzt es da, wenn RC-Online aufgelöst wird, Möglichkeiten zum Weitermachen haben die genug.


----------



## baby (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Sehr geehrte ...,
> 
> leider ist die Firma RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft nicht mehr über diese
> E-Mail Adresse zu erreichen. Wir haben aber herausgefunden, dass Sie den
> ...



....das habe ich heute per e-mail bekommen und weiss nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll??:roll: weil man soll sich da auch mit adresse und so anmelden und seid der Sache mit dem "Fabrikeinkauf" bin ich echt vorsichtig geworden...was sagt ihr dazu??


----------



## physicus (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

info hier:

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/10/09/vorsicht-vor-gegen-trickbetrugcom/


----------



## renol2007 (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heute folgendes erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Herr  ****,

der Anmeldeprozess durchläuft eine Vielzahl von Sicherheitskontrollen. Dabei
werden u.a. die technischen Daten der Anmeldung protokolliert, namentlich
Zeit/Datum, IP-Adresse und Hostname sowie die weiteren Einstellungen (Browser,
Betriebssystem etc.).

Außerdem müssen Sie bei der Anmeldung Ihre E-Mail-Adresse per sog. "double
opt-in" bestätigen. Es ist also eindeutig sichergestellt, daß man sich nur mit
einer korrekten E-Mail-Adresse anmelden kann. Sie haben sich demgemäß mit der
E-Mail-Adresse, mit der sie jetzt an den Support schreiben, angemeldet.

Sofern Sie als Kunde der Meinung sind, sich nicht angemeldet zu haben, müssen
wir in Ihrem Fall eine Strafanzeige wegen Betruges (§ 263 StGB) erstatten.
Über einen richterlichen Beschluß (§§ 100h, 100g StPO) wird dann ermittelt,
von welchem Internetanschluß die Anmeldung erfolgte. Bitte beachten Sie, daß
in einem solchen Fall umfangreiche strafrechtliche Ermittlungen durch Polizei
und Staatsanwaltschaft erfolgen, um die Anmeldedaten zu ermitteln.

Bitte ersparen Sie sich und uns diese Unannehmlichkeiten durch fristgerechte
Zahlung des Rechnungsbertrages.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team

-------------------------------------
RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
London, SW1V 1BZ
United Kingdom

Hotline:      +49 / (0)180 / 53 555 254 (*)
Handelsregister-Nr.: 06293893 (HR Großbritannien)

Was haltet ihr dazu?


----------



## sascha (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Was haltet ihr dazu?



Nichts. Gehört seit Jahren zum Standard-Programm bei der Einschüchterung. Siehe meine Signatur.


----------



## JohnDowny (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



baby schrieb:


> ....das habe ich heute per e-mail bekommen und weiss nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll??:roll: weil man soll sich da auch mit adresse und so anmelden und seid der Sache mit dem "Fabrikeinkauf" bin ich echt vorsichtig geworden...was sagt ihr dazu??



Ich würde die Abmahnen da ein Impressum fehlt?


----------



## JohnDowny (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Da die frage zu [noparse]http://www.gegen-trickbetrug.com/index.php?s=spenden[/noparse] aufkam man lese bitte:


> "Ziel ist mithilfe der Spenden noch mehr Rechtsanwälte zu engagieren zu können um massiven Druck auszuüben um den potenziellen Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen."



Wie sollen mehr Rechtsanwälte mehr Druck ausüben? wollen die die auf den firmensitz legen oder was soll das bitte (mehr Anwälte = mehr Gewicht)? :wall:

Wenn man Druck ausüben will muss man vor verschiedenen Gerichten Klage einreichen oder bei verschiedenen Ermittlungsbehörden Anzeige erstatten obwohl man dann nichts vom Druck merkt, wenn man opfer in z.b. den USA werden sollte weil man grad da geschäftlich unterwegs ist könnte man z.b. da Klagen $$$:sun:$$$

Nein Spass beiseite.

Was an sich aber wohl eher Druck entsprechen könnte ist den Provider schriftlich über die Nutzung einer unzulässigen Seite zu informieren. 
Man vergleiche das vorgehen bei yourporn und arabischen Extremisten Foren.


----------



## Biggy2354 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

habe von Fabrik-Einkauf.com ebenfalls am 10.10.2007 eine Rechnung erhalten, obwohl ich lediglich den mir übersandten Linkl angeklickt habe und nicht angemeldet.

Am 12.10.2007 erhielt ich dann eine Rechnung.

Postwendend schrieb ich folgende  Mail:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


Ich habe mich bei ihnen nicht angemeldet also verstehe ich nicht das ich jetzt
eine Teinahmegebühr von 86.00 Euro zahlen soll.
Werde trotzdem hiermit den "Vertrag" vom 10.10.2007 mit sofortiger Wirkung bei Ihnen kündigen.
Ich hoffe dass hiermit die Angelegenheit erledigt ist,wenn nicht dann werde ich mein Anwalt einschalten.
Bitte bestätigen sie mir dass sie diese E-mail bekommen haben,werde mir davon eine Kopie machen.
Mit freundlichen Gruß

Daraufhin erhielt ich am 18.10.2007  folgende Mail:

Sehr geehrte Frau  ......,

Ihren Widerruf können wir leider nicht akzeptieren.

Durch das automatisch erstellte Protokoll ist zweifelsfrei belegbar, dass Sie den Test zur angegebenen Zeit genutzt haben bzw. die Möglichkeit hatten, den Test zu nutzen. Ihre IP-Adresse wurde protokolliert und abgeglichen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass ein Widerruf gesetzlich ausgeschlossen ist, nachdem Sie die Leistung bereits in Anspruch genommen haben bzw. hätten nehmen können.

Aus diesem Grund möchten wir Sie in Ihrem Interesse bitten, den Rechnunsbetrag innerhalb der angegebenen Frist zu begleichen. Sie vermeiden so weitere Kosten die beispielsweise durch die Beauftragung eines Inkasso-Büros entstehen würden.

Sollte Ihre eMail Adresse von unbefugten Dritten genutzt worden sein, so sind Sie voll haftbar - wir empfehlen in diesem Fall die sofortige Änderung des persönlichen Passworts.

Für Rückfragen steht Ihnen unsere Hotline unter + 49 (0) 180 / 53 555 254 von 9 - 19h gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team

-------------------------------------
RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
London, SW1V 1BZ
United Kingdom

Hotline:      +49 / (0)180 / 53 555 254 (*)
Handelsregister-Nr.: 06293893 (HR Großbritannien)

Häufige Fragen zur Rechnung: ht*p://*****.Fabrik-Einkauf.com/


Insgesamt erhielt ich gestern Nacht 4 oder 5 Mails von denen!!!!!

Ich antwortete auf jede u.a.:
Widerspruchsrecht nach dem Deutschen Gesetz wurde am selben Tag per Mail getätigt und nun lassen sie mich endlich in Ruhe Mit diesem dubiosen Geschäftsgebahren!!!!

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antidialer (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mal eine Frage: Warum kündigt oder wiedersprecht ihr "Verträgen", die nie rechtsgültig zustande gekommen sind?


----------



## Franziska (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Ich antwortete auf jede u.a.:
> Widerspruchsrecht nach dem Deutschen Gesetz wurde am selben Tag per Mail getätigt und nun lassen sie mich endlich in Ruhe Mit diesem dubiosen Geschäftsgebahren!!!!



Und damit ist die Sache erledigt!


----------



## Biggy2354 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Warum kündigt oder wiedersprecht ihr "Verträgen", die nie rechtsgültig zustande gekommen sind?



nur rein vorsichtshalber


----------



## Biggy2354 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Und damit ist die Sache erledigt!



So denke ich auch Franziska


----------



## hartmut1943 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



razer1250 schrieb:


> Ok peer post kam noch nichts nur peer email.Hoffe mal das ich nochmal davonkomme.Was ist wen nicht und die mit Inkassobüro  oder gerichtsvollzieher kommen ?


Keine Angst, bevor ein Mahnbescheid kommt muss die besagte Firma einen beantrgaen.Ich habe dann zwei Wochen Zeit zu widersprechen, dann erst kann die Firma eine Klage vor dt.Gericht einreichen und alles belegen, um an dein Geld zu kommen. Da hast du genügend Zeit dich zu verteidigen, und die Richter schauen genau hin, was die Klägerin will, denn wir sind in Dt. und die Firma vom Ausland agiert. Da vergeht Zeit, viel Zeit.  usw. also keine Angst, denn die Firma muss genau angeben, wie du gelinkt wurdest und es gibt zwischen zeitlich ein Urteil eines Amtsgerichtes, [.......] Also keine Angst, wir sind auch noch da und als Zeugen nicht untätig.

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## tschensie (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi, Leute
Neugierde muß bestraft werden...ich habs auch geschafft.
Mail bekommen, neugierig gewesen, angeklickt, nicht registriert mit Namen oä., Bestätigungsmail mit Kennwort bekommen, Widerruf per Mail, Fehlermeldung bekommen, Rechnung über 86 Euro im pdf-Format mit meinem Namen und Adresse.
Okay soweit*kopfschüttel*.... ich werde nicht reagieren oder bezahlen.....


Nun meine Frage.... es gibt doch Programme, mit denen sich ne Art Aufzeichnung  der Mausklicks und des Bildschirms erstellen läßt, um zum Beispiel irgendwem zu erklären, auf welche Stellen im bspw. neuen Programm man klicken muß.

Mal angenommen ( da man die 86 Euro sowieso nie bezahlt), es fände sich jemand, der in der Lage ist, ab dem Zeitpunkt "Maileingang der Lockmail" die Sache nochmal durchzuspielen und aufzuzeichnen, das man auch ohne jegliche Anmeldung als registriert gilt und die Rechnung bekommt.

Und man übergäbe diese Aufzeichnung der Kripo oder dem, der auch immer hier was bewegen kann, das die mal hinter Schloß und Riegel kommen. 

Hat das schon jemand probiert? 

Gruß 

tschensie

PS: Hab mich grad neu hier bei Computerbetrug.de angemeldet und hatte sofort wieder ein ungutes Gefühl bei der Registrierungsbestätigung :-?


----------



## dvill (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



tschensie schrieb:


> es gibt doch Programme, mit denen sich ne Art Aufzeichnung  der Mausklicks und des Bildschirms erstellen läßt, um zum Beispiel irgendwem zu erklären, auf welche Stellen im bspw. neuen Programm man klicken muß.


Zum Beispiel dies hier.


----------



## Sonnie07 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ein Screenshot vom Bildschirm geht folgendermaßen: 

Taste Druck einmal drücken. 

Dann Start, Programme, Zubehör, Paint. Paint öffnen. Danach die Tasten Strg und V gleichzeitig drücken. Das Bild öffnet sich. Danach dann speichern unter, wo mans hinhaben will, und am besten gleich im jpg-Format abspeichern. Fertig.

_[Verlinktes Bild eingebunden. Auf der Zielseite liegt gefährdende Werbung. (bh)]_


----------



## JohnDowny (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



tschensie schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage.... es gibt doch Programme, mit denen sich ne Art Aufzeichnung  der Mausklicks und des Bildschirms erstellen läßt, um zum Beispiel irgendwem zu erklären, auf welche Stellen im bspw. neuen Programm man klicken muß.
> 
> Mal angenommen ( da man die 86 Euro sowieso nie bezahlt), es fände sich jemand, der in der Lage ist, ab dem Zeitpunkt "Maileingang der Lockmail" die Sache nochmal durchzuspielen und aufzuzeichnen, das man auch ohne jegliche Anmeldung als registriert gilt und die Rechnung bekommt.
> 
> Und man übergäbe diese Aufzeichnung der Kripo oder dem, der auch immer hier was bewegen kann, das die mal hinter Schloß und Riegel kommen.



Nette Idee aber,

wenn man das wirklich so machen will braucht man nen Comp mit fetser IP. Man muss nachweisen das zu keinem Zeitpunkt zwischen Anmeldung und Erhalt der Nachricht ein anderer Comp mit dieser IP im Netz unterwegs war.
Man muss nachweisen das es KEINEN anderen Comp im Netz gab der zwischen 
Anmeldung und Erhalt der Nachricht auf der Seite war und sich mit deinen Daten angemeldet hat. Dazu muss man sich die Logs der Seite ansehen.
An sich reicht es eher wenn man einen Screenshot von folgendem macht.
Der Seite die sich öffnet nach dem link mit dem erkennbaren referer in der Adressleiste.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[ironie an]


Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Taste Druck einmal drücken.
> Dann Start, Programme, Zubehör, Paint. Paint öffnen. Danach die Tasten Strg und V gleichzeitig drücken.


streng genommen: STRG drücken, gedrückt halten und zusätzlich V drücken oder aber einfach "einfügen" - wie immer das derjenige macht, der es machen soll. Drückt man STRG und V gleichzeitig und dabei V minimal vor STRG geht es auch nicht. Es geht aber wiederm, wenn man STRG nicht findet und stattdessen CTRL klickt


----------



## Sonnie07 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [ironie an]
> streng genommen: STRG drücken, gedrückt halten und zusätzlich V drücken oder aber einfach "einfügen" - wie immer das derjenige macht, der es machen soll. Drückt man STRG und V gleichzeitig und dabei V minimal vor STRG geht es auch nicht. Es geht aber wiederm, wenn man STRG nicht findet und stattdessen CTRL klickt



Ok, das wäre dann die haarkleine Ausführung :-D, wollte nur den kleinen PC-Anfänger nicht überstrapazieren und es einfach ausdrücken.


----------



## Jeje (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich war Anfang der Woche bei meinem Rechtsanwalt wegen dieser Sache, da ich den Verdacht habe, dass die Adresse "gegen-trickbetrug.com" nur eine Ablenkung ist.

Mein Verdacht hat sich erhärtet, da die Betreiber dieser Seite die Firma Interserv (zufälligerweise bearbeitet der RA zu dieser Firma auch einen Fall) ist. Diese sind auch für die Seiten Führerscheincheck und Lebenserwartung zuständig und haben ihren Sitz in Dubai. Auch letztere Seiten halte ich für rechtswidrig, da bei einer Anmeldung nicht konkret auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird, höchstens in der AGB.

Auf jeden Fall hat mein RA denen (RC-Online, London) ein Brief geschickt, dass der Vertrag rechtswidrig abgeschlossen wurde. Er sagte mir auch, dass kein Inkassounternehmen die Zahlungen eintreiben wird, da man von Anfang an rechtliche Zweifel hat und das Inkassounternehmen dann auf ihre Kosten sitzen bleiben wird. Daher bleibt denen nur der Gang vor´s Gericht und das werden die bestimmt nicht machen, da es genug Geschädigte gibt, die genau auf die gleiche Art und Weise [...] wurden.

Meine Devise zurücklehnen und abwarten!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## gaby76 (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo, hab mich erst mal angemeldet, da ich - wie viele andere - ebenfalls auf fabrik-einkauf reingefallen bin 
Da mein Vater beim Finanzamt arbeitet, hab ich ihm die Rechnung erst einmal ausgedruckt. Er will sich mal kümmern von wegen ob die MWSt abgeführt wird bzw. wer der Kontoinhaber des Kontos bei der Bank ist. Vielleicht findet er ja was raus! Wäre natürlich schön!!!


----------



## dvill (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



gaby76 schrieb:


> Er will sich mal kümmern von wegen ob die MWSt abgeführt wird bzw. wer der Kontoinhaber des Kontos bei der Bank ist.


Das hört sich prima an.

Er könnte gleich weitermachen. Wenn das Finanzamt über die einziehenden Konten die Geldflüsse nachvollziehen würde, würde sich das Elend der Ich-drohe-Dir-bis-Du-Zahlst-Geschäfte auf ein gesundes Maß reduzieren.

Es geht ja nicht nur um MWSt, sondern auch um fette Einkommen.


----------



## tschensie (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Danke nochmal an Euch Jungs für die PC-Erklärung, wie ich nen Screenshot machen kann. Das wäre eine Idee....
Aber ich meinte, es gibt ne Art Aufzeichnungsprogramm, wo man genau nachvollziehen kann, wie der Mauszeiger sich bewegt und was eingegeben wurde.
Mir gänge es einfach darum, das man vor Gericht genau sehen könnte, welche Mails im Eingang stehen, welche man anklickt,wo kommt man hin, welche Mails kommen von Fabrikeinkauf zurück, welche IP habe ich gerade,was passiert, wenn ich den Widerruf (ins Leere?!) sende usw.
Als würde ich das alles mit ner Videokamera aufzeichnen....
Monitor per Video abfilmen......z.Bsp.


Gruß Tschensie


----------



## Franziska (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wenn Du unbedingt Beweise sichern willst, reicht die SPAM-Mail und die Website komplett.


----------



## franklin (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo, habe auch einen Link von Fabrik-Einkauf.com erhalten. Ich habe mich ebenfalls nicht angemeldet und doch eine Rechnung über 86 Euro per E-Mail erhalten. Kann aber, wie ihr alle schon bemerkt habt, nur Betrug sein. Mails kommen als nicht zustellbar zurück und die Service-Hotline funktioniert auch nicht. Was weiter tun ? Einfach abwarten und nicht reagieren, wird wohl das Beste sein. Oder wie verhaltet ihr euch ?


----------



## Immo (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Lesen hilft 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## laguga (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



pumuckel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auf meinen 3. Widerruf erhielt ich folgende Antwort.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich befinde mich in der selben Situation zu erst eine email von guteinkaufen
und danach 
erhalte ich benutzerdaten von [noparse]www.Fabrik-Einkaufen[/noparse] .com wobei ich mich niemals angemeldet habe mit dem zugesendeten Passwort ,am selben Tag die Rechnung über 86€.wiedersprochen doch die behaupen ich habe den Dienst genutzt und muß zahlen.
wie soll ich denn beweisen das ich nicht in dem geschlossenen Bereich war.
Ich habe die Webseite nur einmal geöffnet und die AGB gelesen und sofort mit X geschlossen keine Daten und erst recht nicht auf abschicken geklickt.
Mir ist soetwas noch nie passiert konnte kaum ruig schlafen doch gut zu wissen durch diese webseite ich bin nicht der einzige.
Man sollte solche Betreiber das Handwerk legen bloß wie das ist die Frage?
einfach abwarten und weitere Mahnungen über sich ergehen lassen ist nicht mein Ding.
Ich werde weiter nach einer Antwort suchen bis ich etwas gefunden habe das sich soetwas nicht mehr wiederholt.
ich möchte nicht die Lust am Internet verlieren durch irgendwelche Betrüger
also suchen und Antworten finden.


----------



## Sonnie07 (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Oberstes Gebot ist es, keine Gewinnspiele mitzumachen, wo die komplette Adresse verlangt wird. Normal würde Name und Mail doch ausreichen? Im Gewinnfall kann dann per Mail bescheid gegeben werden. Wozu also gleich die komplette Adresse angeben? Weil diese wahrscheinlich an solch dubiosen Firmen verkauft werden!!!

Meinen ersten kleinen Schritt hab ich gestern gemacht. Ich kriege immer den Newsletter von Tagesjoke. Zwischen den Witzen sind Werbungen. Unteranderem auch für Umfragen-Scout. Das ist ebenfalls eine Abzockseite, weil nur in den AGB´s zu lesen ist, daß das ganze 99 Euro kostet. Ein weiter Link im Newsletter führte zu einem Gewinnspiel. Unten waren Sponsoren angegeben. Unter anderem von Schnäppchenjagd. Ich zu Schnäppchenjagd auf die Page und mal die Frage gestellt, ob sie denn wirklich bei diesem Gewinnspiel Sponsor ist. Leider noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Hab den Witze-Newsletter jetzt gekündigt mit der Begründung, daß ich keinen Newsletter will, wo der Betreiber Abzockseiten unterstützt. 

Der Link zum Gewinnspiel enthielt auch die Buchstaben ref. Vielleicht wissen einige von Euch, was REF-Ralley´s sind. Man bewirbt eine Seite und wenn drauf geklickt wird, und Adressen eingetragen werden, verdient man daran.


----------



## Männlein (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe letze Woche auch eine Mail, mal wieder, von denen erhalten.
Soll auch zahlen, tue ich aber nicht.

Wegen:

a) ich habe mich nicht Angemeldet, und
b) ich lasse mich nicht Erpressen

Sollen die doch mal eine Anzeige gegen mich mache, dann schaue ich mal was passiert :sun:

Gruß Männlein


----------



## Jeje (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

oh du dicke sch.... wie schon gesagt: Wer Lesen Kann, Ist Klar Im Vorteil!!




an alle: 
Bei der ersten Zahlungsaufforderung Einspruch wegen Rechtswidrigkeit einlegen und kein Inkasso wird diese Sache weiter verfolgen. 

Wenn Ja, Verweis auf Einspruch denen (Inkasso) schicken!


----------



## Sonnie07 (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Jeje schrieb:


> oh du dicke sch.... wie schon gesagt: Wer Lesen Kann, Ist Klar Im Vorteil!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn schon, 1. wird das Inkasso-Büro sowieso zu teuer für diese Abzocker, und 2. sollten die so dumm sein, eins zu beauftragen, werden sie dadurch auch nicht weiterkommen. Zum Prozess wird es niemals kommen. 

Zurücklehnen und die Sache weiterverfolgen :-D


----------



## mike-marine (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen. Ich bin auch ein leidgeprüfter Kunde von
Fabrik-Einkauf und hätte nach meiner ersten Mahnung bis zum 15.10.2007
den Betrag zahlen sollen. Habe ich aber nicht:smile:Seither ist Funkstille soll heißen ich habe von denen bisher nichts mehr gehört. Hat von Euch denn schon jemand eine 2.Mahnung oder weiteren Schriftverkehr mit denen nach der ersten Mahnung gehabt????


----------



## Jeje (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Und wenn schon, 1. wird das Inkasso-Büro sowieso zu teuer für diese Abzocker, und 2. sollten die so dumm sein, eins zu beauftragen, werden sie dadurch auch nicht weiterkommen. Zum Prozess wird es niemals kommen.
> 
> Zurücklehnen und die Sache weiterverfolgen :-D




...habe auch nichts anderes gemeint mit meinem Beitrag. Ich meinte nur es gibt schon so viele Beiträge hierzu, manchmal reicht es auch sie einfach nur zu lesen.

Ich geb dir Recht aber der Spruch kam von mir:-D
Zurücklehnen und abwarten


----------



## samspam (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



mike-marine schrieb:


> Hat von Euch denn schon jemand eine 2.Mahnung oder weiteren Schriftverkehr mit denen nach der ersten Mahnung gehabt????



mein pony hat vorgestern die erste mahnung bekommen, es macht sich darüber aber genauso wenig gedanken wie ich


----------



## Sonnie07 (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi, ich sollte bis 14.10. laut Mahnung zahlen, hab auch noch nichts wieder gehört. Denke mal, die gehen im 4-Wochen-Takt vor und die 2. Mahnung kommt noch. Bin mal gespannt, welche Bankverbindung dann angegeben ist. Mittlerweile eine dritte? :-D


----------



## JohnDowny (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wie schon von mir bemerkt kann und sollte man, wenn man denkt Opfer eines Betruges geworden zu sein Anzeige einreichen.
Dies ist mittlerweile in manchen Bundesländern auch online möglich also auch ohne großen Aufwandt.

z.b.:

https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/service.html

für NRW.


----------



## Sonnie07 (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Schon längst passiert. Sämtlicher Schriftverkehr, weiteres Anschauungsmaterial liegt dem Landeskriminalamt in Hessen vor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Schon längst passiert. Sämtlicher Schriftverkehr, weiteres Anschauungsmaterial liegt dem Landeskriminalamt in Hessen vor.


Soll ich Dir sagen, was das entscheidende Wort hier ist, das meine Hoffnungen gen Null sinken lässt?
*Hessen*

LKA Hessen reimt sich auf "kannste vergessen"
aber was mehr als es zu versuchen bleibt? Tipp: Teile einigen Medien mit, dass das LKA Material hat. Die sollen evtl. nachfragen dort. Wirkt manchmal. Bei der Gelegenheit könnten die Medien (wie wär's mit WISO?) gleich mal fragen, was man bei den Leuten, die ich manchmal eher als "Inhaber des Ermittlungsauftrags" denn als "Ermittler" bezeichnen möchte, von den gesammelten Erkenntnissen engagierter "Ermittler" (ohne Ermittlungsauftrag) in Sachen "Swiss Connection"* hält. Man kann das sowohl bei WISO als auch bei den Hessen nachfragen.

*="Swiss Connection" war allerdings eigentlich eine etwas größere Angelegenheit. Ein Wirtschaftsbuch wie ein Krimi... Dringender Lesetipp!


> "Geld stinkt nicht", offenbar *vor allem dann nicht, wenn es schweizerische Bergluft atmen durfte*.


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wieso wird eigentlich das LKA in Hessen hier bemüht, die sind doch gar nicht für derartige Fälle zuständig - solche Sachen bearbeitet die Landespolizei!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hast recht - aber mir ist das einigermassen wurscht, wo es landet - wenn man wollte, könnte man das schon dort hin bringen, wo's hingehört -  wenn nichts passiert, kann man halt daraus schliessen, dass man nicht will (es könnte natürlich auch andere Gründe geben, daher eben: nachfragen).


----------



## Bluto (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo
Mir ist es genau so gegangen.Habe sofort einen Wiederruf per Mail geschickt der dann zurück kam,habe ihn dann an die andere Adresse gesendet und jetzt kam nach 10 Tagen ,Daß Sie den Wiederruf nicht akzeptieren können da ich angeblich Leistungen in anspruch genommen habe.Ich habe damals jegiglich die Seite angeklickt und gesehen daß man sich eintragen soll,da habe ich diese Seite sofort ohne einen Eintrag wieder geschlossen,da ich schon einmal auf sowas hereingefallen bin.Am nächsten Tag kam aber trotzdem eine Rechnung.Ich werde jetzt nicht mehr antworten und einfach abwarten,da ich mir wirklich nichts Vorzuwerfen habe.Warum kann man solchen [...] nicht das Handwek legen.Es sind ja nicht blos 5 oder 10 die Sie [...] sondern betimmt einige mehr.

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## samspam (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Reducal schrieb:


> solche Sachen bearbeitet die Landespolizei!




so viel zu arbeiten wäre hier ohnehin nicht mehr


----------



## Pinus (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> mein pony hat vorgestern die erste mahnung bekommen, es macht sich darüber aber genauso wenig gedanken wie ich



Ich habe auch eine 2.Mahnung erhalten, werde nicht darauf antworten und warten!!:sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Pinus schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine 2.Mahnung erhalten, werde nicht darauf antworten und warten!!:sun:


Warum auch? Glaube nicht, dass dort tatsächliche lebende Wesen die unzähligen Mails beantworten.
 Vermute, dass Autoresponder mit Standardmails  eingesetzt werden.

http://www.akademie.de/marketing-pr...ipps/marketingpr/autoresponder-beispiele.html
Der Ausdruck "Mail-Prellwand"  trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## flokoc (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe heute meine 2. Mahnung per Mail erhalten. Habe nun auch mal wie folgt drauf geantwortet:



> _Sehr geehrte Frau [ edit] ,
> 
> was sie hier betreiben ist ganz klar Internetbetrug. Ich widerspreche Ihrer unrechtsmäßigen Mahnung. Sollten Sie mich weiter mit Ihren E-Mails belästigen werde ich sofort Strafanzeige stellen und die Unterlagen meinen Anwalt überreichen!_




Ich hoffe ich hab mich da jetzt richtig verhalten. Falls noch mehr Emails kommen kann ich die Emailadresse ja auf die Blacklist setzen.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



flokoc schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich da jetzt richtig verhalten.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Sonnie07 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heute auch 2. Mahnung erhalten, die sind ja immer noch bei der Cronbank, also werde ich der Bank auch nochmal Bescheid geben, was die für Kunden haben. 

Wenn die da auch noch fliegen, ists wenigstens wieder ein kleiner Erfolg und für RC-Online ein Ärgernis.:-D


----------



## kathy (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

habe heute auch meine 2te mahnung erhalten :unzufrieden: und wie bei sonnie 07 ist auch bei mir die cronbank. was schon merkwürdig ist das sie schreiben mein widderrufsrecht ist abgelaufen obwohl ich hilfsweise wiederrufen habe :-D.jetzt drohen sie auch mit dem inkassobüro und rechtsanwälten .


----------



## derdresdner (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

da bin ich mal wieder, heute kam meine 2. Mahnung  mittlerweile sind es schon weit über 90 Euro die ich zahlen soll. Bin ja gespannt, wann das erste Schreiben von irgendwelchen dubiosen Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälten kommt. Jedenfalls freue ich mich irgendiwe dass auch andere auf solchen Mist reinfallen und AUCH NICHT ZAHLEN WOLLEN !!! :-D


----------



## pumuckel (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo,
soeben ist auch bei mir die letzte mahnung eingetroffen,es wäre sicher gut,wenn jemand der bank einen tip gibt,denn bei der ersten rechnung war es ja die sparkasse.
Jedenfalls sehen die keinen cent,ich,habe gleich rückgeantwortet und ihnen nochmal versucht zu verklickern,das ich fristgemäß widerrufen habe und das es nicht meine sache ist,wenn sie dies ignorieren,pumuckel
p.s.schade um die schöne zeit,die so verplemmpert wird.


----------



## CFruth (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab heute auch die 2. Mahnung bekommen! Soll man wirklich nichts machen? Komisch ist das die sogar einige meiner Widersprüche beantwortet haben! Hab schon ein komisches gefühl bei der Sache, aber das wollen die so mit Sicherheit! Gezahlt wird auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



CFruth schrieb:


> Soll man wirklich nichts machen?


hast du  dir  das eigentlich wirklich mal durchgelesen? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
danach dürfte eine  solche Frage  eigentlich nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## Franziska (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



CFruth schrieb:


> Komisch ist das die sogar einige meiner Widersprüche beantwortet haben!





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass dort tatsächliche lebende Wesen die unzähligen Mails beantworten.



...


----------



## Sonnie07 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Obs die Cronbank interessiert, was sie für Kunden hat, wage ich mittlerweile zu bezweifeln: http://www.winfuture-forum.de/lofiversion/index.php?t113749.html


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Obs die Cronbank interessiert, was sie für Kunden hat, wage ich mittlerweile zu bezweifeln:


http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=113749
Pecunia non olet.... "Geld stinkt nicht" sagte schon  vor 2000 Jahren Kaiser Augustus 
nehme an, dass  man sich mit Bedacht dieses  Institut ausgesucht hat...
(die Geruchsnerven sind vielleicht  besonders unempfindlich, sind ja auch nur virtuelle ..)
[noparse]http://www.küchenfinanzierung.de/index.php?id=27[/noparse]


> In Ihrer Eigenschaft als Direktbank ist die CRONBANK für Ihre Kunden
> *von jedem Ort der Welt erreichbar, rund um die Uhr und unabhängig von Öffnungszeiten. *


Nachtigall ick  hör dir trapsen...


----------



## Lottchen (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich hab heute auch meine 2te Mahnung bekommen. Die wollen wenn ich nicht zahle das inkassobüro einschalten. Werd aber nicht ein Cent abdrücken da kann ja jeder kommen und sich mein bestes holen wo kommen wir da den hin?
Wir haben uns ja alle nicht Registriert, soweit wie ich das verfolgt habe, habe ein Kumpel der ist Polizist werd mal mit dem Quatschen wie wir uns verhalten sollen!!!  Sag euch dann bescheid was er gesagt hat! bis die Tage


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Lottchen schrieb:


> habe ein Kumpel der ist Polizist werd mal mit dem Quatschen wie wir uns verhalten sollen!!!


Mehr als das, was hier steht, wird da kaum bei rumkommen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Alles, was darüber hinaus ginge, wäre an dieser Stelle ohnehin unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.


----------



## gewinni (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

habe heute auch die 2. mahnung bekommen 92,50€ , wenn ich bis zum 28.10.2007 nicht bezahle , wollen die ein Inksassobüro und Rechtsanwälte einschalten 
Inhaber CF Abrechnung 
Bank : Cronbank
Konto : ****
BLZ : ****
Swift/ BIC ****
IBAN : ****
Und was mache ich nun ? 
Gewinni


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



gewinni schrieb:


> Und was mache ich nun ?


wenn du das jetzt immer noch nicht weißt, ist dir nicht zu helfen. Ein letzter Versuch:  
Die beiden vorhergehenden Seiten  und das hier lesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

 Manchmal  fragt man sich,  wozu man hier überhaupt postet ...


----------



## tschensie (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



gewinni schrieb:


> Und was mache ich nun ?
> Gewinni




Nichts.... wenn Du Dir die Zeit nimmst, mal hier im Forum zu stöbern, siehst Du, das diese Firma darauf aus ist, Leute so schnell und so gut wie möglich mit Mahnungen einzuschüchtern. Da Du sicher (wie viele andere hier auch) Deine Daten nicht extra eingetragen hast, geschweigedenn die tollen Infos genutzt hast, solltest Du Ruhe bewahren. Die hoffen doch nur ,das jemand bezahlt. 
Denn wenn das nur ,sagen wir 5% der angemailten Leute bezahlen, haben die doch ihren Gewinn dicke gemacht.
Ich hab die erste Rechnung schon bekommen, freu mich schon auf die nächsten kläglichen Versuche mit Mahnungen und Inkassodrohungen. Ich bin gern dabei, wenn die gegen mich vor Gericht ziehen.....*lach*
Mal sehen, welches Gericht diese Leute wieder ohne Handschellen aus dem Saal entlässt....
Hab die Sache mal bei der Dienststelle Internetkriminalität bei der PD Chemnitz  angezeigt.....so bin ich eben, wenn mir jemand versucht, Schulden einzureden, die ich noch nicht gemacht habe.....

Gruß tschensie


----------



## hartmut1943 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



flokoc schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab mich da jetzt richtig verhalten. Falls noch mehr Emails kommen kann ich die Emailadresse ja auf die Blacklist setzen.


Das ist die Sprache, die diese [ edit]  versteht, denn sonst gibt die nicht auf in ihrem Wahn Geld zu [ edit]


----------



## samspam (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ja eigenartig, hier und in anderen foren steht haargenau, wie man sich zu verhalten hat und kaum kommt die zweite mahnwelle werden wieder viele nervös, selbst wenn von einem (dubiosen) inkassobüro ein briefchen kommen sollte - mehr als lustige abwechslung ist das nicht - und so solltet ihr das auch sehen;
einzig bei einem *Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid* besteht handlungsbedarf und selbst dazu steht einiges hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

der cronbank sollten viel mehr betroffene (eigentlich alle) schreiben, vielleicht zeigt das mehr wirkung!


----------



## gue88 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo zusammen,

hab mich jetzt hier auch mal angemeldet.
Bin auch zum Opfer von dieser Sache geworden.

Habe heute auch meine 2. Mahnung bekommen, wie alle anderen. Naja, werde so weiter machen wie bisher und wie ihr das sagt, einfach nichts machen und abwarten.
Ihr gebt mir wenigstens ein bisschen Sicherheit, wer weiß was ich ohne euch schon alles angestellt hätte 

Bin mal gespannt was da noch alles so kommt.


----------



## Domerzil (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo

Wie inzwischen x-mal gelesen bin ich nicht allein.

Die Webseite wurde zwar angeklickt, aber nach dem gelesenen 'Beitrag' von € 86,- wieder geschlossen. Trotzdem habe ich ein Mail + Rechnung erhalten.

Zuerst habe ich folgendes Mail zurückgeschickt:



> >Guten Tag
> >Gemäß den Vorschriften Ihrer AGB widerrufe ich hiermit meine >Vertragserklärung und mache von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch.
> 
> >Mit frdl. Gruß
> ...




Danach erhielt ich das schon bekannte Mail:



> >der Anmeldeprozess durchläuft eine Vielzahl von Sicherheitskontrollen. Dabei >werden u.a. die technischen Daten der Anmeldung protokolliert, namentlich >Zeit/Datum, IP-Adresse und Hostname sowie die weiteren Einstellungen >>>(Browser, Betriebssystem etc.).
> 
> >Außerdem müssen Sie bei der Anmeldung Ihre E-Mail-Adresse per >sog. "double opt-in" bestätigen. Es ist also eindeutig sichergestellt, daß man >sich nur mit einer korrekten E-Mail-Adresse anmelden kann. Sie haben sich >demgemäß mit der E-Mail-Adresse, mit der sie jetzt an den Support >schreiben, angemeldet.
> 
> ...



Meine Antwort:



> >Vielen Dank für die Infos in Ihrem obigen Mail, die mir jedoch bereits >hinlänglich bekannt waren.
> 
> >Unbekannt ist mir dagegen, dass ich in meinem Mail auch nur annähernd >über jene Dinge gesprochen habe, wo Sie jetzt glauben mich belehren zu >müssen. Ich würde es deshalb begrüßen, wenn Sie sich mein Mail nochmals >Wort für Wort durchlesen würden. Dabei sollten Sie jedoch nicht versäumen >den zusätzlich eingeblendeten Text aus Ihren eigenen AGB ebenfalls zu >lesen.
> 
> ...




Hab' ich da etwas falsch gemacht?
Auf jeden Fall werde ab jetzt nichts mehr von mir aus unternehmen, sondern mal abwarten, was da passiert.
Gelesen habe ich ja jetzt über diese [ edit] -Firma schon genug und werde mich auf Eure Linie begeben.


Gruß      Domerzil


----------



## Sonnie07 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Sehr geehrte Frau *****,
> 
> wir sind stets bestrebt, mit unseren Beiträgen das Interesse der Zuschauer zu wecken. Angesichts der zahlreichen Anfragen und Vorschläge müssen wir jedoch eine redaktionelle Themenauswahl treffen und können leider momentan den von Ihnen eingereichten Vorschlag nicht im Rahmen unserer Sendung berücksichtigen.
> 
> ...


Das war ja wohl ein Schuß in den Ofen..... Schade


----------



## Antidialer (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Das war ja wohl ein Schuß in den Ofen..... Schade



Mal ehrlich, hattest du etwas anderes erwartet?


----------



## Franziska (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Domerzil schrieb:


> Hab' ich da etwas falsch gemacht?



Falsch ist Deine Annahme, daß das jemand "Wort für Wort" durchlesen würde.


----------



## Ralf K. (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Das war ja wohl ein Schuß in den Ofen..... Schade


Alle Fabrikeinkaufler sollten die Tv-Sender anschreiben.
Für ihr Themenarchiv

Antwort von "Ein Fall für Escher":


> Sehr geehrter Herr Ralf K,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail zu unserer Sendereihe ”Ein Fall für Escher” und Ihr Interesse, das Sie uns damit entgegenbringen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sillibilli28 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

juhu wurden ja heute wieder sammel Mahnungen rausgegeben. endlich mal wieder post hab schon drauf gewartet. :-p
na mal abwarten was noch geschied ich denke nicht mehr viel. Briefe per post werden die sich sparen kostet ja dann geld und von uns werden sie keins bekommen.


----------



## kathy (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

jep das war heute der tag der mahnungen :-D
das habe ich gerade von jemanden gekriegt das steht schonmal drinne wie vielleicht die rechtsanwälte heißen 

Laut K-Tipp vom 4. Oktober ist Vorsicht geboten vor diesen Web-Seiten, weil da könnt Ihr in eine Falle geraten und nachher kommen
Rechnungen ins Haus geflattert. Vorsicht ist ebenfalls geboten vor den Anwälten [ edit] 
Viele Internet-Nutzer haben zurzeit Ärger mit Rechtsanwälten wie [ edit]  Die Anwälte fordern Geld. Diese Forderungen sind ungerechtfertigt. Der K-Tipp sagt, wie man sich wehren kann. 

_Blacklist gelöscht _


----------



## Männlein (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sillibilli28 schrieb:


> juhu wurden ja heute wieder sammel Mahnungen rausgegeben. endlich mal wieder post hab schon drauf gewartet. :-p
> na mal abwarten was noch geschied ich denke nicht mehr viel. Briefe per post werden die sich sparen kostet ja dann geld und von uns werden sie keins bekommen.



Ich stimme dir zu, habe heute auch meine 2. und angeblich letzte Mahnung erhalten. Ich glaube in 4 Wochen schreibt mich ein Inkasso-Büro an. 
COOOLLLLL


----------



## Sonnie07 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Männlein schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, habe heute auch meine 2. und angeblich letzte Mahnung erhalten. Ich glaube in 4 Wochen schreibt mich ein Inkasso-Büro an.
> COOOLLLLL



Kriegste sicher schneller. Die erste Mahnung kam nach 4 Wochen, von der ersten zur zweiten Mahnung vergingen gerade mal 2 Wochen. Solangsam wirds ja spannend hier. 

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn garnichts mehr passiert und einige von Euch :scherzkeks:anfangen zu :cry:weil sie doch unbedingt ein Schreiben von einer Inkassofirma haben wollen :-D


----------



## Pjotr (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo, auch ich erhielt die 2. Mahnung!
"Still ruht der See!
P.


----------



## Männlein (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Sonnie07,

ich soll nun bis zum 29.10 zahlen :-p. Danach wird erstmal eine Woche vergehen, da die Mädels und Jungs erstmal aus England nach Deutschland kommen müssen, um auf einen Knopf in ihrer Briefkastenfirma hier in Deutschland drücken müssen (vielleicht :smile.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was sich die [ edit]  noch alles einfallen lassen um an mein Geld zu kommen, wahrscheinlich nur Mails mit blablabla :bla:

Gruß Männlein


----------



## Gordito (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Juuuuuhuuuuuu habe auch die 2. Mahnung bekommen !!!!
Ich freu mich.
Die 1. Mahnung habe ich am 26.09. bekommen heute die 2. Mahnung !!!
Herrlich was ich hier so lese, ich fühle ich mich zuhause.

Ich stehe parat für eine Sammelklage oder sonst sowas in dieser Richtung, unterstütze jeden. 

TV scheint ja nicht so dahinter her zu sein.
Na ja die Polizei auch nicht, wenn soviele dies schon melden und immer noch nichts passiert, aber ich bin ja kein Jurist.

Ich melde mich dan wieder hier im Forum, wenn die nächste Mail oder ein postalisches Schreiben kommt.

Gruss

Gordito


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Ich bin mal gespannt, was sich die [ edit] noch alles einfallen lassen um an mein Geld zu kommen, wahrscheinlich nur Mails mit blablabla



Nicht nur _wahrscheinlich_, sondern _sicher_. Hier eine Mahnung, da eine bösere Mahnung, dann eine Mahnung mit wohlklingender Adresse einer "Inkasssofirma", vielleicht springt ja auch noch ein arbeitsloser Rechtsanwalt auf und gibt seinen Namen für die Drohbriefe her. 

Irgendwann haben dann die erhofften zehn Prozent der Opfer sich einschüchtern lassen und gezahlt. Die Betreiber kaufen sich den nächsten Porsche und die Seite wird dicht gemacht. Wie immer eben...


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Ich stehe parat für eine Sammelklage oder sonst sowas in dieser Richtung, unterstütze jeden.



Sammelklagen gibts nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Gordito schrieb:


> Ich stehe parat für eine Sammelklage oder sonst sowas in dieser Richtung,


zum 361. Mal es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland  auch nicht "sowas in der Richtung"  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Gordito (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> zum 361. Mal es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland  auch nicht "sowas in der Richtung"
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


Captain Picard,

bin kein Jurist, wollte nur damit zum Ausdruck bin, daß bei legale Aktionen mit an Bord sein werde
Mehr nicht

Die kleine Leuchte
Gordtio


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Gordito schrieb:


> bin kein Jurist, wollte nur damit zum Ausdruck bin, daß bei legale Aktionen mit an Bord sein werde


Ob dir das gefällt oder nicht, juristisch steht jeder für sich allein. Legale Aktionen sind auf  Schreiben  an Zeitungen, Radio/Fernsehsehsender beschränkt.


----------



## Sonnie07 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hmmmmm,,,,, Geld stinkt also nicht????? Soweit ich recherchiert habe, ist die Landeszentralbank Hessen in Essen ansässig? Diese müsste sich doch auch für solche Machenschaften einer in ihrem Bunde befindlichen Bank interessieren?

Textet mal dazu, bin im Begriff der Cronbank zu schreiben, und weiß nicht recht, ob ich das als sozusagene Mini-Drohung miteinbringen kann.


----------



## JohnDowny (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Warum bekommt ihr so tolle zweite Mails ich hab nur folgendes  mir 

Zuerst


> 15.10.07 21:57:17 Uhr
> 
> Sehr geehrte(r) -----,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nutzung von Fabrik-Einkauf.com. Wir hoffen, Sie hatten bereits Gelegenheit, sich bereits umfassend im Mitgliederbereich zu informieren.
> ...


 Darauf der versuch des Widerspruch


> 15.10.07 23:23:24 Uhr
> 
> 
> This is the Postfix program at host fmmailgate04.web.de.
> ...



noch zweimal NICHT ZUSTELLBAR

Online Anzeige eingereicht und prompt:


> 16.10.07 09:51:29 Uhr
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrt- ------
> ...




Dann kam auch mal was von der Truppe RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.


> 17.10.07 17:59:23
> ------------------------------------
> Kunden-Nr.: *
> Rechnung Nr.: *
> ...






> 17.10.07 22:13:17 Uhr
> Hallo,
> ich habe den Dienst nicht genutzt weiter habe ich dem vertrag sofort wiedersprochen jedoch haben sie keine gültige Mail Adresse,
> darüber hinaus habe ich Strafanzeige wegen Betug  gegen sie gestellt.
> ...



Hab seitdem nichts mehr gehört dachte deshalb die Mailadresse wäre auch tot.

Naja werd wohl am 24. nochmal was von denen bekommen.. wegen ablauf der Zahlungsfrist.


----------



## Franziska (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Soweit ich recherchiert habe, ist die Landeszentralbank Hessen in Essen ansässig?



Die Landeszentralbank in Hessen (Sitz in Frankfurt am Main)


----------



## Sonnie07 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@Franziska, danke, aber da werd ich mich drum kümmern, wenns soweit ist, erstmal soll die Cronbank Kontakt herstellen zu mir, und mich nicht ignorieren.

Ein leichtes Druckmittel kommt da gerade Recht. Weiß aber nicht ob das sinnvoll ist, und warte auf Antwort von Euch.


----------



## derdresdner (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab eben auch nochmal an diverse fernsehsender geschrieben


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



derdresdner schrieb:


> Hab eben auch nochmal an diverse fernsehsender geschrieben



In Dubai bekommen sie jetzt sicher Angst :unbekannt:

Im Ernst: Lieber engagierst du dich in Foren wie hier und hilfst anderen Betroffenen, als TV-Sender anzuschreiben, die ohnehin wenig ausrichten können...


----------



## Sonnie07 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> In Dubai bekommen sie jetzt sicher Angst :unbekannt:
> 
> Im Ernst: Lieber engagierst du dich in Foren wie hier und hilfst anderen Betroffene, als TV-Sender anzuschreiben, die ohnehin wenig ausrichten können...



Ist für mich auf meine Frage auch noch ne Antwort drin?? Siehe vorige Seite. Möchte meine Mail jetzt endlich abschicken. :smile:


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> Lieber engagierst du dich in Foren wie hier


darüber lohnt es sich, zu diskutieren - bei Gelegenheit. Das Thema ist hier jedenfalls "ausreichend erörtert" [Hits: 52.217, googleranking blendend] und somit wäre durchaus Kapazität in eine andere Richtung - ich würde aus mehreren Gründen Richtung Öffentlich-Rechtlich plädieren. WISO. Da kennt man die Pappenheimer, Dubaianer, Frankfurter - nur der CR könnte selbst für den WISO-Detektiv neu sein. Der Herr H*E* kennt den ja auch nicht, oder? Aber ein paar Konsorten von der I*-M* kennt man bei wiso genauer als bei anderen Programmen. Insofern wäre de Einarbeitungszeit kürzerund man dürfte auch hoffen, dass man nicht nach Dubai fliegt, um infotainmentgigantistisch Briefkästen im RAK-Businesscenter zu filmen 

Hier der Sonderservice:
h**p://www.rakbc.com/uploads/images//rak_out_b.jpg
(Ras Al Khaimah Free Trade Zone Business Park, first floor. Al Nakheel Area)
h**p://www.rakbc.com/uploads/images//tt_out_b.jpg
(# 201A, Twin Towers, Baniyas Rd.
4404 – Dubai)
So, jetzt kann sich SAT1 das schenken 

[_direkte Bildlinks entfernt. aka_]


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Ist für mich auf meine Frage auch noch ne Antwort drin?? Siehe vorige Seite. Möchte meine Mail jetzt endlich abschicken. :smile:


Du meinst


Sonnie07 schrieb:


> ...ist die Landeszentralbank Hessen in Essen ansässig? Diese müsste sich doch auch für solche Machenschaften einer in ihrem Bunde befindlichen Bank interessieren?
> Textet mal dazu, bin im Begriff der Cronbank zu schreiben, und weiß nicht recht, ob ich das als sozusagene Mini-Drohung miteinbringen kann.


?

"Drohung" ist ein schweres Wortgeschütz. Ich würde die Bank davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass der Schriftverkehr und ein paar Hintergründe an die LZB gehen. Zur Kennntisnahme und Bewertung (Warum nicht auch gleich an die IHK Offenbach?)

Es gibt auch Seiten mit Erfahrungsberichten zur Cronbank. Auch solche Seiten könnte man durchaus in einem Schreiben erwähnen 

Insgesamt sind das aber kräftezehrende Scharmützel am Rande. Wenn Du aber genug Kräfte hast: Nur zu!
Meine Kräfte reichen derzeit gerade mal für eine lieblos hingerotzte Anfrage bei den Scheichs in Dubai, was sie prinzipiell zu unternehmen bereit wären, falls Firmen den Ruf ihres Finanzplatzes beschädigen. Offenbar hat ja sonst noch keiner gefargt in Dubai, oder? Vielleicht habe ich, bis sich Medien interessieren, wenigstens einen Ansprechpartner dort


----------



## Sonnie07 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Meine Kraft reicht alleine deshalb aus, weil durch ein gesperrtes Konto von RC-Online viele Menschen, die aus Angst überweisen, ihr Geld zurückbekommen, weil das Konto gelöscht wurde. Und DAS will ich erreichen. Und wenn die Cron-Bank auch gleich zwei blaue Augen bekommt stört mich das nicht im geringsten:gaehn:


----------



## NewBeetle (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Männlein schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, habe heute auch meine 2. und angeblich letzte Mahnung erhalten. Ich glaube in 4 Wochen schreibt mich ein Inkasso-Büro an.
> COOOLLLLL





Hallo ! Ich habe inzwischen auch die 2te Mahnung im EMail Kasten liegen... wie würgt man ein evtl. Inkasso-Schreiben ab ? Die auf den Widerspruch hinweisen oder sollte man das ganze dann doch so langsam in den SPAM Filter aufnehmen ?


----------



## Sonnie07 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ruhe bewahren,.... Ab und an in den Spam-Mail-Ordner reinsehen, weil man ist ja neugierig, ob da noch was kommt. Wenn ja, wieder ignorieren. Bei innerlicher Unruhe gegebenenfalls hier nochmal posten, um den Unfrieden der Seele rauszulassen. Danach hier von Seite 1 ab nochmal alles durchlesen. Wenn wir dann auf Seite 100 hier sind, fallen die Augen von alleine zu und man schläft sehr gut durch die Nacht :-D


----------



## sillibilli28 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

sagt mal hat hier jemand überhaupt schon mal was vom inkasso bekommen ???


----------



## Wembley (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sillibilli28 schrieb:


> sagt mal hat hier jemand überhaupt schon mal was vom inkasso bekommen ???


Ja und weiter? Was ändert sich denn, wenn sich das "Inkasso" meldet? "Inkasso" ist ein angsteinflößendes Wort, aber dahinter ist sehr wenig. Siehe hier:
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/
Dieser Text wird deine Nerven beruhigen. 

An alle, die halbe Fernsehlandschaft Deutschlands den Burschen an den Hals hetzen wollen:
Es ist ja nicht so, dass bis dato nichts über solche Geschäftsmethoden, die es in dieser Form seit ca. zwei Jahren gibt, berichtet worden wäre. Im Gegenteil. Bei den einschlägigen Sendungen waren diese Burschen sehr oft ein Thema. Na und man hat sie auch des öfteren besucht. Nur das eine Mal wurde die Tür nicht geöffnet, ein anderes Mal war jemand nicht zu erreichen und da gab es auch noch den Fall, wo die Reporter von BIZZ offensichtlich imaginären Personen nachjagten. Zumindest kannte keiner die Personen, die als "Ansprechpartner" und ähnliches angegeben wurden. 

Was hat sich geändert? Der eine oder andere hörte auf, allerdings wohl aus anderen Gründen. An deren Stelle trat ein anderer. Viele machen allerdings weiter, als ob nix gewesen wäre. Die tauchen dann unter und verlegen ihren Standort. Die wahren Hintermänner kriegt man ohnehin kaum zu Gesicht. Höchstens blutjunge Anfänger im Internet-Business oder ältere Herren mit Hund, die möglicherweise nicht einmal einen Computer einschalten können, aber für ein Gulasch und ein Bier den Job des "Geschäftsführers" einer Internet-Firma machen.

Trotzdem hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn wieder mal darüber berichtet würde. Was in diesem Fall getrieben wird bzw. wurde, bekam bzw. bekommt eine teilweise neue Dimension. Zwei Klicks und Juhu? Das sollte schon zu denken geben und den Herren vom Fernsehen den einen oder anderen Beitrag wert sein.

Aber man soll sich nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass durch den vermeintlichen Druck des Fernsehens viel erreicht werden könnte.


----------



## dieter_w (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Wembley schrieb:


> ... Aber man soll sich nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass durch den vermeintlichen Druck des Fernsehens viel erreicht werden könnte.


Das einzige Sinnvolle, was man durch Beiträge in den Medien erreichen kann, ist, dass die vielen ahnungslosen Mitbürger für diese Machenschaften sensibilisiert werden. 
Dass vielleicht mal *VOR* einem Klick überlegt wird, was sich daraus für Unannehmlichkeiten ergeben könnten.

Wichtig ist, *VOR* dem Klicken eines Links (beim Überfahren mit dem Mauszeiger) sich in der Statuszeile des Browsers anzusehen, wohin dieser Link führt. Vorausgesetzt, man kann diese dann vielfach kryptischen Zeichen auch richtig deuten.

Ein direktes Vorgehen gegen diese Drahtzieher ist - von einzelnen kleinen Erfolgen abgesehen - eher als unmöglich anzusehen. Aus gutem Grund werden bevorzugt Schlupflöcher in entfernten Ländern genutzt.

Da ist die Aufklärung sicherlich die beste Möglichkeit, dem zu entgegnen. Und daher kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht genügend Beiträge im Fernsehen und in der Presse geben. Verbunden mit dem Hinweis, dass es zur Vertiefung dieser Informationen Verbraucherschutzportale wie Computerbetrug.de, Antispam.de usw. gibt.


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das Fernsehen bringt bevorzugt Beiträge, die neu sind. Berichte über Kostenfallen sind nicht neu.

Man kam bei www.youtube.com und anderen Diensten dieser Art als Suchtext "Fass ohne Boden" oder die Namen einschlägig bekannter Anbieter eingeben. Das Fernsehen sendet seit 2 Jahren regelmäßig.

Wir leben auch mit Autoknackern und Taschendieben. Da kommt auch nicht jede Woche ein Beitrag. Das Thema ist immer aktuell, aber auch bekannt. Die Bekanntheit der Kostenfallen muss natürlich noch steigen.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mindestens genau so wichtig ist, nicht jeden  (Gewinnspiel)spam aufzurufen und  dort in größter 
Unbedarftheit  und  Naivität seine Daten preiszugeben. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken.
 Das sollte man  sich immer vor Augen halten.
Es ist für mich erschreckend,  wie sorglos mit dieser perfiden Form des Spams  umgegangen  wird. 
Gerade dort, wo   User berichten, sie hätten  die Seite nur aufgerufen, geht  mit ziemlicher Sicherheit 
eine solche Vorgeschichte  voraus. Spam bleibt Spam, auch wenn was von Gewinnspielen oder 
sonst für tollen Dingen gefaselt und und das Blaue  vom Himmel versprochen wird. 
Jede Mail, die nicht von bekannten Adressen stammt, ist Spam. *Spam ist immer gefährlich.*


----------



## NewBeetle (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sillibilli28 schrieb:


> sagt mal hat hier jemand überhaupt schon mal was vom inkasso bekommen ???



Würde mich auch einmal interessieren, vor allem wie siehts bei Euch mit diesem Anscheiben aus :



> >herzlichen Dank für Ihre Nachricht bzw. Ihre Anfrage an unseren Support.
> 
> >Bitte entschuldigen Sie die verspätete Antwort - es war mir wichtig, Ihr
> >Anliegen persönlich zu prüfen und dementsprechend auch persönlich zu
> ...


  ´´´´´´´´´´´´

Einer scheint denen entweder zu Billig oder die Aussicht auf Erfolg zu gering ?

NewBeetle


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sillibilli28 schrieb:


> sagt mal hat hier jemand überhaupt schon mal was vom inkasso bekommen ???


Zum Thema "Inkasso" gabs bei Antispam einen guten satirischen Beitrag :lol:


----------



## hartmut1943 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



gewinni schrieb:


> habe heute auch die 2. mahnung bekommen 92,50€ , wenn ich bis zum 28.10.2007 nicht bezahle , wollen die ein Inksassobüro und Rechtsanwälte einschalten
> Inhaber CF Abrechnung
> Bank : Cronbank
> Konto : ****
> ...


Keine Angst, denn die Dame weiß genau, dass wenn es hart auf hart kommt,sie die 2. Siegerin ist. Wir stehen einander ein und werde diese Hürde auch nehmen.


----------



## hartmut1943 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> @Franziska, danke, aber da werd ich mich drum kümmern, wenns soweit ist, erstmal soll die Cronbank Kontakt herstellen zu mir, und mich nicht ignorieren.
> 
> Ein leichtes Druckmittel kommt da gerade Recht. Weiß aber nicht ob das sinnvoll ist, und warte auf Antwort von Euch.


Ich bin der Kiefer, denn ich habe an die Bank eine E-Mail abgesetzt wegen Mitwirkung an Betrugshandlung eines Kunden, mal hören ich melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## hartmut1943 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mal was ganz Neues vom Fabrikeinkauf:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,
> 
> Ihre Nachricht haben wir erhalten - dies können wir in der Form nicht
> akzeptieren.
> ...




"xxxxxxxxxx" <[email protected]> schrieb:


> > Unterlassen sie bitte die Belästigung, denn einen Widerspruch wollen sie ja
> > nicht sondern nur abzocken für Unsinn und wenn sie weitermachen, dann haben
> > sie bald den Staatsanwalt an den Hacken.
> > Ich habe widersprochen und zwar bevor sie überhaupt handeln konnten, aber
> ...


> 


> > MAHNUNG - WICHTIG!
> > ------------------------------------
> > Kunden-Nr.:   F41485
> > Mahnung Nr.:   F16 - 11538
> ...


 ------- *soll angeblich 14 Tage dauern??????*
Bemerkung:
Widerspruch wurde vor der "Anmeldung" abgeschickt, weil die E-Mail-Adresse, die angegeben wurde, nicht stimmt


> > Im Anhang zu dieser E-Mail finden Sie die Mahnung als PDF-Dokument. Das
> > Dokument ist geprüft; es ist virenfrei. Zum Öffnen benötigen Sie den
> > kostenfreie Adobe Reader. Sie können diesen unter
> > http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html herunterladen.
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wer über Links debattieren möchte, kann das hier tun

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49626


----------



## NewBeetle (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



hartmut1943 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Kiefer, denn ich habe an die Bank eine E-Mail abgesetzt wegen Mitwirkung an Betrugshandlung eines Kunden, mal hören ich melde mich dann nochmal.



Hoi !

Die habe ich auch schon angeschrieben incl. Nennung der Konto Nr. und er BLZ kam aber leider nichts zurück ... hatte in meinem Schreiben eine Rufschädigung für die Bank bei Mitwirkung an Betrugshandlung genannt 

NewBeetle


----------



## Sonnie07 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Und ich hab die Cronbank gestern benachrichtigt. Hilft das vielleicht beim Aufwachen?? Wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Cortez72 (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich habe auch mal die Cronbank angeschrieben, vielleicht tut sich bei denen ja was, wenn sich die Zahl der Beschwerden summiert.
Achja, fast vergessen, eine zweite Mahnung ist heute auch angekommen. :-D


----------



## pumuckel (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

sollen wir alle die cronbank anschreiben,pumuckel?


----------



## Masterrobin (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo zusammen,
nun habe auch ich mich schon mehrfach hier beteiligt, doch im Prinzip noch keine Ruhe. Ich habe nun mittlerweile ähnlich viel (und auch die gleiche) Post von denen bkommen, wie eben viele hier. Nur kam jetzt Dienstag die zweite Mahnung per Email. Per Post habe ich noch nichts und in den Anhang, also die PDF-Datei, wo evtl. meine Adresse drin stehen könnte, schaue ich nicht hinein, schon aus Angst vor Viren.

Hat hier schon jemand ebenso zwei Mahnungen erhalten, wo der Rechnungsbetrag von 86 € aus 92,50 € geklettert ist? Ich werde mich weiter ruhig verhalten, doch bissel ein mulmiges Gefühl habe ich natürlich. Wäre nett, wenn ihr Euch mal auch dazu melden würdet. Vielen Dank...

LG Stephan


----------



## Franziska (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Karl-Heinz schrieb:


> Die hoffen ja darauf das man Angst bekommt u. bezahlt.



Aber das willst Du doch nicht! Alles klar?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Masterrobin schrieb:


> doch bissel ein mulmiges Gefühl habe ich natürlich.


Was hat sich denn geändert, außer dass die nächste Taste auf dem verstimmten Drohklavier 
angeschlagen wurde?
In fast allen  Threads dieses Forum Allgemeines kannst du von diesen Katzenkonzerten lesen.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



hartmut1943 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir helfen auf meinem PC einen Link zu istallieren, der ausschließt, dass man zukünftig die E-Mail als Spam sofort vernichten kann, denn ich bin nicht verpflichtet jeden Müll im Internet zu öffnen noch zu lesen! In bin noch nicht soweit mit meinen 64 Jahren.


Die Anfrage abgetrennt und  in entsprechendes Forum verschoben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49638


----------



## Biggy2354 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heute die erste Mahnung erhalten, trotz Widerspruch und Mitteilung, dass künftig Mails von fabrik-Einkauf.com im Spam-Ordner landen.

Ich werde darauf NICHT reagieren.
Was bilden die sich denn ein, wer sie sind??



> *MAHNUNG - WICHTIG!*
> ------------------------------------
> Kunden-Nr.:   []
> Mahnung Nr.:  []
> ...


----------



## dieterm (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab den gleichen S.... heute auch bekommen 

Nach Widerruf etc halt ichs jetzt wie uns alter Kaiser --> Net amol ignorieren


----------



## Biggy2354 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> Hab den gleichen S.... heute auch bekommen
> 
> Nach Widerruf etc halt ichs jetzt wie uns alter Kaiser --> Net amol ignorieren



genau so ist es, sollen sich andere "dumme" suchen


----------



## Biggy2354 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Der allergrösste Witz ist, die von denen genannte IP ist nicht unsere :-D:-D:-D

Lieben Gruss 
Biggy


----------



## dieterm (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Bei uns ist es zwar die korrekte IP (der Pallawatsch passierte durch einen Irrtumsklick auf ein Spammail)...aber die können sich trotzdem brausen gehen.

18.00 Spammail,irrtümlicher Klick
18.01 Rechnung
18.05 Widerruf nach allen Regeln der Kunst

also..[ edit] ... Marie...mein Geld das kriegst du nie


----------



## Biggy2354 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe ja auch drauf geklickt, allerdings nie angemeldet.
Postwendend kam dann auch die Rechnung und heute die 1. Mahnung.

Allerdings frage ich mich wie sie auf diese IP kommen.


----------



## dieterm (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

"angemeldet" hab ich mich auch nie...auch nicht eingeloggt oder so ...ein Klick und Zack schon wars passiert.

Das mit der falschen IP ist schon lustig...weiter vorn kannst du ja Antidialers Korrespondenz mit diesem seriösen Unternehmen nachlesen. Irrwitzig. Ich tu mir das nicht an...sollen sie mich doch verklagen, das wär a Hetz...auf gut wienerisch gesagt.


----------



## Biggy2354 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Exakt so wars bei mir auch.
Habe auch nie einen Account und ein Passwort erhalten.

[......]

_Satz aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## dieterm (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Noch was:

In der Spammail stand auch:

_PS: *Keine Angst, wir wollen Ihnen keine Produkte verkaufen* - bei uns finden Sie einen Geheim-Report mit Spezial-Adressen der Haendler sowie wertvolle Tipps und Tricks._

Ich nehme mal an auch eine "Serviceleistung" gilt rechtlich als "Produkt" und da sie uns sowieso nix andrehen wollten...


----------



## Biggy2354 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Lügen haben doch kurze Beine ..... da dürften die auf dem Becken gehen müssen :-D


----------



## renol2007 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heute auch die 1. Mahnung bekommen mal schauen was noch kommt.


----------



## Fisimo (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe auch vor kurzem nur diesen Link angekickt ohne mich weiters anzumelden,schon als ich die Seite zugemacht habe war in meinem Mails die Nachricht herzlichen Dank für IHRE Anmeldung mit der IP Adresse......
und eine Rechnung über 86€ ich habe sofort geschrieben,dass ich mich nicht angemeldet habe sondern nur kurz die Seite angeklickt habe und folglich die RECHNUNG nicht bezahlen werde,danach kam wieder eine Mail ich solle lieber bezahlen sonst bekäme ich eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs,ich habe darauf nich reagiert und heute kam die 1.Mahnung ich soll bis 1.11. bezahlen um weiteren Ärger zu vermeiden,Widerrufsrecht wäre abgelaufen,obwohl ich sofort geschrieben habe.Was soll oder kann ich jetzt tun? Vielen Dank für Euren  Rat und Euere Hilfe.
Gruss Fisimo


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Fisimo schrieb:


> Was soll oder kann ich jetzt tun?


lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

und  den Thread lesen, es ist alles schon zigmal durchgekaut worden.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Leute, es gibt Neuigkeiten: Akte 07 hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Sie würden sich gern telefonisch mit mir in Verbindung setzen. 

Na, da mal gaaaaanz gespannt sein.


----------



## dieterm (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

bitte sofort dann da posten !


----------



## Zwerg8 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe auch am 12.10.07 die Seite angeklickt und heute meine erste Mahnung erhalten. Bin mal gespannt wann die nächste kommt. Auch ich habe meine Emails an die Akte-Redaktion geschickt.


----------



## angel (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ganz herzlichen bedanken für all die guten Hinweise - bin nunmehr beruhigt.
Nun ... ich bin auch reingefallen .. und habe heute die 1. Mahnung bekommen und wollte eben ganz hektisch eine Anwalt mit dieser Sache beauftragen.

Dank diesem Forum ... kann ich die Sache ruhen lassen ... bin ich froh.

LG
angel:-p:-p:-p


----------



## baby (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo ihr lieben, hatte schon gedacht die lassen mich in Ruhe :scherzkeks:..falsch gedacht...meine 2te Mahnung kam mit der Forderung sofort zu bezahlen.
Aber ich mach mir da jetzt kein Kopf mehr, wenn die schreiben lösch ich diese gleich wieder.hab ja die email Adresse von ner Arbeit aus und hab meinem chef davon gleich erzählt, er meinte auch einfach nicht drauf reagieren!!!
Also ihr lieben immer schön vorsichtig durch´s Internet surfen 
ich werd es in Zukunft auch tun...bis denn Baby


----------



## Männlein (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@Sonnie07,

ich schliesse mich dieterm an, sofort Posten. Auch wenn ich erst am Abend dazu komme es zu lesen kann.

Cool.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



baby schrieb:


> meine 2te Mahnung kam mit der Forderung sofort zu bezahlen.


Erst die 2.? Da hast du ja noch jede Menge vor dir. Mir ist ein Fall bekannt, da ist man inzwischen bei Nr. 25 :-D:-D:-D

Ich würde mir sicher auch keinen Kopf mehr machen - auch wenn sich die Drohungen von Mahnung zu Mahnung steigern. 

Ich habe eine derartige Sache selbst mal durchgestanden; nach sechs Wochen intensiver Drohungen mit Gericht, Schufa, Lohnpfändung, Offenbarungseid und Zwangsvollstreckung war dann Ende der Fahnenstange - und diese Ruhe hält nun seit September 2005 an!


----------



## Zwerg8 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe meine Mahnung erstmal gar nicht geöffnet. Warte mal ganz entspannt ab. Es wäre wirklich cool wenn bei Akte 07  ein Bericht ausgestrahlt würde:smile:


----------



## hartmut1943 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Glücklich ist wer vergißt, aber ich habe schon eine gute Nachricht von einer Behörde, die der Truppe Beine machen wird, nur etwas Ruhe bewahren.


----------



## Frisa5 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Leute, es gibt Neuigkeiten: Akte 07 hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Sie würden sich gern telefonisch mit mir in Verbindung setzen.
> 
> Na, da mal gaaaaanz gespannt sein.



Ich habe heute meine 1. Mahnung erhalten. Werde natürlich nicht bezahlen. Leider habe ich auch aus Neugierde am 12.10. die 1. E-Mail geöffnet und wie bei allen hier: Rechnung über 86.- EUR und heute die Mahnung. (natürlich habe ich mich nicht regristriert u. der Widerspruch kam auch zurück. Nur diese Adresse scheint zu funktionieren: [email protected]

Der Cronbank scheint es egal zu sein -> ich habe diese informiert, aber anscheinend stinkt Geld nicht.

An welche E-Mail-Adresse hast Du an Akte 07 geschrieben? Gibt es schon einen Termin?


----------



## Geli (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo, noch eine "Reingefallene":roll:



> Datum:  11.10.07 01:38:34 Uhr



Sehr geehrte(r) .................,
vielen Dank für Ihre Nutzung von Fabrik-Einkauf.com .........



> Datum:  12.10.07 14:11:51 Uhr


...vielen Dank, daß Sie sich am 11.10.2007 für den Online-Dienst [noparse]www.Fabrik-Einkauf.com[/noparse] angemeldet und den Online-Dienst genutzt haben. Vertragsgemäß erlauben wir uns hiermit, die Teilnahmegebühr in Rechnung zu stellen:.........



> Datum:  21.10.07 22:43:45 Uhr


 
*...Ihren Widerruf können wir leider nicht akzeptieren*.,,, (vom 12.10.07)



> Datum:  25.10.07 13:14:03 Uhr


 *....Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist abgelaufen....*

... dazu brauch man wohl nichts mehr zu sagen. 
Übrigens war das heute Mahnung Nr. 1 dieses fleißigen RUND UM DIE UHR - ONLINE-"DIENSTES" ... man beachte mal die Uhrzeiten ...


----------



## derdresdner (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Auch bei mir waren die leute vom fabrikeinklauf rund um die uhr tätig.
aber von mir aus könne die ruhig 25 std am tag arbeiten oder ihre automatischen mails rausschicken. also ich arbeite nicht ganz so lange und bin dennoch viel zu müde, um zur bank zu gehen :-D


----------



## franklin (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



mike-marine schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen. Ich bin auch ein leidgeprüfter Kunde von
> Fabrik-Einkauf und hätte nach meiner ersten Mahnung bis zum 15.10.2007
> den Betrag zahlen sollen. Habe ich aber nicht:smile:Seither ist Funkstille soll heißen ich habe von denen bisher nichts mehr gehört. Hat von Euch denn schon jemand eine 2.Mahnung oder weiteren Schriftverkehr mit denen nach der ersten Mahnung gehabt????



Habe heut meine erste Mahnung erhalten, werde nicht zahlen und sehen, wie es sich weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Frisa5 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe gerade Folgendes unter [...] gefunden:

[...]

_[Kommerzielle, gefährdende Verlinkung und Vollzitat fremder Seiten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## sascha (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja und? Genauso schlüssig kann ich dir auf 280 Zeilen darlegen, warum du mir bis morgen 300 Euro überweisen musst. Soll ichs tun?


----------



## Frisa5 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[...]

_[Kommerzielle, gefährdende Verlinkung und Vollzitat fremder Seiten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Frisa5 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> Ja und? Genauso schlüssig kann ich dir auf 280 Zeilen darlegen, warum du mir bis morgen 300 Euro überweisen musst. Soll ichs tun?



Kannst Du versuchen, aber die 300.- EUR wirst Du nie erhalten.


----------



## samspam (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Mit der einmaligen Zahlung des Preises (§ 4 Abs. 1 der AGB) haben Sie alle Verpflichtungen erfüllt. Es handelt sich also um eine einmalige Zahlung



oh mann, dieser RC Online-fabrikverkauf wird immer kranker, nun ist es aber wirklich zeit den (diese) typen mit verachtung zu strafen, so eine penetrant-lächerliche art und weise, die leute über den tisch zu ziehen, auch wirklich lustig wie die um geld betteln :-p

schon mal gesehen was die für 86 euro bieten?

müll - kacke - wertlose internetadressen - so einen schrott hat man echt noch nie gesehen, wie alles was die verkaufen wollen


also wer 
RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
London, SW1V 1BZ
United Kingdom (und seine kumpanen) noch ernst nimmt, dem ist echt nicht zu helfen


----------



## samspam (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich auch aus Neugierde am 12.10. die 1. E-Mail geöffnet und wie bei allen hier: Rechnung über 86.- EUR0



also hoffentlich kapieren das jetzt mal alle:

eine email öffnen ist kein vertrag, egal ob rc-online anderer meinung ist


----------



## Sonnie07 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> An welche E-Mail-Adresse hast Du an Akte 07 geschrieben? Gibt es schon einen Termin?




Nein noch nichts Neues. Wenn du hinschreiben willst: http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/ und dann auf Kontakt. :smile:


----------



## Frisa5 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> also hoffentlich kapieren das jetzt mal alle:
> 
> eine email öffnen ist kein vertrag, egal ob rc-online anderer meinung ist



Genauso sehe ich das und ein guter Freund von mir (ist wirklich Anwalt) ebenfalls, es war zwar anscheinend ein personalisierter Link (allerdings verschlüsselt), aber ich habe keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Inzwischen habe ich weitere Mails (z.B. nachbarschaft.net oder so ähnlich)dieser Art bekommen (teilweise allerdings nicht mehr verschlüsselt).


----------



## Engel43 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,auch mein Mann hat heute am 25.10.07 eine e-mail bekommen und das gleich mit der ersten Mahnung-er soll 86 € bezahlen,dabei hat er bei der Firma überhaupt nichts bestellt,er guckte sich nur mal so die Seite an.Ticken diese [...] noch,kann denen niemand mal das Handwerk legen?
Mich macht sowas richtig sauer das diese [...] in unserer heutigen Zeit noch so viel Narrenfreiheit haben.Oder wie denkt ihr darüber?
GGLG Engel43

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sonnie07 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich weitere Mails (z.B. nachbarschaft.net oder so ähnlich)dieser Art bekommen (teilweise allerdings nicht mehr verschlüsselt).



Guck mal bitte genau nach. Würde mich interessieren. Also wir kennen Swinger-check, Führerschein.check. Das sind so die gängigsten Nachfolger von fabrik-einkauf. Für beide Seiten ist RC-Online verantwortlich.


----------



## Ceca (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
Und noch eine die auf die [] gestoßen ist:-D
Habe natürlich auch die Rechnung bekommen mit den 86€ und diese natürlich nicht bezahlt.Dann hab ich dieses Forum hier gefunden und war doch erleichtert das es nicht nur mir so geht und das es offensichtlich [] sind.
So hab dann mal abgewartet und heute siehe da,taraaaaa kam eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt:



> MAHNUNG - WICHTIG!





> nach Auskunft unserer Rechnungsstelle haben Sie die Rechnung vom 17.10.2007 bis
> heute nicht bezahlt.
> 
> Es steht folgender Betrag zur Zahlung offen:
> ...



Naja werd natürlich nicht bezahlen.Ich weis jetzt nicht genau ob ich hier was reingeschrieben habe was nicht sein darf,falls ja sagt mir was und ich ändere oder entferne es.
Also werde auch weiter berichten was passiert,und ich hoffe für uns alle das diese [] bald gefasst werden:roll:.


----------



## Sonnie07 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Könnt ihr mal aufhören, hier ganze Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu posten, den Inhalt kennen wir jetzt zu genüge :roll:


----------



## samspam (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Guck mal bitte genau nach. Würde mich interessieren. Also wir kennen Swinger-check, Führerschein.check. Das sind so die gängigsten Nachfolger von fabrik-einkauf. Für beide Seiten ist RC-Online verantwortlich.



würd mich auch interessieren, kenn ich etwa ein sinnlos-produkt nicht?


----------



## Franziska (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Rechnung Nr. [] vom 17.10.2007



Am 12.10. gabs eine Rechnung Nr. []
Da kann man doch leicht ausrechnen, was die glauben abkassieren zu können.
(Oder X % davon.)

*[Virenscanner: Rechnungsnummern unterschieden sich um 5356*


----------



## Frisa5 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Guck mal bitte genau nach. Würde mich interessieren. Also wir kennen Swinger-check, Führerschein.check. Das sind so die gängigsten Nachfolger von fabrik-einkauf. Für beide Seiten ist RC-Online verantwortlich.



Sorry, hatte zwar die E-Mail geöffnet und konnte dort im Link meinen Namen, Anschrift etc. lesen. Habe ich natürlich nicht geöffnet u. als Spam gekennzeichnet. Jetzt ist die E-Mail leider weg.

Aber sicher haben andere diese Mail auch erhalten.


----------



## Sonnie07 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren, kenn ich etwa ein sinnlos-produkt nicht?


 Wird wohl Nachbarschaft24 sein. Ist bei Anti-Abzocke auch gelistet. Bleibt nur noch rauszufinden, was zwei völlig verschiedene Firmen unter einen Hut bringt.


----------



## Frisa5 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe es wohl gefunden - hier steht mehr, kommen aus Dubai oder so

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498&page=5


----------



## samspam (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> kommen aus Dubai oder so



achso, die toilette in dubai


----------



## hefis (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe heute auch die 1. Mahnung von fabrikeinkauf.com erhalten.
Hört sich bedrohlich an,ist aber augenscheinlich Spam,zumal diverse Rechtschreibfehler enthalten sind.Mein Widerspruch für die 1. Rechnung wurde natürlich auch einfach ignoriert.
Habe die Mail gelöscht.
                                      mfG hefis


----------



## dieterm (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

also ich lösche keinen einzigen "liebesbrief" von denen...alles wird fein säuberlich archiviert...man weiss ja nie


----------



## tschensie (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Moin Leute,

hab schon drauf gewartet, das die 1.Mahnung kommt, jetzt ist sie da.
Interessanterweise merken die Leute nicht mal, das auf der Rechnung als Mail [email protected] steht und auf der Mahnung [email protected].(wahrscheinlich auch so ne Abzockseite...weeß ne)
Wie auch??? Denn so ist das nun mal mit automatisierten Vorgängen...wie zum Beispiel dem Mahnwesen von Fabrik-Einkauf.:-p
Freu mich schon drauf, was noch so kommt....mal sehen, ob ich wenigstens nen vernünftigen Adrenalinstoß von deren Drohungen bekomme:-D
Und an alle, denen es zu schwer ist, sich durchs ganze Forum zu lesen....

Bezahlt ja diese [...] nicht.... !!!!!!! :wall:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## guitarking59 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Tag zusammen.

Habe mich als ebenfalls Betroffener extra wegen Fabrikeinkauf & Co. hier angemeldet und möchte euch mitteilen, dass ich meine 1. Mahnung erhalten (und natürlich ignoriert) habe. Zur gegebenen Zeit werde ich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten, mit der ich aber bereits in telefonischem Kontakt stehe.

Ferner habe ich gestern die Cronbank als kontoführende Bank der [.......] sowie die Redaktionen der TV-Magazine WISO und Monitor angeschrieben - vielleicht hat es bereits Früchte getragen, denn die Seite [noparse]www.fabrikeinkauf.de[/noparse] ist seit heute nicht mehr erreichbar, statt dessen wird man zur Denic umgeleitet.

Auch meine Mailantworten an obige Firma blieben entweder unbeantwortet oder wurden per Autoresponder in ignoranter Form "gewürdigt". Man sollte bei solchen Leuten gleich massiv vorgehen, dann hat der Spuk ein Ende.

Grüße und habt Mut!


----------



## guitarking59 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sorry, da hat sich ein Fehler bei mir eingeschlichen: die Seite heißt natürlich [noparse]www.Fabrik-Einkauf.com[/noparse] und ist noch am Netz, zu früh gefreut. Aber es muss was passieren und das wird es auch. Immerhin aber ist die Seite [noparse]www.guteinkaufen.net[/noparse] nicht mehr erreichbar und über die fing für mich der ganze Ärger am 10.10. an. Diese I. K. hat mehrere ähnliche Seiten, man muss sich nur mal schlau machen und in Foren nach der Dame forschen oder im Web googeln - einschlägig bekannt und übel beleumundet, würde ich mal sagen.

Mal sehen, ob ich Antwort von der Bank oder einer der Magazinredaktionen bekomme. Ich bleibe am Ball und lasse es euch wissen, sobald sich was tut.

Viele Grüße

_modinfo_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


			
				Nutzungsbedingungen schrieb:
			
		

> Adressen von Webseiten werden von der Forensoftware automatisch zu anklickbaren Links, wenn diese mit "www." oder "http://" beginnen. Links zu Dialerseiten oder Links, die sich eventuell für unbedarfte User gefährlich auswirken könnten, müssen so dargestellt werden, dass sie nicht automatisch anklickbar werden.


----------



## Cortez72 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Moin,
ich habe heute eine Antwort der Cronbank erhalten. Sie wollen die von mir erhobenen Vorwürfe gegen CR-Online prüfen. Mehr wollten/können Sie mir aber nicht mitteilen.
schaun mer mal


----------



## Zwerg8 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe auch alle Emails gespeichert.Man weiß ja nie. Übrigens habe ich nach meiner ersten Email von Fabrik-Einkauf 3Tage später erneut eine bekommen.Diesmal habe ich sie natürlich nicht mehr geöffnet.Diese Woche bekam ich dann noch eine von Nachbarschaft,net.oder so ähnlich.Da ich lernfähig bin landet nun alles was ich nicht kenne in den Papierkorb:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Zwerg8 schrieb:


> Da ich lernfähig bin landet nun alles was ich nicht kenne in den Papierkorb:-D


:dafuer::thumb:


----------



## Opinio (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also Leute, falls es auch einer gelesen hat stand heute ein "Mini-Artikel" in der Bild-Zeitung in dem von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Sachsen vor dieser Seite gewarnt wird. Leider wurde zwar nichts von der Link-Masche erwähnt, sondern nur etwas von versteckten Kosten, aber immerhin haben die anscheinend auch endlich mal was mitbekommen.


----------



## guitarking59 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Zwerg8 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch alle Emails gespeichert.Man weiß ja nie. Übrigens habe ich nach meiner ersten Email von Fabrik-Einkauf 3Tage später erneut eine bekommen.Diesmal habe ich sie natürlich nicht mehr geöffnet.Diese Woche bekam ich dann noch eine von Nachbarschaft,net.oder so ähnlich.Da ich lernfähig bin landet nun alles was ich nicht kenne in den Papierkorb:-D



Hallo Zwerg8.

Druck sie dir lieber auch auf Papier aus, sonst kann es passieren, dass infolge eines Rechnerdefekts oder einer anderen Katastrophe mit dem Mailprogramm alles futsch ist.

Gruß


----------



## guitarking59 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Opinio schrieb:


> Also Leute, falls es auch einer gelesen hat stand heute ein "Mini-Artikel" in der Bild-Zeitung in dem von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Sachsen vor dieser Seite gewarnt wird. Leider wurde zwar nichts von der Link-Masche erwähnt, sondern nur etwas von versteckten Kosten, aber immerhin haben die anscheinend auch endlich mal was mitbekommen.



YEAH!
:dafuer:
:thumb:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Druck sie dir lieber auch auf Papier aus, sonst kann es passieren, dass infolge eines Rechnerdefekts oder einer anderen Katastrophe mit dem Mailprogramm alles futsch ist.


Und  welchen Sinn soll das Bewahren der Belästigungsmails machen? Ich verfolge  das Treiben der Abobranche sicherlich länger als jeder der hier Postenden. Habe  noch nie erkennen können, 
dass außer Belustigung ala  Antidialer
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
ein Sinn erkennbar war/ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu  ernstzunehmenden rechtlichen
 Auseinandersetzungen kommt, liegt deutlich unter einem  Lottohauptgewinn 
bzw vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden.


----------



## Zwerg8 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich war eben auf der Seite von der verbraucherzentrale Sachsen, dort ist ein ausführlicher Bericht darüber zu lesen.:-p


----------



## guitarking59 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Und  welchen Sinn soll das Bewahren der Belästigungsmails machen? Ich verfolge  das Treiben der Abobranche sicherlich länger als jeder der hier Postenden. Habe  noch nie erkennen können,
> dass außer Belustigung/Aufklärung/Belehrung ala  Antidialer
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
> ein Sinn erkennbar war/ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu  ernstzunehmenden rechtlichen
> ...



Mag ja sein. Aber wenn jemand schreibt, er habe die Mails abgespeichert, dann kann man ihm auch obigen Tipp geben. Natürlich wird nichts passieren, aber wenn es jemand archivieren will, sollte er es nicht auf dem Rechner lassen. Just my 2c.

Tschüss.


----------



## technofreak (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Zwerg8 schrieb:


> Ich war eben auf der Seite von der verbraucherzentrale Sachsen, dort ist ein ausführlicher Bericht darüber zu lesen.:-p


http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ119341968028423/link308682A.html


> Internet-Abzocke: Angebote mit versteckten Kosten


Stand: 15.03.2007


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> aber wenn es jemand archivieren will, sollte er es nicht auf dem Rechner lassen.


Aber nicht auf Papier ausdrucken. Ist schade um das schöne Papier und  Beweiswert hätte es auch nicht


----------



## Zwerg8 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Pressemitteilung die ich gelesen habe war Stand 25.10.07


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Zwerg8 schrieb:


> Die Pressemitteilung die ich gelesen habe war Stand 25.10.07


Dann ist es das hier, mit  direktem Bezug zum Threadthema 

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ119341968028423/link356822A.html


> Internetseite [noparse]www.Fabrik-Einkauf.com[/noparse] zockt Verbraucher mit Werbe-E-Mail ab
> ....
> „Webseiten mit versteckten Hinweisen auf die Entgeltlichkeit, so genannte Internetkostenfallen, beschäftigen uns in letzter Zeit massiv“, so K. H. von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen, „doch dies ist eine neue Variante der Dreistigkeit eines Anbieters“.


----------



## Geli (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

eine Umfrage zur Internetabzocke  habe ich gerade bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg gefunden, zwar spät aber nicht zu spät ...
http://www.vzhh.de/


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

In den  parallellaufenden  Threads schon mehrfach gepostet worden: 

der direkte Link 
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/Abzocke_Internet.htm


----------



## Geli (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

leider öffnet sich immer nur die Startseite ...
links Telefon+Internet anklicken, dann unter Abzocke im Internet stoppen! 17.10.2007, nun kommt man direkt auf die Seite mit dem Link zur Umfrage. 
Läuft aber leider nur noch bis heute ...:roll:

LG Geli


----------



## Geli (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

*DANKE*


----------



## guitarking59 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Geli schrieb:


> leider öffnet sich immer nur die Startseite ...
> links Telefon+Internet anklicken, dann unter Abzocke im Internet stoppen! 17.10.2007, nun kommt man direkt auf die Seite mit dem Link zur Umfrage.
> Läuft aber leider nur noch bis heute ...:roll:
> 
> LG Geli



Hab auch gerade teilgenommen!


----------



## Biggy2354 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Geli schrieb:


> leider öffnet sich immer nur die Startseite ...
> links Telefon+Internet anklicken, dann unter Abzocke im Internet stoppen! 17.10.2007, nun kommt man direkt auf die Seite mit dem Link zur Umfrage.
> Läuft aber leider nur noch bis heute ...:roll:
> 
> LG Geli



Habe ebenfalls an der Umfrage teilgenommen.
Danke für den Link Geli

Gruß Biggy


----------



## annette (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

bin neu hier und auch auf diese [ edit] hereingefallen. Habe auch an der Umfrage der Verbraucherzentrale teilgenommen, hoffe, dass dieses was bewirkt, wenn viele daran teilnehmen.

Gruß annette


----------



## Zwerg8 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe auch an der Umfrage teilgenommen


----------



## Frisa5 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe auch teilgenommen. 

Übrigens: Widersprüche werden nicht akzeptiert, denn die Mahnung kam gestern. Werde jetzt wohl Strafanzeige stellen, das Finanzamt u. die Cron-Bank informieren und dann ist der Verein (Fr. [ edit]  u. die anderen { edit] ) hoffentlich bald am Ende.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Opinio schrieb:


> Also Leute, falls es auch einer gelesen hat stand heute ein "Mini-Artikel" in der Bild-Zeitung in dem von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Sachsen vor dieser Seite gewarnt wird. Leider wurde zwar nichts von der Link-Masche erwähnt, sondern nur etwas von versteckten Kosten, aber immerhin haben die anscheinend auch endlich mal was mitbekommen.


http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ119341968028423/link356822A.html


----------



## Frisa5 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So sind sie an die Adressen gelangt:

Der Anbieter bedient sich hier eines technischen Tricks. Wer den Link in der Werbemail anklickt, schickt, ohne dies zu ahnen, Daten von sich auf die besuchte Internetseite. Der Anbieter kann die übermittelten Daten einer E-Mail-Adresse und auch einem bestimmten Verbraucher zuordnen. Das ist möglich, weil sich der Verbraucher früher einmal auf einer anderen Seite des Anbieters registriert hat und seine Nutzerdaten von dort übernommen werden.

PS. Die Adressen sind definitiv nicht von Amazon, auch wenn die genauso wie die/der [ edit]  seinen Sitz in Bad Hersfeld sitzen.

Der Besitzer der Site ist C.  R. aus Herford. Im Hintergrund agiert vermutlich O.  O. S. aus Bad Herzfeld.

Bei Interesse sende ich die Anschriften bzw. Links gerne per PN) ebenso die v. I.  K.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> . Das ist möglich, weil sich der Verbraucher früher einmal auf einer anderen Seite des Anbieters registriert hat und seine Nutzerdaten von dort übernommen werden.


Muß nicht offiziell derselbe  Anbieter sein. Sehr oft werden Gewinnspiele als Lockmittel 
für die Adresssammlung eingesetzt.


----------



## annette (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich denke auch, dass es nur von den Gewinnspielen kommen kann, bei denen man sich einmal registriert hat. Habe aber schon lange nicht mehr daran teilgenommen und ich rate jedem, dieses auch nicht zu tun, da man auch eine Menge an Newslettern erhält.

Gruß annette


----------



## Frisa5 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja, sie haben die Adresse aus Gewinnspielen.

Ich habe irgendwann dort einmal teilgenommen. Zwar eine Mail-Adresse angegeben, die ich eigentlich selten nutze, aber ansonsten leider die kompletten Daten angegeben. Seitdem werde ich von Newslettern u. Spams überhäuft. Auch wenn man die abbestellt, kommt weiterhin Werbung.

Jetzt bereinige ich und siehe da: Erst wird manchmal nicht reagiert, aber wenn man etwas böser wird, erhält man dann Mails wie diese hier:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> wir haben Ihre persönlichen Daten aus unserem System gelöscht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonnie07 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Ja, sie haben die Adresse aus Gewinnspielen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> ...




Also McDonalds ist es nicht, ist hier die Rede von McCrazy? Denen ist das zuzutrauen. Hab alle Newsletter von denen jetzt abgemeldet.


----------



## oskar (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo wollte mich mal kurz melden. habe nun auch schon die erste mahnung erhalten.  habe denen mitgeteilt das ich diese mail _adresse beim provider als spam kennzeichne und diese sofort dort gelöscht werden. mal sehen wie lange es dauer bis ich post /Postweg/bekomme.

gruss oskar


----------



## Frank010 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo 

auch ich habe das gleiche problem. Also mir hatte das ganze am anfang schon etwas zugesetzt. 1 und 2 mahnung. Obwohl ich mich nicht wissentlich eingeloggt hatte. Meine erste mail war: Netter versuch geld zu verdienen.
Bekam keine antwort. Nach dem widerruf kam das übliche.
Mir gehts seit ich hier fast alle beiträge gelesen habe wirklich besser.
Hoffe nur das niemand an diese firma was zahlt. Die drohen wirklich gut.
Was ich nur nicht verstehe das diese seite immernoch im netz ist. 
Das man gegen sowas nicht schneller was tun kann. Die seite hat doch nur eins im sinn abzocke. Den server sollte man schnell stilllegen.
Meine nummer (id) in der mahnung ist bei 13100. Also muss es mindestens 20000 dieser mails geben. Mal angenommen die haben bei 1 angefangen. 
Mittlerweile stehe ich über der sache und warte was kommt.

Nochmals vielen dank an alle hier im forum. Wirklich klasse.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Mails wie diese hier:


h**p://www.mccr***.de/team.html

Ich dachte, das sei Chefsache?


----------



## samspam (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frank010 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Was ich nur nicht verstehe das diese seite immernoch im netz ist.



soweit ich weiss sind "zur zeit keine anmeldungen mehr möglich"

klares ziel war es ohnehin nur mit diesem link in einer spammail, den leuten einen vertrag unterzujubeln und jetzt eben zu hoffen, dass bitte, bitte, bitteschön irgendjemand zahlt (können auch raten sein)

achja:


> Was für eine Dienstleistung erhalte ich?



ein paar wertlose internetadressen, zb aus taiwan:
 wo man dann, wenn mans unbedingt braucht, sich eine spule zwirn (ich glaub in deutschland heisst es garn) bestellen kann - und das um einiges teurer, rechnet man jetzt porto und verpackung und zoll dazu, als beim supermarkt ums eck;

erinnert mich ein wenig an den typen, der mal einen "original" darmwind von elvis verkaufen wollte, nichts anderes bietet herr rconline (seit jahren), nur konnte man selbst entscheiden ob man an dem pups interesse hat, oder nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

A_sven_t, A_sven_t, 'ne Seite klemmt


----------



## Pjotr (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
auf meine Widerspruch zur 1. Mahnung kam heute das übliche Schreiben mit Androhung.........
Laßt sie mahnen!
P.:wall:


----------



## hartmut1943 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nur keine Panik, denn in Dt kann man sich mitunter  gut wehren.
Mit der  Angstphsychose wollen die nur, damit man bezahlt.:wall:


----------



## samspam (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> A_sven_t, A_sven_t, 'ne Seite klemmt



ich glaub das is bei allen seiten von denen, ob sich da jemand vom acker macht?


----------



## Zwerg8 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das wäre doch super und hoffentlich weit weit weg:sun:


----------



## samspam (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Zwerg8 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch super und hoffentlich weit weit weg:sun:



naja ernten wollen sie schon noch vorher, aber zumindest mal sicher gehen,  könnte ja sein dass ein gericht auf die idee kommt und fragt was die eigentlich um 86 € so alles zu bieten haben und den inhalt ihrer seiten(den ich im übrigen gespeichert habe) von amtswegen für völlig abstrus und geisteskrank halten;

also kein normaler mensch bezahlt zb für eine rc-online-"Dienstleistung", also einen link wo steht: 





> Um Sie als Kunde bei uns führen zu können, benötigen wir in jedem Fall eine Kopie Ihrer Gewerbeanmeldung und, falls vorhanden, einen Auszug aus dem Handelsregister


 freiwillig 170 Deutsche Mark


----------



## Sonnie07 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> ich glaub das is bei allen seiten von denen, ob sich da jemand vom acker macht?



Also ich hab nichts lesen können davon, daß keine Anmeldung möglich ist. 

War außer bei Fabrikeinkauf auch noch auf Erotik-karriere und IQ-Champion.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß bei den letzten beiden Seiten ganz deutlich auf der Hauptseite steht, wieviel es kostet. Machen die das grundlegend so, wenn mit einer Seite genug abgezockt ist, sie plötzlich als seriös darzustellen und den Preis deutlich sichbar auf die Homepage zu setzen?


----------



## Franziska (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß bei den letzten beiden Seiten ganz deutlich auf der Hauptseite steht, wieviel es kostet.



Na, so deutlich auch nicht. Man muss scrollen und es steht im Fliesstext.


----------



## Sonnie07 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Na, so deutlich auch nicht. Man muss scrollen und es steht im Fliesstext.



Naja, man kann es auch kleinkariert sehen, so wie du. Bevor ich mich irgendwo anmelde, lese ich die ganze Seite und nicht nur das was ganz oben ist. Selbst I-Net-Anfänger würden das tun.

Naja ich persönlich lese nicht die ganze Hauptseite, sondern dann schon eher gleich die AGB´s. Ist eigentlich die sicherste Sache, mit Ausnahme in diesem dreisten Fall.


----------



## Franziska (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> kleinkariert



Das mit dem scrolen und dem Fliesstext hat bereits ein Gericht als Verbrauchertäuschung angesehen!
Wurde schon dutzende Male erwähnt.


----------



## annette (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Der Fall ist schon dreist, da ich mich auch nicht angemeldet habe, sondern nur auf den verflixten Link geklickt habe und somit schon registriert war. Habe aber sofort gemerkt, dass da was nicht stimmen kann, da ich sofort eine Email mir der Registrierung bekommen habe, obwohl ich keine Daten eingeben hatte. Wer denkt denn daran, dass wenn man auf einen Link klickt sofort registriert wird. Jetzt bin ich auch schlauer und sehe mir immer alles genau an und werde garantiert nicht wieder auf einen Link klicken mit einer Nummer am Ende, weil die ganzen Daten da schon gespeichert sind.

Gruß
Annette


----------



## Sonnie07 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Das mit dem scrolen und dem Fliesstext hat bereits ein Gericht als Verbrauchertäuschung angesehen!
> Wurde schon dutzende Male erwähnt.



Bei Erotik-Karriere steht es gleich oben neben der Anmeldemaske, und bei IQ-Champion weiter unten, ja. Aber ebenfalls direkt neben der Anmeldemaske, die sich ebenso weiter unten befindet. 

Also ganz offensichtlich. Aber ich wollte auch keine Diskussion mit Dir, sondern einfach mal wissen, ob andere Seiten das genauso machen :-p


----------



## dieter_w (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nichts lesen können davon, daß keine Anmeldung möglich ist.


Den "Jetzt Anmelden"-Button musst du drücken. 
Funktioniert auch ohne Dateneingabe


----------



## Cortez72 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nichts lesen können davon, daß keine Anmeldung möglich ist.
> 
> War außer bei Fabrikeinkauf auch noch auf Erotik-karriere und IQ-Champion.
> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß bei den letzten beiden Seiten ganz deutlich auf der Hauptseite steht, wieviel es kostet. Machen die das grundlegend so, wenn mit einer Seite genug abgezockt ist, sie plötzlich als seriös darzustellen und den Preis deutlich sichbar auf die Homepage zu setzen?


Nach dem ganzen Trubel bleibt denen ja auch nix anderes übrig. Die haben ja z.B. auch das Adresseingabefeld erst später hinzugefügt.


----------



## Cortez72 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Naja, man kann es auch kleinkariert sehen, so wie du. Bevor ich mich irgendwo anmelde, lese ich die ganze Seite und nicht nur das was ganz oben ist. Selbst I-Net-Anfänger würden das tun.
> 
> Naja ich persönlich lese nicht die ganze Hauptseite, sondern dann schon eher gleich die AGB´s. Ist eigentlich die sicherste Sache, mit Ausnahme in diesem dreisten Fall.


Aber die Frage ist doch, wer sich da angemeldet hat?! Wohl keiner, ausserdem ist es ja auch nicht relevant zu wissen, was eine Dienstleistung kostet, wenn man sie gar nicht beanspruchen möchte.


----------



## Sonnie07 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Aber die Frage ist doch, wer sich da angemeldet hat?! Wohl keiner, ausserdem ist es ja auch nicht relevant zu wissen, was eine Dienstleistung kostet, wenn man sie gar nicht beanspruchen möchte.



Darum gehts doch garnicht. Sicher waren die beiden Seiten zu 100% Abzockseiten, wo nur in den AGB´s zu lesen war, daß diese kostenpflichtig sind. Eine Homepage später zu ändern und den Preis draufzusetzen ist doch nun wirklich ein Kinderspiel. Erst abzocken, dann die Seite so gestalten, daß man Polizei und Staatsanwalt überzeugen kann: "Wieso, die Kostenangabe ist doch da"!!!!!!!

Ich denke mal ich mach jetzt auch noch ein paar Screenshots, bevor sie die fabrik-einkauf-Seite auch noch wieder verändern. 

Zu Beweiszwecken... Weiß ja nicht, was die Polizei in Bad Hersfeld noch will von mir, und auf Anruf von Akte07 warte ich ja auch noch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, was die Polizei in Bad Hersfeld noch will von mir



aber ich weiß, was ich von Dir will:
Dass Du der Polizei Bad Hersfeld von sven erzählst
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/10/27/svens-wird-zwangsmitglied-bei-nachbarschaft24/

und auch von Herrn K*
http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=93673#93673

Er hatte svens Erlebnisse schon beschrieben, lange bevor es Sven gab - aber vielleicht hat Svens Info mehr Sexappeal (Stichwort: klickibunti für StAe)


----------



## Cortez72 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nee is ja auch schon klar,
Aber diese Praktiken sollten bei den Behörden ja auch schon bekannt sein.
Desweiteren sehe ich allein hier im Forum schon eine ausreichende Anzahl an Zeugen, sollte es doch irgendwann einmal vor Gericht gehen.
Screenshots habe ich auch vorsichtshalber gemacht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Aber diese Praktiken sollten bei den Behörden ja auch schon bekannt sein.


 Etwas kennen und etwas verstehen können sind leider zwei Paar Stiefel.


> Desweiteren sehe ich allein hier im Forum schon eine ausreichende Anzahl an Zeugen, sollte es doch irgendwann einmal vor Gericht gehen.


:thumb:


----------



## Dennis (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo
schaut  mal   hehe 

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/10/06/fabrik-einkauf-kaufgutein-und-was-dahinter-steckt/


----------



## Sonnie07 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> aber ich weiß, was ich von Dir will:
> Dass Du der Polizei Bad Hersfeld von sven erzählst
> http://www.augsblog.de/2007/10/27/svens-wird-zwangsmitglied-bei-nachbarschaft24/
> 
> ...



Die Forenseite kannte ich schon, aber jetzt endlich abgespeichert, danke  ist schon hammer was CR sich da vorgenommen hat. Nachdem einer der Schreiberlinge aufgedeckt hat, was da läuft, haben trotzdem noch einige hinterhergepostet und hofften auf Angebote. Einen hatte ich mir schon geschnappt per ICQ. Der tat natürlich so, als hätte ihn kein Wässerchen trüben können. "Ich hab doch garkein Geschäft abgewickelt mit dem"... heullll... ja ja...

Das mit Nachbarschaft24 ist auch interessant, mein Männe hatte sowas im Postkasten. Tzzz, Geburtsdatum fehlt und Häkchen bei den AGB´s fehlt...... Wer da noch so dumm ist und das dann nachträglich einträgt, ist schon fast selbst schuld.

Übereinstimmung fand ich im letzten link von _Dennis_: 

Geburtsdatum und Telefonnummer sind bei mir  auch mit 00000 angegeben in der Rechnung vom fabrik-einkauf.


----------



## annette (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Kenne ich schon und weiß, dass die nur vorgefertigte Texte benutzen. Ist aber sehr interessant für diejenigen, die dieses noch nicht gelesen haben. (sehr amüsant). Habe denen auch schon Mails zugeschickt, aber immer Antworten mit den gleichen Texten erhalten. Also keine Angst, einfach nicht auf deren Forderungen reagieren, dann hören sie auf.

Gruß
annette


----------



## guitarking59 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frank010 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> auch ich habe das gleiche problem. Also mir hatte das ganze am anfang schon etwas zugesetzt. 1 und 2 mahnung. Obwohl ich mich nicht wissentlich eingeloggt hatte. Meine erste mail war: Netter versuch geld zu verdienen.
> Bekam keine antwort. Nach dem widerruf kam das übliche.
> ...




Hallo.

Meine Nummer ist 20378, "angemeldet" hab ich mich am 10.10. Erstaunlich finde ich folgenden Sachverhalt: Die Mail, die mich in die Sache reingelockt hat, kam von hxxp.guteinkaufen.net (Link auf Anraten der Forums-Moderation auf diese Weise unschädlich gemacht) - die Korrespondenz und auch die 1. Mahnung aber kam von xxx.fabrik-einkauf.com. Diese Seiten - und noch viele andere! - hängen miteinander insofern zusammen, als dass sie immer von den gleichen Drahtziehern ins Netz gestellt wurden mit dem Ziel der knallharten Abzocke.

Die Guteinkaufen-Seite ist vom Netz seit ein paar Tagen verschwunden! Der Link, der mir in der allerersten Mail mitgeteilt wurde, enthielt noch folgenden Anhang: c=646360. Damit öffnete sich die Guteinkaufen-Webseite mit einer anderen Startseite, auf der zwar mehrere Buttons zu sehen waren, sich jedoch NICHT anklicken ließen. Allein der in der Mitte ließ sich anklicken - und da stand: zum Fabrikeinkauf. Klar wollte ich mir das ANSCHAUEN, aber nicht durch einen Klick anmelden. Da war's aber schon zu spät - alle meine Daten waren automatisch drin, aber nicht von mir eingetippt, sondern nur durch Verknüpfung mit meiner Mailadresse automatisch hinzugefügt. Clever!

Darauf habe ich die Guteinkaufen-Seite mal ohne den Zusatz c=646360 in meinen Browser kopiert - und siehe da: es kam die Seite vom Fabrikeinkauf, undzwar mit vier Buttons oben, die sich alle anklicken ließen. Was für eine miese Tour! Wenn die eine deutsche Adresse im Impressum hätten, wäre ich da bestimmt mal hingefahren und hätte ordentlich Rabatz gemacht. Vermutlich wären dann noch mehr Leute dagewesen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## razer1250 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hey nun habe ich erstmal nichts gemach jetzt ahbe ich diese mail bekommen  
Was soll ich machen ?
Sehr geehrter Herr  [........],

herzlichen Dank für Ihre Nachricht bzw. Ihre Anfrage an unseren Support.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die verspätete Antwort - es war mir wichtig, Ihr
Anliegen persönlich zu prüfen und dementsprechend auch persönlich zu
antworten.
Nach intensiver Prüfung des Vorgangs bin ich nun in der Lage, eine konkrete
Aussage zu treffen.

Sie haben für die Nutzung des online-Dienstes [noparse]http://www.Fabrik-Einkauf.com/[/noparse]
vor einiger Zeit eine Rechnung erhalten - nachdem diese nicht fristgerecht
bezahlt wurde, erreichte Sie eine Mahnung unserer Buchhaltung.

Ich möchte Sie höflich bitten, diese Mahnung umgehend zu begleichen - dies ist
die letzte Möglichkeit, weitere Kosten zu vermeiden. Mahnkosten werden bei uns
prinzipiell erst bei der zweiten Mahnung berechnet - lassen wir es nicht
soweit kommen.

Die Nutzung unseres Dienstes konnte zweifelsfrei Ihrer eMail Adresse
zugeordnet werden - bitte verzeihen Sie, dass die Namen bzw. die Anrede
teilweise vertauscht wurden - relevant ist lediglich die eMail Adresse, von
welcher aus der Test genutzt wurde.

In diesem Fall konnte die Nutzung definitiv Ihrer eMail Adresse zugerechnet
werden.

Bitte verstehen Sie auch, dass wir als Exkulpation nicht akzeptieren können,
wenn Sie anführen, zur Zeit der Nutzung nicht zu Hause o.ä. gewesen zu sein -
rechtlich relevant ist, dass der Test von Ihrer eMail Adresse aus genutzt
wurde. Hierfür sind Sie haftbar.

Sogar minderjährige Kunden sind gemäß § 110 BGB zur Zahlung
verpflichtet - und können so rechtsgültige Verträge  abschließen.

Sicherlich ist Ihnen die Seite bekannt - ggf. wurden Sie von unseren externen
Werbepartnern auf die Seite geleitet - mit dem Klick auf "Info jetzt abrufen"
o.ä. ist ein Vertrag nachweislich zustande gekommen. Relevant ist hier nicht,
in welchem Umfang die Seite bzw. unser Dienst genutzt wurde.
Sie haben die Möglichkeit, die Informationen von
[noparse]http://www.Fabrik-Einkauf.com/[/noparse] ein ganzes Jahr zu nutzen - müssen dies aber
nicht.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass das Landgericht Stuttgart in einem aktuellen Urteil
entschieden hat, dass der Preis auf der Startseite vermerkt werden muss -
daran halten wir uns, der Preis wurde zu jeder Zeit deutlich auf der Seite
kommuniziert.

Gerade unter Berücksichtigung dieses aktuellen Urteils des LG Stuttgart hat
uns unser Partnerunternehmen im Bereich Inkasso verbindlich zugesagt, Ihren
Fall zu übernehmen.
Dies bedeutet, dass wir, sollten Sie die Zahlung nicht umgehend veranlassen,
das weitere Mahnverfahren betreiben müssen - dies ist dann mit weiteren Kosten
für Sie verbunden.

Aus diesem Grund appelliere ich erneut an Sie: Bitte lassen Sie es nicht
soweit kommen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um eine absolut
einmalige Zahlung handelt - nach der einmaligen Zahlung entstehen Ihnen
definitiv keine weiteren Kosten, es handelt sich nicht um ein unseriöses Abo
etc.
Gerne löschen wir nach Zahlungseingang auch Ihre Daten vollständig. Sollten
Sie dies wünschen, so teilen Sie mir dies bitte kurz mit.

Auch möchte ich erwähnen, dass die Firma RC ltd. nicht mit unseriösen, im
Internet tätigen Unternehmen in einen Topf geworfen werden möchte. Wir bieten
eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung an - wie im richtigen Leben sind
Dienstleistungen auch im Internet kostenpflichtig.

Für jedes Projekt liegen Rechtsgutachten vor - der Preis wird, so wie es das
Urteil des LG Stuttgart fordert, auf der Startseite kommuniziert. Unsere
Angebote sind folglich rechtlich einwandfrei.

Ich möchte Sie abschließend bitten, die Überweisung umgehend
vorzunehmen - um weitere, kostenintensive Maßnahmen zu vermeiden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team

_Links deaktiviert und Name entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



razer1250 schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen ?


erstens deinen Realnamen löschen und zweitens lesen - zB die links in meiner Signatur


----------



## Ralf K. (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



razer1250 schrieb:


> _[Fullqoute entfernt. (bh)]_


Diese email habe ich auch. Du kannst die emails ignorieren. [........] Sie sollen hier Lesen wie viele schon betroffen sind [........].

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert und Links deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## razer1250 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ralf K. schrieb:


> Diese email habe ich auch. Du kannst die emails ignorieren. Und deine Eltern sollen das bloß nicht bezahlen. Sie sollen hier Lesen wie viele schon betroffen sind und mit recht nicht zahlen.


@Aka-Aka 
wie kann ich den beitrag ändern ?

@Ralf K.
Ich hoffe du hast recht denn werde ich die anderren mails ab jetzt ignoriren.Ich bin immerhin schon bei der zweiten mahnung.


----------



## razer1250 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



razer1250 schrieb:


> @Aka-Aka
> wie kann ich den beitrag ändern ?
> 
> @Ralf K.
> Ich hoffe du hast recht denn werde ich die anderren mails ab jetzt ignoriren.Ich bin immerhin schon bei der zweiten mahnung.


@Ralf k.
Hats bei dir geklappt ?


----------



## onkeldj (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Na supi, genau die gleiche Mail erreichte mich gerade auch!!! Welch Dreistigkeit.
> 
> Klingt fast so, als würden sie jetzt nach dem letzten Strohhalm greifen, damit wir überweisen.....
> 
> Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gäbe gemeinsam Strafanzeige zu erstatten, wäre ich dabei.


Hi, Ich habe auch so etwas bekommen, Ich wäre dabei mit der Strafanzeige oder das Fernsehen,hab es langsam satt mit der Firma


----------



## Geli (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

... mein Gott, die müssen es nun aber wirklich nötig haben ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



razer1250 schrieb:


> Hey nun habe ich erstmal nichts gemach jetzt ahbe ich diese mail bekommen


Ich gehe doch sehr davon aus, dass auch Sven in Kürze mit dieser überaus "geistreichen" Mail konfrontiert wird, nachdem er wie aus dem Nichts seine Anmeldebestätigung erhalten wird und nicht zahlt. :lol:



> Auch möchte ich erwähnen, dass die Firma RC ltd. nicht mit unseriösen, im Internet tätigen Unternehmen in einen Topf geworfen werden möchte


 


> Exkulpation


 

Ich wünsche Sven bereits jetzt viel Spass!


----------



## Nil77 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So das kam heute auf meine Antwort auf die erste Mahnung hin. :scherzkeks:

Sehr geehrter Herr  XXXX,

der Anmeldeprozess durchläuft eine Vielzahl von Sicherheitskontrollen. Dabei
werden u.a. die technischen Daten der Anmeldung protokolliert, namentlich
Zeit/Datum, IP-Adresse und Hostname sowie die weiteren Einstellungen (Browser,
Betriebssystem etc.).

Außerdem müssen Sie bei der Anmeldung Ihre E-Mail-Adresse per sog. "double
opt-in" bestätigen. Es ist also eindeutig sichergestellt, daß man sich nur mit
einer korrekten E-Mail-Adresse anmelden kann. Sie haben sich demgemäß mit der
E-Mail-Adresse, mit der sie jetzt an den Support schreiben, angemeldet.

Sofern Sie als Kunde der Meinung sind, sich nicht angemeldet zu haben, müssen
wir in Ihrem Fall eine Strafanzeige wegen Betruges (§ 263 StGB) erstatten.
Über einen richterlichen Beschluß (§§ 100h, 100g StPO) wird dann ermittelt,
von welchem Internetanschluß die Anmeldung erfolgte. Bitte beachten Sie, daß
in einem solchen Fall umfangreiche strafrechtliche Ermittlungen durch Polizei
und Staatsanwaltschaft erfolgen, um die Anmeldedaten zu ermitteln. 

Bitte ersparen Sie sich und uns diese Unannehmlichkeiten durch fristgerechte
Zahlung des Rechnungsbertrages.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Support-Team

-------------------------------------
RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
London, SW1V 1BZ
United Kingdom

Hotline:      +49 / (0)180 / 53 555 254 (*)
Handelsregister-Nr.: 06293893 (HR Großbritannien)

Häufige Fragen zur Rechnung: http://infos.Fabrik-Einkauf.com/

(*) Bitte geben Sie bei allen Rückfragen UNBEDINGT Ihre Kunden- und
Rechnungsnummer an.
(*) 14 ct. p. m. aus dem dt. Festnetz (abweichende Tarife aus Mobilfunknetzen
sind möglich) 
-------------------------------------


----------



## Ralf K. (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Tja dieses Schreiben per Mail haben hier wohl alle bekommen. Einschüchterung durch hohe Kosten.... pahhhhh. :scherzkeks:



wenn man das Thema durchsucht, findet man passende Beiträge


----------



## samspam (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Wenn die eine deutsche Adresse im Impressum hätten, wäre ich da bestimmt mal hingefahren und hätte ordentlich Rabatz gemacht. Vermutlich wären dann noch mehr Leute dagewesen
> 
> Viele Grüße



ich glaub nicht, dass man da soweit fahren muss, ich vermute ja sehr stark dass hinter dem ganzen dieser "olliver o. schm."  steckt 

http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12716&highlight=starfilliate

und soviel ich weiss wohnt der in fulda, ich hab mal ein wenig  gegoogelt und was man über ihn findest passt genau, zb. hier
h**p://herrschmidt.twoday.net/stories/1534651/

das is so ein junges bubi, der auf seiner privaten homepage, wo der zugang im übrigen 30 € !! kostet :-p  (also nicht auf die idee kommen und den zugangscode telefonisch abfragen) mit "seinem" vielen geld angibt und zigarrepaffend in teuren luxusschlitten hockt;

recht interessant auf seiner privaten homepage auch die agb, die denen von fabrikeinkauf usw sehr ähnlich sind, also alles ziemlich kleingedruckt 



> Das von XX angebotene Produkt ist ein Passwort, das den Zugang zum privaten Teil dieser Website ermöglicht (im weiteren auch als "Zugang" und/oder "voller Zugang" bezeichnet). Dieses kann telefonisch abgefragt werden. Mit Anforderung eines Passwortes per Einzelabruf gibt der Nutzer ein bindendes Angebot über die Inanspruchnahme des ausgewählten Produktes zum jeweils gültigen Preis ab.





> 4. Rechte und Pflichten des Nutzers: Der Nutzer ist verpflichtet, bei der Anmeldung die erforderlichen Angaben wahrheitsgemäß und vollständig zu machen





> Widerrufsbelehrung: Der Nutzer kann seine auf den Vertragsschluss gerichtete Willenserklärung (Bestellung von Produkten) innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen schriftlich gegenüber Oliver O., xxxx Fulda oder auf einem anderen dauerhaften Datenträger widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt mit dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Frist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Bei wirksamem Widerruf sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen wechselseitig zurückzugewähren, weswegen der Nutzer einen angemessenen Wertersatz für die Nutzung von xx-Produkten zu leisten hat. Das Widerrufsrecht des Nutzers erlischt vorzeitig, wenn xx mit der Lieferung seines Produktes mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Nutzers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Nutzer die Lieferung z.B. durch Download veranlasst hat.



schon interessant, vor allem weil es wirlkich nur um eine rein private homepage ist, wo er zb. über seine urlaubserlebnisse berichtet (hab ich auszugsweise vor mir liegen)


aber ich könnte mich auch irren über oliver


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> aber ich könnte mich auch irren über oliver


Irren? Eher nicht! Aber er ist nicht allein. Ein anderer, dessen Name ebenfalls mit Sch. beginnt, zieht wohl auch noch die Fäden im Hintergrund kräftig mit.


----------



## guitarking59 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, dass man da soweit fahren muss, ich vermute ja sehr stark dass hinter dem ganzen dieser "olliver o. schm."  steckt
> http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12716&highlight=starfilliate
> und soviel ich weiss wohnt der in fulda, ich hab mal ein wenig  gegoogelt und was man über ihn findest passt genau, zb. hier
> h**p://herrschmidt.twoday.net/stories/1534651/
> ...


Hi!

Die Seiten guteinkaufen.net und fabrik-einkauf.com führen zweifelsfrei zu einer Frau I.K. - du musst nur mal nach dieser RC Online Verwert. Gesellschaft googeln. Frau K. lebt aber weder in London noch in Dubai. Sie hat aber einen Geschäftspartner, dessen Initialen zufällig RC lauten bzw. CR. Er heißt nämlich C.  R. Die Spur führt nach Bad Hersfeld. In einem anderen Forum wurde dies schon ausführlich dargelegt und die Betreffenden deshalb als die "hessischen Briten" tituliert.

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## guitarking59 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, dass man da soweit fahren muss, ich vermute ja sehr stark dass hinter dem ganzen dieser "olliver o. schm."  steckt
> 
> http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12716&highlight=starfilliate
> 
> ...



Noch was: Von der Seite fabrik-einkauf wird man ja auch zu Starfiliate weiterverlinkt. Und dort steht im Impressum eben diese CR Online Vermarktungsges. drin. Da schließt sich der Kreis.

Gruß


----------



## guitarking59 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mal heißt es CR Online, dann wieder RC Online - ist aber immer die gleiche Sache.

Habe noch eine Mailadresse entdeckt, die angeblich direkt nach London führt oder zumindest bei obiger Gesellschaft endet:

1. Informationen zum Anbieter:
Das Internetangebot [...] ist ein Dienst der

RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd. 
95 Wilton Road, Suite 3 
London, SW1V 1BZ 
United Kingdom

Kontakt:
E-Mail: [...] 

Hier können Sie auch Ihre Beanstandungen vorbringen.

Sollte man mal anschreiben, nur spaßeshalber. Und die deutsche Hotline würde ich auch gern mal in Anspruch nehmen. Wo klingelt da das Telefon? 0180 = Deutschland, kein Zweifel. Nix London, nix Dubai.

_[Gefährdenden Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Er heißt nämlich C.  R.


Auch der ist nur ein kleines Rädchen im großen Millionenspiel


----------



## samspam (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Die Seiten guteinkaufen.net und fabrik-einkauf.com führen zweifelsfrei zu einer Frau I.K. - du musst nur mal nach dieser RC Online Verwert. Gesellschaft googeln. Frau K. lebt aber weder in London noch in Dubai. Sie hat aber einen Geschäftspartner, dessen Initialen zufällig RC lauten bzw. CR. Er heißt nämlich C.  R. Die Spur führt nach Bad Hersfeld. In einem anderen Forum wurde dies schon ausführlich dargelegt und die Betreffenden deshalb als die "hessischen Briten" tituliert.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch.



naja frau i. k. wird zwar gerne immer und überall erwähnt, aber ein director ist auswechselbar und für mehr oder weniger geld sehr schnell gefunden, da gabs ja schon mal einen herrn director (bei ähnlichen produkten), der sehr schnell nach dem besuch von bizz ausgewechselt wurde;


----------



## Karl-Heinz (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nil77 schrieb:


> _[Fullquote entfernt. (bh)]_


Habe schon die zweite Mahnung bekommen.
Habe,was ich eigentlich nicht machen wollte, einen bösen Brief an die  geschrieben,das ich mich durch diese [ edit]  Nötigungen nicht ins Boxhorn jagen lasse.


----------



## DaSGeSpeNsT (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Huhu, also ich habe die 75 Seiten gelesen  Ich bin leider auch reingefallen, ich informiere mich zum glück immer vorher und habe früher auch immer leute vor sowas gewarnt. Ich werde natürlich nicht bezahlen... Ich habe aber mal ne frage, Wenn ich Anzeige erstatten will was brauch ich dazu alles... Und ich habe gelesen "Online Anzeige" könntest ihr mir das mal definieren.


Dangge


----------



## Cortez72 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das mit der Anzeige is so eine Sache, da sich CR in einer Grauzone bewegt. Die Frage ist, ob es das Geld und die Mühe wert ist. 
CD wird erst mal nur Mahnungen schicken, ignoriere diese einfach, es wird wohl im Sande verlaufen. Sollte ein Mahnbescheid kommen, leg dagegen Einspruch ein! Aber es gab, glaub ich, noch niemanden hier aus dem Forum, der je einen erhalten hatte. Der kostet ja auch Geld für CR.
Solltest Du Anzeige erstatten wollen, informier uns doch bitte über den Ablauf.


----------



## Frisa5 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo, diesen Eintrag habe ich gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden (ist aber schon von April 2007):

*Mit dem Namen Ch. R. und der Adresse in Bad Hersfeld bekommt man einen realen Eintrag vom Telefonbuch. [...]*


Wer Ch. R. ist, dürfte in diesem Forum eigentlich jeder wissen. Unter Teleauskunft.de erhält man sogar noch die Tel.-Nr. u. die Mail-Adresse.

_[Unsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dieterm (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also ich weiss nichts über einen C.R ..wäre über Info per PN sehr dankbar


----------



## Frisa5 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nichts über einen C.R ..wäre über Info per PN sehr dankbar



*Hallo, ich habe Die gerade eine PN geschickt.*
Vor 10 Minuten haben sich dir [ edit]  auf meine Antworten nach der Rechung u. 1 Mahnung gemeldet:



> Sehr geehrter Herr  XXX,
> 
> Sie haben den Mitgliederbereich bereits genutzt. Dadurch ist Ihr gesetzliches
> Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen (§ 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB). Über diese Rechtsfolge
> ...



Aber von mir gibt es kein Geld!!!!


----------



## Pjotr (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
heute erschien in der "Bild am Sonntag" unter der Rubrik "Finger weg" auch ein Artikel über die Machenschaften der "Geldeintreiber".
Peter


----------



## NewBeetle (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Hallo, diesen Eintrag habe ich gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden (ist aber schon von April 2007):
> 
> *Mit dem Namen Ch. R. und der Adresse in Bad Hersfeld bekommt man einen realen Eintrag vom Telefonbuch. [...]*




Abi Jahrgang 2004 ? Vielleicht war der SOWAS von Grottenschlecht das er mit ehrlicher Arbeit nicht weit kommt ? :-p

Die Infos würden mich per PM auch interessieren ...


----------



## NewBeetle (28 Oktober 2007)

*Deutsche Adresse*

Hallo !

Nachdem von passendem Herrn eine deutsche Adresse im Netz und auch im Telefonbuch zu finden ist, ist den Mr. C.R. oder R.C  gelistet ist, hat den schon einmal jemand direkt angegangen (Anzeige wegen Computerkriminalität oder SPAM-Versand ?) Sind die Adressen echt ? 

NewBeetle


----------



## samspam (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

so kinder, seids wieder erwachsen;

in der ersten klassse einer "abzockschule" wird gelehrt:

zockts ab, aber schaut dass euer richtiger name nirgend aufscheint;

googelt doch mal nach wie schnell man eine englische Limited (ltd.) gründen kann, ihr werdet staunen wie billig und einfach sowas ist


----------



## KingKong (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo erst ein mal an alle.
Tja auch mich hat es Erwischt.
Also auch das volle Programm, Spammail angeklickt, Rechnung bekommen ( für einen Button Anklicken, wow ), Mahnung bekommen und tatsächlich eine E-Mail bekommen die mit ziehmlicher Sicherheit nicht Automatisiert war.
Also wenn´s Interessiert hier der Wortlaut:


> Datum: Wed, 10 Oct 2007 20:08:57 +0200 (CEST)
> Von: "F*brik-Einkauf.c*m" <[email protected]*brik-Einkauf.c*m>
> An: *******
> Betreff: Ihre Anmeldung bei www.F*brik-Einkauf.c*m
> ...


Meine Reaktion:
Ich widerrufe die Anmeldung mit sofortiger Wirkung
Daraufhin dieses:


> Sehr geehrter Herr  ****
> 
> Sie haben den Mitgliederbereich bereits genutzt. Dadurch ist Ihr gesetzliches
> Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen (§ 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB). Über diese Rechtsfolge
> ...


Ich:
Wie oft soll ich es sagen ich habe mich NICHT ANGEMELDET und Ihren "DIENST" auch in keinster Weise genutzt.
Dann die Mahnung:


> Sehr geehrter Herr *****
> 
> nach Auskunft unserer Rechnungsstelle haben Sie die Rechnung vom 12.10.2007 bis heute nicht bezahlt.
> 
> ...


Ich wieder:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wie kommen Sie auf die Idee, einen einmaligen Aufruf Ihrer Seite und einen Klick auf einen Button mit der Bezeichnung “Direkt zum Fabrikverkauf” ohne jede weitere Eingabe von persönlichen Daten und ohne jede weitere Information als Anmeldung und Vertragsabschluss auszulegen?
> Sie werden sicher vollstes Verständnis dafür haben, das ich eine mit derartigen Tricks zustande gekommene Anmeldung nicht als gültigen Vertragsabschluss ansehen kann.
> ...


Es ging weiter:


> Sehr geehrter Herr  *****
> 
> Sie haben den Mitgliederbereich bereits genutzt. Dadurch ist Ihr gesetzliches
> Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen (§ 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB). Über diese Rechtsfolge
> ...


Ich:


> Da von Ihnen nur Standartmails kommen und Sie wohl nicht wirklich etwas zu der Sache zu sagen haben, sehe ich die Angelegenheit hiermit als erledigt an.
> Jede weitere Mail von Ihnen wird als Belästigung angesehen und ich werde eine Unterlassungsklage gegen Sie Erwirken.
> Ich habe mich bei Ihnen nicht Angemeldet oder Ihren Mitgliederbereich genutzt, ebenso habe ich Ihnen widersprochen. Wenn Sie das wirklich wollen, dann sollen die Anwälte sprechen.


Die letzte(bis jetzt):


> Sehr geehrter Herr  *****
> 
> wir haben sehrwohl etwas zu der Sache zu sagen.
> 1) Wurde beim Anmeldeprozess Ihre IP und Ihre Daten aus der Anmeldemaske
> ...


----------



## Cortez72 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Apropos Ltd.! 
Wenn man dem Companies House, wo RC-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd. ja registriert ist, von dem Fehlen der Steuernummer auf deren Rechnungen in Kenntnis setzt könnte es sein, daß sie evtl. dort aus dem Handelsregister gelöscht wird. Ich hab mal von seinem Fall gehört, dieses betraf einen deutschland weit bekannten RA mit Hang zur rechten Szene. Dessen Ltd. wurde auch unkompliziert wegen eines Formfehlers gelöscht.


----------



## Frisa5 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Adresse*



NewBeetle schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Nachdem von passendem Herrn eine deutsche Adresse im Netz und auch im Telefonbuch zu finden ist, ist den Mr. C.R. oder R.C  gelistet ist, hat den schon einmal jemand direkt angegangen (Anzeige wegen Computerkriminalität oder SPAM-Versand ?) Sind die Adressen echt ?
> 
> NewBeetle




Ich denke schon, dass die Adressen echt sind:
es gibt anscheinend eine Verbindung zwischen der "Direktorin" I. K. (CR oder RC Großbritannien) u. C. R. aus Bad Hersfeld (man achte auf die Initialien).

Wenn man auf die Seite xxx.tsv-bebra-handball.de, gibt es nähere Infos. Schaut mal unter Trainer nach. Es sollte mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn dass nicht C. R. sein sollte.


----------



## Frisa5 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> so kinder, seids wieder erwachsen;
> 
> in der ersten klassse einer "abzockschule" wird gelehrt:
> 
> ...



Aber Fehler haben sie dann doch gemacht und die Namen sind echt (das Abi war dann wohl doch ziemlich schlecht):

C. R. war oder ist "Director" folgender Firma
CR MEDICAL STUDIES LTD 
95 WILTON ROAD
SUITE 3
LONDON

Diese Firma betreibt die Seite xxx.erotik-karriere.com 

Und seine angegebene Adresse ist Bad Hersfeld


----------



## Sonnie07 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Aber Fehler haben sie dann doch gemacht und die Namen sind echt (das Abi war dann wohl doch ziemlich schlecht):
> 
> C. R. war oder ist "Director" folgender Firma
> CR MEDICAL STUDIES LTD
> ...



An alle Newbies: schaut mal auf der seite Anti-Abzocke.net. Dort sind gleich 17 Seiten, die von der Firma CR-Online vertrieben werden. Von einigen anderen Seiten ganz abgesehen (die auswanderung.com z.b.)

Alles eine Gesellschaft.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Welt ist doch klein - oder [...]"seine kleine Welt" 

_[Link mit Eigenname entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Frisa5 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Welt ist doch klein - oder [...]"seine kleine Welt"
> 
> _[Link mit Eigenname entfernt. (bh)]_



Googelt doch einfach mal nach C. R. (natürlich ausgeschrieben).


----------



## dieter_w (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Adresse*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf die Seite xxx.tsv-bebra-handball.de, gibt es nähere Infos. Schaut mal unter Trainer nach. Es sollte mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn dass nicht C. R. sein sollte.


Ist vielleicht nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. Lt. Klicktel gibt es einen Ch. R. auch in Bebra.


----------



## Frank010 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

man braucht nur nach c r online mal zu googeln.
da findet man so einiges. 
:wall:
Kennt jemand die bank wo man das geld überweisen soll?
Die bank macht ja richtig werbung für sich.


----------



## Frisa5 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

]

Es ist die Cronbank in Dreieich.

Die macht wirklich Werbung für sich, wenn auch negativ.

Ich denke, man sollte das Finanzamt in Bad Hersfeld über C. R. informieren,
da die Rechnungen zwar 19 % MwST enthalten, aber keine Steuer-Nr. angegeben ist. Der Sitz ist zwar in England, aber es existiert ja anscheinend die "Zweigstelle" in Bad Hersfeld. Und dann wäre er bereits bei Ausstellung der Rechnung mehrwertsteuerpflichtig, auch wenn er das Geld nicht erhält u. auch (von mir) nie erhalten wird.


----------



## dieter_w (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Apropos Ltd.!
> Wenn man dem Companies House, wo RC-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd. ja registriert ist, ...


Es gibt eine CR Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
und eine RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd., jeweils mit einer separaten Registernummer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das ist alles bekannt und erörtert, also lasst das hier bitte. Danke.

Darum geht es nicht, wer da director welcher Firma ist - es geht darum, dass man jemanden findet, der in UK ermittelt und/oder Schritte unternimmt.


----------



## Sonnie07 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Es gibt eine CR Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
> und eine RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd., jeweils mit einer separaten Registernummer.




Soweit ist die Kripo in Bad Hersfeld auch schon, schrieben mir : betr. Fa. CR/RC-Online, C.R. (Name natürlich ausgeschrieben)

@aka-aka, das meine ich aber auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Dann brauchen die ein update. CR = CR war einmal, ist nicht mehr - aber Bad Hersfeld kriegt das schon hin.


----------



## Frisa5 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Soweit ist die Kripo in Bad Hersfeld auch schon, schrieben mir : betr. Fa. CR/RC-Online, C.R. (Name natürlich ausgeschrieben)
> 
> @aka-aka, das meine ich aber auch.




Hallo, ist die Kripo in Bad Hersfeld wirklich schon dran? Ich frage nur, da ich mich ebenfalls an sie wenden wollte.

Ich bin noch nie abgezockt worden und von C. R. schon gar nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist die Kripo in Bad Hersfeld wirklich schon dran? Ich frage nur, da ich mich ebenfalls an sie wenden wollte.


Ich würde Dir weder privat noch öffentlich mitteilen, dass die Kripo Bad Hersfeld ermittelt, wenn ich dann fürchten müsste, Du würdest Dich *nicht* an die Kripo Bad Hersfeld wenden.
So. Aber bitte denke nicht zu lange nach, was dieser Orakelsspruch bedeutet - sondern schreibe ein kleines Brieflein. 36251 ist die Postleitzahl.
Ok?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=208133#post208133


----------



## Frisa5 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir weder privat noch öffentlich mitteilen, dass die Kripo Bad Hersfeld ermittelt, wenn ich dann fürchten müsste, Du würdest Dich *nicht* an die Kripo Bad Hersfeld wenden.
> So. Aber bitte denke nicht zu lange nach, was dieser Orakelsspruch bedeutet - sondern schreibe ein kleines Brieflein. 36251 ist die Postleitzahl.
> Ok?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=208133#post208133



Ok, das werde ich defintiv machen und ich hoffe, dass andere ebenso reagieren werden, damit endlich etwas passiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> damit endlich etwas passiert.


Da würde ich die Hoffnungen gaaaanz weit runter schrauben - aber im konkreten Fall sind sie weiter von "Null" weg als sonst, das rechtfertigt das Engagement allemal. Man hat schon Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehen.


----------



## Geli (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

bitte nicht gleich auf mich einprügeln :bash: , fals ich bisher etwas nicht mitbekommen habe:roll:, aber was ist hiervon zu halten :help:  >>>

gegen-trickbetrug.com


----------



## annette (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

mach dass bloss nicht, gehört auch zu denen, die nur abzocken wollen.


----------



## Geli (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

]

*DANKE !!! * sieht auch irgendwie "so" aus:-? .


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Geli schrieb:


> aber was ist hiervon zu halten :help:  >>>
> 
> gegen-trickbetrug.com


nichts 
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/10/09/vorsicht-vor-gegen-trickbetrugcom/#more-733


----------



## Wilfried (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> gegen-trickbetrug.com



Interessant wäre nur zu wissen, ob diese Site überhaupt erlaubt ist, denn es gibt im Impressum keine Namen der Verantwortlichen!
Ich habe vor einigen Tagen unsere Polizei darauf hingewiesen. Sie wollten dem nachgehen oder weiterleiten  (...in's Nirwana...)
:cry:


----------



## dieter_w (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Wilfried schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Tagen unsere Polizei darauf hingewiesen ...


Gute Idee:


			
				gegen-trickbetrug.com schrieb:
			
		

> ziehen wir es jedoch vor im Hintergrund zu aggieren und *uns nur gegenüber der* Staatsanwaltschaft und *Polizei offenbaren*.


----------



## Connyb (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo alle miteinander...
auch ich bin von dieser dubiosen Firma gelinkt worden und habe schon die erste Mahnung erhalten obwohl mich nicht dort angemeldet habe. Ich habe denen am Freitag eine gepfefferte Mail geschrieben und stellt Euch vor... Ich habe Sonntag eine Antwort erhalten. Diese könnt hier gern einsehen. So etwas freches habe ich noch nie erlebt. Die denken doch glatt alle Leute sind doof. Den Namen habe ich rausgenommen.
*Hier die Mail:*:scherzkeks:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ....,
> 
> der Anmeldeprozess durchläuft eine Vielzahl von Sicherheitskontrollen. Dabei
> werden u.a. die technischen Daten der Anmeldung protokolliert, namentlich
> ...


Ich habe diese und die anderen Mails in eine von mir verfaßte Mail gepackt und an die Verbraucherzentrale gesendet. Mal sehen ob ich von dort eine Antwort erhalte. Der Tipp mit "Akte 07" ist auch eine Überlegung Wert.

Grüßle an alle...Conny


----------



## razer1250 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hey die mail kommt mir bekannt vor.Sowas hatte ich auch schon mal in mein Postfach :-p


----------



## Connyb (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

J:wall:
a die versuchen auf ziemlich raffinierte Art und Weise die Leute einzulullen. Indem sie angeben na dann stellt doch Strafanzeige wenn ihr der Meinung seid...

Aber ich habe nicht vor kleinbei zu geben...


----------



## sascha (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Sofern Sie als Kunde der Meinung sind, sich nicht angemeldet zu haben, müssen
> wir in Ihrem Fall eine Strafanzeige wegen Betruges (§ 263 StGB) erstatten.



Gegen sich selbst? :sun:


----------



## Zwerg8 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute ich habe heute eine Email von der Akte-Redaktion bekommen.Sie wollen sich telefonisch mit mir in Verbindung setzen. Habe denen eben meine Telefonnummer gemailt. Mal abwarten.:smile:


----------



## samspam (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Sofern Sie als Kunde der Meinung sind, sich nicht angemeldet zu haben, müssen
> wir in Ihrem Fall eine Strafanzeige wegen Betruges (§ 263 StGB) erstatten...blablabla






> § 263
> Betrug
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.



also  § 263 trifft ja mal ganz genau auf herrn rc-online zu 

dabei dachte ich der sitzt in england, wenn er mich verklagt muss ich dann nach london oder fulda


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[a bisserl off topic und a bisserl emotional]


samspam schrieb:


> also  § 263 trifft ja mal ganz genau auf herrn rc-online zu


Bist Du Richter? Oder wenigstens Staatsanwalt? Oder hast Dir wenigstens schon einmal Gedanken gemacht zum Thema "Tatbestandsmerkmale" bei §263?

Ein interessantes (und mitunter frustrierendes) Thema:
http://www.juraforum.de/jura/specials/special/id/22417/
http://www.mediendelikte.de/263Betrug.htm

Natürlich "betrügt" jeder (strafrechtliche) Betrüger, aber nicht jeder, der "betrügt", betrügt (strafrechtlich). Und die meisten, die "strafrechtlich" betrügen, sind auch noch keine Betrüger, solange sie nicht verurteilt sind. Und wenn sie dann verurteilt sind, darf man sie bald schon auich nicht mehr Betrüger nennen, solange in Hamburg... aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel...

Alles klar? Aber keine Sorge, falls es Probleme gibt:
http://www.onlinerecht-ratgeber.de/onlinerecht/internet_strafrecht/index_03.html

_Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht, bin ich um meinen Schlaf gebracht._
(Wer hat das gesagt? Heine? Er hat es wahrscheinlich der geblendeten Göttin Iustitia, der deutsche Juristen die Zunge abgeschnitten haben, von den Lippen abgelesen.)


----------



## meinKommentar (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi liebe Mithasser!

Neben den Verstößen gegen den Datenschutz(Datenbankklau), Wucher für "goldene" Adressen, und Spam haben die Brüder sich ja noch ein Ei in's Nest gelegt: Ich habe es schriftlich, dass die mir nichts kostenpflichtiges andrehen wollen. Und Ihr habt es auch schriftlich! :sun:

Und zwar haben wir doch alle(auch ich mit meiner Phantasienamen-Anmeldung:scherzkeks die tolle alles-saugünstig-Email bekommen. Die Email hat keine normale Weiterleitung, sondern eine Weiterleitung bei der durch eine Nummer die persönlichen Daten in der geklauten Datenbank gleich zugeordnet werden. Das die Brüder hinter dem Spam stecken ist somit durch die immer gleichen Rechnungen ohne Anmeldung bei zich geschädigten Zeugen bewiesen. Somit stammt der Emailtext eindeutig von diesen netten Menschen. Und was sagt der Emailtext? "Keine Angst, wir wollen Ihnen keine Produkte verkaufen...". Man schaue bei Wikipedia nach der Definition von Produkten: Auch "Dienstleistungen" fallen unter den Oberbegriff Produkt. 

Na also - is doch geil. Werbeversprechen müssen eingehalten werden - ob der Herr Verkäufer will oder nicht.

Klar wollen die aber Geld haben, also - arglistige Täuschung. Schaut euch dazu mal den § 123 BGB an. 

Über strafrechtliche Folgen einer Täuschung steht bei Wiki auch noch was.

So wie ich das sehe, ohne Fachmann zu sein und ohne eine Rechtsberatung anbieten zu wollen kann man sich doch auf diesen Paragraphen in einer Email sehr schön beziehen und danach alles ignorieren, gell? 

Mit schönen Grüßen - :sun:


----------



## Zwerg8 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe schon ein Gespräch geführt.Bin mal gespannt:-p


----------



## samspam (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@ aka-aka

ja tut mir leid, aber auf der polizei hab anzeigen wegen betrug gemacht, ob der her rc-online jetzt beleidigt ist oder nicht, ist mir dabei eher egal


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> tut mir leid, aber auf der polizei hab anzeigen wegen betrug gemacht, ob der her rc-online jetzt beleidigt ist oder nicht, ist mir dabei eher egal


 Trotzdem vorsichtig bleiben. Ich will Dir bestimmt nichts Böses, im Gegenteil. Ich denke, wir alle hier drücken jedem die Daumen, der  engagiert dagegen vorgeht!!! Jetzt muss die Staatsanwaltschaft prüfen, ob Betrug vorliegt (das ist ein harter Job) und ob man deswegen in England um Amtshilfe bitten will (da gibt es hohe Hürden). Eine große Zahl von Strafanzeigen kann in Fällen, in denen es auf der Kippe steht, schon helfen, ebenso wie die Medien. Dennoch wird es am Ende davon abhängen, ob ein Betrugstatbestand vorliegt - dazu braucht es eben alle Tatbestandsmerkmale. Lies Dir meine obigen Links durch und mach Dir Deine Gedanken - auch schon prophylaktisch, falls Deine Strafanzeige eingestellt werden würde und Du eine Beschwerde dagegen erwägen müsstest.
Noch einmal: Du musst Dich bei mir nicht entschuldigen, so weit kommt's noch! Aber allein die Tatsache, dass jemand Dinge tut, die er tut, um andere zu "betrügen" (schädigen), die reicht nicht aus, damit jemand angeklagt oder gar verurteilt wird. _Leider_. Aber lass uns die Diskussion hier abbrechen. Ich würde jedenfalls hier niemanden als B* bezeichnen, der nicht rechtskräftig verurteilt ist. Unsere Diskussion darüber hat ja deutlich gemacht, wie Du das meinst. Das war ja auch meine Absicht. Und nebenbei wollte ich ein paar Hintergründe hier anbringen. 
_I got my lessons, you know?_


----------



## Dennis (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute
Habe mich auch bei der Akte 07  mal schauen ob sie sich bei mir auch melden.



MfG Dennis


----------



## Dennis (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich meinte gemeldet.:-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Akte soll sich bitte offiziell hier melden. Ich schlage vor, dass Akte07 Sven interviewt, wenn der nichts dagegen hat. Sascha hat doch sicher seine Telefonnummer


----------



## katzenjens (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

aka-aka hat schön beschrieben, was Betrug und Betrüger sind. Daher ist der Gang zur Polizei selten von Erfolg gekrönt. Zivilrechtlich sähe es anders aus. Allerdings braucht man, um selbst aktiv gegen die Betr... ähm Rechnungsersteller vorzugehen einiges an Erfahrung. Daher wird hier gerne die Empfehlung gegeben, passiv zu bleiben und erst beim Eingang eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides zu reagieren. Dieses ist momentan der einfachste Weg. Ein Blick in die immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig wiederholten Links zum Thema hilft gegen Nebenwirkungen wie z.B. falsche Gewissensbisse, Angst oder freiwilligen Rauswurf von Geld an "unwürdige" Individuen. :sun:

Die Medien verhalten sich leider recht oberflächlich. Wenn selbige auch mal einen Blick auf z.B. augsblog.de werfen würden... :grins:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Wenn selbige auch mal einen Blick auf z.B. augsblog.de werfen würden...


...wäre evtl. auch der Gang zur Polizei von Erfolg gekrönt. Es ist definitiv nicht so, dass die Polizei nicht wissen könnte, wie man von einem Link zu einer Anmeldung kommt - auf augsblog.de wird das aber so verständlich beschrieben, dass es fast schon zu erwarten ist, dass sie es auch verstehen könnten...

Toll wäre, wenn es die Medien so einfach erklären würden, dass es die Polizei verstehen müsste, wollte sie sich nicht lächerlich machen. Vielleicht hilft das ja. (Bitte um Vergebung bei den hier seit Langem mitlesenden Polizisten)

 zur Wiederholung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=208139&highlight=klickibunti#post208139


----------



## rofie (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo.

Ich wollte mich über einen Proxy-Server anmelden und da kommt der Hinweis: zur Zeit sind keine Anmeldungen möglich.
Hmmhmmhm das ist aber komisch.


----------



## Sonnie07 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So Leute, ich hab mal Bilanz gezogen. Hab mich durch die 80 Seiten durchgewuselt und mal alle Betroffenen notiert, um sie zu zählen.

Wir bringen es hier auf mittlerweile 97 Geschädigte, das muss mal erwähnt werden, vorallem weil vielleicht einige wichtige Leute mitlesen (Fernsehen? Polizei?) 

Aber das tollste daran ist: wenn wir vom Preis der 2. Mahnung ausgehen, die sich auf 92,50 Euro beläuft, entgehen diesen [] glatt

8972,50 Euro

:respekt:


----------



## Frisa5 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das Finanzamt müsste auch langsam mal mitlesen, denn die Umsatzsteuer müsste eigentlich an das deutsche FA abgeführt werden. Die Briefkastenfirma ist in England, aber es wird von Deutschland aus agiert (Server in Deutschland, deutsche Bankverbindung usw.).

Inzwischen glaube ich auch recheriert zu haben, wer sich bei der Bankverbindung unter CF Abrechung verbirgt -- C. F. (Mitarbeiter v. O. S.)  Und da laufen die Fäden wieder zusammen.

Link gerne per PN.


----------



## NewBeetle (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> 8972,50 Euro
> 
> :respekt:



Nicht schlecht... obwohl ... für einen Porsche langt das aber noch nicht da müßten weitere "Klicker" angeheuert werden :-p


----------



## Frisa5 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



NewBeetle schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht... obwohl ... für einen Porsche langt das aber noch nicht da müßten weitere "Klicker" angeheuert werden :-p



Genau, für den schwarzen Porsche reicht es nicht, aber vielleicht aber Porsche v. T.S. auf Sylt ja auch nur geliehen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



NewBeetle schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht... obwohl ... für einen Porsche langt das aber noch nicht da müßten weitere "Klicker" angeheuert werden :-p




Das ist doch wohl für die das geringste Problem, rechne mal den Swinger-Club und die Erotik-Karriere noch dazu...... und und und.... die machen ihr Geld schon noch. 

Außerdem sind wir noch nicht am Ende der Reihe angelangt, ich zähle fleißig mit, und es dauert nicht lange, dann haben wir die 10.000er-Marke überschritten... falsch............ haben wir eigentlich schon. Wenn erst ein Inkasso-Büro anklopft per Mail, haben wir ja eine noch schönere höhere Grundsumme


----------



## dieter_w (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> ... die machen ihr Geld schon noch.


Meiner Meinung nach haben die ihr Geld schon gemacht. Die Büros in Dubai sind sicherlich nicht billig, denke ich mal.

Außerdem: Diejenigen, die treu und brav (eingeschüchtert durch die erste oder zweite Mahnung) bezahlen, die wirst du auch kaum hier im Forum antreffen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Zu einigen Spekulationen:
1. Büroservice in Dubai ist nicht so teuer - die residieren da ja nicht wirklich (einige aber schon)

2. Gehören alle Leute zusammen, die
eine protzige Webseite mit Flash
Beziehungen nach Dubai _und _in die Schweiz haben
Ein eigens, stinklangweiliges Blog haben
pokern
(www.f*-e*.com www.i*-k*.com, www.v*-fr*.com)

3. 





Frisa5 schrieb:


> Und da laufen die Fäden wieder zusammen.


Nicht immer sitzt die Spinne dort im Netz, wo die Fäden zusammen laufen. Wenn gerade woanders eine fette Fliege zappelt, trifft man die Spinne manchmal ganz woanders...

(Deine Überlegung zum "Beteiligungsverwalter" CF der neuen Römergründung könnte passen...)


----------



## Frisa5 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach haben die ihr Geld schon gemacht. Die Büros in Dubai sind sicherlich nicht billig, denke ich mal.
> 
> Außerdem: Diejenigen, die treu und brav (eingeschüchtert durch die erste oder zweite Mahnung) bezahlen, die wirst du auch kaum hier im Forum antreffen.



Die haben Ihr Geld sicher schon gemacht: lassen sich mit schwarzem Porsche Cabrio auf Sylt fotografieren und erklimmen auch Berge (aber sie werden ganz tief fallen).
Wenn das stimmt, was ich recherchiert habe, dann steckt da eine 4-Mann AG mit Sitz in der Schweiz dahinter. Und ein O.S. aus Fulda ist auch dabei. Und zu O.S. gibt es eine Verbindung zu C.R. aus Bad Hersfeld. Beim CFO der AG (T.S., wohnhaft in Frankfurt u. auch Hamburg) ist widerum genau die Briefkastenadresse in London zu finden, unter der xxx.fabrik-einkauf.com die Rechnungen verschickt.


----------



## Sonnie07 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach haben die ihr Geld schon gemacht. Die Büros in Dubai sind sicherlich nicht billig, denke ich mal.
> 
> Außerdem: Diejenigen, die treu und brav (eingeschüchtert durch die erste oder zweite Mahnung) bezahlen, die wirst du auch kaum hier im Forum antreffen.



nein, davon gehe ich bestimmt nicht aus. Dunkelziffern sind nunmal immer hoch. 

Wollte mit meiner Rechnung ja auch nur mal etwas positives rüberbringen, sorry


----------



## dieter_w (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> ... Dunkelziffern sind nunmal immer hoch ....


Leider. 


> Wollte mit meiner Rechnung ja auch nur mal etwas positives rüberbringen, sorry


Du hast ja schließlich auch eine Summe berechnet, die denen *NICHT* zufließt!


----------



## Cortez72 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hoffentlich sind viele Leute durch dieses Forum nun so schlau, nicht an diese Kinder-Mafia zu bezahlen. Und somit wird der schöne schwarze Porsche auch bald wieder Geschichte sein. Wie sagte Warhol schon jeder hat im Leben seine 15min Ruhm, Zeit das zu beenden, die 15min sind für die Herren schon lange um


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, was ich recherchiert habe, dann steckt da eine 4-Mann AG mit Sitz in der Schweiz dahinter. Und ein O.S. aus Fulda ist auch dabei. Und zu O.S. gibt es eine Verbindung zu C.R. aus Bad Hersfeld. Beim CFO der AG (T.S., wohnhaft in Frankfurt u. auch Hamburg) ist widerum genau die Briefkastenadresse in London zu finden, unter der xxx.fabrik-einkauf.com die Rechnungen verschickt.


Das ist nicht ganz neu. Auch die Sueddeutsche hat ja schon bei Schm&Schr geklingelt.
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/10/30/wie-die-sueddeutsche-die-firma-vita-active-besuchte/
Aber ich behaupte jetzt nicht, dass man aus der Tatsache, dass sowohl der echte existierende Briefkasten in Frankfurt als auch der virtuelle Mailbriefkasten des ehemaligen Kollegen und Co-Autors eines ehemals recht angesehenen Hamburger Dialer-und-Recht-Experten irgendwie in ungünstigen Konstellationen auftaucht, irgendetwas in der Art "der hängt da mit drin" folgern könnte. Würde ich das nämlich tun, hätte wohl der Forenadmin hier ebenso schnell Post wie andere Forenadmins.

Also: spekuliert nicht zu viel öffentlich - *zumindest bitte nicht hier!* Es wäre doch schade, wenn beispielsweise dieser Thread hier verschwinden müsste, nur weil jemand etwas spekuliert, was andere stört.


Frisa5 schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, was ich recherchiert habe, dann steckt da eine 4-Mann AG mit Sitz in der Schweiz dahinter.


 eine AG [N*** T***?], die *was genau* damit zu tun hat? (Bitte PN)


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



NewBeetle schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht... obwohl ... für einen Porsche langt das aber noch nicht da müßten weitere "Klicker" angeheuert werden :-p


Doch, es reicht. Du musst bedenken: Dieses Projekt ist nicht das Einzige, das diese Truppe im Netz hat. Es gibt Dutzende von Firmen und Projekten! Bei Starquiz24 wurden seinerzeit, wie im Interview mit "WISO ermittelt" (Reporter als potentieller Käufer der Anwendung getarnt) erzählt wurde, Millionen gemacht.

Es reicht also. Sogar für mehrere Exemplare


----------



## lovleyangel (30 Oktober 2007)

*Fabrik-Einkauf.com [ edit]*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

auch ich war nur kurz auf der Seite von Fabrik-Einkauf.com und habe natürlich auch schon die 1. Rechnung und jetzt die 1. Mahnung erhalten.
Darin wird mit Inkasso gedroht, was mich aber nicht weiter beunruhigt, da ich meine Rechte kenne.

Ich habe mich im Netz ein wenig umgeschaut,  um irgenwelche Info's über 
[ edit] und [ edit]  zu bekommen und bin fündig geworden.
[ edit]  wohnt in Seesen (Nähe Goslar),  wo ihre Familie die "Reitanlage Lindenhof" betreibt.
Wer dort von Euch in der Nähe wohnt, kann ja mal nach [ edit]  nachfragen. 
[ edit]  habe ich entdeckt. Er hat bis 2003 eine Homepage betrieben und somit seine Spuren hinterlassen. Wie dumm von Ihm !!
Er sagt auf seiner Homepage, er hasst Materialismus. Wie witzig !!:vlol:

Wer von Euch noch weitere Info's braucht, kann ja mal hier nachschauen.

http://www.****de/***.html

http://www.united-domains.de/suchen-registrieren/ Hier in der Suchmaske [ edit] eingeben  eingeben
 und schon habt Ihr die wahrscheinlich aktuelle Adresse (wer ihn anzeigen will ect.)

Gestern habe ich versucht, den Webblog von [ edit]  anzuklicken aber die Dame ist wohl "ausgeritten". Jedenfalls ist er geschlossen.

Dank vieler Menschen hier im Forum und anderen Foren, hat sich wohl einiges
getan, um den beiden das Handwerk zu legen.

Mal sehen, was sie sich als nächstes ausdenken.

Liebe Grüße

lovleyangel:smile:
_*
modinfo *_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## blowfish (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Doch, es reicht.....



Bei dem angegebenen Betrag handelt es sich um den Einnahmeausfall für die Betreiber wegen Zahlungsverweigerung von den hier postenden Usern.


----------



## Franziska (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrik-Einkauf.com [ edit]*



lovleyangel schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich versucht, den Webblog von [ edit]  anzuklicken aber die Dame ist wohl "ausgeritten". Jedenfalls ist er geschlossen.


Die Blog-Betreiber sind für Informationen über Ihre "Kandidaten" sehr dankbar.


----------



## tschensie (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo, Leute....
Habe nun, nachdem auch bereits die erste Mahnung eingetroffen ist, eine Antwort auf meinen Widerruf erhalten...wie erwartet: "... können wir nicht akzeptieren, da sie die Leistung schon genutzt haben...blabla....."

Aber ein kleines Wunder ist geschehen..... heute früh im "Radio Chemnitz" hat der Verbraucherschutz vor Fabrik-Einkauf.com offiziell gewarnt....

ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung.....

Gruß aus Sachsen 

tschensie


----------



## hefis (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo
Bisher habe ich 2 Rechnungen und zwei Mahnungen per Mail erhalten.Der 1.Rechnung habe ich per Mail widersprochen,erhielt auch eine Bestätigung und den Hinweis,daß die Frist fafür abgelaufen sei.
So ein ähnliches Spiel hatte ich schon mal vor einem Jahr,hörte dann irgendwann auf.
Aber so frech wie bei diesen Brüdern habe ich es noch nie erlebt.Ich reagiere jetzt erstmal  gar nicht.
Allen einen schönen Feiertag  

mfG    hefis:roll:


----------



## Frank010 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

lese jeden tag hier wies weiter geht. Übrigens bei mir steht wohl dann der inkassobrief ins postfach an. Ich hoffne nur wirklich das da niemand zahlt. (wunschgedanke) 
Ich finde das alles ist eine richtige frechheit. Ich betreue 3 windows server und habe da die mitarbeiter informiert. Vielleucht nur ein kleiner beitrag, aber man weiss ja nie. 
Schauen wir mal wies weitergeht. Am besten wär ein bericht im fernsehen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[...]


----------



## dieter_w (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrik-Einkauf.com [ edit]*



lovleyangel schrieb:


> Ich habe mich im Netz ein wenig umgeschaut, ...


Hi lovleyangel,

good job kann ich nur sagen, danke.

Wäre nur noch zu klären, ob die Story auf den von dir gefundenen Seiten wirklich zu den Vorgängen hier passt. 
Oder ob es nur eine gewisse Namensgleichheit (zum Teil) ist.


----------



## Frisa5 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [da mein Beitrag als Ermutigung zu weiteren "Forschungen" und Spekulationen missverstanden werden könnte, habe ich ihn vorläufig gelöscht]
> Noch einmal ganz deutlich:
> *Nicht öffentlich spekulieren und auch nicht öffentlich unsichere Fakten darstellen und auch nicht öffentlich Fakten darstellen und daraus Schlüsse ziehen. Ich warne eindringlich vor den Konsequenzen hier geposteter Fehlinformationen*
> Bei Interesse: PN
> Danke



Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass es sich um Fehlinformationen handelt (auch sind keine Namen erwähnt worden).


----------



## Cortez72 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Namen zu erwähnen ist ja auch nicht nötig, da sie ja mittlerweile jedermann bekannt sein dürften, man sollte eben aufpassen, daß man sich durch die Veröffentlichtung nicht eine Abmahnung von den Rechtsverdrehern der B******r einfängt, dafür hängt da einfach zu viel von ab. Dieses Forum muß weiterbestehen, also vorsichtig ist geboten. Die Protagonisten werden schon ein Auge auf alles haben, was sich im Netz um Sie dreht.
Schliesslich verfolgen wir ja auch alle das selbe Ziel


----------



## Zwerg8 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe heute auch wieder Post bekommen.Die scheinen ja ununterbrochen zu "arbeiten".Meine Mail wurde um 01.27 Uhr verschickt.Das übliche auch ich hätte die Leistungen schon genutzt. Ende der Woche müßte die 2. Mahnung kommen.:roll:


----------



## dieter_w (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Zwerg8 schrieb:


> Die scheinen ja ununterbrochen zu "arbeiten".


Ich bezweifle stark, dass da auch nur einer einen Finger krumm macht. 
Das ist ein ausgeklügeltes vollautomatisch arbeitendes System.

Und ein Computer braucht (normalerweise) keinen Schlaf


----------



## Dennis (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Ich bezweifle stark, dass da auch nur einer einen Finger krumm macht.
> Das ist ein ausgeklügeltes vollautomatisch arbeitendes System.
> 
> Und ein Computer braucht (normalerweise) keinen Schlaf


Da hast du recht.

MfG Dennis


----------



## hartmut1943 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Die Seiten guteinkaufen.net und fabrik-einkauf.com führen zweifelsfrei zu einer Frau I.K. - du musst nur mal nach dieser RC Online Verwert. Gesellschaft googeln. Frau K. lebt aber weder in London noch in Dubai. Sie hat aber einen Geschäftspartner, dessen Initialen zufällig RC lauten bzw. CR. Er heißt nämlich C.  R. Die Spur führt nach Bad Hersfeld. In einem anderen Forum wurde dies schon ausführlich dargelegt und die Betreffenden deshalb als die "hessischen Briten" tituliert.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch.


Heute kann jeder, der 1,45€ übrig hat, eine Firma in England unter dem Kürzel Ltd. anmelden und bildet nach dt. Recht die Form einer GmbH, die alles tun und lassen kann. aber für nichts einstehen muß. Für 1,45€ kann,dann niemand etwas bekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



hartmut1943 schrieb:


> Heute kann jeder, der 1,45€ übrig hat, eine Firma in England unter dem Kürzel Ltd. anmelden und bildet nach dt. Recht die Form einer GmbH, die alles tun und lassen kann. aber für nichts einstehen muß.


Das ist der Wunsch und Wille der Politiker gewesen.


----------



## hartmut1943 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



DaSGeSpeNsT schrieb:


> Huhu, also ich habe die 75 Seiten gelesen  Ich bin leider auch reingefallen, ich informiere mich zum glück immer vorher und habe früher auch immer leute vor sowas gewarnt. Ich werde natürlich nicht bezahlen... Ich habe aber mal ne frage, Wenn ich Anzeige erstatten will was brauch ich dazu alles... Und ich habe gelesen "Online Anzeige" könntest ihr mir das mal definieren.
> 
> 
> Dangge


Ein Anzeige zu erstatten kostet zunächst nichts und das kann man schon in fast allen Polizeirevieren, die über ein Internetportal verfügen, einfach mal im Internet unter Polizei des Bundeslandes suchen, kann schon ein Gewinn sein. Die Beweisstücke kann man als Anhang mit senden, sollte diese aber auch im Original nicht unbedingt aus den Händen geben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Onlineanzeigen sehen viele skeptisch. Was hindert Dich daran, das Zeug auszudrucken (bei den mails darauf achten, dass auch die Links drauf stehen, also Originalmail plus evtl. Quelltext kopieren/ausdrucken) und deiner örtlichen Polizei zu schicken?
Ein Hinweis dazu, dass man in Bad Hersfeld nachfragen solle (das sage ich jetzt einfach mal so, weil es mir logisch erscheint, anzunehmen, dass dort das Probblem bekannt ist) und ab die Post.
Persönlich vorstellig werden ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## mosie (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Wir bringen es hier auf mittlerweile 97 Geschädigte,



...98 Geschädigte. Ich habe nun auch schon die erste Mahnung erhalten.
Das Lustige daran ist, ..... die schreiben das ich mich angemeldet habe, und zwar mit der e-Mail Adresse mit der ich den Wiederspruch geschrieben habe. Das kuriose ist, das die angebliche Anmeldung aber mit einer ganz anderen E -Mail war. 

Na schaun wir mal ..... ich sammle jedenfalls auch alle Mails von denen.


----------



## hartmut1943 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Es gibt eine CR Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd.
> und eine RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd., jeweils mit einer separaten Registernummer.


Wer ca. 23,00 € übrig hat, kann sich zu RC Onl. xxxxxxxx einen gültigen Registerauszug Onlein bestellen und hat dann für eine mögliche Anzeige alle relevanten Daten, um gegen diese entsprechend zu reagieren. ( handelsregisterauszug-online.de ). Ich werde es tun, wenn mir die [ edit] zu nahe kommen sollte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



hartmut1943 schrieb:


> Wer ca. 23,00 € übrig hat, kann sich zu RC Onl. xxxxxxxx einen gültigen Registerauszug Onlein bestellen und hat dann für eine mögliche Anzeige alle relevanten Daten, um gegen diese entsprechend zu reagieren. ( handelsregisterauszug-online.de ). Ich werde es tun, wenn mir die Bande zu nahe kommen sollte.


Das geht billiger direkt über UK ( wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk für 1 Pfund pro Auszug)- ausserdem liegen die Informationen bereits vor.


----------



## oskar (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo hier ist mal wieder OSKAR

Mal zur Info: heute früh haben die bei mir im regionalradio Chemnitz vor dieser ominösen Firma gewarnt. Ist doch schon mal gut das selbst bei so einen Sender dies bekannt ist.

oskar


----------



## Cortez72 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So ich habe der Polizei in Bad Hersfeld eine Mitteilung über den gesamten Sachverhalt bez. Fabrik-Einkauf zukommen lassen, ich habe auch geschildert, daß alleine hier in diesem Forum schon an die 100 Geschädigte versammelt sind und sich evtl. unabhängig von mir ein Mitteilung diesbezüglich schicken werden. 
Dann lass ich mich mal überaschen ob und was sich da tut.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> So ich habe der Polizei in Bad Hersfeld


[SanftenDruckauf die PolizeierzeugModus]Ein Link extra für Bad Hersfeld:
http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=93673#93673
Das Posting gibt meines Wissens den Stand von Juli 07 wieder. Seit Sven gibt es weitere sachdienliche Hinweise. Wenn man sich also _entscheiden würde, zu ermittlen_, wäre die halbe Arbeit fast getan 
[/SanftenDruckauf die PolizeierzeugModus]


----------



## Frisa5 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> So ich habe der Polizei in Bad Hersfeld eine Mitteilung über den gesamten Sachverhalt bez. Fabrik-Einkauf zukommen lassen



*Das Finanzamt würde sich sicher auch dafür interessieren.* Es werden 19 % MwSt ausgewiesen, allerdings wird weder in Rechnung noch Mahnung eine Steuernummer angegeben. Auch wenn die Rechnungen aus England kommen: Die Geschäftstätigkeit findet in Deutschland statt. Hier steht auch der Server von xxx.fabrik-einkauf.com.


----------



## NewBeetle (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wenn erst ein Inkasso-Büro anklopft per Mail, haben wir ja eine noch schönere höhere Grundsumme [/QUOTE]

Hmmmmmm... na bei mir können die lange klopfen .. nachdem mich nach der Fabrik Verkauf Aktion auch nun noch Schmuddelseiten Willkommen geheissen haben hab ich meine EMail gekickt ... mal sehen nun gibts für den Verein nur noch den Postweg ... Dann freut sich wenigstens der Post


----------



## Frisa5 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> hab ich meine EMail gekickt ... mal sehen nun gibts für den Verein nur noch den Postweg



Meine E-Mail gibt es auch nicht mehr lange (war eh eine, die ich selten nutze). Da ich in Kürze auch noch umziehe, werden sie lange suchen müssen).

Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. *Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.*


----------



## Cortez72 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> *Das Finanzamt würde sich sicher auch dafür interessieren.* Es werden 19 % MwSt ausgewiesen, allerdings wird weder in Rechnung noch Mahnung eine Steuernummer angegeben. Auch wenn die Rechnungen aus England kommen: Die Geschäftstätigkeit findet in Deutschland statt. Hier steht auch der Server von xxx.fabrik-einkauf.com.



Dem Finanzamt in Bad Hersfeld haben wir den Sachverhalt auch schon geschildert, aber wie gesagt, es muss von mehreren Seiten ne Beschwerde über C.R. kommen, vielleicht tut sich dann schneller was


----------



## guitarking59 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man hat schon Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehen.



So? Ich nicht


----------



## guitarking59 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Geli schrieb:


> bitte nicht gleich auf mich einprügeln :bash: , fals ich bisher etwas nicht mitbekommen habe:roll:, aber was ist hiervon zu halten :help:  >>>
> 
> gegen-trickbetrug.com



Da kommste vom Regen in die Traufe - es stecken die gleichen Leute dahinter!


----------



## guitarking59 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Connyb schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander...
> auch ich bin von dieser dubiosen Firma gelinkt worden und habe schon die erste Mahnung erhalten obwohl mich nicht dort angemeldet habe. Ich habe denen am Freitag eine gepfefferte Mail geschrieben und stellt Euch vor... Ich habe Sonntag eine Antwort erhalten. Diese könnt hier gern einsehen. So etwas freches habe ich noch nie erlebt. Die denken doch glatt alle Leute sind doof. Den Namen habe ich rausgenommen.
> *Hier die Mail:*:scherzkeks:
> 
> ...



Hallo Conny!

Vermutlich jeder hier hat die gleiche Standard-Mail erhalten - willkommen im Club!


----------



## guitarking59 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Jetzt muss die Staatsanwaltschaft prüfen, ob Betrug vorliegt (das ist ein harter Job) und ob man deswegen in England um Amtshilfe bitten will (da gibt es hohe Hürden). . I]



Laut Polizeiauskunft liegt eine dieser Hürden darin, dass britische Behörden angeblich erst ab 10.000 € Schadenssumme aktiv werden, wenn man um Amtshilfe nachsucht.

Gruß


----------



## Preacher (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So noch ein Geschädigter mehr.
Nur gut das ich eine Freundin habe die in der Rechtsberatung tätig ist. Sie hat den einfachen Hinweis gegeben...einfach aussitzen. nach einem halben jahr spätestens hören die auf zu schreiben.
gut das werd ich dann mal machen, besonders weil die [ edit] , meine mutter mit meinem (männlichen) vornamen anschreiben in der adresse wo weder meine mutter noch ich wohnen?!?! :wall:
kann man noch mehr falsch machen?
egal, abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## samspam (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Preacher schrieb:


> Sie hat den einfachen Hinweis gegeben...einfach aussitzen. nach einem halben jahr spätestens hören die auf zu schreiben.



mit dem einfachen aussitzen sollte es diesmal aber nicht getan sein;
jeder sollte sich aktiv wehren, das kann zb eine anzeige sein, ein brief an das finanzamt, ein brief an die bank usw. - je mehr leute da druck machen umso besser

nur rate ich von wilden spekulationen ab, wir leben zum glück in einem rechtsstaat und da sollte man jede behauptung auch beweisen und nochmal beweisen können, ob man mit terror per mail an eine gewisse homepage was erreicht, bezweifle ich;  rc-online is ein tiefer sumpf, den man nur mit bedacht trocken legen kann


----------



## Frisa5 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> mit dem einfachen aussitzen sollte es diesmal aber nicht getan sein;
> jeder sollte sich aktiv wehren, das kann zb eine anzeige sein, ein brief an das finanzamt, ein brief an die bank usw. - je mehr leute da druck machen umso besser



Genauso sehe ich dass auch. Je mehr Anzeigen oder Briefe an die entsprechenden Stellen umso eher passiert etwas. 

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. **Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.*


----------



## Antidialer (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> ...wir leben zum glück in einem rechtsstaat...



LOL, selten so gelacht.

Deutschland hat mit einem Rechtsstaat nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Sonnie07 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Laut Polizeiauskunft liegt eine dieser Hürden darin, dass britische Behörden angeblich erst ab 10.000 € Schadenssumme aktiv werden, wenn man um Amtshilfe nachsucht.
> 
> Gruß



Als Gemeinschaft zusammengenommen, haben wir das ja bald erreicht. :-D


----------



## samspam (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Antidialer schrieb:


> LOL, selten so gelacht.
> 
> Deutschland hat mit einem Rechtsstaat nicht mehr viel zu tun.



ich leb ja nicht in deutschland


----------



## razer1250 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[noparse]Die Seiten gehört auch zu den ?
http://www.die-auswanderung.com/
http://www.iqchampion.com/
http://www.erotik-karriere.com/[/noparse]


_
modinfo
Anscheinend muß hier immer wieder auf die Einhaltung der Nutzungsbestimmungen hingewiesen
 werden. Jeder, der sich hier anmeldet oder postet, hat der  Einhaltung zugestimmt_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Adressen von Webseiten werden von der Forensoftware automatisch zu anklickbaren Links, wenn diese mit "www." oder "http://" beginnen. Links zu Dialerseiten oder Links, die sich eventuell für unbedarfte User gefährlich auswirken könnten, müssen so dargestellt werden, dass sie *nicht* automatisch anklickbar werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Kann jemand positiv bestätigen, dass der Polizei in Bad Hersfeld, die im Verantwortungsbereich der StA Fulda liegt, eine genaue Dokumentation der Vorgänge vorliegt, über die wir hier reden?

Wissen die positiv von Svens Erlebnissen?
Antworten bitte nur per PN.
Danke.


----------



## Cortez72 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Laut Polizeiauskunft liegt eine dieser Hürden darin, dass britische Behörden angeblich erst ab 10.000 € Schadenssumme aktiv werden, wenn man um Amtshilfe nachsucht.
> 
> Gruß



Eine Amtshilfe in GB sollte doch eigentlich gar nicht notwendig sein, da doch die dt. NL von C.R. nach deutschem Recht behandelt wird und nicht nach Britischem.


----------



## Frisa5 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Eine Amtshilfe in GB sollte doch eigentlich gar nicht notwendig sein, da doch die dt. NL von C.R. nach deutschem Recht behandelt wird und nicht nach Britischem.



Ausserdem findet der Schwerpunkt der "Tätigkeit" von Deutschland aus. Damit unterliegen sie dem deutschen Recht, insbesondere steuerrechtlich.

Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.


----------



## Cortez72 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kann jemand positiv bestätigen, dass der Polizei in Bad Hersfeld, die im Verantwortungsbereich der StA Fulda liegt, eine genaue Dokumentation der Vorgänge vorliegt, über die wir hier reden?
> 
> Wissen die positiv von Svens Erlebnissen?
> Antworten bitte nur per PN.
> Danke.



Ich habe, Ihnen genau meinen Fall geschildert, beginnend mit der Lockmail (I-POD) sowie dem Aufbau der Seite und der Rechnungszusendung gleich nach dem Verlassen der Site ohne Anmeldung. Ich habe sie daraufhin gewiesen, das sämtliche Screenshots der Seite sowie die dokumentierten Mails vorliegen und bei Anfrage übersendet werde. Ebenso wissen Sie, daß in diesem Forum an die 100 Geschädigten vereint sind. Soviel von meiner Seite.


----------



## Sonnie07 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Ich habe, Ihnen genau meinen Fall geschildert, beginnend mit der Lockmail (I-POD) sowie dem Aufbau der Seite und der Rechnungszusendung gleich nach dem Verlassen der Site ohne Anmeldung. Ich habe sie daraufhin gewiesen, das sämtliche Screenshots der Seite sowie die dokumentierten Mails vorliegen und bei Anfrage übersendet werde. Ebenso wissen Sie, daß in diesem Forum an die 100 Geschädigten vereint sind. Soviel von meiner Seite.




Meine Unterlagen haben sie in gedruckter Form schon seit einigen Wochen, aber passieren tut nicht viel.


----------



## Cortez72 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Dann ist es wohl wirklich wichtig, daß alle, hier im Forum Versammelten, sich an die Polizei in Bad Hersfeld wenden.


----------



## Frisa5 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl wirklich wichtig, daß alle, hier im Forum Versammelten, sich an die Polizei in Bad Hersfeld wenden.



Wir könnten einen Termin vereinbaren und mit allen Unterlagen *persönlich* bei der Kripo in Bad Hersfeld Anzeige erstatten.

Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.


----------



## samspam (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass es nicht nur ca. 100 mutmassliche rechnungs/mahnungs/sonstigenquatsch-opfer gibt sondern noch viel viel mehr;
 herr rc-online beschäftigt auch andere foren mit seiner lustigen  "bitte" um 86€ (zigarren sind auch nicht mehr so billig wie noch vor ein paar jahren)


----------



## Sonnie07 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl wirklich wichtig, daß alle, hier im Forum Versammelten, sich an die Polizei in Bad Hersfeld wenden.



Ja genau, genauso wie sich etliche Leute hier beim Fernsehen gemeldet haben, damit mal Aufmerksamkeit darauf kommt. 

Bitte alle gegen CR-Online!!! 

Ich hatte erstmal hierhin geschrieben: 
http://www.polizei.hessen.de/internetzentral/nav/8c5/8c557aec-612a-af03-e07e-611142c388eb.htm

Danach wurde das recht schnell an die zuständige Behörde in Bad Hersfeld weitergeleitet.


----------



## kruemel34 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So liebe Freunde,
ein neuer in Eurem Bunde ! Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Mahnung ist auch schon da, trotz Widerruf. Bin gespannt, wies weiter geht.

Gruss aus BW


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



kruemel34 schrieb:


> S Bin gespannt, wies weiter geht.


Kannst du hier in jedem Thread seit zwei Jahren nachlesen, es wird gemahnt, dass sich die  Balken biegen, bis sich die Herrschaften eine neue  Seite  und  ein neues noch nicht abgeschöpftes  Opferpotential  aussuchen. Ihr  seid weder die ersten noch die letzten, denen  das zustößt.  

ansonsten:  


dvill schrieb:


> Welcher Drohstufe auf der nach unten offenen Skala sinnloser Phantasieschreiben wäre das zweite Schreiben zuzuordnen?


----------



## Frank010 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



kruemel34 schrieb:


> So liebe Freunde,
> ein neuer in Eurem Bunde ! Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Mahnung ist auch schon da, trotz Widerruf. Bin gespannt, wies weiter geht.
> 
> Gruss aus BW



Hallo  kruemel34

willkommen im club.:sun:

Hab heute eine neue mail bekommen. Von Marion. Poste die mail später.
Passt auf ist fast die selbe masche.:smile:

Gruß Frank


----------



## sonnenmond (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute,
bin neu im Forum, beschäftige mich aber mit diesem "Fabrikeinkauf".
Ein User im Netz, namens "Sascha" hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht, wie die Sache genau funktionieren könnte.

Ist der Link in der Lockmail mal angeklickt, kommst du nie mehr auf die ursprüngliche Site, denn die ist jetzt verbraucht.
Du bekommst immer nur "forbidden"

Deshalb interessieren mich diese Lockmail im Original und bei denen der Link noch nicht angeklickt wurde.

Also: wenn einer von euch diese Lockmail erhält, die gesamte Mail abspeichern und mir als Anhang an meine e-Mail-Adresse ([...]) schicken.

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

don(n)a mia!

Immer dieser Sascha. Wer ist das denn jetzt eigentlich? ich habe gehört, dass der Hubschrauberpilot ist und ständig mit dem Hubschrauber über Augsburg fliegt auf der Suche nach dem Sonnenmond. Er hat vom Augsburger OB jetzt extra einen eigenen Hubschrauber gekriegt, der mit der heißen Luft betrieben wird, die die Inkassofirmen ablassen. Ich glaube, gestern habe ich dieses Teil sogar in München gesehen. Das rattert ganz schön... Also wenn's bei Dir auch mal wieder rattert, schau aus dem fenster, ob der Sascha vorbei fliegt.

:wall:
(tut mir leid, Sonnenmond - deine Anfrage ist im Prinzip schon sinnvoll, sie steht aber bereits da - und solche mails gehören wirklich dokumentiert. wer eine jungfräuliche Mail hat, soll sie bitte an Sascha weiter leiten - nicht an Sonnenmond)
:steinigung:


----------



## dieter_w (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sonnenmond schrieb:


> Also: wenn einer von euch diese Lockmail erhält, die gesamte Mail abspeichern und mir als Anhang an meine e-Mail-Adresse (****@gmx.de) schicken.


Eine ausgesprochene Schei**-Idee, sorry.
Damit bekommt derjenige, für den die Mail ursprünglich bestimmt war, den weiteren Ärger ab ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Eine ausgesprochene Schei**-Idee, sorry.
> Damit bekommt derjenige, für den die Mail ursprünglich bestimmt war, den weiteren Ärger ab ...


Das könnte man umgehen, wenn man es ordentlich dokumentiert. Aber deshalb eben so etwas nur mit Leuten machen, die sich mit so was auskennen. Ich hab da im Internet mal von einem Sascha gelesen, der soll solchen Leuten helfen.
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/10/27/svens-wird-zwangsmitglied-bei-nachbarschaft24/
P.S.: was dieter_w hier beschreibt, ist übrigens ebenfalls bereits dokumentiert (Ein Klick von Person X auf den an Y geschickten Link hat eine Anmeldungsmail an Y zur Folge)


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Eine Amtshilfe in GB sollte doch eigentlich gar nicht notwendig sein, da doch die dt. NL von C.R. nach deutschem Recht behandelt wird und nicht nach Britischem.


aber das Geld ist wohl in UK, wenn es nicht gelänge, es noch in DE "abzuschöpfen"(*). Und wer Fulda so was zutraut, möge "hier" rufen.

(*): es sei denn, es gelänge, nachzuweisen, wohin das Geld aus UK fliesst. Wer Fulda so was... (siehe oben)


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.htm


> Einige Verbraucher haben, um dem Mahnungsspuk ein Ende zu setzen, ihrerseits die Betreiber der Abofallen verklagt. Das Gericht sollte feststellen, dass kein Anspruch bestünde („negative Feststellungsklage“). Bislang gingen die bekannten Verfahren positiv aus. Die Gegenseite lenkte ein, gab die entsprechende Erklärung ab und übernahm alle Kosten. Wer möchte das auch? Schicken Sie eine mail an [email protected] . Es besteht ein (geringes) Kostenrisiko, andererseits die Chance, dass der „Gegenseite“ erhebliche Kosten entstehen und dass das Bombardement der Mahnungen gestoppt wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenimInternet.htm
> 
> 
> > Einige Verbraucher haben, um dem Mahnungsspuk ein Ende zu setzen, ihrerseits die Betreiber der Abofallen verklagt. Das Gericht sollte feststellen, dass kein Anspruch bestünde („negative Feststellungsklage“). Bislang gingen die bekannten Verfahren positiv aus. Die Gegenseite lenkte ein, gab die entsprechende Erklärung ab und übernahm alle Kosten. Wer möchte das auch? Schicken Sie eine mail an ve[email protected] Es besteht ein (geringes) Kostenrisiko, andererseits die Chance, dass der „Gegenseite“ erhebliche Kosten entstehen und dass das Bombardement der Mahnungen gestoppt wird.


Klasse link! Der Flyer ist auch nett
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/HAM_Internetabzocke_web.pdf


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sonnenmond schrieb:


> Ist der Link in der Lockmail mal angeklickt, kommst du nie mehr auf die ursprüngliche Site, denn die ist jetzt verbraucht.


http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ119391748509387/link356812A.html


> Richard S. fand die Werbung in einer an ihn gerichteten E-Mail mit der Betreffzeile „iPhone fuer Sie“, ein Handy zu Großhandelspreisen, äußerst günstig. Der Dresdner klickte den angegebenen Link an, interessierte sich jedoch dann nicht weiter für das Angebot. Er konnte es deshalb kaum glauben, als er wenig später per Post von einer RC Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Limited mit Sitz in London erhielt, die ihm eine „Teilnahmegebühr“ über 89 Euro in Rechnung stellte.


----------



## Connyb (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na hier hat sich ja einiges getan... unglaublich wie viele Leute inzwischen betroffen sind. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall auch an der Aktion beteiligen und ein Schreiben an die Polizei in bad Hersfeld senden. Hier können wirklich nur viele Leute etwas bewirken.

Grüßle an alle


----------



## dieterm (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Connyb schrieb:


> Na hier hat sich ja einiges getan... unglaublich wie viele Leute inzwischen betroffen sind. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall auch an der Aktion beteiligen und ein Schreiben an die Polizei in bad Hersfeld senden. Hier können wirklich nur viele Leute etwas bewirken.
> 
> Grüßle an alle


Meine "Zahlungsfrist" nach Mahnung 1 läuft heute ab...werd wohl bald die 2. Mahnung im Mailboxerl haben...irgendwie ist mir so..ich möcht die "internationale" pfeifen...

_Völker hört die Signale, auf zum letzten Gefecht..._


----------



## Sonnie07 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> Meine "Zahlungsfrist" nach Mahnung 1 läuft heute ab...werd wohl bald die 2. Mahnung im Mailboxerl haben...irgendwie ist mir so..ich möcht die "internationale" pfeifen...
> 
> _Völker hört die Signale, auf zum letzten Gefecht..._



freu dich drauf, daß es dann 92,50 sind, reibe die Hände und sage laut: von mir gibts nichts. Ist ein irres Gefühl :-D

Ach nochwas: Bitte berichte uns doch, welche Bankverbindung angegeben ist. Sollte es immer noch die Cronbank sein, werden wir uns auch da noch was einfallen lassen. Außer eine Wischi-Waschi-Antwort wie: "Wir werden den Fall prüfen" hab ich von den Bankmenschen nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Micha0042 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Auch ich kann mich all den Leidensgenossen dieser Firma anschliessen. Trotz mehrfachen Widerrufs an die Adresse [email protected] kam in regelmässiger Bosheit die Antwort, daß mein Widerruf nicht mehr gültig sei, auch die ganzen Androhungen sind ja wohl der Gipfel. Nióch schlimmer ist es jedoch, wenn sich, wie aus vorangegangenen Threads zu entnehmen, sich unsere Polizei bzw. Justiz sowie das dafür zuständige Finanzamt in Bad Hersfeld nicht dem Fall annimmt. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sie das tun, schon im Interesse der Betroffenen und vor Allem der Allgemeinheit, denn wenn dieses Gebahren um sich greift; Gute Nacht Deutschland!


----------



## Karl-Heinz (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Micha0042 schrieb:


> Auch ich kann mich all den Leidensgenossen dieser Firma anschliessen. Trotz mehrfachen Widerrufs an die Adresse [email protected] kam in regelmässiger Bosheit die Antwort, daß mein Widerruf nicht mehr gültig sei, auch die ganzen Androhungen sind ja wohl der Gipfel. Nióch schlimmer ist es jedoch, wenn sich, wie aus vorangegangenen Threads zu entnehmen, sich unsere Polizei bzw. Justiz sowie das dafür zuständige Finanzamt in Bad Hersfeld nicht dem Fall annimmt. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sie das tun, schon im Interesse der Betroffenen und vor Allem der Allgemeinheit, denn wenn dieses Gebahren um sich greift; Gute Nacht Deutschland!


Hallo.
Habe heute versucht mich bei Fabrikeinkauf einzuloggen, aber bekam die Meldung : zur zeit nicht möglich. Die haben wohl doch gemerkt dass das Eis immer dünner wird.


----------



## sascha (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Karl-Heinz schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Habe heute versucht mich bei Fabrikeinkauf einzuloggen, aber bekam die Meldung : zur zeit nicht möglich. Die haben wohl doch gemerkt dass das Eis immer dünner wird.



Niemals. Solche Seiten machen normalerweise erst dann zu, wenn genug eingeschüchterte Leute bezahlt haben. Zehn Prozent der Angemahnten oder so...


----------



## Frank010 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun meine Mail von heute Morgen.




> *"Hallo ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme beim letzten Gewinnspiel. Leider hattest du da kein Glück, aber das kann sich ja schnell ändern.
> 
> ...



am besten ich ändere meine E Mail AD. Wird bestimmt noch mehr kommen.
Scheint das gleiche Verfahren zu sein. Die Seite steht bei ANTI Abzocke jedenfalls schon drin.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand so eine Mail bekommen.

_Link deaktiviert und Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nil77 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
das mit den Ichwillpornosonline habe ich auch bekommen. Aber ich glabue solange man da nichts aufmacht, kommt auch nichts. Aber ich weiß es nicht.
Wollte heute online eine Anzeige aufgeben, aber sobald ich das Formular ausgefüllt hatte kam die Meldung derzeit nicht möglich :cry: Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Auch wenn Mainz nicht mehr den support macht für die Frauenfelder - die X*** Inc und ihre Kickboxerfreunde haben schon immer gerne die Sch* anderer recycled. Nicht mal vor dem Münchner "Dialerkönig" MD haben die Halt gemacht...


----------



## Sonnie07 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[/SIZE]





Nil77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das mit den Ichwillpornosonline habe ich auch bekommen. Aber ich glabue solange man da nichts aufmacht, kommt auch nichts. Aber ich weiß es nicht.
> Wollte heute online eine Anzeige aufgeben, aber sobald ich das Formular ausgefüllt hatte kam die Meldung derzeit nicht möglich :cry: Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. :scherzkeks:



Na, haben die schon die Postkästen voll mit den Anzeigen was RC-Online betrifft?? Würde mich nicht wundern. Die letzten Tage waren ja viele hier im Forum bereit, Anzeige zu erstatten. Und mal ehrlich, wieviele haben schon bezahlt, finden zufällig dieses Forum, schämen sich weil sie schon bezahlt haben, melden sich deshalb nicht an, aber lesen fleißig mit?? Wieviele von denen wollen gerade weil sie schon bezahlt haben, Anzeige erstatten? Guckt mal ab und an ganz unten, wieviele Benutzer und wieviele Gäste hier unterwegs sind!!

So und jetzt noch ein wichtiger Schritt, den IHR auch gehen sollt: 

Ich habe gerade an meinen Internetprovider geschrieben. Jeder von Euch hat sicher als Startseite seinen Provider laufen? Ich habe jetzt folgende Mail an Alice geschickt:

Hallo, guten Tag. 

Ich habe eine besondere Bitte an Sie. Momentan wird im Internet wieder ganz derbe abgezockt. Die Internetseite ***.fabrik-einkauf.com verschickt Mails mit Links zu ihrer Seite, die nur angeklickt werden müssen, um dort angemeldet zu werden. Die Adressdaten sind schon im Link hinterlegt. Immer ist im Link eine 6stellige Nummer enthalten, die die Adressdaten (Name, Anschrift, Email-Adresse) schon hinterlegt. Die Anmeldung erfolgt durch Klick auf den Link automatisch. Nach ein paar Minuten erhält man Zugangsdaten, die man nicht angefordert hat, da man im Anmeldeformular der Seite nichts eingetragen hat. 2 Tage später erfolgt eine Rechnung von Euro 86,--. Viele Geschädigte halten sich in folgendem Forum auf, wo auch alles sehr schön nachzuvollziehen ist: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49066

Mittlerweile sind es über 100 Geschädigte, und täglich werden es mehr. Von der Dunkelziffer, die aus Angst einfach bezahlen, mal ganz abgesehen. 

Es wäre super, wenn Alice mal einen Tag auf der Hauptseite das Thema aufgreifen könnte, am besten in den wechselnden Hauptthemen oben. 

Eine breite Bevölkerungsschicht wäre damit gewarnt, was Ziel der ganzen Sache sein soll. 

Bitte setzen Sie sich mit uns in Verbindung, wenn Sie helfen wollen. Betroffene ist meine Lebensgefährtin: S**** B**., S*********@aol.com, sie kann ihnen am besten weiterhelfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
******
Bitte schickt das auch an Eure Provider, so kommt man an viele Menschen ran. Es nützt nichts, wenn ich alleine an Alice schreibe, das geht unter schreibt alle an Eure Provider was das Zeug hält, die Masse machts. Über 100 Geschädigte jetzt, und jeden Tag werden es wieder mehr. Das muss mal aufhören langsam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wall:

PS: Alice/Aol-Kunden mögen den obigen Text selber schreiben oder abändern, sonst siehts so gleich aus, wenn es dort ankommt, danke


----------



## derdresdner (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Icha habe bereits am 21.10. die zweite Mahnung erhalten und gleich darauf folgendes per mail verschickt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren. ich habe mich nochmals mit meiner Rechtschutzversicherung  über  diese Sache unterhalten und ich bekam die Empfehlung  Ihre Mahnungen nicht zu bezahlen, da keine Willenserklärung meinerseits zu einem solchen Vertrag abgegeben wurde und die Kosten nicht ausdrücklich leicht erkennbar waren. Ich bitte Sie daher  von weiteren Belästigungen abzusehen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bis heute kam aber noch keine Antwort drauf. Mal sehen ob CR & Konsorten mir darauf mal was schreiben oder nicht. Aber mir ist es eh egal, was die schreiben - bin doch bei Euch gut aufgehoben :-D


----------



## derdresdner (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sonni das ist ein Super -Einfall von dir.
Man sollte wirklich an die provider schreiben.


----------



## Sonnie07 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



derdresdner schrieb:


> Bis heute kam aber noch keine Antwort drauf. Mal sehen ob CR & Konsorten mir darauf mal was schreiben oder nicht. Aber mir ist es eh egal, was die schreiben - bin doch bei Euch gut aufgehoben :-D



Klingt so als würdest du die Hände in den Schoß legen und sagen: laß die anderen mal machen!!!




derdresdner schrieb:


> Sonni das ist ein Super -Einfall von dir.
> Man sollte wirklich an die provider schreiben.



Dann tu auch was!!!


----------



## derdresdner (1 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich mach schon auch was - keine sorge. habe zb alle möglichen TV-Sender angeschrieben . Aber alle schrieben mir nur zurück : wir werden es mit in unsere Planungen einbeziehen. (Also akte 07, escher etc.)


----------



## Connyb (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Sonnie...:sun:

das mit der Mail an den entsprechenden Provider ist eine Sehr gute Idee. Ich habe die Mail geändert und diese an meinen Provider weitergeleitet. (Web.de)
Gestern Nachmittag ging noch eine von mir verfaßte Mail an die Polizeistelle. Nun können wir hoffen das diese auch "Gehör" finden und sich was tut. Aber es wäre schon nicht schlecht wenn noch mehr daran beteiligen würden. 

Grüßle an Alle


----------



## Dennis (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo
Ich habe auch jetzt eine mail an mein Provider :-D:-D geschrieben und die idee war gut.Hoffentlich kommt jetzt etwas licht voran.


MfG Dennis


----------



## mosie (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe eben mal meinen Lieblings Radiosender angeschrieben und die gebeten ob sie nicht mal in Ihrer sendung darüber berichten können.

Mal sehen was die mir antworten.

Gruß mosie


----------



## hefis (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo
Ich habe bereits 2 Mahnungen betreff Zahlung erhalten und warte im Moment auf die dritte,da die gestrige Terminstellung inzwischen auch abgelaufen ist.
Von einem Kundigen erhielt ich den Tip,nachstehenden Wideruf an folgende Mailadresse zu schicken.:[email protected]
mit folgendem Text :Hiermit widerufe ich den angeblich am ....... geschlossenen Vertrag.Außerdem fordere ich Sie auf,mir einen wirksamen Vertragsabschluß mit Ihnen nachzuweisen.
Vorsorglich widerufe ich den Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung.

Wenn das auch nichts bringt,solle ich mich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden.
Ansonsten ruhig bleiben und keinesfalls zahlen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



hefis schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe bereits 2 Mahnungen betreff Zahlung erhalten und warte im Moment auf die dritte,da die gestrige Terminstellung inzwischen auch abgelaufen ist.
> Von einem Kundigen erhielt ich den Tip,nachstehenden Wideruf an folgende Mailadresse zu schicken.:[email protected]
> mit folgendem Text :Hiermit widerufe ich den angeblich am ....... geschlossenen Vertrag.Außerdem fordere ich Sie auf,mir einen wirksamen Vertragsabschluß mit Ihnen nachzuweisen.
> ...



Das wird nichts bringen, bei denen beißt du auf Granit!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> bei denen beißt du auf Granit!!!


Das stimmt nicht ganz,  ist eher Weichgummi, federt beliebig  zurück.

Schon mal versucht einen  Pudding an die Wand zu nageln?


----------



## Sonnie07 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz,  ist eher Weichgummi, federt beliebig  zurück.
> 
> Schon mal versucht einen  Pudding an die Wand zu nageln?




:-D:-D:-D

Vermutlich Götterspeise? Durchsichtig und glitschig :sun:


----------



## Dennis (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz,  ist eher Weichgummi, federt beliebig  zurück.
> 
> Schon mal versucht einen  Pudding an die Wand zu nageln?


hallo

heheheheh:-D:-D:-D:-D:-


----------



## Zwerg8 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe mittlerweile auch schon wieder 2 Mails bekommen. Warte nun auf meine 2. Mahnung die morgen oder übermorgen eintreffen wird. Werde dann mal schauen welche Bank angegeben wird.:sun:


----------



## hartmut1943 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Ja genau, genauso wie sich etliche Leute hier beim Fernsehen gemeldet haben, damit mal Aufmerksamkeit darauf kommt.
> 
> Bitte alle gegen CR-Online!!!
> 
> ...


Meine Unterstützung haben die Aktionäre.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Der Londoner Firmensitz vom "Fabrikeinkauf":


----------



## Frank010 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Londoner Firmensitz vom "Fabrikeinkauf":



ist das die ad 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3 | London ?


----------



## Cortez72 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Londoner Firmensitz vom "Fabrikeinkauf":



Was wohl auch zu erwarten war. Oder hat irgendeiner geglaubt, daß die in einem Büro-Tower mit einer RC-Online Neon-Reklame auf dem Dach residieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ob das wirklich der Schuppen ist, weiß ich nicht, aber die Adresse ist eine Sammelanmelde- und Registrierungsadresse
Gebt mal "95 Wilton Road, Suite 3"  ein. Dafür gibt es zehntausende von Treffern,  
darunter durchaus mehr  seriöse als unseriöse . Es ist  mehr oder weniger eine virtuelle Adresse.


----------



## samspam (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Was wohl auch zu erwarten war. Oder hat irgendeiner geglaubt, daß die in einem Büro-Tower mit einer RC-Online Neon-Reklame auf dem Dach residieren.



ihr solltet mal die "männer" sehen, die mit ihren ganz fürchterlich-schaurigen rechnungen und  mahnungen angst und schrecken verbreiten


----------



## Cortez72 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich der Schuppen ist, weiß ich nicht, aber die Adresse ist eine Sammelanmelde- und Registrierungsadresse
> Gebt mal "95 Wilton Road, Suite 3"  ein. Dafür gibt es zehntausende von Treffern,
> darunter durchaus mehr  seriöse als unseriöse . Es ist  mehr oder weniger eine virtuelle Adresse.



Eine Ltd. ist ja auch von Haus aus nicht als unseriös zu bewerten, auch nicht, wenn Sie ihren Briefkasten in der genannten Adresse hat. Aber wenn man die Adresse bei google eingibt, muss man sich wundern, wieviele der Einträge mit unseren Freunden bei RC zu tun haben


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die Adresse bei google eingibt, muss man sich wundern, wieviele der Einträge mit unseren Freunden bei RC zu tun haben


Das ist schon richtig, aber die Reihenfolge der Treffer   richtet sich bei Google unter 
anderem danach aus welchem Land die Suche erfolgt.
(Die genauen Kriterien für die Bewertung sind Googles Betriebsgeheimnis) 
Je weiter man "nach hinten" geht, umso mehr "harmlose" Treffer werden angezeigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[das Risiko, hier Dinge konkret darzustellen unter Verwendung von Inhalten, deren Veröffentlichung strikt untersagt wurde, ist zu hoch, wenn es dann doch nicht gelesen *und *verstanden wird. Daher habe ich Hintergrundinfiormationen zur Adresse "95 Wilton Road" hier entfernt. Bei Interesse oder Rückfragen: bitte PN
aka-aka, 3.11.07]


----------



## Cortez72 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Man sieht, der Sumpf ist tief. Es sind immer die gleichen Person (R***C***) die immer wieder auftauchen. Auch in zahlreichen anderen Foren wird heftigst über sie spekuliert und das nicht erst seit gestern.
Ja, die Karten werden immer wieder neu gemischt. Neuer Name, altes Spiel.


----------



## Cortez72 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Dazu noch ein bischen Lesestoff aus Bremen. Klingt schon interessant. Was haltet Ihr hiervon: http://xxx.vampir-mafia.de


----------



## Sonnie07 (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Server von lebenscheck.com gehackt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal ne gute Sache :-D

Zu Schm.&Co: Urteil hin oder her, wenns nicht rechtskräftig ist. Naja ok, ich hab da ziemlich wenig Erfahrung, was da Urteile so anrichten können.


----------



## razer1250 (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So meine zweite Mahnung ist nun schon abgelaufen seit den 30.10.07.mal sehn wann die nächste kommt ^^:scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Es sind immer die gleichen Person (R***C***) die immer wieder auftauchen.


ich dachte, ich hätte die "Rolle" von Herrn R*C* (für _andere_, *NICHT JEDOCH FÜR  DIESEN Fall!) *deutlich genug beschrieben (Hinweis: Dieser Beitrag wurde wegen rechtlicher Bedenken zurück gezogen)? Herr R*C* ist in *keinem Fall* aktiv an den Machenschaften dieser Firmen beteiligt. Und da C*R* *selbst* Director der Firmen war, ist er hier nicht einmal *indirekt* beteiligt. Und in den Fällen, wo man seinen namen liest, ist er nur insofern "beteiligt", als seine Kanzlei eine Firma in Panama registriert, die zu einer Firmengründerfirma gehört. _Deren Kunden_ sind dann die aktiv Beteiligten und gegen die muß man vorgehen. Das Problem dabei ist ja nur, dass man dies _gerichtsfest_ belegen müsste, wenn es - etwa in einem Strafverfahren - eine Rolle spielen sollte. Dann aber bräuchte man das ganze Instrumentarium der Ermittlungsarbeit (inkl. Rechtshilfegesuch mindestens in UK, oft zusätzlich in Panama).

Um "chaostheoretisch" zu wissen, wo man die Antworten kriegen _könnte_, reicht ein wenig Knobelei bei vorhandener "Erfahrung". Die ist hier im Forum ebenso vorhanden wie beim "Kollegen" in Bremen (Vampirmafia).

Falls es dazu _immer noch_ Fragen gibt, sollte man die Diskussion in einewn anderen Thread verschieben. Es gab da ja schon mal einen über "Google und Adressen".


----------



## dvill (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Der Browser und Cookies könnten auch eine Rolle spielen.


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass meine Daten schon ausgefüllt dargestelt sind, wenn ich mit AOL auf diesen Link der Seite besuche. Mit FIREFOX sind diese Felder immer leer!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein bischen Lesestoff aus Bremen. Klingt schon interessant. Was haltet Ihr hiervon: http://xxx.vampir-mafia.de


Das zeigt, dass schon sehr viel darüber bekannt ist - es macht also wenig Sinn, hier weiter zu spekulieren. Sonst könnte man ja auch noch herausfinden, dass hochrangige bayrische Landespolitiker einst von Kunden des Herrn R*C* als Ansprechpartner (hier: Notar) genannt wurden. Später ging der Herr Notar dagegen vor, dass er auf der Seite genannt wurde. Die spanische Guardia Civil wiederum ging dann ziemlich massiv gegen die Firma vor. Da war vom bayrischen Notar schon lange nichts  mehr auf der Seite zu lesen - zum Glück, sonst wäre das vielleicht außer mir doch noch jemandem aufgefallen


----------



## dieterm (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Tralala die zweite und "letzte" Mahnung ist eingetroffen...

und es ist nicht mehr die CRONBANK sondern die VOLKSBANK


----------



## annette (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> Tralala die zweite und "letzte" Mahnung ist eingetroffen...
> 
> und es ist nicht mehr die CRONBANK sondern die VOLKSBANK



Dann frag doch mal nach, warum die die Bank gewechselt haben? Habe nach meiner 1. Mahnung (abgelaufen 31.10.07) die 2. noch nicht erhalten. Ich wollte die Kopie meiner Anmeldebestätigung und habe bis heute keine Antwort.

Gruß
annette


----------



## dvill (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> ... und es ist nicht mehr die CRONBANK sondern die VOLKSBANK


Dann wird es Zeit, dass die Volksbank erfährt, welche Mahnungen versandt werden und was dieses Forum und was die Verbraucherzentrale so an Erfahrungen gesammelt haben.

Der Weg des Geldes scheint das größte Problem der Abofallensteller zu sein. Mietbriefkästen gibt es weltweit genug. Strohmänner und -frauen kann man für wenig Geld kaufen.

Aber ein staatlich lizenziertes Komfortverfahren zum Einsammeln des Geldes wie bei der Dialerei fehlt heute. Geld einsammeln geht nur über Konten bei deutschen Banken, die so altmodisch sind, Personalausweise sehen zu wollen, und wenig Freude an Geldwäsche oder Steuerhinterziehung haben.

Dort gibt es immer großes Interesse an den Aktivitäten ihrer Kontokunden.


----------



## dieterm (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Neue Bankverbindung --> Volksbank Eisenberg eG

Kontaktaufnahme über die Homepage

http://www.my-volksbank.de/



..gibt sogar einen "Kummerkasten"..


----------



## Zwerg8 (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe ich eben gefunden.P4M ernennt Abzock-Masche der Seiten von Frau I.K. zum "Schwarzen Schaf" des Monats Oktober.Es sind etliche Meldungen bei P4M von betroffenen Verbrauchern eingegangen


----------



## annette (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das gibt es nicht, habe gerade die 2. Mahnung erhalten um diese Zeit auch mit der Volksbankverbindung. Warum haben die denn die Kontoverbindung geändert?
Wenn die andere geknickt wurde, kann man doch sagen, dass man da schon überwiesen hat, oder ?


----------



## skater (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das liegt daran, wie hier schon angesprochen worden, viele Banken Interesse an den Aktivitäten Ihrer Kunden haben - um nicht selbst ein negatives Image zu bekommen.

Daher freuen sich Banken, wenn man Sie über unlautere Aktivitäten Ihrer Kunden aufklärt, und dann sind diese auch bereit, das eine oder andere Konto zu schließen.

Ob man nun ein großes Trara darum machen sollte, dass man schon überwiesen hat, würde ich vermeiden - dann gilst du als zahlungswillig und man wird sicher nicht aufhören mit weiteren Mahnungen.

skater


----------



## Hardy1980 (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi. ich finde es auch gar nicht so lustig wenn die liebe Firma Adressen hat, wo man seit Jahren nicht mehr wohnt....wunder wer da was verkauft hat an wen....und vorallem wann...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Annette!



annette schrieb:


> Wenn die andere geknickt wurde, kann man doch sagen, dass man da schon überwiesen hat, oder ?



Nein, auf keinen Fall. Damit erkennst Du deren Forderung an. Sammle die Mahnungen ganz entspannt, Altpapier ist ein wertvoller Rohstoff. Es bieten sich auch kurzweilige Ratespiele an, z.B. welche Bankverbindung wohl in der nächsten Mahnung steht. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## annette (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo Annette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar, hätte ich sowieso nicht getan, war nur so ein Gedanke. Habe aber nachgefragt, warum jetzt auf eine andere Kontoverbindung überwiesen werden soll. Warte mal ab, ob die antworten.


----------



## Cortez72 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> Tralala die zweite und "letzte" Mahnung ist eingetroffen...
> 
> und es ist nicht mehr die CRONBANK sondern die VOLKSBANK



Ich hab meine Mail an die VOLKSBANK losgeschickt und ich denke von euch allen werden weitere folgen.:-D


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> Alles klar, hätte ich sowieso nicht getan, war nur so ein Gedanke. Habe aber nachgefragt, warum jetzt auf eine andere Kontoverbindung überwiesen werden soll. Warte mal ab, ob die antworten.



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Entweder keine Antwort, oder nur fadenscheinige Ausreden, was will man von Götterspeise:-D anderes verlangen?

Ihr, die schon eine neue Bankverbindung habt, solltet per Mail mal bei der Volksbank vorstellig werden. Vorallem im letzten Satz erwähnen, daß die Wackelpeter-Firma schon zwei Konten verloren hat, ob das nicht zur Verwunderung beitragen könnte. 

Am besten gleich BLZ und Kontonummer von Sparkasse und Cronbank angeben. Ich hab beide nochmal rausgesucht. (Hoffe ich darf es posten)

Sparkasse: Kto  *******
                BLZ  66650085

Cronbank:  Kto  ******
               BLZ  50530000

Volksbank: Kto  ******
               BLZ  83094494

Die Kontonummer von der VB musste ich einfach noch druntersetzen, liest sich sehr schön im Ganzen und lässt schon einen kleinen Erfolg verbuchen. Wieder kriegen überweisende Menschen evtl. ihr Geld zurück, weil noch an Cronbank überwiesen. :-p:dafuer:

Auf auf Leute, zur nächsten Kontosperrung!!! :sun:

@Cortez72: warst eben schneller als ich mit posten

_[Kontonummern entfernt. Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=172909#post172909 (bh)]_


----------



## Masterrobin (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So, nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Habe vor wenigen Minuten dem Aufruf mit dem Emailanbieter Folge geleistet und habe auch GMX.de davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, was hier für "Spielchen" betrieben werden. Mal sehen, ob sie dem nachkommen können, dass sie das mal in Ihre Startseite aufnehmen können. Wäre ja mal was richtig Sinnvolles, ganz ehrlich... 

Bin also selbst gespannt und warte mit Euch hier...

*Bin ebenso ein "Zahn" im Mahlwerk gegen CR-Online...


----------



## Frank010 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Mail an die VOLKSBANK losgeschickt und ich denke von euch allen werden weitere folgen.:-D



aber ja doch, gleich morgen früh. An die cronbank hatte ich auch schon gemailt. 
Ein kleiner erfolg....


----------



## razer1250 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab eben eine mail an die Volksbank geschickt 
und das darunter gesetzt mit ein kleinen text 

Sparkasse: Kto ******
BLZ 66650085

Cronbank: Kto ******
BLZ 50530000

Volksbank: Kto ******
BLZ 83094494

_[Kontonummern entfernt. Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=172909#post172909 (bh)]_


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Masterrobin schrieb:


> So, nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Habe vor wenigen Minuten dem Aufruf mit dem Emailanbieter Folge geleistet und habe auch GMX.de davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, was hier für "Spielchen" betrieben werden. Mal sehen, ob sie dem nachkommen können, dass sie das mal in Ihre Startseite aufnehmen können. Wäre ja mal was richtig Sinnvolles, ganz ehrlich...
> 
> Bin also selbst gespannt und warte mit Euch hier...
> 
> *Bin ebenso ein "Zahn" im Mahlwerk gegen CR-Online...



:thumb: Auf daß wir das Gebiß noch zusammenkriegen :lol:

Da macht sich der Smilie in meiner Unterschrift namens "steinigung" ja alle Ehre:-D Der erste Stein bin ich, die nachfolgenden Ihr.  (von mir aus auch umkehrt)


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich weiß, ich kann Posts ändern hier, aber ich hab was wichtiges vergessen:

Wenn ihr an die VB schreibt, gebt den Betrag der Rechnung an, eben 86 Euro, aber auch den Betrag der 2. Mahnung, eben 92,50 Euro. Ich geh mal davon aus, daß die Bank erstmal vorsichtig ins Konto schaut, welche Eingänge da registriert sind. Wenn die schon mal diese beiden Beträge in Massen finden, werden sie schon hellhörig werden.

So kommt man vielleicht etwas schneller ans Ziel. Schließlich sind die ja Neukunden dort.


----------



## myrtle (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich finde es prima, was hier einige Leute für Aktionen starten (Mail an Sender, Polizei usw..). Ich habe kurz vor Mitternacht eine 2.Mahnung bekommen und habe dann mal auf die PDF Datei geklickt und da stand doch tatsächlich meine Adresse. Habe die erste Mahnung ignoriert, da ich wieder an einen Spam dachte. Hab durch google dieses Forum gefunden und werde es weiterverfolgen.

Die werden von mir keinen Cent sehen.


----------



## Geli (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

meine 2. Mahnung landete gestern "leider" im Spam-Filter. So ein "Pech" aber auch. ... oder Glück ... , daß ich dort auch einmal vorbeigeschaut habe ...

Welche Bank wird wohl bei der nächsten Mahnung auf unser Geld warten ???


----------



## mosie (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Meine zweite Mahnung kam heute Nacht (3:32). Ob da jemand wegen fehlender Zahlungseingänge und ausbleibender Wirkung der Mahnungen schlaflose Nächte bekommt???   :tongue:Bei mir zumindest passiert damit zumindest das >>>> :banned:  

Würde auch gerne ne Mail an die Volksbank schicken, aber ich weiß nicht so recht wie ich mich da ausdrücken Muße. Kann mir da evtl. jemand mal nen Tipp geben???

Würde nämlich gerne mit dazubei tragen, das das "Gebiss" vollständig wird. 

Gruß Mosie


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ganz wichtig bei Fragen an die Bank ist, nur belegbare Fakten zu erwähnen. Z.B.:

Die Verbraucherzentrale konnte eine Abmahnung nicht zustellen:

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf  ( Seite 3 )

Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen warnt vor den Angeboten:

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ119416223619368/link356812A.html


> Der Anbieter bedient sich hier eines technischen Tricks. Wer den Link in der Werbemail anklickt, schickt, ohne dies zu ahnen, Daten von sich auf die besuchte Internetseite. Der Anbieter kann die übermittelten Daten einer E-Mail-Adresse und auch einem bestimmten Verbraucher zuordnen.



Die Adresse führt zu einem Postfach-Service:

http://www.citikey.com/business/100...ty=London&current=2&feature=PO+Boxes&total=19
http://www.mbe.com/hpgen/CenterPage.asp?strCenterNum=UK0026

Rechnungs- und Mahnungsempfänger haben ein Interesse zu wissen, mit wem sie zu tun haben. Eventuell kann die Bank so nett sein und Fragen beantworten.


----------



## citarobbl (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo bin auch ein geschädigter von denen.Habe gestern auch die 2. Mahnung mit Drohungen und Mahnaufschlag erhalten.Gegenüber der 1. Mahnung hat sich auch die Bank geändert.Nicht mehr Cronbank sondern jetzt Volksbank.Werde auch witerhin nicht bezahlen
Gruß Citarobbl


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Banken verfügen gegenüber sonstigen Betroffenen, die sich lange mit fragwürdigen Rechnungen und oft schwachsinnigen Mahnschreiben rumschlagen müssen, ohne jemals zu wissen, wer ihnen diese Schreiben sendet, das Privileg, eine Legitimationsprüfung durchführen zu dürfen.

Da kommt ein Mensch aus Fleisch und Blut mit gültigen Ausweispapieren, der sich auch noch als bevollmächtigt für diese Firma ausweisen kann.


----------



## franklin (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heut, zum Sonntag !, ebenfalls die zweite Mahnung erhalten. Ebenfalls nicht mehr zahlbar an die Cronbank, sondern die Volksbank. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## barney (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heute auch meine 2. Mahnung bekommen, diesmal soll ich auch bei der Volksbank einzahlen (Rechnungsbetrag:        EUR 86,00
Mahngebühren:			EUR 6,50 (§ 4 Abs. 3 der AGB)
Ich bin gleich nach erhalt der 1. Zahlungsaufforderung am 12.10 07 zur Polizei (Berlin) gegangen und habe eine Anzeige wegen Internetbetrug erstattet.


----------



## dieterm (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mein Email an die Volksbank (ging an den Kummerkasten, Vorstand, Marketing, Servicecenter...)



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren !
> 
> 
> Es ist mir ein grosses Anliegen Ihnen und Ihrer geschätzten Aufmerksamkeit die Machenschaften eines Ihrer Kunden etwas transparenter zu darzulegen.
> ...


----------



## hefis (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo
 heute ist bei mir die 2. Mahnung eingetroffen (eigentlich schon die Dritte,aber die Bestätigung meines Widerspruchs für die 1.Mail haben sie wohl selbst vergessen ) plus Mahngebühren
Widerspruch ist nicht möglich,weil die Mail auch über Antwort nicht zustellbar ist. Ein böses Spiel,trotzdem allen einen schoenen Sonntag.

 mfG  hefis


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Für die richtige Angabe zum Kontoinhaber gibt es hier einen Klassiker.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



hefis schrieb:


> Ein böses Spiel,


Warum macht ihr euch bloss so viele Sorgen, ob die virtuellen  Briefkästen und 
automatischen Mailbeantworter funktionieren? 
Es müßte doch langsam deutlich geworden sein, dass sich von diesem Verein
 niemals jemand ans Tageslicht begeben wird.

Wäre auch zu schön, um wahr zu sein, einen der Knaben so richtig  live durch
 die Presse zu ziehen
(und vor Gericht durch die Mangel zu drehen)


----------



## Domerzil (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> Mein Email an die Volksbank (ging an den Kummerkasten, Vorstand, Marketing, Servicecenter...)


Hallo Dieter
Das ist ein gutes Schreiben an die Volksbank!

Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden - bitte   bitte.  Auf die Antwort muss man doch sehr gespannt sein.

Gruß  Domerzil


----------



## guitarking59 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Wir könnten einen Termin vereinbaren und mit allen Unterlagen *persönlich* bei der Kripo in Bad Hersfeld Anzeige erstatten.
> 
> Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.



Gute Idee, aber ich fahre nicht vom Schwarzwald nur deswegen nach Bad Hersfeld. Auf den Sprit- und Fahrzeugkosten bleibe ich dann auf jeden Fall sitzen. Ich werde aber gern meine Unterlagen per Brief nach BH senden. Habe heute übrigens die 2. Mahnung erhalten, Wortlaut identisch mit denen anderer User hier, daher erübrigt sich ein Posting.

Gruß


----------



## guitarking59 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Zwerg8 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile auch schon wieder 2 Mails bekommen. Warte nun auf meine 2. Mahnung die morgen oder übermorgen eintreffen wird. Werde dann mal schauen welche Bank angegeben wird.:sun:



Hey, du bringst mich erst drauf, nachzuschauen - und siehe da: nicht mehr die Cronbank ist hier genannt, sondern die Volksbank:

    Inhaber:    CF Abrechnung (bitte bei der Überweisung beachten!)

    Bank:        Volksbank

    Konto:        xxx xxx _(absichtlich unkenntlich gemacht wegen Mod.)_

    BLZ:        830 944 94

    SWIFT/BIC:    GENODEF1ESN

    IBAN:        DExxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx _(unkenntlich gemacht wegen Mod.)_

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Zwerg8 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Meine  2.und letzte Mahnung ist heute um 1.33 Uhr eingetroffen.Auch mit dem neuen Konto bei der Volksbank.Natürlich auch von mir keinen Cent.:-D


----------



## guitarking59 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Browser und Cookies könnten auch eine Rolle spielen.



Habe keinen Firefox, sondern bin auch über AOL auf diese Seite gesurft - da war alles schon ausgefüllt. Genau wie von dir geschildert. Seltsam ist das schon.

Gruß


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Auffällig ist bei Rechnungen aus diesem Umfeld das Fehlen der Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer. Eventuell könnte man die fehlende Angabe beim Finanzamt anfragen.


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Habe keinen Firefox, sondern bin auch über AOL auf diese Seite gesurft - da war alles schon ausgefüllt. Genau wie von dir geschildert. Seltsam ist das schon.
> 
> Gruß



Der Firefox/Internet Explorer hat mit der Aol-Software nichts zutun. Diese hat ihre vollkommen eigenen Einstellungen, was cookies anbetrifft. Ihr müsst diese gegebenenfalls in Aol ändern. 

Die Aol-Software ist sowieso eine Computerbremse, ich hab die schon lange nicht mehr drauf :-D


----------



## guitarking59 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Der Firefox/Internet Explorer hat mit der Aol-Software nichts zutun. Diese hat ihre vollkommen eigenen Einstellungen, was cookies anbetrifft. Ihr müsst diese gegebenenfalls in Aol ändern.
> 
> Die Aol-Software ist sowieso eine Computerbremse, ich hab die schon lange nicht mehr drauf :-D



Mein Rechner ist so schnell, da fällt das nicht ins Gewicht. :-D

Über TCP-Network bin ich permanent online und benutze AOL nur für Mails, hat aber auch persönliche Gründe, weshalb ein Providerwechsel hier in der DSL-Diaspora nicht in Frage kommt. Wäre aber zu umständlich, das zu erklären und es interessiert hier eh keinen.

Grüße


----------



## oskar (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo und Tag auch;

Ich habe so
ebend wieder eine Warnung im Radio Chemnitz gehört. Ist doch schon mal gut.
Ich habe nun die erste Mahnung weg und mal sehen wann ich wieder was bekomme. Ich hatte ja die Mail___ Adresse von der Firma bei meinem Provider sperren lassen( besser lasse sie sofort auf dem Server löschen). Schönen Tag noch an alle:scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Auch in anderen Foren tauchen die neuen Mahnungen auf. Dort ist als Zahlungsempfänger nicht das rechnungserstellende Unternehmen genannt. Das verstehe ich nicht.

Als Kontoinhaber muss eine Person oder Firma genannt sein. Wenn eine dritte Firma die Forderung einzieht, müsste sie als Inkassobüro über eine entsprechende Erlaubnis verfügen. Das geben diese dann in der Mahnung entsprechend oft auch an.

Verfügen die Rechnungsersteller selbst über ein zugelassenes Inkassobüro?


----------



## guitarking59 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Auch in anderen Foren tauchen die neuen Mahnungen auf. Dort ist als Zahlungsempfänger nicht das rechnungserstellende Unternehmen genannt. Das verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Als Kontoinhaber muss eine Person oder Firma genannt sein. Wenn eine dritte Firma die Forderung einzieht, müsste sie als Inkassobüro über eine entsprechende Erlaubnis verfügen. Das geben diese dann in der Mahnung entsprechend oft auch an.
> 
> Verfügen die Rechnungsersteller selbst über ein zugelassenes Inkassobüro?



Vielleicht über ein selbst zugelassenes Inkassobüro?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

aus dem IK-blog


> Stichwörter: CR, Medical, Studies, Ltd, Limited, RC, Online, Vermarktungsgesellschaft, *Abzocke, Betrug, Bafin, CF, Abrechnung*


passende Stichwörter?


----------



## myrtle (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

kann mir jemand erklären wie die an meine adresse gekommen sind? ich wohne seit 2 jahren nicht mehr an der besagten adresse. 
ich habe auch nur einen link angeklickt und nix ausgefüllt.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Der Fabrikeinkauf ist ein echter Renner.

Kostenfallen tauchen hier seit ca. 24 Monaten auf. Besonders zum Anfang liefen hier massenhaft Betroffene auf. Einige Angebote haben es zu vielen Postings und Lesezahlen gebracht. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.

Der Trend war fallend, wie seinerzeit bei der Dialerei, die spürbar abnahm, noch bevor die Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten wirksam ausgeschlossen wurden.

Dieses spezielle Angebot macht zusammen mit den freundlichen Nachbarn einen eigenen Trend. Hier im Thread gibt es seit 2 Monaten eine Beitrags- und Lesezahl, die selbst für dieses Forum Spitzenwerte darstellen.

Hinter solchen Erfolgen verbirgt sich sicher ein reales Erfolgsgeheimnis.


----------



## johinos (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Hinter solchen Erfolgen verbirgt sich sicher ein reales Erfolgsgeheimnis.


Oder die Zuständigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



johinos schrieb:


> Oder die Zuständigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda.


Wenn wir uns auf "und" einigen können?


----------



## johinos (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

grml... Immer diese tatsächliche Verständigungen!


----------



## skater (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Fabrikeinkauf ist ein echter Renner.
> 
> Dieses spezielle Angebot macht zusammen mit den freundlichen Nachbarn einen eigenen Trend. Hier im Thread gibt es seit 2 Monaten eine Beitrags- und Lesezahl, die selbst für dieses Forum Spitzenwerte darstellen.
> 
> Hinter solchen Erfolgen verbirgt sich sicher ein reales Erfolgsgeheimnis.



Wie recht du doch hast 

Bei dem Geld was da rausspringt ist sicher ein neuer Porsche drin, oder?


----------



## flöchen (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab heut meine 2. Mahnung bekommen. Sollte bis zum 2.11. bezahlen. Interessant ist, dass heut Sonntag ist. Seit wann arbeiten Leute sonntags. und das auch noch um 5 Uhr????

Jede normale Geschäftsstelle oder so, würde schon allein bis mindestens Montag den 5.11. warten, weil es ja sein könnte (forausgesetzt ich wüder zahlen), dass erst am 2.11. die Überweiung gemacht worden wäre. Dann bräuchte die Bank ja auch erstmal Zeit.

Sind die blöd?

Ist ja alles nicht ganz normal.


----------



## Micha0042 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ach, die müssen wohl das ganze Wochenende inclusive der Nacht Mahnschreiben losgelassen haben. Auch ich hatte heute Morgen die zweite Mahnung mit jetzt geänderter Bankverbindung im Kasten. Datiert vonm 3.11.07/21.52 Uhr. Habe einfach einmal ein eMail an die betreffende Bank (Volksbank Eisenstein, liegt in Thürungen) geschickt ob sie diesem Treiben auch noch Vorschub leisten. Auf die Reaktion, wenn überhaupt eine kommt, bin ich schon gespannt. Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, dass dies in Deutschland möglich ist. Vor Allem wenn man liest mit wem dieser Typ schon alles Bankverbindungen hat und es immer wieder neue Banken in Deutschland gibt, die dieses Treiben unterstützen oder in ihrer Blindheit, Geld zu verdienen, einfach ignorieren. Diese Banken müsste man alle öffentlich nennen und an den Pranger stellen.


----------



## Micha0042 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sorry, die Bank ist nicht in Eisenstein sondern in Eisenberg!


----------



## skater (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Micha0042 schrieb:


> ....... Vor Allem wenn man liest mit wem dieser Typ schon alles Bankverbindungen hat und es immer wieder neue Banken in Deutschland gibt, die dieses Treiben unterstützen oder in ihrer Blindheit, Geld zu verdienen, einfach ignorieren. Diese Banken müsste man alle öffentlich nennen und an den Pranger stellen.


:roll: Wieso sollte man diese Banken ölffentlich nennen?
1. Interessiert das eh niemanden und 
2. wissen die Banken nicht was Ihre Kunden so anstellen.

Genau aus diesem Grunde *informieren* viele Geschädigte die Banken, denn nur so können diese agieren und die Konten auch sperren.
Damit kein Geld fließt, aber das steht hier eigentlich auch alles auf den letzten Seiten


----------



## Micha0042 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Da hast Du sicher Recht Skater, aber wie aus den vielen Zuschriften unter dieser Rubrik zeigt, sind ja offensichtlich Fernsehen, Steuerbehörden und Polizei eingeschaltet oder informiert worden. Käme im Fersehen (z.B. WISO) ein Bericht darüber und würden dabei die bis jetzt betroffenen Banken genannt, wäre das für diese eine hervorragende Werbung für ihr Institut in negativer Hinsicht und da es sich ja offenbar immer um die gleiche Person handelt - welche Bank eröffnet einem Kunden ein Konto ohne persönliche Daten - müssten diese doch hellwach werden. Oder ist der Kommerz und der Gewinn einfach höher einzuschaätzen?


----------



## skater (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Micha0042 schrieb:


> ...und da es sich ja offenbar immer um die gleiche Person handelt - welche Bank eröffnet einem Kunden ein Konto ohne persönliche Daten - müssten diese doch hellwach werden. Oder ist der Kommerz und der Gewinn einfach höher einzuschätzen?



Dieses dürfen Banken - natürlich - aufgrund gesetzlicher Bestimmungen nicht.
Als Beispiel wären hier §154 AO und §2 GwG , dieses die wichtigsten Gesetze für die Identifizierungspflicht sind.

Nur wie man sieht, werden hier oft kleine Banken genommen (Volksbank) die meistens halt keine Ahnung haben, dass hier bestimmte Limiteds am Werke sind, die eben nicht das gute des Menschen wollen 

Weiterhin werden hier viele Limiteds in GB eröffnet, so dass es schwierig ist, hier wirklich zu sehen, dass es eben eine dieser "Abzocker" ist.

Natürlich werden also die persönlichen Daten erhoben, nur spielen hier datenschutzschutzrechtliche Dinge, sowie das Bankgeheimnis zu tragen, was es eben verbietet, solche Daten weiter zu geben. Ausser eben in bestimmten Fällen an Staatsanwaltschaft / Gericht / Polizei.


----------



## sf1962 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die dubiose Firma wurde auch von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachesen in einer Pressemitteilung vom 25.10.2007 genannt.
Lasst die Emailadresse des Absenders bei eurem Mailprovider sperren und meldet sie auch bei den benutzten Firewall-Anbietern als betrügerische Mails an.:-D


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

In meinem Schreiben an die Cronbank bezog ich mich auf das Recht auf Wissen, was den Kontoinhaber betrifft. CF-Abrechnung ist weder eine Person noch eine Firma. Außerdem habe ich darauf hingewiesen, daß die Bank die Identität des Kontoführenden kennen muss, da ich in ihren AGB´s gelesen habe, daß sie eine Kontoeröffnung per Post-Ident-Verfahren durchführen :-p


----------



## sf1962 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mit Sicherheit kennt die Cronbank denjenigen der sich als Kontobevollmächtigter hat registrieren lassen. Das Bankgeheimnis verbietet aber alles weitere und nur bei einem anhängigen Verfahren gegen diese Firma werden auch die Mittelsmänner die nur zum Zwecke der Geldwäsche eingesetzt weden zur Rechenschaft gezogen.
Ähnliche Fälle wurden auch schon im MDR "Ein Fall für Escher" gezeigt.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



skater schrieb:


> Nur wie man sieht, werden hier oft kleine Banken genommen (Volksbank) die meistens halt keine Ahnung haben, dass hier bestimmte Limiteds am Werke sind, die eben nicht das gute des Menschen wollen


Selbst kleine Banken dürfen lernfähig sein.

Sie müssen einfach nur Konten auf exakte Firmennamen eintragen, für die es einen aktuellen Auszug aus einem Handelsregister gibt und diesen Namen vor Anlage des Kontos in Google eingeben.


----------



## dieter_w (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> In meinem Schreiben an die Cronbank ...


Sonnie07, hast du eigentlich eine Antwort von der Cronbank erhalten?


----------



## dieterm (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich sag nur ..schreiben schreiben schreiben..immer wieder die aktuellen Banken anschreiben...

Ich hab meine Schuldigkeit getan--mein Geschreibsel an die Volksbank ist ein paar Seiten vorher zu lesen


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die neuerdings kontoführende Volksbank Eisenberg hatte schon mal sehr bekannte Kunden


----------



## guitarking59 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sf1962 schrieb:


> Die dubiose Firma wurde auch von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachesen in einer Pressemitteilung vom 25.10.2007 genannt.
> Lasst die Emailadresse des Absenders bei eurem Mailprovider sperren und meldet sie auch bei den benutzten Firewall-Anbietern als betrügerische Mails an.:-D



Ich will aber weiterhin böse Briefe und Mahnungen bekommen und freue mich deshalb schon auf die nächsten Schritte, die man gegen mich einleiten will. 

Noch ein merkwürdiger Punkt: Die heutige 2. Mahnung an mich kam zwar (in der Kopfzeile zu lesen) von _[email protected]_, aber wenn ich mir unter "Details" den Weg näher anschaue, den diese Mail genommen hat, erscheint als Absender eine sehr seltsame Adresse: _[email protected]_

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von IT, aber das ist alles schon sehr dubios, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> ...erscheint als Absender eine sehr seltsame Adresse: _[email protected]_
> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von IT, aber das ist alles schon sehr dubios, findet ihr nicht?


Die "Geschäftspost" von Sch. & Sch. geht oft seltsame Wege.


----------



## guitarking59 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Sonnie07, hast du eigentlich eine Antwort von der Cronbank erhalten?



Ich bin zwar nicht Sonnie07, habe aber auch die Cronbank brieflich informiert und noch keine Antwort bekommen. Da die in der 2. Mahnung genannte Bank inzwischen aber nicht mehr die Cronbank ist, hat man dort offenbar die Notbremse gezogen. Oder die Cronbank darf nur die Rechnungen bis einschließlich der 1. Mahnung kassieren, danach wählt man eine andere Bank wie jetzt geschehen (VoBa Eisenberg).

Gruß


----------



## guitarking59 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die "Geschäftspost" von Sch. & Sch. geht oft seltsame Wege.


Wer ist Sch & Sch? Gebrüder [...]? Die haben doch nichts mit CR-Online bzw. RC-Online zu tun, oder doch? Wurde bisher so nicht im Forum dargestellt.

Gruß

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Wer ist Sch & Sch? Gebrüder [...]?


Nicht alles, wo Sch. & Sch. draufsteht, muss von den "Gebrüdern" sein (obwohl es manchmal naheliegt; hier jedoch wohl eher nicht).
Es gibt aber auch "Gebrüder im Geist" :lol:


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Sonnie07, hast du eigentlich eine Antwort von der Cronbank erhalten?



Jein..... Nur ein Dankschreiben daß ich geschrieben habe und daß sie sich um den Fall kümmern werden.


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Ich will aber weiterhin böse Briefe und Mahnungen bekommen und freue mich deshalb schon auf die nächsten Schritte, die man gegen mich einleiten will.
> 
> Noch ein merkwürdiger Punkt: Die heutige 2. Mahnung an mich kam zwar (in der Kopfzeile zu lesen) von _[email protected]_, aber wenn ich mir unter "Details" den Weg näher anschaue, den diese Mail genommen hat, erscheint als Absender eine sehr seltsame Adresse: _[email protected]_
> 
> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von IT, aber das ist alles schon sehr dubios, findet ihr nicht?



Hab mal meine 2. Mahnung angesehen und nochwas interessantes entdeckt: 

Received: from cic1042-1.clano-it.net (server1.firstonlineservices.com [193.22.255.2]) by rly-db09.mx.aol.com (v119.12) with ESMTP id MAILRELAYINDB098-aea471c6b713d9; Mon, 22 Oct 2007 05:20:50 -0400


----------



## Cortez72 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> Mein Email an die Volksbank (ging an den Kummerkasten, Vorstand, Marketing, Servicecenter...)



Das sieht doch sehr ausführlich und gut aus, diese Art Anschreiben ist doch eine hervorragende Vorlage, für Forumsmitglieder, denen es vielleicht etwas schwerer fällt, einen entsprechenden Text an die Volksbank zu verfassen.


----------



## Cortez72 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Auffällig ist bei Rechnungen aus diesem Umfeld das Fehlen der Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer. Eventuell könnte man die fehlende Angabe beim Finanzamt anfragen.



Ich habe diesbezüglich das FA in HEF schon in Kenntnis gesetzt.


----------



## Thomy38 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet.
Zum Thema Fabrikeinkauf, habe ich auch etwas.
Angeblich habe ich mich am 11.10.07 angemeldet, dies geschah nur duch die Weiterleitung von einer Lockmail auf besagte Seite. am 17.10. bekam ich prompt eine Mail mit der Rechnung....
Am 04.11. um 02:48 Uhr  um diese Uhrzeit ! kam die 2. Mahnung mit dem Hinweis dass bei nichtzahlen ein Inkassobüro und Rechtsanwälte eingeschaltet werden. Meine Willenserklärung wurde mir, auch nach Anfrage von mir, bis heute noch nicht zugesendet, jedoch ist in der PDF-Rechnung meine komplette Anschrift hinterlegt !! Wie soll ich daruf jetzt reagieren. Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen wie weit die gehen ? :-?


----------



## gecko (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo!

Ich habe ebenfalls ein "Fabrik-Einkauf-Problem".
Es ist sogar richtig, dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe, aber nach genauer Studie der AGBs, in denen steht, dass man, wenn man sich innerhalb der ersten 3 Monate nicht einloggt, keine Verpflichtung eingeht, habe ich mich nicht eingeloggt.
Dann kam die 1. Rechnung, die ich dezent ignoriert habe.
Dann aber das mysteriöse: Im ersten Mahnschreiben stand drin, dass ich zu zahlen hätte, da ich mich eingeloggt hätte. Als Beweis haben sie eine IP-Adresse dazugeschrieben, unter der ich mich angeblich eingeloggt hätte.
Ich bin wirklich absolut sicher mich nicht eingeloggt zu haben, aber selbst wenn, kann man so etwas überhaupt per IP-Adresse beweisen?

Gruß gecko


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die ersten ca 20 Seiten hier im Forum lesen, dann weiß man schon einiges mehr


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



gecko schrieb:


> aber selbst wenn, kann man so etwas überhaupt per IP-Adresse beweisen?


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


> _Warum verweisen die Anbieter und Inkassofirmen dann immer auf die gespeicherte IP-Adresse, wenn sie Geld fordern?_
> 
> *Vermutlich deshalb, weil es Eindruck machen - und einschüchtern - soll*.


----------



## Karl-Heinz (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo.
Lest mal das Forum richtig durch. dann werdet Ihr sehen das man nicht bezahlen soll.
Diese A****  hoffen doch nur auf die Dummheit der Leute.
Habe schon die 2. Mahnung bekommen, aber werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen.
Ihr bekommt noch mehr Drohungen: Wie Gerichtsvollzieher, Rechtsanwalt, Schufa, Lohnpfändung usw. usw. Alles nur leere Drohungen.
ALSO nochmal:: [.........]. Es passiert nix.

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Thomy38 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hmm,
ich könnte mich nicht einmal bei Fabrikeinkauf einloggen, ich habe keinen Benutzernamen oder was auch immer man benötigt, schade 
Aber eigentlich ist das ganze echt nicht lustig.

Gruß, Thomy38


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Received: from cic1042-1.clano-it.net (server1.firstonlineservices.com [193.22.255.2]) by rly-db09.mx.aol.com (v119.12) with ESMTP id MAILRELAYINDB098-aea471c6b713d9; Mon, 22 Oct 2007 05:20:50 -0400


Hier ist ein Dienst, der IP-Adressen geografisch zuordnet: http://www.ip-adress.com/ipaddresstolocation/
(Geht bei mir nur mit dem IE).

Der Server steht damit in Deutschland.


----------



## Cortez72 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Ich will aber weiterhin böse Briefe und Mahnungen bekommen und freue mich deshalb schon auf die nächsten Schritte, die man gegen mich einleiten will.
> 
> Noch ein merkwürdiger Punkt: Die heutige 2. Mahnung an mich kam zwar (in der Kopfzeile zu lesen) von _[email protected]_, aber wenn ich mir unter "Details" den Weg näher anschaue, den diese Mail genommen hat, erscheint als Absender eine sehr seltsame Adresse: _[email protected]_
> 
> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von IT, aber das ist alles schon sehr dubios, findet ihr nicht?



Das ist genau dieselbe Adresse wie von Auswanderung.tv, nur das dort im Impressum eine andere Adresse in England genannt ist:

I Online Services Ltd.
Omega 4 No. 116
6 Roach Road
London E3 2PA
United Kingdom

Deutsche Zweidniederlassung:
Lappenlied 87a
36251 Bad Hersfeld

hmm, die deutsche NL-Adresse kenne ich irgendwoher


----------



## Thomy38 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Karl-Heinz schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Lest mal das Forum richtig durch. dann werdet Ihr sehen das man nicht bezahlen soll.
> Diese A****  hoffen doch nur auf die Dummheit der Leute.
> Habe schon die 2. Mahnung bekommen, aber werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen.
> ...


Danke für die Antwort,
die Logik sagt dass man nicht bezahlen darf, aber wenn man zum ersten mal solche mails bekommt, hat man einfach mal Panik.

Gruß,
Thomy38


----------



## onkeldj (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi Habe wiedermal nette  Post von denen bekommen,,, mhhhh naja einfach ignorieren :wall:

_[Sattsam Bekanntes entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dieter_w (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Dienst, der IP-Adressen geografisch zuordnet: http://www.ip-adress.com/ipaddresstolocation/
> (Geht bei mir nur mit dem IE).


Ja, der Feuerfuchs weigert sich.

Manchmal nützt einem dieses Tool:
http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation
Aber mit der oben angegebenen IP funktioniert dies auch nicht.

Ansonsten:
http://centralops.net/asp/co/Traceroute.vbs.asp


----------



## sf1962 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo an alle,
da scheinbar in unserem Lande die Bürger jetweder Willkühr auch im Internet ausgesetzt sind und dann auch noch diverse Inkassobüros zum Handlanger solcher Firmen werden habe ich heute an den MDR"ein Fall für Escher geschrieben" um den Fall im Fernsehen publik zu machen. Hoffe das von dort bald eine Antwort kommt und bei nicht noch mehr Leuten die Nerven blank liegen. wenn ich was neues erfahre melde ich mich damit.
so long:-D


----------



## hartmut1943 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



mosie schrieb:


> Meine zweite Mahnung kam heute Nacht (3:32). Ob da jemand wegen fehlender Zahlungseingänge und ausbleibender Wirkung der Mahnungen schlaflose Nächte bekommt???   :tongue:Bei mir zumindest passiert damit zumindest das >>>> :banned:
> 
> Würde auch gerne ne Mail an die Volksbank schicken, aber ich weiß nicht so recht wie ich mich da ausdrücken Muße. Kann mir da evtl. jemand mal nen Tipp geben???
> 
> ...


Wenn eine Bankleitzahl bekannt ist, dann ist es einfach, die genaue Anschrift der Bank zu erfragen ( bei seiner Bank z.B.). Die Bank unter Druck setzen, weil sie ein Konto für einen [...] Zweck zur verfügung stellt. Dazu den Empfänger mit vollen Namen und dessen Bankkonto benennen. Mit Nachdruck darauf verweisen, das im Falle der Verweigerung der Bank, die Offenlegung der Transaktion mit dem [...] erfolgt und Anzeige wegen Geldwäsche gestellt wird. ........ Das wirkt und die Bank reagiert, denn sonst hätten die Mahnungen nicht mit einer neuen Bankverbindung versehen zu brauchen. Ich selbst habe in einer anderen [...] Sache einen Erfolg verzeichnen können, die Bank hatte die Geldwäsche sofort unterbunden..... Auch wir haben Mittel, um solchen Leuten zu begegnen.

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Bluto (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo 
Habe heute auch meine 2.Mahnung bekommen,soll bis 11.11.bezahlen.
Die haben jetzt anscheinend die Bank gewechselt.
Hat schon jemand nach dieser 2.Mahnung noch etwas bekommen.
Werde auch weiterhin nicht bezahlen,da ich mich nicht angemeldet habe.


----------



## Frisa5 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber ich fahre nicht vom Schwarzwald nur deswegen nach Bad Hersfeld. Auf den Sprit- und Fahrzeugkosten bleibe ich dann auf jeden Fall sitzen. Ich werde aber gern meine Unterlagen per Brief nach BH senden. Habe heute übrigens die 2. Mahnung erhalten, Wortlaut identisch mit denen anderer User hier, daher erübrigt sich ein Posting.
> 
> Gruß



Heute war wohl Mahntag. Ich habe auch die 2. Mahnung erhalten (Konto ebenfalls bei der Volksbank). Also haben zumindest die Schreiben an die Cronbank etwas gebraucht.

Nachdem ich am Wochenende das Finanzamt in Bad Hersfeld informiert habe, geht jetzt auch die Mail an die Volksbank raus. An der Anzeige bei der Polizei bastele ich noch, dürfte aber morgen fertig sein. 

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Bluto schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand nach dieser 2.Mahnung noch etwas bekommen.


Nö, aber es gibt Formulierungsvorschläge.


----------



## Frisa5 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Ich habe diesbezüglich das FA in HEF schon in Kenntnis gesetzt.



Hallo, dann haben die beim Finanzamt in Bad Hersfeld jetzt richtig viel zu lesen. Hoffentlich reagieren sie auch, aber ich denke wenn U.-Steuer und auch andere Steuern zu holen sind, werden sie schnell  reagieren. 

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## thominge (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
auch ich habe heute meine erste Mahnung von dem Laden erhalten.
Ich habe ein Schreiben der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen (die ermitteln schon gegen diese Firma) kopiert und per Mail an Fabrikeinkauf gesandt. Ausserdem habe ich deutlich gemacht, dass ich den Betrag von 86 Euro plus 6,50 Mahngebühr nicht bezahlen werde und sie mich in Ruhe lassen sollen.
Bin mal gespannt...  Seltsam ist auch , dass ich alle Mails immer am Sonntag erhalte; arbeiten die nur am Wochenende????
:wall:


----------



## hartmut1943 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Vielleicht über ein selbst zugelassenes Inkassobüro?


Bei Forderungsübertragung an ein Inkassobüro muss dieses Unternehmen dazu autorisiert und hier in Dt. ansässig sein. Die Autorisierung ist genehmigungspflichtig und bedarf der Aufsicht eines Regierungspäsidenten eines Landes. Aber es ist zu beobachten, dass die betreffende R.C Onl...... ein eigenes Inkassobüro betreibt, um sich den Anschein der Korrektheit und Transparenz zu geben, ablles andere ist nur Masche und damit Asche.


----------



## Buehly (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab gerade folgendes auf der Seite gefunden:

"Wo Sie auch sind und was Sie auch brauchen: Bei uns finden Sie die Adressen und Öffnungszeiten von allen Fabrikverkäufen in ganz Deutschland - und alles kostenlos. "

Kostenlos ist doch kostenlos, oder????

Buehly


----------



## Männlein (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Muss mich auch mal wieder Melden.

Habe mein zweite Mahnung :smile: schon lange hinter mir und warte seit dem 29.10.07 auf mein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro :sun:.

Ich bin zwar schon, oder immer noch 47, aber jetzt so aufgeregt wie ein 10 jähriges Kind was es zu Weihnachten erhält :-D.

Die Mädels oder auch Jungs lasse ich voll gegen die :wall: laufen.

Hi, R.C. I waiting for your response


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Server steht damit in Deutschland.


Ja. Hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=209169#post209169


----------



## Frisa5 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Buehly schrieb:


> Hab gerade folgendes auf der Seite gefunden:
> 
> "Wo Sie auch sind und was Sie auch brauchen: Bei uns finden Sie die Adressen und Öffnungszeiten von allen Fabrikverkäufen in ganz Deutschland - und alles kostenlos. "
> 
> ...



Ist leider alt, steht schon sehr oft im Forum. Und kostenlos ist es auch nicht. Obwohl ich mich nicht angemeldet habe, sondern nur den Link geöffnet habe, ist inzwischen die 2. Mahnung dieser "Gang" (Schr. u. Sch.) da, aber...

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *

Falls jemand Adressen bzw. Links von denen haben möchte, die Euch mit E-Mails zumüllen, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## Frisa5 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Männlein schrieb:


> Muss mich auch mal wieder Melden.
> 
> Habe mein zweite Mahnung :smile: schon lange hinter mir und warte seit dem 29.10.07 auf mein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro :sun:.
> 
> ...



Die laufen bei mir nicht nur vor die Wand, die werden auch verdammt *tief* fallen und wären sicher froh, wenn sie nie an mich geraten wären.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Ernte, die jetzt eingefahren wird, ist auch den fleißigen Werbepartnern zu verdanken. Gegebenenfalls die Cache-Version aufrufen.


----------



## Männlein (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Die laufen bei mir nicht nur vor die Wand, die werden auch verdammt *tief* fallen und wären sicher froh, wenn sie nie an mich geraten wären.
> 
> *Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *



Es wird immer Leute geben die Zahlen und sei es nur aus Angst. Und somit wird immer wieder der schwarze Porsche auf Sylt finanziert.

Wir können aber ein Zeichen setzen, das andere gewarnt werden oder, wenn Sie schon reingefallen sind,  sich mit uns zusammen tun. In der Gemeinschaft sind wir stark und irgendwann wird das Kartenhaus von diesen Individuen zusammenbrechen. 

Spekulieren, welche IP, welche Personen stehen dahinter stecken usw., bringt nix (kann nur noch mehr Ärger bringen). Andere Städte andere Namen und es gehrt weiter.

Aber ein Freund von mir (er ist Arzt) sagte mal zu mir, Bekämpfe erst die Symptome und suche erst danach die Ursache. Hast du die Ursache gefunden, so eliminiere Sie.

Bei diesen Individuen können wir nur die Symptome bekämpfen, nicht die Ursache (Geldgier). Sie werden wieder Auftauchen, wieder Geld fordern, wieder Menschen einschüchtern usw. 

Wie werden aber mehr und mehr werden und irgendwann werden dies Individuen ausbrennen, da keiner mehr zahlt.

Somit kommen wir wieder zur rudimentären Frage:

Wollen wir uns einschüchtern lassen, durch Drohgebärden, Sebelrasseln usw. und zahlen oder sagen wird einfach LMAA :-p.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/5/0,3672,7104261,00.html


> Der persönliche Spezial-Link ist ein Unikat. Wird er vom Mailempfänger angeklickt, weiß der Webseitenbetreiber, wer die Seite gerade aufruft und den kostenpflichtigen Bereich betritt. Der Mailempfänger hat sich bei den fraglichen Seiten niemals angemeldet. Auch die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen hat er niemals akzeptiert. Rechnungen und Mahnungen flattern dem arglosen Mailempfänger trotzdem ins Haus.


----------



## Frisa5 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Männlein schrieb:


> Es wird immer Leute geben die Zahlen und sei es nur aus Angst. Und somit wird immer wieder der schwarze Porsche auf Sylt finanziert.
> 
> Wir können aber ein Zeichen setzen, das andere gewarnt werden oder, wenn Sie schon reingefallen sind,  sich mit uns zusammen tun. In der Gemeinschaft sind wir stark und irgendwann wird das Kartenhaus von diesen Individuen zusammenbrechen.
> 
> ...



Die IPs sind keine Spekulationen u. auch zu beweisen. Und die Personen dahinter sicher auch leicht zu finden (stehen doch sogar mit Geburtsdatum im Internet). Warum sollte es dann Ärger geben, wenn jemand öffentlich seine Daten verbreitet?

Ärger bekommen nicht wir, sondern eher sie: [.....] durch E-Mails, die sittenwidrig sind, keine Steuer-Nr. in den Rechnungen, Problem mit ständig wechselnden Bankverbindungen etc..

Wir werden immer mehr mehr, aber niemand darf bezahlen u. sich von diesen "V......" einschüchtern lassen und je mehr diese Beiträge lesen, umso weniger werden bezahlen.

Alle, die auf diesen Link reingefallen sind, werden sicher nie mehr reinfallen. Aber wenn wir diese Schr. u. Sch. beseitigt haben, dann haben wir doch zumindest einen Schritt gemacht und dieses Symtom beseitigt. 

Und sie sollen lange darüber nachdenken: LMAA :-p. -- und sie werden es nie wieder tun.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.*
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Franziska (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Alle, die auf diesen Link reingefallen sind, werden sicher nie mehr reinfallen.





> und sie werden es nie wieder tun.



Möchte ich beides stark bezweifeln!


----------



## Frisa5 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Möchte ich beides stark bezweifeln!



Zumindest sollte man es glauben. Wer danach einen dieser Links anklickt, ist wirklich selber Schuld.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## dieter_w (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Ernte, die jetzt eingefahren wird, ist auch den fleißigen Werbepartnern zu verdanken. Gegebenenfalls die Cache-Version aufrufen.





> Was wir bieten:
> ...
> - ständige neue Projekte
> ...
> - eingespielte Abläufe bei Rechnung- bzw. Mahnugsversand sowie Inkasso


ohne Kommentar ...
Wen wundert's? [noparse]www.starfilliate.com/impressum.html[/noparse]


----------



## NewBeetle (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Zumindest sollte man es glauben. Wer danach einen dieser Links anklickt, ist wirklich selber Schuld.
> 
> *Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *



Ich denke ich lasse in Zukunft die Finger weg, denen schick ich 380V per Mail :scherzkeks: 

Bin mal gespannt ob die wirklich Post-Porto ausgeben, bisher ist noch nichts eingetroffen bei meiner "ex" EMail Adresse beissen die auf Granit :-D


----------



## Sonnie07 (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Dienst, der IP-Adressen geografisch zuordnet: http://www.ip-adress.com/ipaddresstolocation/
> (Geht bei mir nur mit dem IE).
> 
> Der Server steht damit in Deutschland.



Jupp genau genommen in Essen, habs über WHOIS erfahren.


----------



## annette (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> ohne Kommentar ...
> Wen wundert's? [noparse]www.starfilliate.com/impressum.html[/noparse]



Das ist ja echt krass. Wo haben die denn noch überall eine Webseite. Wenn sich da auch noch viele als Affiliate anmelden, werden die Seiten noch bekannter, das muss gestoppt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt krass.


Für die Raffiliates _ohne moralische Bedenken
_h**p://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12716&highlight=starfilliate
(Es gibt aber da drüben ein paar Leute, die die Moral hochhalten - die anderen klassieren wohl eher schweigend mit... Einige Leute dort sind bekannt aus Funk & Fernsehen Also nicht aufregen, so läuft das im Internet, seit es das Internet gibt)


----------



## Todeslord (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Guten Morgen!

kann mich den aussagen nur anschliessen! Hier noch einige Daten, wenn man dem ganzen trauen darf gibt es schon mehr als 57k Kunden, wenn man alleine nur von 10% ausgeht, sind das alles im allem schon 500.000 €. Das erklärt auch die ständigen neuen Maschen.




> Kunden-Nr.: F5****                               London , den 2*.10.2007
> 1. Mahnung Nr.: F** - 2****
> Hotline: +49 / (0)180 / 53 555 254 oder Buchhaltung @ Fabrik-Einkauf.com
> 
> ...


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Todeslord
_[Identifizierbare, persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## oachkatzl (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
25.10.2007
„Großhandelspreise“ sind große Preise

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ119421822823652/link356812A.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/images/smilies/wall.gif
:wall:

_[Fullquote durch Link ersetzt. (bh)]_


----------



## Franziska (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hier ist doch sooft vom Finanzamt die Rede.
Wenn von den "Forderungen" nur ca. 10% eingehen, können die dann die restlichen 90% als Verlust geltend machen?
Brauchen die dann gar keine Steuern zahlen?

Wer kennt sich mit sowas aus?


----------



## Frisa5 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mit Ausstellung der Rechnung ist in Deutschland i.d.R. die Umsatzsteuer an das Finanzamt fällig (auch wenn die Rechnung noch nicht beglichen wurde). Aber glaubt denn wirklich hier jemand, dass diese "V......" Umsatzsteuer abführen. Ich jedenfalls nicht.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## Der Jurist (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> .... können die dann die restlichen 90% als Verlust geltend machen? Brauchen die dann gar keine Steuern zahlen? ....



Also die Forderungen werden - falls in der Buchhaltung bilanziert wird - zunächst alle als Umsatzerlös erfolgswirksam eingestellt. Kurz sie sind abzüglich der Ausgaben der Gewinn.
Sind dann aber 90 Prozent uneinbringlich, werden diese erfolgswirksam ausgebucht.
Somit wird der Gewinn auf der Basis der restlichen zehn Prozent abzüglich des Aufwandes (Kosten für Server u.a.) ermittelt.

Wird keine Bilanz geführt, sondern eine Einnahmen-Überschuss-Rechnung ist das Ergebnis ebenso (wird aber buchungstechnisch anders ermittelt).

Als es bleibt zu versteuerender Gewinn und es gibt *zu versteuernde Umsätze.*


----------



## dieterm (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Franziska schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .... können die dann die restlichen 90% als Verlust geltend machen? Brauchen die dann gar keine Steuern zahlen? ....
> ...




zumal auf den "Rechnungen" und "Mahnungen" jegliche Steuer_ID fehlt...


----------



## Franziska (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> zumal auf den "Rechnungen" und "Mahnungen" jegliche Steuer_ID fehlt...



Das wird ja jetzt überprüft.

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## dieterm (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Volksbank hat geantwortet:



> Danke für Ihre Mail. Das Problem ist uns aufgrund anderer Hinweise bereits bekannt geworden. Wir haben unsere Konsequenzen bereits gezogen und die Kontoverbindung gekündigt.
> 
> Wir müssen darauf hinweisen, dass unsere Bank in der Organisationsform
> einer Direktbank arbeitet, das heißt, wir kennen unsere Kunden nicht
> ...



ERFOLG !!!!  :-p


----------



## guitarking59 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Tach zusammen!

Ein guter Tag - die VoBa Eisenberg hat gleich gehandelt und mir auf mein Schreiben folgendes mitgeteilt:



> _Hallo Herr xxxx,
> 
> danke für Ihre Mail. Das Problem ist uns aufgrund anderer Hinweise bereits
> bekannt geworden. Wir haben unsere Konsequenzen bereits gezogen und die
> ...




SO muss das laufen und nicht anders!

:zunge::splat::bash::bang:


----------



## guitarking59 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Heute war wohl Mahntag. Ich habe auch die 2. Mahnung erhalten (Konto ebenfalls bei der Volksbank). Also haben zumindest die Schreiben an die Cronbank etwas gebraucht.
> 
> Nachdem ich am Wochenende das Finanzamt in Bad Hersfeld informiert habe, geht jetzt auch die Mail an die Volksbank raus. An der Anzeige bei der Polizei bastele ich noch, dürfte aber morgen fertig sein.
> 
> *Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *



Cronbank = Ende im Gelände

VoBa = heute kam Mitteilung, dass sie ebenfalls was unternommen haben, siehe mein Posting vorher.

Ein schöner Tag, wie schon angedeutet.

Gruß


----------



## Frisa5 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Ein guter Tag - die VoBa Eisenberg hat gleich gehandelt und mir auf mein Schreiben folgendes mitgeteilt:
> 
> ...



Ich habe die identische E-Mail auch gerade erhalten. Stutzig macht mich nur der Name, unter dem ich angeschrieben worden bin: Sehr geehrter Herr Rie....,
(war dies der Kontoinhaber? Damit wären wir ja wieder in Bad Hersfeld).

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## Frisa5 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Cronbank = Ende im Gelände
> 
> VoBa = heute kam Mitteilung, dass sie ebenfalls was unternommen haben, siehe mein Posting vorher.
> 
> ...



Auf welches Konto sollen wir denn jetzt überweisen???? :roll:

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## Ceca (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
Habe am Sonntag auch die zweite Mahnung erhalten um 02:04.Komische Uhrzeit:scherzkeks: das muss wohl jemandem sehr wichtig gewesen sein um diese Uhrzeit ne Mahnung abzuschicken:-D
Also von mir kriegen diese [...] keinen Cent!Da könne die mit Inkasso und Rechtsanwälten drohen so viel die wollen.:sun:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Martina1960 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mit Interesse habe ich gestern die ganzen Seiten im Forum gelesen.
Heute habe ich mich nun angemeldet, um auch an der Diskussion mit teilzunehmen. :smile:
Ich bin auch ein Opfer vom Fabrik-einkauf-com. Habe am Samstag nunmehr auch
meine zweite Mahnung bekommen (übrigens auch in der Nacht) 
Folgendes fiel mir jetzt auf, ich wollte mal die Anfangsseite ausdrucken
(als Beweis, dass auf der Seite beim Login keinerlei Kosten standen), jetzt
auf einmal stehen kleingedruckt die Kosten darunter. 
Muss sich geändert haben. 
Wie sah es bei Euch aus, als Ihr auf der Seite gewesen seid? 
Vorsicht auch beim Öffnen der beigefügten PDF Datei, enthielt bei mir  einen
Trojaner.
Die Tipps finde ich ganz toll, werde als nächstes meinen Provider informieren und eine Meldung an die Polizei machen. :-p
Gruß


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Volksbank Eisenberg trennte sich vor einigen Wochen ja auch von den tapferen Gebrüderlein. 


> Sehr geehrter Herr Rie....,


....das ist interessant. Ob da der Kontoeröffnungsantrag mit dem Legitimationsnachweis vorlag und man von dort die Anrede entnahm?

Wetten dass.....
die nächste Bankverbindung wohl die Fortis sein wird? Dieses Institut wird immer mehr zum "Sammelbecken" derartiger "Geschäftsleute", und das spricht sich in "gewissen Kreisen" recht schnell rum.


----------



## Frisa5 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Volksbank Eisenberg trennte sich vor einigen Wochen ja auch von den tapferen Gebrüderlein.
> 
> Wetten dass.....
> die nächste Bankverbindung wohl die Fortis sein wird? Dieses Institut wird immer mehr zum "Sammelbecken" derartiger "Geschäftsleute", und das spricht sich in "gewissen Kreisen" recht schnell rum.



Die nächsten Rechnungen, Mahnungen mit neuer Bankverbindung sollten unbedingt gepostet werden, damit entsprechende Mails an die betreffende Bank gehen. Und wir hoffen dann, das die nächste Bank genauso schnell reagiert wie die Volksbank.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## guitarking59 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Ich habe die identische E-Mail auch gerade erhalten. Stutzig macht mich nur der Name, unter dem ich angeschrieben worden bin: Sehr geehrter Herr Rie....,
> (war dies der Kontoinhaber? Damit wären wir ja wieder in Bad Hersfeld).
> 
> *Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *



Mein Name war korrekt geschrieben worden. Rätselhaft.


----------



## guitarking59 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Die nächsten Rechnungen, Mahnungen mit neuer Bankverbindung sollten unbedingt gepostet werden, damit entsprechende Mails an die betreffende Bank gehen. Und wir hoffen dann, das die nächste Bank genauso schnell reagiert wie die Volksbank.
> 
> *Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *



Wir bleiben natürlich am Ball und überschwemmen jedwede neue Bank sofort mit den gleichen Hinweisschreiben!


----------



## Sonnie07 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also das klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht. Ein super Erfolg. :flower: So wie ich vermutet habe wird auf meiner heiß und sehnsüchtig erwarteten 3. Mahnung oder Inkasso-Briefchen eine andere Bankverbindung stehen, 

Toll Leute, so muss das laufen :-D


----------



## guitarking59 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Auf welches Konto sollen wir denn jetzt überweisen???? :roll:
> 
> *Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *



Genau! Wir müssen erst die nächste Mahnung abwarten, aber nicht den Brüdern schreiben, dass wir überweisen wollten und nicht konnten, weil die Kontoverbindung gekündigt wurde. Dies wäre eine Anerkennung ihrer Forderung.


----------



## guitarking59 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Martina1960 schrieb:


> Mit Interesse habe ich gestern die ganzen Seiten im Forum gelesen.
> Heute habe ich mich nun angemeldet, um auch an der Diskussion mit teilzunehmen. :smile:
> 
> Folgendes fiel mir jetzt auf, ich wollte mal die Anfangsseite ausdrucken
> ...



Willkommen im Club!

So war es bei mir auch, die ursprüngliche Seite konnte nicht mehr geöffnet werden, nicht mal von einem anderen PC mit anderer IP-Nummer aus. Wollte das gleich ausdrucken als Beweis, aber der Screenshot zeigt ja nicht eindeutig, dass die oberen 4 Buttons nicht aktiv waren und somit nicht angeklickt werden konnten. Nur der eine böse in der Mitte hat funktioniert!

Was für einen Trojaner hast du dir gefangen? Ich habe gestern erst routinemäßig meinen PC überprüft - keine Viren oder Trojaner, Mal- oder Spyware entdeckt.

Gruß


----------



## Martina1960 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich kann nicht sagen, was es für ein Trojaner war. Habe das Virenprogramm
laufen lassen, das hatte mir dann diese Datei angezeigt und die habe ich dann
gelöscht. Hatte aber auch schon mal im Internet gelesen, dass die sowas mit-
schicken. :wall:


----------



## Cortez72 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> Die Volksbank hat geantwortet:
> 
> 
> 
> ERFOLG !!!!  :-p



Das ist ja geil!!!


----------



## Cortez72 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Mittlerweile hat sich die VB Eisenberg bei mir auch mit dem selben Wortlaut gemeldet, die haben wohl heute noch eine Menge Schreiben abzuarbeiten.
Ein Dank an alle Forumsteilnehmer, die sich hieran beteiligt haben.
Ich warte auch noch auf meine 3. Mahnung :-D


----------



## Mell ` (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo...auch ich lese nun schon einige zeit hier mit und muss mich nun mal zu wort melden.ich bin wahnsinnig froh, das ich per zufall (nach eingabe diverser stichwörter, um mehr über diese "seltsame" "firma" herauszubekommen, bei google ) auf diese page und somit auf dieses forum gestoßen bin.
mein mann und ich waren schon kurz davor die geforderte summe zu überweisen, aber ich habe immer gesagt "moment,da stimmt was nicht"...gut,so!!!*puuuh*
auch mein mann und ich können soviele dinge hier bestätigen, was andere user hier schon so schön beschrieben haben, also erübrigt sich das erzählen "unserer" geschichte.momentan haben wir die sogenannte "letzte" mahnung erhalten, auch gestern am sonntag...auch mit ner anderen bankverbindung und auch mit drohungen bezüglich anwalt und inkasso usw...
auch wir, bzw ich, wurde stutzig, weil wir niemals im "mitgliederbereich" dort waren...und wir niemals einen "vertrag" mit "denen" eingegangen sind ( von wegen 86 euro für NÜSCHT ) und auch weil es mir komisch vorkam, das mein mann unter der angegeben telefonnummer niemanden erreichen können,geschweige denn, das auf unsere mails dorthin nicht geantwortet wird...und das die "letzte" mahnung wieder via mail hier ankam und nicht auf dem postwege.all das spricht ja gegen eine seriosität.nur deswegen haben wir auch noch nicht die mittlerweile 92,50 euro überwiesen und werden auch nen teufel tun und das machen!!was kommt denn nach aktuellen stand der dinge nun als nächstes auf uns zu??kommt nun wirklich eine mail vom anwalt oder von einer inkassostelle?auf dem postwege oder per mail wieder?und dann?weiterhin ignorieren,oder wie?sollte man versuchen,sich bei irgendjemanden zu melden, oder wie und was und wo?oder alles liegen lassen und so tun,als ob man von nix wüsste(ignorieren)? und was dann???
ich habe ein wenig angst,ehrlich gesagt!
und noch etwas....durch google bin ich auch noch auf den namen "[.......]" gestoßen, nach eingabe diverses themenbezogener stichworte.was hat es denn bei DER dame auf sich ??? mag sein, das ichs überlesen habe hier....es steht hier soooooviel info....man sieht den wald vor lauten bäumen nicht.ich sowieso sehr schnell *grins*...bin auch sehr verwirrt, wegen der ganzen angelegenheit...
lieben gruß aus dem nördlichsten NRW, 
melanie

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Mell ` schrieb:


> und noch etwas....durch google bin ich auch noch auf den namen "[.......]" gestoßen,


bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Cortez72 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@ mell

Angst braucht Ihr nicht haben, das ist aber ja so von diesen dubiosen Online-[ edit]  gewünscht.
Fakt ist: Auf solch eine Rechnung braucht man eigentlich nicht reagieren! Warum auch? (u.a. keine USt-Id. Nr., etc.) Außerdem seit Ihr ja keinen Vertrag mit genanntem Unternehmen eingegangen, oder?
Ihr solltet der Form halber der Rechnung widersprechen, aber da scheiden sich die Geister, ebenso mit dem Widerruf (warum sollte man einem Vertrag widerrufen, den man nicht eingegangen ist?!
Klickt einfach mal auf die Links hier im Forum zum Verbraucherschutz, etc., da steht wie man sich verhalten sollte.


----------



## Mell ` (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich nochmal eben... ups...sorry, ich wusste nicht,das man namen...ach ihr wisst schon!wurde ja schon vom admin entfernt...
ich meinte den namen " e***** i.** k.*** " oder so ähnlich...
wer weiss denn über diese gute frau etwas mehr? was hat die denn mit der ganzen sache zu tun ??
mell `


----------



## Cortez72 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Genannte Dame wird nur für den Posten der Direktorin der genannten Firma eingesetzt und wird bei einem zu großen Bekanntheitsgrad auch wieder aus dem Spiel genommen und durch eine andere Person ersetzt. Die eigentlichen Chefs sitzen im Hintergrund


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Mell ` schrieb:


> ich meinte den namen " e***** i.** k.*** " oder so ähnlich...
> wer weiss denn über diese gute frau etwas mehr?



Mehr wissen höchsten die Betreiber  der Seite. Mein Vermutung ist, dass sie wie viele  andere 
Namen   in dem Geschäft Namen frei erfunden sind.
Außerdem:  Namen sind Schall und Rauch. Wichtig sind Fakten


----------



## Sonnie07 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die ersten ca 20 Seiten dieses Forums geben schon genug Infos. Bitte lesen 

Mir ist da was aufgefallen: Die Leute, die in den letzten Tagen neu dazu gekommen sind, sind keine frisch Reingefallenen, sondern auch schon Menschen mit 2. Mahnung. 

So wie ich das einschätze, haben die wohl jetzt alle Adressdatensätze durch?
Würd mal wissen wollen, wieviele diese Fang-Mails bekommen haben. 

Überigens schade, daß sie auf ihrer HP nicht die aktuellen Bankverbindungen angeben, so könnten wir noch schneller reagieren. 

@ Mell: über die zweite Mahnung hinaus ist hier noch keiner, also bleibt die Frage noch ein wenig offen, wie es weitergeht. Beruhige Dich und willkommen in unserer großen Gemeinschaft hier.


----------



## Mell ` (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@ sonnie...danke schön, nun sind mein mann und ich auch in eurem kreise...
na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt,was als nächstes kommen wird.wir werden es euch berichten.
und ja richtig, wir sind keine "neuen", wir haben das "problem" auch schon 2länger", wussten aber bislang nicht wirklich wie und ob wir reagieren sollen.
haben versucht anzurufen, mails zu schreiben usw, wie soviele hier...no chance...
es kam mir immer seltsamer vor, deshalb habe ich versucht ein wenig mehr heraus zu bekommen über diese "leute" und bin irgendwie ( zum glück *freu freu*) dann auch hier gelandet....
liebe grüße, melanie


----------



## hartmut1943 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe bereits an den Präsidenten der Landesregierung eine E-Mail in dieser Sache geschrieben und die Mitteilung erhalten, dass ein Verfahren gegen die .....lebensprognose läuft, und ich werde zu gegebener Zeit schriftlich informiert, denn das angeschlossene Inkassobüro arbeitet ohne Genehmigung und ohne Autorisierung der Landesregierung, d.h. etwas warten und immer ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Mell ` (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

...und nochmal ich !

ich könnte luftsprünge machen, weil ich dieses forum gefunden habe und weil es dieses forum überhaupt gibt. die, oder der, die diese page ins leben gerufen hat, dem oder die, gehört ein orden verliehen !!! 
melanie


----------



## Der Jurist (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@ Mell

 Blaue Schrift anklicken und Du kennst die "Erfinder".


----------



## Connyb (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo mal wieder...
seid tagen verfolge ich dieses Forum...
Und ich habe selbst mehrere Mails gesendet an die Polizei in Bad Hersfeld, an die Volksbank in Eisenberg Thüringen (das ist die bekannte auf unseren Schreiben) und die Cronbank (der witz die sitzen in Dreieich, gleich bei mir um die Ecke)aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen.Irgendwer schrieb hier, dass die Konten gelöscht wurden aber wenn man in die Abfrage geht (es gibt z.B. Bankleitzahlen.de) sind diese Nummern nach wie vor aktuell. Was ich ehrlich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das sich diese Systeme erst nach Tagen aktualisieren. :scherzkeks:

Grüßle Conny


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Mehr wissen höchsten die Betreiber der Seite. Mein Vermutung ist, dass sie wie viele andere
> Namen in dem Geschäft Namen frei erfunden sind.


Nein. Sie heisst nur anscheinend nicht EIK sondern IEK. Steht im Handelsregister in UK, hat alles seine "Richtigkeit"


----------



## Connyb (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo mal wieder...
seid Tagen verfolge ich dieses Forum...
Und ich habe selbst mehrere Mails gesendet an die Polizei in Bad Hersfeld, an die Volksbank in Eisenberg Thüringen (das ist die bekannte auf unseren Schreiben) und die Cronbank (der Witz die sitzen in Dreieich, gleich bei mir um die Ecke)aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen. Leider...mir dann schon irgendwie wohler... denn jemand aus dem Forum schrieb hier, dass die Konten gelöscht wurden aber wenn man in die Abfrage geht (es gibt z.B. Bankleitzahlen.de) sind diese Nummern nach wie vor aktuell. Was ich ehrlich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das sich diese Systeme erst nach Tagen aktualisieren. :scherzkeks:

Grüßle Conny


----------



## Cortez72 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@ Connyb

von der VB in Eisenberg habe ich definitiv eine Mail mit der Kündigungsbestätigung des Kontos erhalten.
Warum hätten unsere Freunde das Konto bei der Cronbank selbst kündigen sollen. Die Cronbank hat ja auch reichlich Post zu dem betreffenden Fall erhalten.
Auf aktuellen Mahnungen ist die VB angegeben. (wie lange noch? :-D)


----------



## Franziska (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



			
				bankleitzahlen.de schrieb:
			
		

> die Daten werden zur Zeit alle 3 Monate von der Bundesbank aktualisiert


daher ..


----------



## Frisa5 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@ Connyb

Ich habe auch heute morgen die Bestätigung der VB Eisenach erhalten, dass das Konto gelöscht ist.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## Dennis (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo

ich  auch  :-D:-D


----------



## Connyb (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ok ok... da bin ich wieder beruhigt... vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch noch eine Antwort.


----------



## babe (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

bin auch reingefallen ist aber schon länger her habe bis jetzt nur zwei mahnungen erhalten obwohl ich mich angeblich schon am 3.10. eingeloggt habe.
von mir bekommen die auch nicht einen cent.

denke mehr wie mahnungen kommen nicht!!


----------



## Dome84 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin in neuer in eurem Bunde. Ich bin sehr glücklich darüber, dass mein Anwalt mir geraten hat, mal im Internet nach diesem Sachverhalt zu suchen. 
Auch ich habe mittlerweile schon die 2.Mahnung erhalten, mir bis heut aber nichts dabei gedacht. Jedoch wurde es mir schon so langsam etwas mulmig und ich war drauf und dran zu bezahlen. Doch dank eurer Aufklärung werd ich das selbstverständlich nun nicht mehr tun. Im Gegenteil, ich schließ mich eurem Kampf gegen dieses dubiose Unternehmen an und werd auch eine Anzeige gegen  diese Leute stellen.
Danke an alle leidigen Betroffenen


----------



## Ratte (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute,und wieder einer mehr im Bunde.Ich les das hier schon seit dem ich die Rechnung bekommen hab.Mittlerweile hab ich auch die 2.Mahnung bekommen und kann mich nur anschließen nicht zu zahlen.
Da war doch von jemanden diese Seite wo man den Standort zu der IP-Adresse heraus bekommt,hab mal die IP eingegeben die angeblich meine gewesen sein soll...sie ist mitten in Paris,also ca.450km von mir entfernt.
Also bin ich mal schnell nach Paris gefahren,hab mich von dort aus registriert und bin dann wieder nach hause gefahren? echt lächerlich...


----------



## barney (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich bin sofort nach dem ich die beiden Mail`s ( Anmeldebestätigung und Rechnung) am 12.10.07 zur Polizei gegangen und habe eine Anzeige wegen Internetbetrug gemacht, da ich mir 100% sicher war daß ich mich weder angemeldet noch irgentwo eingelogt habe. Die beiden Mahnungen habe ich dann sofort nachgereicht.


----------



## dvill (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die freundlich aufgeschlossene Haltung der Volksbank ermutigt über den Einzelfall hinaus. Kostenfallenaufsteller werden auch zukünftig nicht das Geld persönlich an der Haustür abholen wollen. Ohne Kohle können die den Porsche aber nicht volltanken.

Wenn die Banken es schaffen, die Eintagskunden durch Google-Suchen, durch eigenes Scoring oder was auch immer frühzeit und "proactiv" sachgerecht aus dem Haus zu jagen, wäre wenigstens etwas erreicht.

Wenn die Geldtöpfe so hoch hängen, dass virtuelle Postfachinsassen dort nicht hinlangen können, würde das Internet ein kleines Stückchen besser werden.


----------



## annette (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ratte schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,und wieder einer mehr im Bunde.Ich les das hier schon seit dem ich die Rechnung bekommen hab.Mittlerweile hab ich auch die 2.Mahnung bekommen und kann mich nur anschließen nicht zu zahlen.
> Da war doch von jemanden diese Seite wo man den Standort zu der IP-Adresse heraus bekommt,hab mal die IP eingegeben die angeblich meine gewesen sein soll...sie ist mitten in Paris,also ca.450km von mir entfernt.
> Also bin ich mal schnell nach Paris gefahren,hab mich von dort aus registriert und bin dann wieder nach hause gefahren? echt lächerlich...


Also die von denen genannte IP-Adresse über die ich mich registriert habn soll, existiert überhaupt nicht.

Die von Ihnen nachgefragte Adresse  217.231.9.196 ist keine IP-Adresse und ist auch kein Domainname, der auf eine gültige IP-Adresse verweist. Es konnten daher keine Informationen zu dieser Angabe herausgefunden werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> Also die von denen genannte IP-Adresse über die ich mich registriert habn soll, existiert überhaupt nicht.


Das wiederum stimmt nicht. Es ist eine Adresse aus dem dynamischen 
Adresspool 217.224.0.0 - 217.237.161.47 der Telecom und  zwar für User aus dem Bereich 
Nordrhein-Westfalen  	Rheine.
Dynamisch bedeutet, dass sie laufend  anderen Usern aus diesem Gebiet bei Ab und  Anmeldung
 zugewiesen wird.


----------



## dieter_w (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> Die von Ihnen nachgefragte Adresse  217.231.9.196 ist keine IP-Adresse und ist auch kein Domainname, der auf eine gültige IP-Adresse verweist ...


Der IP-Locator unter: [noparse]www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation[/noparse]
liefert manchmal merkwürdige Ergebnisse, das habe ich auch schon feststellen müssen.

Ich erkläre mir da so, dass bei vielen Providern bei der Interneteinwahl mit dynamischen IP's gearbeitet wird, die nur für die jeweilige Session gelten, bei der nächsten Einwahl mit dem gleichen Rechner erhält man eine ganz andere IP.
Vielleicht kann dazu mal einer unserer Experten auf diesem Gebiet etwas klärendes schreiben?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann dazu mal einer unserer Experten auf diesem Gebiet etwas klärendes schreiben?


siehe mein Posting. Es gibt besseres als geobytes.com/IpLocator,   nur die kosten Geld.


----------



## Ratte (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Meine IP sollte die 81.80.237.7 sein,und die ist zumindest heute in Paris


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ratte schrieb:


> Meine IP sollte die 81.80.237.7 sein,und die ist zumindest heute in Paris


nicht nur heute.


> Ile-de-France  	Paris  	France Telecom


aus dem Adresspool 


> 81.80.237.0 - 81.80.237.255


gehört diesem  Unternehmen  cetsi.fr


----------



## sf1962 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> siehe mein Posting. Es gibt besseres als geobytes.com/IpLocator,   nur die kosten Geld.


Also der Server steht in Deutschland und wird auch von einer LtD. betrieben ist einfach den mails aus dem Header zu entnehmen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sf1962 schrieb:


> Also der Server steht in Deutschland und wird auch von einer LtD. betrieben ist einfach den mails aus dem Header zu entnehmen.


Wir reden aneinander vorbei. Es geht nicht um die IP der Betreiber, sondern um 
die angebliche IP der User, an Hand derer die Forderungen untermauert werden 
sollen.


----------



## Karl-Heinz (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Thomy38 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> die Logik sagt dass man nicht bezahlen darf, aber wenn man zum ersten mal solche mails bekommt, hat man einfach mal Panik.
> 
> Gruß,
> Thomy38



Ja verstehe ich, meine Frau sagt immer, lieber bezahlen bevor es Ärger gibt.
Aber in dem Falle keine Zahlung. Ist eindeutig [...] eas die machen.


----------



## Zwerg8 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich habe auch mal meine IP überprüft,sie stimmt ebenfalls nicht überein mit der IP von der ich mich angeblich angemeldet haben soll.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Zwerg8 schrieb:


> ich habe auch mal meine IP überprüft,sie stimmt ebenfalls nicht überein mit der IP von der ich mich angeblich angemeldet haben soll.


ob sie stimmt  oder nicht, ist ziemlich egal
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## samspam (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> So wie ich das einschätze, haben die wohl jetzt alle Adressdatensätze durch?
> Würd mal wissen wollen, wieviele diese Fang-Mails bekommen haben.




meine rechnungsnummer bei fabrikverkauf ist  F16-17XX9  -  also sind es hier fast 18.000 (ob sich einer freiwillig und nüchtern an dem produkt angemeldet hat ist anzuzweifeln)
bei iq-champion war meine nummer nur R14-2XX9  -  also fast 3000;

ich nehme an herr rc-online wollte mit dem produkt fabrikverkauf auf grossen fischfang gehen und ob all die daten nur von einem oder zwei gewinnspielen sind bezweifle ich  - haben sich ein paar online service gauner zusammen getan, so eine art schweizerarabischenglische freundschaft bei einem bier in deutschland?

aber ich kann mich auch irren und frau in.. kr....  und ihr pferd sind die einzig bösen in dem spiel


----------



## angelkiss (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallöchen ...

ich hab mich jetzt durch die 108 seiten gekämpft :-D
also mich hatte es auch erwischt ,leider kam diese mail durch meinen spamfilter weil der absender ein herr  marco m. war.
verwunderlich ist jedoch das es meine private mailadresse betraf,diese benutze ich nur für spezielle schreiben,ich registriere mich mit dieser adresse bei keinerlei versandhäusern,gewinnspielen oder ähnliches.

die 2. mahnung hat mich im übrigen auch schon erreicht*lach*
widersprochen hab ich sofort nachdem diese anmeldungsmail kam...
wochen später kam dann die antwort das meine widerspruchsfrsit nicht eingehalten wurde und blablabla...ich hab allerdings in der familie einen anwalt tja und der hat gleich die sache in die hand genommen.
antwort kam bis jetzt auf sein schreiben leider nicht...

ich kann nur hoffen das keiner zahlt und viele leute dieses forum hier finden 

liebe grüße


----------



## Ratte (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

also ich bin bei F16 - 28xx3
die 30.000 Marke ist bald geknackt!
wenn dann nur 10% davon bezahlen,dann sind das rund 260.000€.Das reicht nicht nur für ein Porsche


----------



## samspam (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ratte schrieb:


> also ich bin bei F16 - 28xx3
> die 30.000 Marke ist bald geknackt!
> wenn dann nur 10% davon bezahlen,dann sind das rund 260.000€.Das reicht nicht nur für ein Porsche




ja eben 30.000 und das obwohl hier immer nur von 100 geschädigten geredet wird


----------



## annette (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



angelkiss schrieb:


> hallöchen ...


Willkommen in der Runde. Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, wie die an deine Adresse gekommen sind. Ich dachte immer, dass es mit den Gewinnspielen zu tun hat, wo man sich mal angemeldet hat. Steht denn deine Adresse in der Rechnung?

Gruß
annette


----------



## angelkiss (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

nein in der rechnung steht keine adresse nur die mailaddi
wo auch immer sie diese gefunden haben.
möglich wärs mit nem trojaner bei jemanden der von mir mails erhält
also da ich mit linux unterwegs bin ist das eher unwahrscheinlich das ich mir einen trojaner einfange.
da müssen sie schon ganz clevere kerlchen sein.


----------



## Frisa5 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ratte schrieb:


> also ich bin bei F16 - 28xx3
> die 30.000 Marke ist bald geknackt!
> wenn dann nur 10% davon bezahlen,dann sind das rund 260.000€.Das reicht nicht nur für ein Porsche



Wenn allerdings die Umsatzsteuer in Höhe von ca. 390.000.- für 30.000 Rechnungen an das Finanzamt abgeführt werden muss, dann bleibt noch nicht einmal ein Spielzeug-Porsche über. 

*Dies trifft zu:*
Bei der Ermittlung der Umsatzsteuer ist grundsätzlich von den vereinbarten Entgelten auszugehen (so genannte Sollbesteuerung). Dies bedeutet, dass die Steuer bei Ausführung des Umsatzes entsteht und nicht erst zu dem Zeitpunkt, in dem das Entgelt vereinnahmt wird.
--> Fazit: auch wenn die Rechnungen nicht bezahlt werden, muss CR die Umsatzsteuer an das Finanzamt abführen.

*Dies trifft sicher nicht zu:*
Auf Antrag kann das Finanzamt genehmigen, dass die Umsatzsteuer erst dann abgeführt werden muss, wenn die Leistung bezahlt worden ist. Wenn Sie Freiberufler sind oder nicht verpflichtet sind Ihren Gewinn durch Vermögensvergleich zu ermitteln, wird das Finanzamt Ihrem Antrag regelmäßig stattgeben.

Die Rechnung kommt zwar aus Großbritannien, enthält aber 19 % U.-St., Großbritannien hat allerdings nur einen U.-St.-Satz von 17,5 %.

Bei geschätzen 30.000 Geschädigten (Rechnungen) würden ca. 400.000.- EUR dem Finanzamt zufliessen (hoffe, hier liest jemand mit, der Kontakte zum Finanzamt hat). 


*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## Poison40 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So....damit es nicht nur 100 geschädigte sind....sondern mindestens 101 hab ich mich extra hier angemeldet.
Habe hier schon eine längere Zeit alles verfolgt....und fleißig an die Verbraucherzentrale und Banken geschrieben.
Toll, das es so ein Forum gibt....und man merkt das man nicht allein über den Tisch gezogen werden sollte!


----------



## sf1962 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo an alle,
auch wenn wir DSL benutzen bekommen wir bei jeder neuen Einwahl eine neu IP-Adresse. Kann man im Routerprogramm zB. bei der Fritz-Box bei Protekt nachsehen. Da diese Adressen dynamisch sind werden sie also als Beweis nichts nutzen. Die können also nur an die jeweilig aktuelle IP kommen wenn man dei im Mail angegebenen Links direkt anklickt. 
Wird dagegen der angegeben Link direkt im jeweiligen Browser eingegeben und dazu noch ein zusätzliches Firewall-Programm genutzt ist eine direkte Zuordnung kaum möglich.:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sf1962 schrieb:


> auch wenn wir DSL benutzen bekommen wir bei jeder neuen Einwahl eine neu IP-Adresse.


Das hat mit DSL nichts  zu tun. Ob DSL/ ISDN oder Analog immer findet eine  dynamische Zuordung statt.


sf1962 schrieb:


> Wird dagegen der angegeben Link direkt im jeweiligen Browser eingegeben und dazu noch ein zusätzliches Firewall-Programm genutzt ist eine direkte Zuordnung kaum möglich.:-D


was hat das denn jetzt mit der IP zu tun? 

Nochmal, es ist völlig müßig sich über die IP Gedanken zu machen, da sie als Beweismittel nicht taugt.
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

wie  oft soll denn das noch wiederholt werden?


----------



## Sonnie07 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> ja eben 30.000 und das obwohl hier immer nur von 100 geschädigten geredet wird



Die Zahl ist auf dieses Forum bezogen, sonst nichts :roll:



> von Poison40: So....damit es nicht nur 100 geschädigte sind....sondern mindestens 101 hab ich mich extra hier angemeldet.



Du bist Nr. 119, falls dich das beruhigt


----------



## dvill (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Bei der Dialerei war die Reichweite des Forums schätzungsweise 0,1 %. Auf eine Meldung hier konnte man tausend Betroffene insgesamt annehmen. Die Relation mag heute günstiger sein, aber die Dunkelziffer wird immer noch hoch sein.


----------



## lizzy (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

habe mich auch nicht bei dieser Seite angemeldet!
Die haben mir auch eine Rechnung geschickt, und auch schon zwei Mahnungen!
Ehrlich gesagt wollte schon zahlen, dann zum Glück diese Seite gefunden!
Habe mich am 10.10.07 angeblich mit meinen Daten (alte Adresse) angemeldet!!!!
Hat Jemand schon was von Inkasso bekommen?
Ich bin stink sauer, solche Abzocker!
Mir schreiben Sie auch immer, da ich mich schon angemeldet hätte, kann ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht nicht Gebrauch machen!!!


----------



## lizzy (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Martina1960 schrieb:


> Folgendes fiel mir jetzt auf, ich wollte mal die Anfangsseite ausdrucken
> (als Beweis, dass auf der Seite beim Login keinerlei Kosten standen), jetzt
> auf einmal stehen kleingedruckt die Kosten darunter.
> Muss sich geändert haben.


Hallo,

bei mir standen auch keine Kosten!
Und komischerweise habe ich mich angeblich mit meiner alten Adresse, unter der ich schon seit knapp einem Jahr nicht mehr anzutreffen bin, angemeldet!


----------



## Immo (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



lizzy schrieb:


> Mir schreiben Sie auch immer, da ich mich schon angemeldet hätte, kann ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht nicht Gebrauch machen!!!


Und   warum beunruhigt/ärgert dich das? Hast du den Thread überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## akinom68 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Die Zahl ist auf dieses Forum bezogen, sonst nichts :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist Nr. 119, falls dich das beruhigt


Tja, und ich bin dann wohl mindestens Nr. 120! Noch ein Opfer. Habe die Rechnung bereits am 11.10.07 erhalten, demnach soll ich mich angeblich am 10.10.07 bei Fabrik-Einkauf angemeldet haben. Trotz Widerruf und Kündigung und Co. - wie bei allen anderen - nichts zu wollen, die sind unverschähmt beharrlich und drohen wie verrückt. Aber wie war das doch: Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht?! Ich habe jedenfalls nach etlichen Versuchen, die Sache rückgängig zu machen und denen zu erklären, dass ich mich nie eingeloggt/ angemeldet habe, und auch nicht gewillt bin für nur einen einzigen Klick auf eine Homepage 86,00 € zu bezahlen jeden weiteren Kontakt per Mail o.ä. abgebrochen. Eindeutiger kann man doch wohl nicht zeigen, dass man Menschen abzocken will. In jeder Lebenslage, in jedem getätigten Geschäft (wenn dies man überhaupt ein echtes wäre) hat man ein gesetzliches Widerrufs-/ bzw. Kündigungsrecht. Aber diesen Punkt muss man ja bei diesen [] nicht diskutieren. Ich habe jedenfalls nach Stunden des Lesens der Einträge in diesem Forum und des Ärgerns über die dreisten Mails von Fabrik-Einkauf beschlossen, die Redaktion von Akte 07 per Mail zu kontaktieren. Ich habe den Sachverhalt geschildert und auch angesprochen, dass es bereits zu diesem Abzocke-Thema dieses Internet-Forum gibt. Ebenfalls habe ich alle gesammelten Werke (alle Mails/ kpl. Korrespondenz) als Anlage mitgesandt. Heute habe ich nun die "2. und letzte Mahnung" mit Berechnung von Mahngebühren und Androhung des bereits mehrmals angesprochenen - der Fabrik-Einkauf wohl auch freundschaftlich gesonnenen - Inkassounternehmens erhalten. Auch diese Mahnung habe ich nochmal an Akte 07 gesandt. Ich hoffe, dass die Redaktion dort nun intensiv recherchieren wird und diesen []fall offiziell machen wird. HOFFENTLICH ! Ich werde jedenfalls nichts bezahlen - auch wenn mich erhlich gesagt jede Mail dieser Leute mordsmäßig aufregt. Und warnt all eure Freunde und Bekannten vor dieser []mail. Wenn ich von Akte 07 etwas höre werde ich es sofort mitteilen.


----------



## sascha (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Wenn ich von Akte 07 etwas höre werde ich es sofort mitteilen.



Außer dem Musterbrief 312a ("freundlicher Absage an das Standard-Internet-Opfer (Vertrags-Falle)") wirst du da auch nichts bekommen.

Vor allem: Glaubst du wirklich, diese Bande bekommt das große Knie-Zittern, nur weil ein Kamera-Team bei denen vor dem toten Briefkasten in dem leeren Büroturm in Dubai steht? Forget it...


----------



## lizzy (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Durch diese Seite bin ich beruhigt!
Von mir sehen die kein Cent!
Vielleicht werde ich  meine E-Mail ändern!
Wird mir eine Lehre sein! Solche E-Mails einfach löschen!

Einfach ein schöner Abend heute!
Danke Leute! :-p


----------



## Frisa5 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Immo schrieb:


> Und   warum beunruhigt/ärgert dich das? Hast du den Thread überhaupt gelesen?



Anscheinend wirklich nicht gelesen! Sind aber inzwischen auch über 109 Seiten. Wer Infos (Namen, Adressen, Tel.-Nr. etc.) haben möchte über die Bande, die Euch diese Rechnungen, Mahnungen etc. schicken, bitte PN an mich. Gemeinsam kriegen wir diese "V.........". 

Das Konto bei der Cronbank ist gelöscht (hat leider etwas länger gedauert), das Konto bei der VB Eisenach existiert auch nicht mehr (ging sehr schnell) und jede weitere Kontoeröffnung dieser "A....l....." wird durch hoffentlich viele E-Mails ebenfalls eliminiert. *Keinen Cent für diese Bande.*

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## lizzy (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das Meiste habe ich gelesen!
Habe denen Gestern Nacht nochmal ein Widerspruch geschrieben, noch nichts zurück erhalten, was normalerweise unüblich ist!
Mal sehen, was jetzt kommt!:roll:


----------



## Immo (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



lizzy schrieb:


> Das Meiste habe ich gelesen!


und verstanden? Dann verstehe ich noch weniger deine Sorgen.


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> Also die von denen genannte IP-Adresse über die ich mich registriert habn soll, existiert überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Die von Ihnen nachgefragte Adresse  217.231.9.196 ist keine IP-Adresse und ist auch kein Domainname, der auf eine gültige IP-Adresse verweist. Es konnten daher keine Informationen zu dieser Angabe herausgefunden werden.



Meine IP bei dieser Sitzung lautet (angeblich) 195.93.60.102 - wie kann man rausfinden, ob das eine echte IP ist? Bin kein IT-Profi, muss das erst mal so glauben.


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ob sie stimmt  oder nicht, ist ziemlich egal
> http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Meine IP bei dieser Sitzung lautet (angeblich) 195.93.60.102 - wie kann man rausfinden, ob das eine echte IP ist? Bin kein IT-Profi, muss das erst mal so glauben.


ist eine AOL  Proxie  IP (nimm das mal so hin) Das  ist noch anonymer als anonym. Über solche IPs laufen zig  Verbindungen von AOL-Usern  gleichzeitig über sogenannte Proxie-Server. 
Nur AOL weiß, wer, wann, zu welchem Zeitpunkt von wo aus eingeloggt war.

Mit dieser IP zu drohen macht sich der Laden vollends  lächerlich


----------



## lizzy (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Immo schrieb:


> und verstanden? Dann verstehe ich noch weniger deine Sorgen.



Ich mache mir keine Sorgen, seit ich hier alles durchgelesen habe!
Bist Du irgendwie gestresst?:wink2:


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ist eine AOL  Proxie  IP (nimm das mal so hin) Das  ist noch anonymer als anonym. Über solche IPs laufen zig  Verbindungen von AOL-Usern  gleichzeitig über sogenannte Proxie-Server.
> Nur AOL weiß, wer, wann, zu welchem Zeitpunkt von wo aus eingeloggt war.
> 
> Mit dieser IP zu drohen macht sich der Laden vollends  lächerlich



Du scheinst dich mit diesem Sujet sehr gut auszukennen. Ja, bin bei AOL und es läuft über einen Proxy-Server. Stimmt alles genau und ich staune darüber, was man doch aus dieser so simplen Nummer erkennen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings die Umsatzsteuer in Höhe von ca. 390.000.- für 30.000 Rechnungen an das Finanzamt abgeführt werden muss, dann bleibt noch nicht einmal ein Spielzeug-Porsche über.




ich habe die Kundennr: 57* dann sind wir bei 10% doch schon bei 500.000€ :wall:

*Dies trifft zu:*
Bei der Ermittlung der Umsatzsteuer ist grundsätzlich von den vereinbarten Entgelten auszugehen (so genannte Sollbesteuerung). Dies bedeutet, dass die Steuer bei Ausführung des Umsatzes entsteht und nicht erst zu dem Zeitpunkt, in dem das Entgelt vereinnahmt wird.
--> Fazit: auch wenn die Rechnungen nicht bezahlt werden, muss CR die Umsatzsteuer an das Finanzamt abführen.

Na dann schau ich mal, ob ich ein wenig Aufschluss geben kann!

sollbetesteuerung! wenn geld da sein müsste ( also mit rechnungstellung)
Istbesteuerung !    wenn geld da ist   ( wenn geld auf dem Konto ist)

Dann haben wir noch das leidige thema bilanz oder einnahme-überschuss-rechnung!

Wovon ich nach allem (deutsches steuerrecht) ausgehe, das für das betreiben der Webseiten und die Rechnungen/mahnungen schreiben kein grosser Büroaufwand nötig ist. Und aus diesem grunde hat er wahlrecht, demzufolge wird er wohl die einnahme-überschuss-rechnung gewählt haben (wenn geld da ist).

Das allerwichtigste ist aber wohl, das das Unternehmen in London gemeldet ist und somit keine Steuern hier in Deutschland bezahlen muss (das Hauptunternehmen).

Die Zweigniederlassung (Deutschland), diese ist in Deutschland gemeldet und muss auch in deutschland steuern bezahlen, nur muss dieses (zweigunternehmen) auch gewinne haben um steuern zu bezahlen. Ich gehe stark davon aus, hier auf 0 oder nur ein ganz kleiner gewinn gerechnet wird, wo Umsatzsteuer (jährlich) gewerbesteuer (garnicht) anfallen.

Die Rechnung kommt zwar aus Großbritannien, enthält aber 19 % U.-St., Großbritannien hat allerdings nur einen U.-St.-Satz von 17,5 %.

Ich hab mir nochmals meine Mahnung und die rechnung angeschaut, ich kann hier nirgens 19% oder 17,5 finden.  hmmm?:scherzkeks:


Alles in allem! haben sich die leute da richtig viel arbeit mit gemacht! (zumindest steuerrechtlich wohl nicht angreifbar)!

Eins noch: die Seite [noparse]http://infos.fabrik-einkauf.com/[/noparse] ist seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr erreichbar: vielleicht auch nur ein Serverproblem!

Allen noch einen schönen guten morgen!!!! :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Todeslord schrieb:


> Eins noch: die Seite [noparse]http://infos.fabrik-einkauf.com/[/noparse] ist seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr erreichbar: vielleicht auch nur ein Serverproblem!


Die URL hat es IMHO nie gegeben
[noparse]http://www.fabrik-einkauf.com/[/noparse]
[noparse]http://fabrik-einkauf.com/[/noparse]
sind bei bester Gesundheit, leider

[email protected] ist die Emailadresse im (Witzblatt)Impressum


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

kann ich leider nicht bestättigen!

die angegebenen pfade (webseite(n) sind nicht errreichbar! das mit der mailaddy war mein fehler!

weder wüber mozilla noch über ie!!! :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Todeslord schrieb:


> kann ich *leider *nicht bestättigen!
> 
> die angegebenen pfade (webseite(n) sind nicht errreichbar!


wieso leider? 

Beide URls sind erreichbar. Muß an deinem  Zugang liegen, hab eben problemlos 
beide aufrufen können: *( da  ist leider angebracht )*  siehe Screenshot


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Bei anti-abzocke.net sind in der Rubrik "Hintergrund, Dossiers und Infos" unter Punkt 5 neue interessante Infos und Zusammenhänge aufgezeigt


----------



## flokoc (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gelesen das das Konto bei der Volksbank Eisenberg gelöscht worden sein soll. Dem ist wohl nicht so. Habe gerade ne Mail von Fabrik-Einkauf bekommen nachdem ich denen geschrieben habe das ich sie wegen Internetbetrug anzeigen werden wenn ich weiterhin belästigt werde.

Auszug aus der Mail:



> _Wünschen Sie, dass wir Ihre Daten nach Zahlungseingang löschen? Dann teilen
> Sie uns das bitte mit.
> 
> Bitte überweisen Sie zukünftig ausschließlich auf folgendes Konto:
> ...





Das Konto scheint also noch zu existieren sonst würden die wohl andere Bankdaten angeben. Wollen ja schließlich ihr Geld haben 

_Teile entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Was hat eine Angabe in einer Mail mit der tatsächlichen Existenz eines Kontos zu tun?

Die Rechnungen/Mahnungen werden von Automaten erstellt.
Automaten arbeiten solange, bis man sie abstellt oder neu "füttert".


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

*Wichtige Neuigkeit!*

Auch wenn das Gomopa-Forum an sich nicht unumstritten ist, da es Geld kostet, findet sich hier dennoch offen einsehbar eine neue Stufe auf der Eskalationsleiter:

http://www.gomopa.net/Finanzforum/Betrug-Sonstiges/Das-schwarze-Schaf-des-Monats.html

*Die Auszeichnung "Das schwarze Schaf des Monats" wurde von Gomopa der Seite "Fabrikeinkauf" verliehen! *

Hier bekam ein Fabrikeinkauf-Geschädigter jetzt Post von einer RA-Kanzlei aus Göttingen - Namen könnt ihr euch ja selber rauslesen - , die wollen jetzt 135 Euro kassieren und klingen sehr resolut. Wir sollten uns also darauf einstellen, dass noch mehr Geschädigte hier ebenfalls in Kürze mit diesem Schriftsatz konfrontiert sein werden.

Was meint ihr - sollte man die RA-Kanzlei direkt kontaktieren? Sie machen sich doch zu Handlangern der Abzocker, das kann doch kein ehrlicher Rechtsanwalt tun. Diese Kanzlei existiert wirklich, sie ist zugelassen und macht vom Internetauftritt her einen ganz normalen, soliden Eindruck.

Gruß


----------



## flokoc (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Was hat eine Angabe in einer Mail mit der tatsächlichen Existenz eines Kontos zu tun?
> 
> Die Rechnungen/Mahnungen werden von Automaten erstellt.
> Automaten arbeiten solange, bis man sie abstellt oder neu "füttert".



Na gut dann haben die eben vergessen die Kontodaten zu ändern. Ist auf jeden Fall dann deren Pech :-D


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Was meint ihr - sollte man die RA-Kanzlei direkt kontaktieren? Sie machen sich doch zu Handlangern der Abzocker, das kann doch kein ehrlicher Rechtsanwalt tun. Diese Kanzlei existiert wirklich, sie ist zugelassen und macht vom Internetauftritt her einen ganz normalen, soliden Eindruc


k.


Ich würde empfehlen, sofern man [...]

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Bei anti-abzocke.net sind in der Rubrik "Hintergrund, Dossiers und Infos" unter Punkt 5 neue interessante Infos und Zusammenhänge aufgezeigt



Und was mich dabei verwirrt, ist die Tatsache, dass es sich [...]

Ich fände es verheerend, wenn unschuldige Personen, die zufällig denselben Namen haben, hier mit reingezogen würden. Eine Hexenjagd darf es nicht geben! Auch von [...]

_[Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Todeslord schrieb:


> Ich würde empfehlen ...



hier Keine Empfehlungen abzugeben, sondern sich erstmal zu informieren, zu recherchieren usw.


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Ich fände es verheerend, wenn unschuldige Personen, die zufällig denselben Namen haben, hier mit reingezogen würden. Eine Hexenjagd darf es nicht geben!


Tja, dann gibt es eben gewissen Aufklärungsbedarf. Das Hexlein jedoch sollte gejagt werden, da eine 19jährige bestens in das Umfeld der jungen, studierenden Geschäftstreibenden passt. Allerdings sollte die Jagt formal den Strafverfolgern überlassen werden, da nur die dazu berechtigt sind, die Aufklärung zu erzeugen. Und was den C. R. betrifft, der kann sich distanzieren wie er will, den würde ich mir gern mit geeigneten Mitteln mal so richtig zur Brust nehmen. Schwindeln ist im Strafrecht für den Beschuldigten erlaubt!


----------



## Martina1960 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



lizzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir standen auch keine Kosten!
> Und komischerweise habe ich mich angeblich mit meiner alten Adresse, unter der ich schon seit knapp einem Jahr nicht mehr anzutreffen bin, angemeldet!



Hi,
ich habe jetzt auch mal meine Adresse angesehen. Komisch, die habe ich
vor etlichen Jahren einmal angegeben, da fehlt ein wichtiger Zusatz, was
ich damals nicht wusste. An die alte Adresse kommen immer nur irgendwelche
Werbungen (steht auch so falsch im Telefonbuch).
Es kommt zwar alles an, aber ich schreibe seit ca. 4 Jahren die Adresse anders.

Gruß


----------



## Sonnie07 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> *Wichtige Neuigkeit!*
> 
> Auch wenn das Gomopa-Forum an sich nicht unumstritten ist, da es Geld kostet, findet sich hier dennoch offen einsehbar eine neue Stufe auf der Eskalationsleiter:
> 
> http://www.gomopa.net/Finanzforum/Betrug-Sonstiges/Das-schwarze-Schaf-des-Monats.html



So ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf obigem Link. In dem Forum war die www-Adresse der Anwaltskanzlei angegeben, die aber recht dürftig ausfällt: http://***.rr-inkasso.de/. 

Das oertliche.de gab da mehr Aufschluss: Die Kanzlei exestiert, hat auch eine einfache Festnetznummer und eigenartiger Weise eine plötzlich anders lautende www-adresse: http://***.ra-r*****-r*****.de/index.html. Nach Durchsicht der Seite hab ich keinen Hinweis gefunden, daß die beiden Rechtsanwälte auch in Inkasso machen.

Aber nehmt das mal selber unter die Lupe. Ich hab den Verdacht, daß die erste Seite gefaked ist.


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> So ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf obigem Link. In dem Forum war die www-Adresse der Anwaltskanzlei angegeben, die aber recht dürftig ausfällt: http://***.rr-inkasso.de/.
> 
> Das oertliche.de gab da mehr Aufschluss: Die Kanzlei exestiert, hat auch eine einfache Festnetznummer und eigenartiger Weise eine plötzlich anders lautende www-adresse: http://***.ra-r*****-r******.de/index.html. Nach Durchsicht der Seite hab ich keinen Hinweis gefunden, daß die beiden Rechtsanwälte auch in Inkasso machen.
> 
> Aber nehmt das mal selber unter die Lupe. Ich hab den Verdacht, daß die erste Seite gefaked ist.


Das ist doch toll: wir hätten dann auch eine geleimte Anwaltskanzlei im Boot! Die Startseite sieht wirklich gefaked aus, aber das Impressum ist identisch mit der der offiziellen Webseite von besagter Anwaltskanzlei. Das werden sich die Herren aus Göttingen bestimmt nicht bieten lassen!


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

das Impressum ist nicht identisch.
Es heißt "Kontakt", es fehlt die linke Hälfte, insbesondere "Konzeption, Design und Realisierung".

Vergleiche mal den Seitenquelltext.


----------



## flokoc (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Aber die Daten von Denic sind bei beiden Domains identisch.


----------



## flokoc (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nachtrag:

Die Daten sind doch nicht ganz identisch. Bei der eventuellen Fakeseite ist als Technischer Admin kein Webhoster eingetragen. Bei der anderen Homepage schon. Die normale Kontaktperson ist aber jeweils die selbe. So könnte es ja also sein das die Inkassoseite auf einem eigenen Server betrieben wird.

Warscheinlich wäre es am besten einfach mal bei den Anwälten anzufragen ob die von der ganzen Sache was wissen. Wäre natürlich echt heftig wenn die da auch noch mit reingezogen werden.


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> hier Keine Empfehlungen abzugeben, sondern sich erstmal zu informieren, zu recherchieren usw.




naja... man kann das an der stelle schon sehen wie man möchte! ob Empfehlung oder Information! sofern sich die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet hat und diesen Sachverhalt eingeleitet hat, bekommt man durch seinen Rechtsanwalt Akteneinsicht, bzw. evtl die Adresse heraus. in dem Fall kann man auch zivilrechtlich vorgehen.

Und die Aktivität eines Anwaltes gibt einem selbst und der Staatsanwaltschaft eine bessere Handhabung, die Haftung der Anwaltes sollte dann ebenfalls geprüft werden!

Die gemachten Angaben sind empfehlende Infos   für jeden einzelnen, ob und in wie fern man diese Infos nutzt, ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@guitarking59

hast du schon (vor) diese Anwaltskanzlei zu informieren?


----------



## Sonnie07 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Noch was eigenartiges:

Hab mal die Nr. des Inkassos mit der Hotline von fabrik-einkauf verglichen.

Nicht identisch, aber ziemlich ähnlich:

 Hotline:    +49 / (0)18* / 53 555 254  / [email protected]


Inkasso-Hotline: 018* / 53 555 158 

Hmm......


----------



## Matz_Capone (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallöchen,

und wieder einer mehr in dem großen Kreis.
auch ich hab die 2. Mahnung bekommen, sogar mit gültiger Addresse auf dem Kopf.

Kann man das überprüfen, ob die Konten wirklich geperrt wurden?

LG Matz


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Warum?

Wenn ein Dutzend Leute Mitteilung von der Bank bekommen, daß diese die Geschäftsbeziehungen beendet hat, dann wird das schon so sein.
Glaubst Du, die wollen sich lächerlich machen?

Kannst ja mal einen Euro überweisen.
Wenn er zurückkommt hast Du Deinen "Beweis".


----------



## Matz_Capone (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ok, du hast ja recht....

vielleicht sollte ich nicht immer so misstrauisch sein...

Matz


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Wenn ein Dutzend Leute Mitteilung von der Bank bekommen, daß diese die Geschäftsbeziehungen beendet hat, dann wird das schon so sein.


Ich gehe ebenfalls davon aus. Die werden jedoch solange, bis sie wieder eine "neue" Bank finden, die Volksbank Eisenberg auf ihren Rechnungen haben.

[spekulation]In Kürze wirds wohl Fortis sein[/spekulation]


----------



## Frisa5 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Matz_Capone schrieb:


> Ok, du hast ja recht....
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich nicht immer so misstrauisch sein...
> 
> Matz



Ich habe gestern definitiv von der VB Eisenach die Mitteilung erhalten, dass die Bankverbindung gekündigt worden ist! 

Vielleicht sollte man die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei über die Machschaften von CR etc. informieren. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Kanzlei auch nicht Ihren Ruf verlieren möchte.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## Mell ` (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

na, bin mal gespannt, wann mein mann und ich "post" bekommen werden.
na, wenn das wirklich gefaked ist, wie jemand vermutet hat, dann prost mahlzeit...
sollten wir tatsächlich auch von den r.a. (angeblichen realen??!!) post bekommen, werden auch wir, dort mal "hinterhertelefonieren" und die mal fragen ,wie die auf das "schmale brett" kommen, uns "so" einen wisch zu schicken....natürlich "angebrachter" formuliert *zwinker*
ich werde hier weiterhin schön fein mitlesen und mich dann und wann mal "blicken" lassen hier...
melanie


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Mell ` schrieb:


> "hinterhertelefonieren"



In diesem Fall scheint sich ein Anschreiben zu lohnen:
http://iq.lycos.de/qa/show/532599/IQ-Test+Abzocke!/


----------



## skater (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> In diesem Fall scheint sich ein Anschreiben zu lohnen:
> http://iq.lycos.de/qa/show/532599/IQ-Test+Abzocke!/


Gabs diese Sachen vom RR-Inkasso per Post oder per E-Mail?
Wenns per Post kam, könnte einer der Empfänger mal nach dem Poststempel gucken?
Wenn die Mahnung per E-Mail kam, wäre einer der Empfänger so freundlich, mir mal einen Header per PN zukommen zu lassen?


----------



## Mell ` (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ja, hinterhertelefonieren... !!!
ich glaube, wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet... (ich habe mir deinen link angeschaut und meinte ansich was anderes...:smile:
würden dann dort anrufen, um den ganzen "mist" mal zu hinterfragen und uns (hoffentlich) eventuell sagen zu lassen "wie?von der sache wissen wir nichts..."....das wäre doch das beste, was (uns allen hier) passieren könnte,oder???
wie war das noch ??? könnte eventuell sein,das die R.E. auch mit bei uns im boot sitzen??? das wäre doch für uns positiv....und wie !!!
mell `


----------



## Mell ` (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

sorry...meinte natürlich NICHT "R.E."....sondern natürlich "R.A.!"  !!!
uups...:scherzkeks:


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Wenn ein Dutzend Leute Mitteilung von der Bank bekommen, daß diese die Geschäftsbeziehungen beendet hat, dann wird das schon so sein.
> Glaubst Du, die wollen sich lächerlich machen?
> ...


1 Cent genügt - wie bei Click&Buy ...


----------



## Sonnie07 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nein, garnichts überweisen!!!! Gilt das dann nicht als Forderungsanerkennung, wenn man schon einen Teil bezahlt hat, auch wenn es nur einen Cent ist???


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Homepage der RA-Kanzlei aus G. liegt auf der IP 193.22.255.201. Und da liegen auch noch so feine Sachen rum wie z.B.:


> bewerbungsexperte.com, casino0505.com, deinediaet.com,
> dein-fuehrerschein.com, dein-fuehrerschein.net, *deutsches-inkassorecht.de (in Vorbereitung; gibt wohl was ähnliches wie der "Forderungseinzug.de" aus Osnabrück oder "aktuelles-inkassorecht.de" aus Eschborn - mit einem gestrengen Herrn Staatsanwalt auf der Startseite :lol*
> fabrik-einkauf.com, firstonlineservices.com, firstonlineservices.net,
> ihre-rezepte.com, ihre-rezepte.info, ihr-horoskop.com, iphonegewinnen.com,
> ...


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Todeslord schrieb:


> @guitarking59
> 
> hast du schon (vor) diese Anwaltskanzlei zu informieren?


Ja, habe schon eine Anfrage losgeschickt - Antwort steht noch aus, vielleicht bekomme ich auch keine, weil sie mit wichtigeren (!) Dingen beschäftigt sind ...


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern definitiv von der VB Eisenach die Mitteilung erhalten, dass die Bankverbindung gekündigt worden ist!
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei über die Machschaften von CR etc. informieren. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Kanzlei auch nicht Ihren Ruf verlieren möchte.
> 
> *Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


Es ist die VoBa in Eisenberg, nicht Eisenach. Die sitzt allerdings in der Martin-Luther-Straße, womit historisch schon ein Brückenschlag geglückt ist nach Eisenach.


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> In diesem Fall scheint sich ein Anschreiben zu lohnen:
> http://iq.lycos.de/qa/show/532599/IQ-Test+Abzocke!/



Noch ein Forum mit gleichem Inhalt - und es werden stündlich mehr! Eine Graswurzel-Revolution!


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Homepage der RA-Kanzlei aus G. liegt auf der IP 193.22.255.201. Und da liegen auch noch so feine Sachen rum wie z.B.:



Passt doch alles prima zusammen.


----------



## flokoc (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Homepage der RA-Kanzlei aus G. liegt auf der IP 193.22.255.201. Und da liegen auch noch so feine Sachen rum wie z.B.:



Das is doch mal ne schicke Info. Also ist die Seite ganz klar gefaked. Man da bin ich jetzt echt mal gespannt wie die richtige Kanzlei darauf reagiert


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



flokoc schrieb:


> Das is doch mal ne schicke Info. Also ist die Seite ganz klar gefaked. Man da bin ich jetzt echt mal gespannt wie die richtige Kanzlei darauf reagiert



Wenn ich bis morgen Mittag keine schriftliche Erklärung von den RA aus G. habe, rufe ich an. Ich hab SOOOOOOO einen Hals inzwischen!
:wall:


----------



## flokoc (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. Wie hast du das mit der IP rausgefunden und dann ermitteln können was da noch draufliegt ? Falls man das irgendwann mal beweisen muss oder so was ich jetzt mal nich hoffe 

P.S. Wie kann ich hier im Forum meine Beiträge editieren ? Ich sehe nirgends nen Link dafür


----------



## Frisa5 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Es ist die VoBa in Eisenberg, nicht Eisenach. Die sitzt allerdings in der Martin-Luther-Straße, womit historisch schon ein Brückenschlag geglückt ist nach Eisenach.



Sorry, war ein Schreibfehler. Es ist die VB in Eisenberg.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## Sonnie07 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Welche Homepage, die von den RA´s oder Inkasso-Seite?


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Nein, garnichts überweisen!!!! Gilt das dann nicht als Forderungsanerkennung, wenn man schon einen Teil bezahlt hat, auch wenn es nur einen Cent ist???



Schon klar, wollte nur was auf den 1 Euro erwidern. Denkt nur mal: 13500 Monatsraten à 1 Cent - hehe!


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



flokoc schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. Wie hast du das mit der IP rausgefunden und dann ermitteln können was da noch draufliegt ? Falls man das irgendwann mal beweisen muss oder so was ich jetzt mal nich hoffe
> 
> P.S. Wie kann ich hier im Forum meine Beiträge editieren ? Ich sehe nirgends nen Link dafür



Bei mir gibt's den Button "Ändern" -  aber der war am Anfang auch noch nicht da. Bekommt man vielleicht erst nach ein paar Tagen "geschenkt"?


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



flokoc schrieb:


> Das is doch mal ne schicke Info. Also ist die Seite ganz klar gefaked. Man da bin ich jetzt echt mal gespannt wie die richtige Kanzlei darauf reagiert




garnicht: irgendwie merkwürdig!..... ich hab nun schon mehrfach versucht dort anzurufen, nur der AB!

zumahl es bei beiden Webseiten Verletzungen der Formvorschriften gibt! Als Unternehmen ist man verpflichtet u.a. auch seine Steuernr. anzugeben.

Könnte mir jemand solch ein schreiben vom Anwalt zukommen lassen? In dem Fall könnte ich als Unternehmer zumindest bei der Anwaltskammer Braunschweig vorsprechen und evtl. eine Überprüfung erwirken.


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



das ist bekannt, und steht in jedem Schreiben: ! und deshalb sind wir alle ja auch hier :


----------



## flokoc (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Todeslord schrieb:


> garnicht: irgendwie merkwürdig!..... ich hab nun schon mehrfach versucht dort anzurufen, nur der AB!
> 
> zumahl es bei beiden Webseiten Verletzungen der Formvorschriften gibt! Als Unternehmen ist man verpflichtet u.a. auch seine Steuernr. anzugeben.
> 
> Könnte mir jemand solch ein schreiben vom Anwalt zukommen lassen? In dem Fall könnte ich als Unternehmer zumindest bei der Anwaltskammer Braunschweig vorsprechen und evtl. eine Überprüfung erwirken.



Ich habe auch gerade angerufen. Es ging der Herr [...] dran danach ist die Leitung abgebrochen weil mein Akku vom Handy leer ist. :wall: Echt doof das ich keine Privatgespräche vom Firmentelefon machen darf. Also fast noch wer anrufen will am besten direkt jetzt. Es ist jetzt wohl jemand im Haus der die ganze Sache aufklären kann.

_[Namen entfernt. Dringende Mahnung, die NUBs zu beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## skater (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Todeslord schrieb:


> garnicht: irgendwie merkwürdig!..... ich hab nun schon mehrfach versucht dort anzurufen, nur der AB!
> 
> zumahl es bei beiden Webseiten Verletzungen der Formvorschriften gibt! Als Unternehmen ist man verpflichtet u.a. auch seine Steuernr. anzugeben.
> 
> Könnte mir jemand solch ein schreiben vom Anwalt zukommen lassen? In dem Fall könnte ich als Unternehmer zumindest bei der Anwaltskammer Braunschweig vorsprechen und evtl. eine Überprüfung erwirken.


Wenn man als Unternehmen eine Umsatzsteuer-ID benötigt.
Was bei Einzelunternehmern - Kleinunternehmerregelung wegfällt. Siehe §19 UStG.
Mit solchen Anschluldigungen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.


			
				Todeslord schrieb:
			
		

> umahl es bei beiden Webseiten Verletzungen der Formvorschriften gibt! Als Unternehmen ist man verpflichtet u.a. auch seine Steuernr. anzugeben.



skater


----------



## Sonnie07 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Aber nehmt das mal selber unter die Lupe. Ich hab den Verdacht, daß die erste Seite gefaked ist.



Dem muss ich leider widersprechen. Die Inkasso-Website ist auf  einen der beiden Anwälte zugelassen.


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Und das ist sicher die, die auf dem virtuellen "Sylt"-Server liegt?

Höchst interessant.


----------



## katzenjens (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@sonnie07

Das sagt alles gar nix. Ich könnte bei meinem Registrar auch jede x-beliebige Adresse angeben. Nur die Nachfrage bei dem "echten" RA über die Göttinger Telefonnummer wird aufschlussreich sein.

Wobei die "echte" Webseite bei einem grossen Anbieter gehostet ist, wogegen die rr-inkasso-Seite dort gehostet ist, wo die zwielichtigen Seiten und auch Spamschleudern sitzen. Tatsache ist, dass dadurch wieder einige "Kunden" aus Angst zahlen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



skater schrieb:


> Wenn man als Unternehmen eine Umsatzsteuer-ID benötigt.
> Was bei Einzelunternehmern - Kleinunternehmerregelung wegfällt. Siehe §19 UStG.
> Mit solchen Anschluldigungen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.
> 
> ...




hmm.. was heisst hier vorsichtig? einer meiner abschlüsse bezieht sich auf den steuerfachangestellten:

was du meinst ist eine Umsatzsteuer -ID: die braucht man aber nicht zwingend um ein Unternehmen zu führen, es sein den, man möchte innergemeinschaftlichen erwerb tätigen! sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, ist eine Steuernummer völlig ausreichend: diese ist gleich zu sehen wie eine Steuernr, einer privatperson: Die steuernummer des unternehmens und die steuernummer einer privatperson ist unterschiedlich: Ich selbst habe mit 2 Unternehmen keine USt-ID Nr. und mache trotzdem jeden Monat meine Umsatzsteuererklärung.

Und lies doch einfach mal den §19 UStG, da steht nichts von Steuernummer :-D, da sind nur die vorraussetzungen beschieben, die einen Kleinunternehmer ausmachen, und das man die möglichkeit des Wahlrechts hat:

wir können uns auch gern noch weiter übers deutsche Steuerrecht Unterhalten! :sun:

Das mit dem Anruf beim Anwalt werd ich weiter versuchen, musste gerade ausser Haus... arbeiten.... .


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

so.... Ich habe gerade Angerufen und Herrn [...] an Telefon gehabt:

Auf Nachfrage besättigte er, das die Firma RC Online Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd. ihr Mandant ist, somit ist es nun Amtlich!!!! Es ist ein Realer Anwalt!!!!

_[Namen entfernt. Dringende Mahnung, die NUBs einzuhalten. (bh)]_


----------



## Sonnie07 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hammer......

Naja, nun wissen wir wenigstens, von wem da in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen was eintrudelt. Über die 2. Mahung ist hier ja noch keiner hinaus.


----------



## Cortez72 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@ todeslord

Die USt ID oder die StNr. ist aber in den steuerrechtlichen Vorgaben als unverzichtbares Element einer Rechnung angegeben. = Keine Rechnung ohne St.Nr.!!
Das gehört mit zu den ersten Regeln die ein Gewerbetreibender beim Rechnungserstellen beachten muss


----------



## Dennis (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo
Jo jetzt müssen wir erst mal abwarten ich bin ja auch schon drüber sollte ja bis zum 29.10.2007 bezahlt haben.Von meine zweitemahnung.Trotzdem bekommen sie keinen cent von mir.


MfG Dennis


----------



## dieter_w (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Homepage der RA-Kanzlei aus G. liegt auf der IP 193.22.255.201. Und da liegen auch noch so feine Sachen rum wie z.B.:


Die eigentliche Kanzlei-HP liegt auf der 82.165.120.232.

Die rr-inkasso.de liegt auf 193.22.255.201; die ist am 21.09.2007 erst eingerichtet bzw geändert worden. 
Vielleicht auch nur für diesen Zweck hier ...


----------



## pumuckel (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo nun ist wieder eine Mail eingetrudelt,wo Sie mir nach der 2.widerrufenen Mahnung Ihre neue Bankverbindung mitteilen,ohne geldbetrag,zu richten an die Volksbank Eisenberg.
Ich habe doch bei Euch gelesen,das das Konto schon gekündigt ist,ich habe zur Vorsicht noch mal widerrufen,langsam wird es mir zu blöd,wie können wir denen das Handwerk legen,Pumuckel


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich leider widersprechen. Die Inkasso-Website ist auf  einen der beiden Anwälte zugelassen.



Natürlich ist sie das. Aber schon beim bloßen Betrachten sieht man doch, wie schlecht die Grafik ist. Außerdem enthält die Seite so gut wie keine Informationen. Schon mal die Webseitenauftritte seriöser Inkassobetriebe angeschaut? So sieht das nicht aus - soll halt ebenfalls nur der Einschüchterung dienen. Das Impressum gibt aber immerhin so viel her, dass man die Herren RA aus G zweifelsfrei identifizieren kann. Und ich möchte wetten, dass die nichts davon wussten. Imperfekt absichtlich gewählt, denn seit heute spätestens wissen sie es.


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



pumuckel schrieb:


> Hallo nun ist wieder eine Mail eingetrudelt,wo Sie mir nach der 2.widerrufenen Mahnung Ihre neue Bankverbindung mitteilen,ohne geldbetrag,zu richten an die Volksbank Eisenberg.
> Ich habe doch bei Euch gelesen,das das Konto schon gekündigt ist,ich habe zur Vorsicht noch mal widerrufen,langsam wird es mir zu blöd,wie können wir denen das Handwerk legen,Pumuckel



Die BV ist gekündigt, so hat es mir die VoBa mitgeteilt. Wenn die trotzdem weiter auf besagtes Konto pochen, nehme ich an, dass sie die Mitteilung der Bank noch nicht erhalten haben. Was soll's, die Liste der Konten, auf die wir nichts überweisen, wird bestimmt noch länger.


----------



## Todeslord (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> @ todeslord
> 
> Die USt ID oder die StNr. ist aber in den steuerrechtlichen Vorgaben als unverzichtbares Element einer Rechnung angegeben. = Keine Rechnung ohne St.Nr.!!
> Das gehört mit zu den ersten Regeln die ein Gewerbetreibender beim Rechnungserstellen beachten muss




... das weist ich doch! und das hat ja auch keiner betritten: die aussagen bezog sich auf die Umsatzsteuer-ID: die nicht unbedingt notwendig ist! wie du richtig erkannst hast, UST-ID:  "oder" St-Nr.!

Zum anderen kann ich nur sagen, sofern der [...]

Was aber nicht heisen soll, das man nichts machen kann, sofern sich [...]

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sonnie07 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Gekündigt heißt ja auch nicht fristlos. Vielleicht hat die Bank da nochmal 4 Wochen eingeräumt, daß weiß man ja nicht.


----------



## mosie (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus?
> 
> Falls nochmal jemand das Bedürfnis hat denen zu schreiben, unbedingt ANDERE Mail-Adresse verwenden.
> Wetten, daß die dann obiges immer noch behaupten?



Richtig, bei mir war das so :-D habe die Mails auch alle gespeichert. Mit der Mail mit der ich mich angeblich angemeldet haben soll, kann ich nämlich gar keine mails schreiben, denn meine mail gehen über outloook raus, und da steht eine ander Adresse drin.
Also..... ales standart Mails von denen. :sun:


----------



## samspam (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

also von einem anwaltschreiben des herrn rc-online würd ich mich nicht einschüchtern lassen, ein anwalt ist keine vollstreckungsbehörde, auch kann euch ein anwalt keine frist setzen, ich freu mich schon auf meinen brief von ihm, werd ihm sagen, er soll mir die original inkassovollmacht schicken mit original unterschrift vom herrn rc-online, aber in wahrheit ist das drohbrieflein genauso wichtig wie die 5. allerletze ganz wichtige mahnung und -  sollte ich das glück haben verklagt zu werden, hab ich das ganz grosse los gezogen und werde berühmter, als ich es eh schon bin  - nur leider passiert das nicht

ja wie schreibt so schön einer unserer freunde:


> Eine frühe anwaltliche Mahnung kombiniert daher die bisher nicht genutzte Eskalationswirkung der anwaltlichen Einziehung mit dem seriösen Stil, der von einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei erwartet werden darf. Dies wiederum wirkt sich positiv auf die Zahlungsbereitschaft aus.


----------



## Franziska (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Dies wiederum wirkt sich positiv auf die Zahlungsbereitschaft aus.



Wer's glaubt. Null Chance!


----------



## dvill (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Sache mit dem Anwalt kam schon mal vor: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=208534#post208534

Dort lief die Diskussion entsprechend weiter.


----------



## Frisa5 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Todeslord schrieb:


> so.... Ich habe gerade Angerufen und Herrn [...] an Telefon gehabt:
> 
> Auf Nachfrage besättigte er, das die Firma RC Online Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd. ihr Mandant ist, somit ist es nun Amtlich!!!! Es ist ein Realer Anwalt!!!!
> 
> _[Namen entfernt. Dringende Mahnung, die NUBs einzuhalten. (bh)]_



Der Anwalt hat auf jeden Fall ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu Th. Schr.
Ich habe mal gegoogelt (Name des Anwalts u. Schr.). Wenn man dann den Cache aufruft, findet man den Link zu besagter Anwaltskanzlei (die offizielle Seite, nicht die Inkassoseite).

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


----------



## samspam (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Wer's glaubt. Null Chance!



naja wenn man bedenkt es sind 30.000 -50. 000 rechnungen, hier im forum sind aber bisher nur ca 130 geschädigte die ein müdes lächeln für rc-online über haben

schreibt doch unser freund auch weiter:



> Bei der Auswahl des richtigen Partners sollte man sich also insbesondere von Qualität und Stil leiten lassen - denken Sie an die Außenwirkung des Unternehmens. Außerdem sollte das Augenmerk auf Leistungsfähigkeit gerichtetsein: Nicht jedes Rechtsanwaltsbüro, welches 500 Fälle pro Jahr betreuen kann, ist auch in der Lage, 5.000, 50.000 oder mehr Fälle qualifiziert zu bearbeiten und abzurechnen.


----------



## ABK-NOH (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So bin nun auch Dabei hab am WE meine zweite Manhnung bekommen...

Habt ihr euch schon an Planetopia Online, Bizz, und Akte 07 gerichtet ?
die haben bestimmt mehr möglichkeiten die zur Rede zustellen als wir ??


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



ABK-NOH schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch schon an Planetopia Online, Bizz, und Akte 07 gerichtet ?
> die haben bestimmt mehr möglichkeiten die zur Rede zustellen als wir ??


nochmal: 


sascha (administrator) schrieb:


> > Wenn ich von Akte 07 etwas höre werde ich es sofort mitteilen.
> 
> 
> Außer dem Musterbrief 312a ("freundlicher Absage an das Standard-Internet-Opfer (Vertrags-Falle)") wirst du da auch nichts bekommen.
> ...


----------



## sf1962 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo da ich ja am Wochenende auch meine 2.Mahnung erhalten habe habe ich an das MDR"Ein Fall für Escher" geschrieben und auch schon eine Antwort das man der Sache nachgehen will. Ob es für eine Sendung reicht will man mir noch mitteilen. Jedenfalls ist die Verbraucherzentrale von Deutschland auch schon im Bilde. Die Sache mit "Akte 07" ist auch ein guter Vorschlag!!!
Gruss


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sf1962 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit "Akte 07" ist auch ein guter Vorschlag!!!
> Gruss


nochmal: 


sascha (administrator) schrieb:


> > Wenn ich von Akte 07 etwas höre werde ich es sofort mitteilen.
> 
> 
> Außer dem Musterbrief 312a ("freundlicher Absage an das Standard-Internet-Opfer (Vertrags-Falle)") wirst du da auch nichts bekommen.
> ...


----------



## annette (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Der Anwalt hat auf jeden Fall ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu Th. Schr.
> Ich habe mal gegoogelt (Name des Anwalts u. Schr.). Wenn man dann den Cache aufruft, findet man den Link zu besagter Anwaltskanzlei (die offizielle Seite, nicht die Inkassoseite).
> 
> *Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein. *


Hallo Leute, ich habe noch nie von einem Anwalt gehört, der nur per Email korrespondiert. Die Mail trägt keine Unterschrift, so ist diese nicht rechtens (kann von jedem x-beliebigem verschickt werden), die richtige Telefonnummer ist nicht angegeben. Ein richtiger Anwalt schickt alles per Post mit seiner Unterschrift raus und auch mit seiner erreichbarer Telefonnummer unter der angegebenen Adresse. Aber ich werden noch einmal meinen Anwalt fragen, bei dem ich weiß, dass da alles nur auf dem Postweg verschickt wird, was wirklich auch wichtig ist, damit die Leute das auch lesen.(schon allein keine Email, wegen Spam, die im Papierkorb landet).


----------



## ABK-NOH (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

naja ich hab jetzt an BIZZ, Akte 07 und Planetopie online eine e-mail geschickt die menge machts wenn jeder einer da hin schickt reagieren die auch mal 

auch wenn die gegen die nichts machen können nur wenisgtens werden evtl mehr leute informiert


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



ABK-NOH schrieb:


> auch wenn die gegen die nichts machen können nur wenisgtens werden evtl mehr leute informiert


machen können die überhaupt nichts. Informieren im begrenzten Rahmen diejenigen, die zufällig zuschauen
Schaden kann es  nicht, aber man sollte sich wahrhaftig nicht zuviel davon versprechen. Es gab schon mehrere Sendungen im TV über derartige dubiose Seiten (u.A im ZDF) , geholfen hat es, wie du an dir selber siehst, nicht.


----------



## sascha (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wie CP so schön sagte: Wenn die TV-Sendungen - die alle schon über Abo-Fallen berichtet haben - so wirksam sind: Warum seid ihr denn trotzdem alle   reingefallen???????


----------



## samspam (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe noch nie von einem Anwalt gehört, der nur per Email korrespondiert. Die Mail trägt keine Unterschrift, so ist diese nicht rechtens



nochmal: ein anwalt kann nur als privatperson schreiben, er ist  k e i n e  vollstreckungsbehörde, auch wenn er hundertmal schreibt du musst in zukunft dein ganzes geld hernn rc-online überweisen;

jetzt habt doch keine angst nur weil ein anwalt hier drohungen verschickt, das brieflein ist genauso wichtig wie das der firma aus der wilton road, die sich bei genauer betrachtung als rostiges regal herausgestellt hat;

also wenn mir ein regal eine rechnung schickt...


----------



## sf1962 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

vielleicht weil wir alle manchmal doch auch etwas leichtsinnig sind. Zumindest ist mir von Herrn Escher bekannt das er sich auch knallhart mit den entsprechenden Anwälten auseinandersetzt und in den meisten Fällen dann auch zum Erfolg kommt. Nicht umsonst ist er manchen ein ganz großer Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sf1962 schrieb:


> Zumindest ist mir von Herrn Escher bekannt das er sich auch knallhart mit den entsprechenden Anwälten auseinandersetzt und in den meisten Fällen dann auch zum Erfolg kommt.


dazu fährt er dann nach Dubai? ( und diskutiert  kmallhart mit dem virtuellen Briefkasten) 

Schon mal versucht einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln? Auch ein Herr  Escher
 braucht greifbare Ansprechpartner.  Das Geschäftsprinzip ist immer noch nicht
 verstanden. Die Knaben rechnen mit den 10% die zahlen,  das reicht bei de 
facto Null Betriebskosten.


----------



## cano01 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch 2. Mahnung und ich habe schon Anzeige erstattet.
Haben sie hier gelesen:
[noparse]http://iq.lycos.de/qa/show/532599/IQ-Test+Abzocke!/[/noparse]


----------



## Frisa5 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> nochmal: ein anwalt kann nur als privatperson schreiben, er ist  k e i n e  vollstreckungsbehörde, auch wenn er hundertmal schreibt du musst in zukunft dein ganzes geld hernn rc-online überweisen;
> 
> jetzt habt doch keine angst nur weil ein anwalt hier drohungen verschickt, das brieflein ist genauso wichtig wie das der firma aus der wilton road, die sich bei genauer betrachtung als rostiges regal herausgestellt hat;
> 
> also wenn mir ein regal eine rechnung schickt...



Und einer dieser oder auch beide Anwälte stecken doch mit Th. Schr. unter einer Decke. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Th. Schr. Jura studiert oder es zumindest versucht hat (Genie u. Wahnsinn liegen eng beieinander). Und wenn eine Anwaltskanzlei vielleicht nicht gut läuft, nimmt man auch oder nur noch Inkassoanträge an ... und wenn es dann noch für einen guten Freund ist, sicher gerne. 

CR und Komplizen haben nichts in der Hand. Die Forderungen sind absolut unberechtigt und müssen auch nicht beglichen werden.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.*


----------



## Frisa5 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> dazu fährt er dann nach Dubai? ( und diskutiert  kmallhart mit dem virtuellen Briefkasten)
> 
> Schon mal versucht einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln? Auch ein Herr  Escher
> braucht greifbare Ansprechpartner.  Das Geschäftsprinzip ist immer noch nicht
> ...



Genau, sie warten nur auf die Dummen, die zahlen. Und die 10 % reichen für ein Leben in Saus u. Braus, aber damit ist es bald vorbei.

Fernsehen etc. bringt nichts. Wichtig sind Finanzamt u. Anzeige bei der Polizei.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.*


----------



## dvill (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Google findet nette Zusammenstellungen. Die Nummer scheint wichtig zu sein. Die gönnen sich sogar Anwälte.


----------



## annette (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> nochmal: ein anwalt kann nur als privatperson schreiben, er ist  k e i n e  vollstreckungsbehörde, auch wenn er hundertmal schreibt du musst in zukunft dein ganzes geld hernn rc-online überweisen;
> 
> jetzt habt doch keine angst nur weil ein anwalt hier drohungen verschickt, das brieflein ist genauso wichtig wie das der firma aus der wilton road, die sich bei genauer betrachtung als rostiges regal herausgestellt hat;
> 
> also wenn mir ein regal eine rechnung schickt...


du hast das missverstanden. Ich habe keine Angst, wollte hier nur deutlich machen, dass kein Rechtsanwalt jemanden per Email vertritt.

Gruß
Annette


----------



## derdresdner (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo an alle,
heute bekam ich folgende email:



> _[Sattsam bekannte Automatenmail entfernt. (bh)]_


-------------------------------------


[email protected] schrieb:



> > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren. ich habe mich nochmals mit meiner
> > Rechtschutzversicherung  über  diese Sache unterhalten und ich bekam  die
> > Empfehlung
> > Ihre Mahnungen nicht zu bezahlen, da keine Willenserklärung  meinerseits zu
> ...


mal sehen was noch so kommt


----------



## sascha (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> mal sehen was noch so kommt



Was soll kommen? Lest doch bitte einfach alle mal das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Frank010 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



derdresdner schrieb:


> hallo an alle,
> heute bekam ich folgende email:
> 
> 
> ...




Warum wurde die Mail gelöscht?

Hab sie noch lesen können. Wollte nochmal aber da war sie schon weg!


----------



## Frisa5 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Info, damit jeder weiß, wer u.a. dahinter steckt, ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht interessant (ohne Gewähr): 
[...]

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.*

_[Spekulationen ohne Gewähr entfernt, bis dass sichere Quellen genannt werden können. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frank010 schrieb:


> Warum wurde die Mail gelöscht?
> Hab sie noch lesen können. Wollte nochmal aber da war sie schon weg!


weil sie nichts Neues gebracht hat, wart´s ab, die kriegst du  bestimmt im Orginal.
Brauchst sie aber auch nicht nochmal  zu posten


----------



## sf1962 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich mache mir keine Gedanken wegen irgendwelcher mails von Anwälten mit forderungen, da ich aus eigenen Kommunikationen weiß das diese prinzipiell nur schriftlich per Post, evtl mit Einschreiben oder einschreiben mit Rückantwort kommunizieren. Die sicherste Möglichkeit zu agieren ist anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft bzw der Polizei zustellen. Beim Finanzamt ist es zwar auch möglich aber die müssen dann auch den Weg über die Staatsanwaltschaft nehmen und das verlängert nur den Weg. Weiß ich von einem Bekannten der da arbeitet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Info, damit jeder weiß, wer u.a. dahinter steckt, ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht interessant (ohne Gewähr):
> [...]


jetzt krieg doch mal bitte raus, *mit wem* er gearbeitet hat. Und wenn Du es postest, reiß ich Dir den Kopf runter. Mann Leute, zum Tausendsten mal: das ist alles kalter Kaffee. Lasst das bitte bleiben!



> [Spekulationen ohne Gewähr entfernt, bis dass sichere Quellen genannt werden können. (bh)]


bh, es geht nicht darum, dass es nicht *belegbar* wäre - das ist nicht das Problem (ich möchte vermeiden, dass hier Poster eine Sache so missverstehen, wie ich sie missverstanden habe: Dass nämlich etwas gepostet werden *darf*, wenn es nur *belegbar* ist. Darum geht es nicht. Es ist hinreichend bekannt und sollte *deshalb* nicht gepostet werden. Es ist *unnötig*)


----------



## technofreak (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Spekulationen, egal ob belegbar oder nicht, werden in Zukunft sofort entfernt,
 da sie  juristischen Zündstoff für die Betreiber bergen. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass  die hier Postenden am Erhalt des Forums interessiert sind. 
Falls nicht, können  auch Sperrungen als letzte Konsequenz nicht ausgeschlossen  werden. 

Danke für das Verständnis


----------



## bernhard (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Es geht um die Zuverlässigkeit der Informationen. Es nützt nichts, etwas von Hörensagen zu schreiben, was entweder so oder auch ganz anders gewesen sein kann.

Es geistert viel Verwirrung durch diverse Foren, weil einer etwas vermutet und ein anderer es als Tatsache zitiert. Wir wollen hier alle seriös diskutieren und gesicherte Infos sammeln.


----------



## sascha (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Noch was Nettes am Rande: http://www.augsblog.de/2007/11/06/fabrik-einkaufcom-kommentiert/

Credits an Goofy/Antispam.de


----------



## Frisa5 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



bernhard schrieb:


> Es geht um die Zuverlässigkeit der Informationen. Es nützt nichts, etwas von Hörensagen zu schreiben, was entweder so oder auch ganz anders gewesen sein kann.
> 
> Es geistert viel Verwirrung durch diverse Foren, weil einer etwas vermutet und ein anderer es als Tatsache zitiert. Wir wollen hier alle seriös diskutieren und gesicherte Infos sammeln.



Die Infos waren gesichert, nur etwas älter. Warum man diese dann löscht, ist mir leider rätselhaft. Der Zusatz "Ohne Gewähr" nur deshalb, da der Artikel nicht von mir war.


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Die Infos waren gesichert, nur etwas älter. Warum man diese dann löscht, ist mir leider rätselhaft. Der Zusatz "Ohne Gewähr" nur deshalb, da der Artikel nicht von mir war.


 gesichert oder nicht.  Bist du bereit eventuelle Abmahnkosten zu tragen?  
Dann  bitte mit den Betreibern entsprechende Vereinbarungen treffen.


----------



## bernhard (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Der Zusatz "Ohne Gewähr" nur deshalb, da der Artikel nicht von mir war.


Genau das war gemeint. Wenn es eine belastbare Information gibt, die verlinkt werden kann, ohne das Forum in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen, dann wäre ein Link eventuell gut. Hörensagen ist unverbindlich und oft falsch. Falsche Informationen helfen keinem.


----------



## Frisa5 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> gesichert oder nicht.  Bist du bereit eventuelle Abmahnkosten zu tragen?
> Dann  bitte mit den Betreibern entsprechende Vereinbarungen treffen.



Ich werde hier nicht mehr posten, damit aus 86.- EUR nicht 1000.- oder mehr EUR werden. 

Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr darauf, dass Beiträge, die weder Links noch ausgeschriebene Namen enthalten, gelöscht werden. Sorry, aber ein Forum habe ich mir etwas anders vorgestellt (jeder sollte seine Meinung und auch konkrete Tatsachen veröffentlichen dürfen). 

Falls jemand aus dem Forum ähnliche Probleme hat, bitte PN.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.* ---> :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Falls jemand aus dem Forum ähnliche Probleme hat, bitte PN.


schlaf mal eine Nacht drüber. Falls das nicht hilft, hilft's halt nicht. Schade.


----------



## jupp11 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ein Forum habe ich mir etwas anders vorgestellt (jeder sollte seine Meinung und auch konkrete Tatsachen veröffentlichen dürfen).


Mach dein eigenes Forum auf, dann kannst du schreiben, was du willst.


----------



## Frisa5 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



bernhard schrieb:


> Genau das war gemeint. Wenn es eine belastbare Information gibt, die verlinkt werden kann, ohne das Forum in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen, dann wäre ein Link eventuell gut. Hörensagen ist unverbindlich und oft falsch. Falsche Informationen helfen keinem.



Links werden doch meistens gleich wieder gelöscht. Warum soll ich hier noch meine Zeit vertrödeln. Dann lieber auch allein verantwortlich.

*Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.*


----------



## sf1962 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wenn Du wirklich belegbare Daten hast kannst du die auch direkt im Kontrollzentrum an die Betreiber schicken. Manchmal muß man die Gegebenheiten so akzeptieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Mach dein eigenes Forum auf, dann kannst du schreiben, was du willst.


jupp, dieses Argument ist ein Totschläger - das bringt's auch nicht. Man muss vielmehr halt die Gegebenheiten kennen und sich entsprechend verhalten. Beleidigt abziehen ist die falsche Reaktion. Damit tut man das, was diejenigen sich wünschen, die ein Forum in Probleme bringen wollen. Beleidigt abziehen schwächt die gute Seite.

edit:


sf1962 schrieb:


> Manchmal muß man die Gegebenheiten so akzeptieren.


zwei Schlaue, ein Gedanke


----------



## Immo (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Dann lieber auch allein verantwortlich.



und  Tschüsss


----------



## dvill (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich hier noch meine Zeit vertrödeln.


Die Frage trifft den Kern. Warum eigentlich? Die Antwort ist einfach. Niemand muss das. Also gleich was besseres machen.


----------



## sf1962 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wenn wir gemeinsam etwas erreichen wollen helfen nur belegbare Tatsachen, die Betreiber haben mit Sicherheit dafür ein offenes Ohr und dafür sollte man den privaten Bereich bzw die Nachrichten dafür nutzen.


----------



## samspam (6 November 2007)

*rc-online-bande*



sf1962 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir keine Gedanken wegen irgendwelcher mails von Anwälten mit forderungen, da ich aus eigenen Kommunikationen weiß das diese prinzipiell nur schriftlich per Post, evtl mit Einschreiben oder einschreiben mit Rückantwort kommunizieren.



auch wenn ein anwalt per per brief oder einschreiben irgendwelche forderungen kommuniziert (könnte ja sein dass die rc-online-bande von jemanden die richtige adresse hat) ist diese forderung nicht mehr oder weniger als wenn samspam für das eben gelesene jedem sechsundachtzig euro in rechnung stellt und zwar dreimal im monat neunundfünfzig jahre lang;

schreibt euch jetzt mein anwalt einen brief, dass jeder von euch mir einen haufen kohle schuldet, würdet ihr ihn fragen ob er als kind zu heiss gebadet wurde, oder ob er sein psychisches problem gefälligst mit seinem arzt besprechen sollte, oder ihr würdet einfach diese forderung dorthin befördern wo sie hingehört: in den altpapiercontainer


----------



## sf1962 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Links werden doch meistens gleich wieder gelöscht. Warum soll ich hier noch meine Zeit vertrödeln. Dann lieber auch allein verantwortlich.
> 
> *Ich zahle nicht und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern. Das schwarze Porsche Cabrio samt Inhalt wird auf jeden Fall im Jahr 2008 nicht mehr auf Sylt sein.*


Sicher ist es schwer sich neu zurecht zu finden aber wir wollen doch eine gemeinsame Basis finden


----------



## Wavestar0759 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nun mach mal nicht gleich auf beleidigte Leberwurst.
Was glaubst Du, wie viele Anwälte von der Nutzlos/Sinnlos-Branche nur darauf warten, dass hier jemand was nicht belegbares oder verunglimpfendes schreibt?
Das wäre ein gefundenens Fressen für diese Rechtsver...(ich dreh´das jetzt mal nicht weiter).

Oder kannst Du an Deinem Arbeitsplatz z.B. ungestraft erzählen, die Sekretärin hätte was mit dem Chef? Ich glaube, da hättest Du auch eine Menge "Spass" mit dem Chef und/oder der Sekretärin.

Es gibt hier halt mal Regeln und an die sollte man sich auch halten. Im Zweifel halt mal einen der Mod´s per PN fragen, ob das so OK ist.

Ist nicht schwer, tut nicht weh, kostet kein Geld und hilft vielleicht vielen anderen und auch Dir selbst.


----------



## sf1962 (6 November 2007)

*AW: rc-online-bande*



samspam schrieb:


> auch wenn ein anwalt per per brief oder einschreiben irgendwelche forderungen kommuniziert (könnte ja sein dass die rc-online-bande von jemanden die richtige adresse hat) ist diese forderung nicht mehr oder weniger als wenn samspam für das eben gelesene jedem sechsundachtzig euro in rechnung stellt und zwar dreimal im monat neunundfünfzig jahre lang;
> 
> schreibt euch jetzt mein anwalt einen brief, dass jeder von euch mir einen haufen kohle schuldet, würdet ihr ihn fragen ob er als kind zu heiss gebadet wurde, oder ob er sein psychisches problem gefälligst mit seinem arzt besprechen sollte, oder ihr würdet einfach diese forderung dorthin befördern wo sie hingehört: in den altpapiercontainer


Mit Sicherheit würde ich nicht auf seine Forderung eingehen nur ist es ein Mittel mehr für uns dagegen vor gehen zu können. die Beweislast liegt da von wo sie gefordert wird.


----------



## Frank010 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hey Leute,

hab die letzten 10 min mitgelesen. Wir haben doch ein ganz anderes problem. CR Online. Und leute hier vergraulen die auch nur geschädigte sind find ich nicht gut. Ein paar regeln muss man halt hier einhalten, ist ja ok. Alle hier bemühen sich gegenseitig zu helfen. Macht das nicht kaputt. Dann hat CR Online einen punkt gewonnen.
Wollt ihr das wirklich??????????????????????????????????????????????
Denkt mal nach.
Und Frisa gehört hier her wie jeder andere.

Gruß Frank


----------



## technofreak (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Um die Debatte zu beenden, darf ich mal die Nutzungsbedingungen ins Gedächtnis rufen, die jeder bei der Anmeldung bedingungslos akzeptiert hat und  gelesen haben sollte. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Inhalt der Artikel
> 
> Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, die nur aufgrund bestehender Gesetze beschränkt wird. Kein Artikel wird gelöscht, weil dem Administrator oder einem der Moderatoren der Inhalt "nicht gefällt" (Grundsatz). Dessen ungeachtet behalten sich die Administratoren als "Herausgeber" dieses Forums vor, die Einhaltung der Tendenz des Forums zu schützen. Dazu kann es notwendig sein, ohne weitere Begründung Beiträge zu löschen und einzelne Nutzer zeitweise oder ganz des Forums zu verweisen. Darüberhinaus gilt: sollte der Inhalt eines Artikels nach Einschätzung der Administratoren oder Moderatoren gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen, Aufforderung zu Straftaten, Datenschutzverstöße usw.) oder geeignet sein, den Forenfrieden zu stören oder zu gefährden, so wird dieser Beitrag ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert oder gelöscht. Die Administratoren bedauern, zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen zu müssen, sie dienen aber einzig und allein der Aufrechterhaltung des Forums in einer sinnvollen Form und Funktion. Die Administratoren haben die Moderatoren gebeten, sie bei der Wahrung des Tendenzschutzes zu unterstützen.


Wer sich mit diesen Bedingungen nicht abfinden kann, soll das mitteilen, 
der Account wird dann umgehend gelöscht

EOT


----------



## dvill (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Es geht nicht um Vergraulen, sondern um Spielregeln, die einzuhalten sind, wenn das Forum weiter bestehen und nützliche Zwecke erfüllen soll.

Wer den Namen kennt, kann damit Google füttern. Wer dann den Cache mit aktuellen Forenbeiträgen vergleicht, findet, wie oft schon auch in anderen Foren editiert werden musste. Die Knebelung von Verbraucherschutzforen gehört zum kleinen 1x1 in dem Geschäft.


----------



## sf1962 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Denke auch wir sind hier und haben ein gemeinsames Ziel!!! RC und Co die Harke zu zeigen


----------



## annette (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frank010 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab die letzten 10 min mitgelesen. Wir haben doch ein ganz anderes problem. CR Online. Und leute hier vergraulen die auch nur geschädigte sind find ich nicht gut. Ein paar regeln muss man halt hier einhalten, ist ja ok. Alle hier bemühen sich gegenseitig zu helfen. Macht das nicht kaputt. Dann hat CR Online einen punkt gewonnen.
> Wollt ihr das wirklich??????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...


Hallo, 

du hast recht. Wir sollten doch alle zusammenhalten und nur richtiges Beweismaterial sammeln, um diese B..... dingfest machen zu können. Also postet nur noch das rein, was erlaubt ist.


----------



## Cortez72 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sf1962 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir keine Gedanken wegen irgendwelcher mails von Anwälten mit forderungen, da ich aus eigenen Kommunikationen weiß das diese prinzipiell nur schriftlich per Post, evtl mit Einschreiben oder einschreiben mit Rückantwort kommunizieren. Die sicherste Möglichkeit zu agieren ist anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft bzw der Polizei zustellen. Beim Finanzamt ist es zwar auch möglich aber die müssen dann auch den Weg über die Staatsanwaltschaft nehmen und das verlängert nur den Weg. Weiß ich von einem Bekannten der da arbeitet.



Das FA nimmt keine Wege über die Staatsanwaltschaft, die gönnen sich den Freiraum eigenständig zu entscheiden, ist leider Praxis


----------



## sf1962 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Das FA nimmt keine Wege über die Staatsanwaltschaft, die gönnen sich den Freiraum eigenständig zu entscheiden, ist leider Praxis


Fa-Ämter können nur agieren wenn eindeutige Beweise vorliegen und das würde bedeuten wir alle müssten zumindest an ein FA die Mitteilungen schicken. Mein Bekannter ermittelt da in solchen Sachen.


----------



## technofreak (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

da offensichtlich eine Reihe weder in der Lage sind die Nutzungsregeln zu beachten  noch die Debatte  dazu in den letzten Postings zu lesen, hier nochmal: 

Um die Debatte zu beenden, darf ich mal die Nutzungsbedingungen ins Gedächtnis rufen, die jeder bei der Anmeldung bedingungslos akzeptiert hat und  gelesen haben sollte. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Inhalt der Artikel
> 
> Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, die nur aufgrund bestehender Gesetze beschränkt wird. Kein Artikel wird gelöscht, weil dem Administrator oder einem der Moderatoren der Inhalt "nicht gefällt" (Grundsatz). Dessen ungeachtet behalten sich die Administratoren als "Herausgeber" dieses Forums vor, die Einhaltung der Tendenz des Forums zu schützen. Dazu kann es notwendig sein, ohne weitere Begründung Beiträge zu löschen und einzelne Nutzer zeitweise oder ganz des Forums zu verweisen. Darüberhinaus gilt: sollte der Inhalt eines Artikels nach Einschätzung der Administratoren oder Moderatoren gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen, Aufforderung zu Straftaten, Datenschutzverstöße usw.) oder geeignet sein, den Forenfrieden zu stören oder zu gefährden, so wird dieser Beitrag ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert oder gelöscht. Die Administratoren bedauern, zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen zu müssen, sie dienen aber einzig und allein der Aufrechterhaltung des Forums in einer sinnvollen Form und Funktion. Die Administratoren haben die Moderatoren gebeten, sie bei der Wahrung des Tendenzschutzes zu unterstützen.


Wer sich mit diesen Bedingungen nicht abfinden kann, soll das mitteilen, 
der Account wird dann umgehend gelöscht


Um Gelegenheit zu geben dies zu lesen und  zu verstehen bleibt der Thread vorübergehend geschlossen


----------



## sascha (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Und nochmal für alle Betroffenen von fabrik-einkauf.com in der Nachdenk-Pause: Hier lesen hilft weiter:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/


----------



## Heiko (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So, mal schauen obs jetzt klappt.

Beachtet bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen, sonst müssen wir wieder sperren.


----------



## Mell ` (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

...was ich nun nicht verstehen kann...
wieso lasst ihr uns "anderen `zig Leute"   *"leiden"*, wenn hier 05...10...20 leute "aus der reihe tanzen" ???:roll::-?
könnt ihr nicht die besagten leute nur "rausschmeissen" ??
alles liebe und grüße,
melanie


----------



## sascha (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> könnt ihr nicht die besagten leute nur "rausschmeissen" ??



Werden wir tun - und zwar konsequent in Zukunft.


----------



## technofreak (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Mell ` schrieb:


> könnt ihr nicht die besagten leute nur "rausschmeissen"


Dies wird von jetzt ab auch geschehen.  ( es war auch nur eine  Denkpause )


----------



## Mell ` (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

jupp...juuuuut !!:-D


----------



## Heiko (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



technofreak schrieb:


> Dies wird von jetzt ab auch geschehen.  ( es war auch nur eine  Denkpause )


ACK. Manchmal hilft das.


----------



## Mell ` (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

nur mal so beilläufig...
kann es ein,das die privatnachricht option z.zt. gestört ist?
man hat mir,glaube ich, gerade eine geschickt, ich wollte sie lesen...mit einem male "schwuuuupp"...da war sie spurlos verschwunden...


----------



## andibuy (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Gemeinschaft

bin auch ein Geschädigter mit der 2. Mahnung.
Die wollen am 11.11. das Geld haben.
Wäre es denn Falsch lieber die Öffentlichkeit auf Fabrik-Einkauf aufmerksam zu machen, als uns hier anzufauchen?????

Ich zahle übrigens auch nicht und versuche meine Umwelt davor zu warnen


----------



## Heiko (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Mell ` schrieb:


> nur mal so beilläufig...
> kann es ein,das die privatnachricht option z.zt. gestört ist?
> man hat mir,glaube ich, gerade eine geschickt, ich wollte sie lesen...mit einem male "schwuuuupp"...da war sie spurlos verschwunden...


Falls der absendende User die PN wieder löscht, grade bevor Du die lesen willst, dann hast Du zwar die Benachrichtigung bekommen, die PN ist aber weg. Das kommt schon mal vor. Ansonsten ist da nix gestört.


----------



## skater (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hier wird keiner groß angefaucht.
Es geht um die Tatsache, dass hier auf 123 Seiten immer das gleiche gequatscht wird - und Nutzungsbedingungen dieses Forums missachtet werden.
Und da ichdas nicht auch tun möchte meine Frage:
Wie möchtest du denn deine Umwelt davor warnen?


----------



## jupp11 (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



andibuy schrieb:


> Wäre es denn Falsch lieber die Öffentlichkeit auf Fabrik-Einkauf aufmerksam zu machen, als uns hier anzufauchen?????


Werd den Eindruck nicht los, dass du absolut nicht verstanden hast,  worum es geht/ging.


----------



## Mell ` (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

tja, dann wird "besagte person" seine/ihr (?) nachricht kurzfristig wieder gelöscht haben...keine ahnung...
ist mir übrigens gerade schon wieder passiert!
also entweder erst gar nicht schreiben, wenn die nachricht eh wieder gelöscht wird....oder schreibt mich HIER an !!!
ooooder, was auch sein kann....ich bin zu doof ??:scherzkeks:
*räusper*

noch etwas...wieso hat man nicht begriffen,um was es hier geht, wenn man einwirft, das es doch auch ganz gut sei`, der öffentlichkeit "draußen" von "den leuten" zu berichten.... ???
ich habe das getan...mein familienkreis, mein freundeskreis/bekanntenkreis...meinen kollegen...habe allen gesagt, sie sollen es bitte weitersagen !!! und ich habe (zumindest vom grund her) mit sicherheit begriffen,worum es hier geht....mal von den "technischen sachen..." abgesehen !!!
gruß, ich !!


----------



## andibuy (6 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Werd den Eindruck nicht los, dass du absolut nicht verstanden hast,  worum es geht/ging.


Sorry habe mir zwar alles hier durchgelesen und wollte nur mal die Wogen glätten, aber wenn es so ist halte ich mich lieber raus.

Bin zwar ein Frischling hier, aber nicht blöd.


----------



## Heiko (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



andibuy schrieb:


> Sorry habe mir zwar alles hier durchgelesen und wollte nur mal die Wogen glätten, aber wenn es so ist halte ich mich lieber raus.
> 
> Bin zwar ein Frischling hier, aber nicht blöd.


Nicht zicken, sondern sinnvoll beteiligen!


----------



## andibuy (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Naja egal  :sun:

es sind alle hier ein bischen gereizt, aber wenn man es gelassen weiter angeht
wird vieleicht ein Schuh draus.

P.S.
Hast recht Heiko


----------



## Mell ` (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ja, mensch....
dann lasst uns doch alle mal "machen", das der schuh schnell fertig wird, ohne löcher und mit schnürsenkel !!! :scherzkeks::-D

so....werde doch glatt jetzt nochmal eben meinen mann fragen, ob er nochmal was bekommen hat von "denen" !!!

ansonsten einen schönen abend noch, bzw eine gute n8 !

wir machen das schon !! zusammen !!!

melanie


----------



## Mell ` (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

....ich nochmal eben kurz...

mein mann hat auch noch nix neues....nicht verwunderlich,oder?
ihr alle ja auch nicht !! und wir haben ja noch nicht den 11.11. ... :roll:

er wollte nur wissen....ob HIER noch mehr sind, die auch zum 11.11. zahlen sollen ....
soweit ich das hier verfolgen konnte, sind hier einige, die dann auch die "letzte chance" haben....oder ?  
aber nun jetzt....
gute n8 !!!
tschüssie...


----------



## slayn (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also ich muss sagen, dass besagte "Firma" nach 2 netten Mails von mir scheinbar keine Lust mehr hat mich in jeglicher Art und Weise zu belästigen. Ich habe den "Vertrag" angeblich Ende September abgeschlossen, was die Mahnungsdauer ja weit überschreitet. Dennoch weder Mails, noch Briefe per Post von denen bekommen, obwohl die ja angeblich Geld von mir bekämen.
Naja soviel von mir. Hatte wohl schieres Glück :-D

Gute Nacht noch


----------



## mesp2201 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> Wie CP so schön sagte: Wenn die TV-Sendungen - die alle schon über Abo-Fallen berichtet haben - so wirksam sind: Warum seid ihr denn trotzdem alle   reingefallen???????



Na vielleicht weil von dieser Form des [........] noch nicht berichtet wurde ?
Wie sollte man sich davor schützen ?
Du klickst einen Link an bist darauf sofort angemeldet und bekommst eine Rechnung zugeschickt. Ohne je irgendwelche Daten eingegeben zu haben.

Ich melde mich auch nirgends an ohne die AGB's zu lesen aber da kannst du gar nichts machen. In dem Moment wo du auf den Link klickst bist du registriert ?

Also meine Mutter gehört auch zu den geschädigten. Hat mir vorher die 2. Mahnung gezeigt.
Meine erste Aktion war, diese Internet Seite sofort zu googeln.

Mein Schluss den ich nun daraus gezogen habe. 
Die Mails werden geblockt nichts wird gezahlt. Ende im Gelände.

Und sollte es jemals zu einem Schriftverkehr über die DP kommen. werd ich den Spieß mal umdrehen und denen meine Arbeit in Rechnung stellen. Mit 1., 2. dritter Mahnung allem drum und dran. Vielleicht mit ner rusischen Inkasso Firma drohen.:scherzkeks:
Quatsch. Alles was von der Firma und Co. ankommt wandert in der Abteilung Papierkorb. Und da meine Eltern in 6 Wochen sowieso umziehen glaube ich auch niemals irgendeinen dubiosen Brief  zu sehen.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



mesp2201 schrieb:


> Du klickst einen Link an bist darauf sofort angemeldet und bekommst eine Rechnung zugeschickt. Ohne je irgendwelche Daten eingegeben zu haben.


Die Daten sind nicht vom Himmel gefallen. Sie stammen in den allermeisten Fällen 
von Gewinnspielen oder anderen früheren Anmeldungen
Der zweite Schritt ist dann, dass päparierte *Spammails* verschickt werden,
 die bereits früher gesammelte Daten enthalten.  (werden gehandelt) 

Wer aber *Spammails* öffnet  ( und das ist *jede* Mail , deren Absender 
*unbekannt* ist) begibt sich grundsätzlich in Gefahr 
Wer das kapiert hat, läuft  auch nicht in solche Fallen.


----------



## skater (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Daten sind nicht vom Himmel gefallen. Sie stammen in den allermeisten Fällen
> von Gewinnspielen oder anderen früheren Anmeldungen
> Der zweite Schritt ist dann, dass päparierte *Spammails* verschickt werden,
> die bereits früher gesammelte Daten enthalten.  (werden gehandelt)
> ...


Womit wir dann beim "unbedarften" Internetuser sind, der auf jeden Link klickt - und wenn er dann noch toll angespiesen wird, schaut man sich das ja mal an!

Aber, denke ich, einige werden nun sehr vorsichtig werden, wenn Sie etwas anklicken - eben nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist!


----------



## Sonnie07 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Google findet nette Zusammenstellungen. Die Nummer scheint wichtig zu sein. Die gönnen sich sogar Anwälte.



Einen Hinweis darauf hatte ich schon heute Nachmittag gepostet. Normal werden bei einer 0180er Nr. doch nicht eine, sondern ganze Blöcke vermietet?

Fabrik-Einkauf (entnommen aus Mahnung 2) endet auf 254, die Inkasso-Seite der Rechtsanwälte auf 158.

Bei beiden Whois-Abfragen war nur einer der beiden Anwälte eingetragen, fragt sich, ob der Partner so weiß, was da getrieben wird?? Zumal die Inkasso-Seite ja mehr als abgespeckt wirkt, wie aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt, mal was kopiert, eingefügt, hochgeladen und basta. (Hab selber ne HP) Mal eben die 2 Seiten fertig machen, ist schnell erledigt, wenn man ein wenig Ahnung hat. 

PS: Hier war ja einiges los heute abend. Dabei war ich doch nur gerade mal 5 Stunden arbeiten. wow.... Hoffentlich liegen die Streithähne jetzt im Bett und schlafen tatsächlich mal drüber. Mit Anmeldung in diesem Forum hat jeder die Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert und muss sich auch dran halten. Fettnäpfchen gibts nun mal leider, mir ist heute Nachmittag auch ein Fehler unterlaufen, der korrigiert wurde. (Sorry an die Mods ) Es mag zwar manchmal etwas umständlich sein, an einige Links zu kommen, weil man sich nochmals durch die Forenseiten suchen muss, aber im Endeffekt kommt man dahin wo man will. Und auch ich möchte dieses Forum nicht gefährden, dafür ist es mir zu wichtig. 

Außerdem gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit, über PN an die Adresse zu gelangen, was eigentlich immer zum Erfolg führt.

LG
Sonnie07


----------



## mesp2201 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Daten sind nicht vom Himmel gefallen. Sie stammen in den allermeisten Fällen
> von Gewinnspielen oder anderen früheren Anmeldungen
> Der zweite Schritt ist dann, dass päparierte *Spammails* verschickt werden,
> die bereits früher gesammelte Daten enthalten.  (werden gehandelt)
> ...



[......]

Eine Falle wären z.B versteckte kosten in der AGB.
Das hier sind aber keine versteckten kosten ect. sondern ganz einfach Forderrungen, die jeglicher rechtlicher Grundlage entbehren.

Wie schon erwähnt. Von dieser Firma werde ich nie wieder irgendeine Korrespondenz sehen. Und wenn doch. Der Papierkorb ist nicht weit 

Allein schon eine Wiederrufsbelehrung an diese Firma zu senden ist schlichtweg, verschwendete Zeit.

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## dieterm (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Frisa derartig mit dem A... ins Gesicht zu fahren finde ich schlichtweg falsch...vor allem von "Neuusern" die sich siebengescheit als Moralwächter aufspielen müssen. Lasst es bleiben, das ist Sache der Mods und Admins.

Frisa war/ist engagiert im Kampf gegen diese..sagen wir mal..unlauteren Herrschaften, da geht einem schon manchmal das Häferl über - das ist nur zu verständlich.

Frisa come back !


----------



## dvill (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> da geht einem schon manchmal das Häferl über


Genau das ist gefährlich, für den Beitragsschreiber und für das Forum.

Firmen überwachen Foren und nutzen jeden verfügbaren juristischen Knebel als Druckmittel. Dieses Forum hat einschlägige Erfahrungen und hier sind andere zum Beispiel. Es geht leider nicht alles mit Glück aus. Es ist auch nicht so ganz zufällig, wenn in dem Beispiel der Anwalt aus Hamburg kam.

Hier ein weiteres Beispiel.


----------



## dieterm (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das versteh ich schon, auch das die Regeln UNBEDINGT eingehalten werden müssen...

aber...der Ton macht halt die Musik...


----------



## dvill (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Genau, und Neuuser als Moralwächter zu bezeichnen, ist nicht so nett.


----------



## dieterm (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Genau, und Neuuser als Moralwächter zu bezeichnen, ist nicht so nett.


da nehm ich mich ja gar nicht aus...ich moralwachtel die Moralwächter ...


----------



## Kimbel (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Normal werden bei einer 0180er Nr. doch nicht eine, sondern ganze Blöcke vermietet?
> 
> Fabrik-Einkauf (entnommen aus Mahnung 2) endet auf 254, die Inkasso-Seite der Rechtsanwälte auf 158.


0180er Nummern bekommt man einzeln. 

Hier steht auch etwas zu den 0180er Nummern: [noparse]http://forum.boocompany.com/viewtopic.php?t=1652&start=15[/noparse]


----------



## Heiko (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieterm schrieb:


> Frisa derartig mit dem A... ins Gesicht zu fahren finde ich schlichtweg falsch...vor allem von "Neuusern" die sich siebengescheit als Moralwächter aufspielen müssen. Lasst es bleiben, das ist Sache der Mods und Admins.
> 
> Frisa war/ist engagiert im Kampf gegen diese..sagen wir mal..unlauteren Herrschaften, da geht einem schon manchmal das Häferl über - das ist nur zu verständlich.
> 
> Frisa come back !


Es ist nun einmal Fakt, dass viele der Reingefallenen dieser Gruppe nicht angehören würden, wenn sie sich vorher mal etwas informierten.
(Nicht nur) Wir bieten seit Jahren entsprechende Informationen an, die dabei helfen, nicht reinzufallen.
Viele Verbraucher legen im Internet einen Leichtsinn an den Tag, den sie IRL nicht zeigen würden. Und wenn dann noch tausende so tun, als ob sie erst jetzt erfahren, dass die Welt härter ist als gedacht, dann kann ich schon verstehen, wenn einem mal der Hut hoch geht.
Ungeachtet dessen versuchen wir, auch denen zu helfen.


----------



## dieterm (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Es kann auch ganz "alten Hasen" passieren die schon über 10 Jahre im Internet sind...so wie mir....ein Unfallklicker auf ein Mail und "Bravo"....


----------



## technofreak (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Heiko schrieb:


> Viele Verbraucher legen im Internet einen Leichtsinn an den Tag, den sie IRL nicht zeigen würden.


http://www.ftd.de/technik/medien_internet/272280.html?p=2


			
				ftd schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verwirrspiel funktioniert vor allem dank der weitverbreiteten Illusion, das Internet sei eine kostenlose Spielwiese.


Deswegen wird auf alles geklickt, was nicht niet und  nagelfest ist und jedes 
Gewinnspiel mit persönlichen Daten gefüttert in der naiven Vorstellung, das WWW  wäre ein 
einziger großer kostenloser Weihnachtsmarkt. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken 
 und wenn jemand  was von Gewinn oder kostenlos erzählt ist immer ein Haken 
dabei. Der generelle Rat:  (Zeige)Finger weg.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



mesp2201 schrieb:


> Eine Falle wären z.B versteckte Kosten in der AGB.
> Das hier sind aber keine versteckten kosten ect. sondern ganz einfach Forderrungen, die jeglicher rechtlicher Grundlage entbehren.


Das ist richtig, aber dennoch kann man sich durch aufmerksames  und vorsichtiges
 Verhalten  den gänzen Ärger ersparen. Außerdem sind viele  nicht so erfahren, 
dass sie sofort  die Unsinnigkeit  der Forderungen erkennen, wie die vielen Postings von 
Hilfesuchenden beweisen. Im Gegenteil, trotz der Informationen hier wird wieder und  wieder 
nachgefragt.


----------



## guitarking59 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> Wie CP so schön sagte: Wenn die TV-Sendungen - die alle schon über Abo-Fallen berichtet haben - so wirksam sind: Warum seid ihr denn trotzdem alle   reingefallen???????



Man kann nicht oft genug warnen! Trotz aller Aufklärung gegen AIDS infizieren sich immer noch welche mit dem Erreger. Also sollte die Aufklärung intensiviert werden. Außerdem beachtet man solche redaktionellen TV-Beiträge meist dann, wenn man bereits selber reingetappt ist, vorher wohl eher nicht.


----------



## dieterm (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, trotz der Informationen hier wird wieder und  wieder nachgefragt.




DAS allerdings würde mich auch wahnsinnig machen..vor allem wenn auf Seite 234325454 eines Threads noch immer wer daherkommt und fragt: "was soll ich tun"


----------



## myrtle (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht oft genug warnen! Trotz aller Aufklärung gegen AIDS infizieren sich immer noch welche mit dem Erreger. Also sollte die Aufklärung intensiviert werden. Außerdem beachtet man solche redaktionellen TV-Beiträge meist dann, wenn man bereits selber reingetappt ist, vorher wohl eher nicht.



genauso siehts aus. ich melde morgen ein gewerbe an und zieh das gleich durch.
den link poste ich hier ins forum


----------



## guitarking59 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Heiko schrieb:


> Es ist nun einmal Fakt, dass viele der Reingefallenen dieser Gruppe nicht angehören würden, wenn sie sich vorher mal etwas informierten.
> (Nicht nur) Wir bieten seit Jahren entsprechende Informationen an, die dabei helfen, nicht reinzufallen.
> Viele Verbraucher legen im Internet einen Leichtsinn an den Tag, den sie IRL nicht zeigen würden. Und wenn dann noch tausende so tun, als ob sie erst jetzt erfahren, dass die Welt härter ist als gedacht, dann kann ich schon verstehen, wenn einem mal der Hut hoch geht.
> Ungeachtet dessen versuchen wir, auch denen zu helfen.



Hallo Heiko.

Ich bin 48 Jahre alt und beileibe nicht unvorsichtig. Aber dass es technisch möglich ist, sich mit allen Daten anzumelden, ohne einen einzigen Buchstaben getippt zu haben, war mir bis vor kurzem absolut neu. Der Polizei übrigens auch und die sollten doch eher Bescheid wissen. Die konnten es gar nicht glauben, was ich ihnen alles hierüber erzählt habe.

Dass man durch Anklicken eines Buttons nicht weitere Infos erhält, sondern sich anmeldet, ist einfach nur dreist. Auch wenn ich die meisten Mails ungelesen lösche, verfahre ich doch mit den anderen so, dass ich wenigstens mal reinsehe, wenn mich das Thema interessiert. Vorgefertigte Adressabzocke ist sicherlich noch nicht lange "am Markt" und deshalb besteht auch in Akademikerkreisen großer Nachholbedarf an Aufklärung.

Gruß


----------



## skater (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko.
> 
> Ich bin 48 Jahre alt und beileibe nicht unvorsichtig. Aber dass es technisch möglich ist, sich mit allen Daten anzumelden, ohne einen einzigen Buchstaben getippt zu haben, war mir bis vor kurzem absolut neu. Der Polizei übrigens auch und die sollten doch eher Bescheid wissen. Die konnten es gar nicht glauben, was ich ihnen alles hierüber erzählt habe.
> 
> ...


Auch nicht alle Polizisten haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen, da haben einige aus diesem Forum hier, die sich länger mit dem Thema beschäftigen, mehr Ahnung davon 
Es ist leider so, dass auch diese größtenteils (!) keine Ahnung davon haben.

Und diese Sache mit dem automatischen anmelden, hätte meines Erachtens auch schon viel früher kommen können. Da kauft man sich eben ein paar Adressen zusammen mit der E-Mail-Adresse der Person, generiert durch ein Gewinnspiel zum Beispiel.
Dann wird eine personalisierte E-Mail geschrieben und schwupps, da ist die Person gleich angemeldet, wir haben alle pers. Daten und die können sich nicht rausreden und bezahlen.


----------



## dieter_w (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Der Polizei übrigens auch und die sollten doch eher Bescheid wissen.


Einer der alten Hasen hier hatte kürzlich eine passende Fusszeile: "Die Polizei ist im Internet eher nicht unterwegs ..."



> Dass man durch Anklicken eines Buttons nicht weitere Infos erhält, sondern sich anmeldet, ...


Das einzige Rezept dagegen wurde auch schon allzu oft gepostet:
Man muss sich spätestens jetzt das wilde Klicken, ohne vorher Nachzudenken, abgewöhnen.

Also wirklich mal folgende Vorgehensweise angewöhnen: Mit der Maus auf den Button oder den betreffenden Link *zeigen* (nicht klicken!) und in der Statuszeile lesen, was sich wirklich hinter dem Link verbirgt.
Allein durch das "Öffnen" der Mail ist man ja längst noch nicht angemeldet.


----------



## guitarking59 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Einer der alten Hasen hier hatte kürzlich eine passende Fusszeile: "Die Polizei ist im Internet eher nicht unterwegs ..."
> 
> 
> Das einzige Rezept dagegen wurde auch schon allzu oft gepostet:
> ...



Es gibt für alles ein erstes Mal. Und HINTERHER ist man immer schlauer. Trotzdem wissen die allermeisten Leute eben nicht VORHER Bescheid. That's life ... und das ist ja sogar das Schöne daran: meine Frau findet das ganze Affentheater schon wieder komisch.


----------



## Sirius (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Halt mal! 

Bevor jetzt alle über die angeblich "doofen" Internetbenutzer herfallen, weil sie angeblich auf jeden  Link klicken, sollte man bedenken, dass es nicht deren Schuld gewesen sein muss.

Ich hatte selber mal so eine Mail erhalten: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16380&page=3

In dieser Mail von RC Online-Dingens war ein Ref-Link mit einem vierstelligen Zahlencode. Vermutlich war das eine Serien- oder Teilnehmernummer.
Wenn ich den Zahlencode im Link verändert hätte, würde sich sich jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich ein anderes Opfer in deren Kundenkartei wiederfinden.

Wer kann ausschließen, dass auf diese Weise Kunden generiert werden? Ein böswilliger Affiliate könnte auf diese Weise schnell ein paar Euros machen.


----------



## Heiko (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko.
> 
> Ich bin 48 Jahre alt und beileibe nicht unvorsichtig. Aber dass es technisch möglich ist, sich mit allen Daten anzumelden, ohne einen einzigen Buchstaben getippt zu haben, war mir bis vor kurzem absolut neu. Der Polizei übrigens auch und die sollten doch eher Bescheid wissen. Die konnten es gar nicht glauben, was ich ihnen alles hierüber erzählt habe.
> 
> ...


Das ist alles richtig, ich sprach ja nicht von "allen", sondern von "vielen".


----------



## Heiko (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sirius schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt alle über die angeblich "doofen" Internetbenutzer herfallen, weil sie angeblich auf jeden  Link klicken, sollte man bedenken, dass es nicht deren Schuld gewesen sein muss.



Ich bin weit davon entfernt, über irgendjemanden herzufallen. Dass es oft (nochmal: oft heißt "in vielen Fällen" und nicht "immer") Leute erwischt, die unvorsichtig sind oder waren (oder auch schlicht unerfahren) ist eine Binsenweisheit.
Dass es andere auch erwischen kann ist klar.
Nur haben alle eines gemeinsam: man hat sich nicht entsprechend informiert. Sonst hätte man es wissen können (nicht "müssen").

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich jetzt klar genug ausgedrückt.


----------



## guitarking59 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nun, dieser Thread ist wohl in jeder Hinsicht rekordverdächtig:

- Anzahl der Postings absolut (bald 130 Seiten!)
- Anzahl der Postings pro Tag (unglaublich!)
- Anzahl der Neuanmeldungen im Forum, nur um bei diesem Thread mitmachen zu können (Dutzende in den letzten 2 Wochen allein!)

Einem Forums-Admin zum Thema Computerbetrug passieren solche Rookiefehler natürlich nicht (oder war der Grund für den Forumsstart vielleicht ein unliebsames Ereignis im persönlichen Bereich mit genau solchen Brüdern?), den Mods wohl auch nicht. 

Aufklärung - notfalls wie bei uns Geschädigten hier auch auf die harte, schnelle Crashkurs-Tour - schafft dauerhaft Wissen und befreit aus der sorglosen Naivität. Aber hallo!

Gruß


----------



## Heiko (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> Einem Forums-Admin zum Thema Computerbetrug passieren solche Rookiefehler natürlich nicht (oder war der Grund für den Forumsstart vielleicht ein unliebsames Ereignis im persönlichen Bereich mit genau solchen Brüdern?), den Mods wohl auch nicht.



Nein, mir ist sowas bislang nicht passiert, der Grund liegt woanders. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass mir sowas nicht mal passieren könnte. Jeder hat das Recht, sich mal dumm anstellen zu dürfen. Man muß halt draus lernen...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sirius schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt alle über die angeblich "doofen" Internetbenutzer herfallen, weil sie angeblich auf jeden  Link klicken, sollte man bedenken, dass es nicht deren Schuld gewesen sein muss.


Niemand fällt drüber her, aber es darf ja wohl darauf  hingeweisen werden, wo für die *allermeiste*n die Ursache liegt. Mit eia popeia  und ach ihr  Armen, ist niemanden geholfen.  Ohne  dieses  Verhalten gäbe es garantiert diesen Thread nicht.  Die  Hilfestellung und   Informationen, die hier geboten werden, bestehen  in Nachsorge aber auch in Vorsorge, nämlich zu erkennen, wo und worin die Gefahren im WWW bestehen.


----------



## dieter_w (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sirius schrieb:


> ... Bevor jetzt alle über die angeblich "doofen" Internetbenutzer herfallen, weil sie angeblich auf jeden  Link klicken, sollte man bedenken, dass es nicht deren Schuld gewesen sein muss.


Ich wollte mehr oder weniger auf den Fakt hinweisen, dass überhaupt noch nichts passiert, wenn man die präparierten Mails nur zum Lesen öffnet.
Die "Maschinerie" wird erst durch den Klick auf den präparierten personifizierten Link in Gang gesetzt.


----------



## Schmusi22 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Und wieder hab ich ne Mail bekommen. 2 Wochen nach meiner Antwort auf die Mahnung, melde die sich nochmal mit folgendem Text:



> ------------------------------------------------------
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> über Sie sind durch Ihre Anmeldung folgende Daten gespeichert:
> ...


Es wundert mich erstens, dass die Antwort so spät kommt (2 Wochen nach meinem Widerruf), 2tens wo die meine Nummer her haben (Handy), den wenn ich mich laut denen auf der Seite angemeldet habe, was ich nicht habe, dann müsste ma in der Anmeldemaske ja auch eine Nummer eingeben können, kann man aber nicht also woher, wenn nicht gestohlen, sollen die meine Nummer haben? So wie es aussieht, leite die das jetzt an ein Inkasso unternehmen. Sollen se ma machen. Bin echt mal gespannt, was da noch kommt. Hab ereut Widerruf eingelegt. Mal sehen wann und wie se ich diesmal melden.


MfG
Schmusi22


----------



## Ratte (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Schmusi22 schrieb:


> wo die meine Nummer her haben (Handy), den wenn ich mich laut denen auf der Seite angemeldet habe, was ich nicht habe, dann müsste ma in der Anmeldemaske ja auch eine Nummer eingeben können,



an handynummern kommen sie genauso ran,wie sie an [email protected] rankommen.hast irgendwann mal bei irgendwem angegeben


----------



## Schmusi22 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das ist doch alles kagge ey, was versprechen die sich davon?
Mein armes Postfach!

Sollen se ma schreiben. Ich hab mittlerweile mein 3 oder 4 Widerrufsschreibe a die gesendet und reagiere erst wieder, wenn ich nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid im Kasten habe.


MfG


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Schmusi22 schrieb:


> reagiere erst wieder, wenn ich nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid im Kasten habe.


Da kannst du lang warten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür liegt bei 0,00000001%


----------



## samspam (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sirius schrieb:


> Halt mal!
> 
> Bevor jetzt alle über die angeblich "doofen" Internetbenutzer herfallen, weil sie angeblich auf jeden  Link klicken, sollte man bedenken, dass es nicht deren Schuld gewesen sein muss.



sehe ich auch so, tatsache ist nämlich, dass sich die rc-online-bande immer wieder neue tricks einfallen lässt, um leute auf ihre sinnlosseiten zu locken;
was als nächstes auf uns zukommen könnte habe ich ja schon versucht zu erklären;

aber was in zukunft wirklich mit den ganzen datensätzen (sind wohl an die 50.000?) dieser bande passiert,  kann man wohl noch nicht genau sagen;

andererseits ist es auch wahr, dass viele allzu grosszügig mit ihren daten im internet umgehen, wenn man bedenkt wieviel geld so mancher alleine mit adressen verdient


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so, tatsache ist nämlich, dass sich die rc-online-bande immer wieder neue tricks einfallen lässt, um leute auf ihre sinnlosseiten zu locken;


Na prima, das  fröhliches Klicken und  Gewinnspielen  kann ungebremst weitergehen,
 da es anscheinend eh egal ist, wie man sich verhält.
Wenn jemand wie Sirius (großer Experte bei Antispam ! ) sogar davon überfallen wird, 
dann kann man natürlich überhaupt nichts tun, als sich gottergeben in sein Schicksal fügen. 

weia...


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Artikel in der Financial Times


> [.....]Die Abzocke im Internet nimmt zu. Verbraucherzentralen und Internetforen wehren sich, bekommen das Problem aber nicht in den Griff. Die Politik schaut nur zu.[.....]





> [.....]Die Verbraucherschützer sind überfordert und hoffen vergeblich auf Unterstützung aus der Politik. In Internet-Foren und Blogs versuchen engagierte Menschen, die Folgen zu entschärfen. Aber sie kommen meist zu spät.[.....]





> [.....]Die Politik aber spielt den Ball umgehend zurück: "Gesetzliche Regelungen allein werden angesichts der zum Teil kriminellen Energie unseriöser Anbieter das Problem nicht beseitigen können", sagt T.T., Sprecherin des Ministeriums für Verbraucherschutz. "Bei der Nutzung internetbasierter Angebote muss der Verbraucher die notwendige Vorsicht walten lassen." Zuständig für die Aufklärung seien die Verbraucherzentralen. Sch******** und Konsorten werden sich über diesen Eiertanz freuen. Der Beutezug geht weiter.


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wenn  schon,  dann  bitte auch diesen Satz nicht vergessen
http://www.ftd.de/technik/medien_internet/272280.html?p=2


			
				ftd schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Verwirrspiel funktioniert vor allem dank der weitverbreiteten Illusion,
> das Internet sei eine kostenlose Spielwiese.*


----------



## Cortez72 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

und wegen der gestrigen allgemeinen Gereiztheit vieler Forumsteilnehmer, bitte dieses auch lesen und verstehen!

http://www.ftd.de/technik/medien_internet/272280.html?p=3

Also noch mal ein Aufruf an alle, Spekulationen, Behauptungen ohne Beweise, Namen von Verdächtigen und alles, was dieses Forum gefährden könnte bitte vermeiden. 

Nochmals Sorry zu den Admins wegen meiner aufgebrachten Laune gestern


----------



## dieter_w (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand wie Sirius (großer Experte bei Antispam ! ) sogar davon überfallen wird, dann kann man natürlich überhaupt nichts tun, ...


Er ist nicht überfallen worden, er hat - wie er selbst schreibt - auf den Link in der betreffenden Mail geklickt:


[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Anklicken des Links war ich mitten drin im IQ-Test.


Begreif' doch mal einer den Unterschied zwischen Mail lesen und Link anklicken ...


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Begreif' doch mal einer den Unterschied zwischen Mail lesen und Link anklicken ...


denke, dass er mehr davon versteht als du. Die Debatte ist kontraproduktiv,  da sie von der Mehrheit in den falschen Hals kommt. Was in die Köpfe rein  muß, ist, dass das Internet nicht kostenlos ist und gefährlich sein kann. 

Sage ganz offen, dass ich ebenfalls nicht besonders glücklich über Sirius Posting bin.


----------



## technofreak (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> Also noch mal ein Aufruf an alle, Spekulationen, Behauptungen ohne Beweise, Namen von Verdächtigen und alles, was dieses Forum gefährden könnte bitte vermeiden.


Danke für das Verständnis. Es geht letztendlich um  den Erhalt des Forums und 
damit um *eure  eigene* Möglichkeit (und der aberhunderte von Gästen)  sich zu informieren. 
Wenn die Betreiber  (die schon manchen Rechtstreit ausgefochten haben), beschließen würden,  
dass ihnen  das Risiko zu groß wird und  das Forum schließen, sind  die einzigen,
 die sich darüber freuen würden, diejenigen,  wegen der  hier alle posten


----------



## axel21 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,
auf eine Rechnung oder Mahnung immer Antworten, sonst gilt es stillschweigendes Einverständnis. Bin auch auf diese Seite reingefallen und habe schon die 2. Mahnung erhalten. Habe eine Anzeige bei der Polzei wegen versuchten Beturges und Nötigung gemacht. Zahlen werde ich natürlich nicht und das kann ich auch nur allen anderen empfehlen nicht zu tun. Ein Inkasskobüro wird damit niemals bei einem Gericht durchkommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



axel21 schrieb:


> auf eine Rechnung oder Mahnung immer Antworten, sonst gilt es stillschweigendes Einverständnis. .


Quark, im *normalen* Geschäftsleben könnte?    es stimmen. Falls  du den Thread wirklich 
gelesen hast, solltest  du  bemerkt haben,  dass das Ganze mit normalem  Geschäftsverkehr
 absolut nichts  zu tun hat. Dieser Laden wird genau wie alle andern aus dem "Kostenlosbusiness " niemals  rechtliche Mittel einsetzen (außer  den üblichen dümmlichen Drohungen)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


> Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?
> 
> Dazu wirst du von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> ...


find das ohnehin  lustig, dass jemand hier *nach ca 1300 Postings* mit "brandneuen" "Erkenntnissen  kommt


----------



## NewBeetle (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Dennoch weder Mails, noch Briefe per Post von denen bekommen, obwohl die ja angeblich Geld von mir bekämen.
> Naja soviel von mir. Hatte wohl schieres Glück :-D
> 
> Gute Nacht noch



Tjo ich sollte bis zum 29.10. bezahlen ... LEIDER :-D habe ich aber meine EMail Adresse inzwischen über Bord geworfen eine "ZwangsWebseite" war denen anscheinend nicht genug ich wurde von der Sippe zugeSPAMt ...

Nun ist Schicht im Schacht bisher .. hat irgendwer schonmal per Saggpost von dem Verein was gehört oder ging das bisher alles per EMail ?


----------



## Dome84 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo zusammen,

hab gerade ne neue Email erhalten, nach meinem Widerspruch auf die 2.Mahnung. Hatte eigentlich den link fabrikeinkauf angeklickt und sollte daher diese 86€ zahlen. Jetzt sprechen die plötzlich von irgendeinem Test an dem ich teilgenommen haben soll. Davon weiß ich aber überhaupt nichts. Soll heißen, die Widersprechen sich selbst in ihren Emails. Auserdem schreiben die was von nem Gericht in Stuttgart und dass alles geprüft sein soll, hahaha:-D
Füg die neue Email mal hinzu.



> herzlichen Dank für Ihre Nachricht bzw. Ihre Anfrage an unseren Support.
> 
> Bitte entschuldigen Sie die verspätete Antwort - es war mir wichtig, Ihr
> Anliegen persönlich zu prüfen und dementsprechend auch persönlich zu
> ...


----------



## Franziska (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Gerade unter Berücksichtigung dieses aktuellen Urteils des LG Stuttgart ...






> Abo-Fallen im Internet wettbewerbswidrig - LG Stuttgart, Urteil vom 15.05.07, Az.: 17 O 490/06
> 
> Die Gestaltung von Internetseiten, die darauf angelegt ist, Verbraucher über die Bedeutung des Ausfüllens und Absendens eines Anmeldeformulars zu täuschen, ist wettbewerbswidrig. Durch die besondere Herausstellung von Gratis-Leistungen wird die entstehende vertragliche Bindung verschleiert. Es mangelt insbesondere an einer deutlichen Kennzeichnung, dass ein Vertragsschluss erfolgt und welche Kosten dadurch entstehen.



Ob die lesen können?


----------



## slayn (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich wage es zu bezweifeln:roll:


----------



## andibuy (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Weiß denn einer was die genau angeboten haben?

andibuy


----------



## dvill (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die bieten ganz persönlich schwachsinniges Geschreibsel.


----------



## slayn (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hat er doch geschrieben:


Dome84 schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich den link fabrikeinkauf angeklickt und sollte daher diese 86€ zahlen.



Das "Produkt" ist doch das gleiche wie bei allen anderen Betroffenen auch


----------



## skater (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

An dome84 - les dir am besten mal diesen Link durch 
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/11/06/fabrik-einkaufcom-kommentiert/

Wer das war, ist, wenn man das Urteil liest, eigentlich ganz einfach 
Es gibt nicht viele Internetseiten, die einem 111 Gratis-SMS versprechen und als AG agieren.
Das waren wohl die schweizer Dubaier die zwischendurch auch mal *.de-Domains haben und große Lebensprognose-Tests machen


----------



## Frank010 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Dome84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab gerade ne neue Email erhalten, nach meinem Widerspruch auf die 2.Mahnung. Hatte eigentlich den link fabrikeinkauf angeklickt und sollte daher diese 86€ zahlen. Jetzt sprechen die plötzlich von irgendeinem Test an dem ich teilgenommen haben soll. Davon weiß ich aber überhaupt nichts. Soll heißen, die Widersprechen sich selbst in ihren Emails. Auserdem schreiben die was von nem Gericht in Stuttgart und dass alles geprüft sein soll, hahaha:-D
> Füg die neue Email mal hinzu.



 Das alles list sich ja wirklich gut. Man könnte es fast glauben. Die Mail meine ich. Aber mittlerweile kann ich darüber lachen. Macht richtig spass den Müll zu lesen :sun:
Ich glaub die haben soviel zu tun, kommen jetzt ja schon durcheinander. Ob man denen einen Arzt mal schicken soll 
Soviel Müll zu schreiben tut doch bestimmt so langsam weh.
Der arme Server. Der weiss bestimmt auch schon nicht mehr was er tun soll.
...


----------



## slayn (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich tippe eher auf Copy & Paste. Hab das gleiche Schreiben hier im Thread glaub ich schonmal gelesen.


----------



## Frank010 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



slayn schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf Copy & Paste. Hab das gleiche Schreiben hier im Thread glaub ich schonmal gelesen.



die kannte ich noch nicht. Ich glaub die nehmen eine zufallszahl int(RND(ti)*10)
Machen einen link in das Archiv und siehe da da ist der Müll schon. 
Nur haben sie den quatsch mit der IP diesmal vergessen. Steht sonst immer drin.


----------



## mesp2201 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Sogar minderjährige Kunden sind gemäß § 110 BGB zur Zahlung
> verpflichtet - und können so rechtsgültige Verträge abschließen.



Jaja, der Taschengeld Paragraph.
Wenn der Jugendliche aber keine 84€ zur freien Verfügung hat kommt auch kein Vertrag zustande.


----------



## annette (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Mell ` schrieb:


> auuuaaaauuuaa....das tut ja alles immer und immer weher....
> 
> ha...noch vier tage, dann sind auch wir "drüber".....
> bin echt gespannt, wie ein flitzebogen, was die dann schicken...da wir ja auch schón die "aller aller aller letzte chance/mahnung"  *haaa,ich lach mich wech hier...*  erhalten hatten...
> ...


Bei mir sind es noch 3 Tage. Mal abwarten was kommt. War gerade nochmal auf der Seite fabrik-einkauf.com und habe versucht dort direkt mit einer anderen Mail Kontakt mit denen aufzunehmen, aber diese kam auch zurück. Also man kann auch nicht, wenn man direkt eingeloggt ist, mit denen Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## parkplaza (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hat in diesem Forum jemand eine Mahnung oder sonstiges per Post erhalten?

Bitte nur antworten, falls per Post etwas gekommen ist.


----------



## sascha (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



parkplaza schrieb:


> Hat in diesem Forum jemand eine Mahnung oder sonstiges per Post erhalten?
> 
> Bitte nur antworten, falls per Post etwas gekommen ist.



Was würde das ändern?


----------



## dvill (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



parkplaza schrieb:


> Hat in diesem Forum jemand eine Mahnung oder sonstiges per Post erhalten?
> 
> Bitte nur antworten, falls per Post etwas gekommen ist.


Ist das die Abfrage zur Prüfung der Brieflaufzeit?


----------



## parkplaza (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Ist das die Abfrage zur Prüfung der Brieflaufzeit?



Nein, es geht nur darum, ob überhaupt jemand mal etwas per Post erhalten hat.


----------



## NewBeetle (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> Was würde das ändern?



Na das die Deutsche Post endlich mal wieder Briefmarken verkaufen kann ?
Der Zusteller sich die Hacken wund rennen muss :-D


----------



## dvill (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



parkplaza schrieb:


> Nein, es geht nur darum, ob überhaupt jemand mal etwas per Post erhalten hat.


Wer will das wissen?


----------



## Frank010 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab das hier aus einem anderem forum. Ich poste es mal. Fand es sehr lustig. Beschreibt sehr gut welchen mist die da schreiben. bzw Müll. Wer das liest dem wird sehr schnell kar das man absolut nichts zu befürchten hat. 
Aber der spassfaktor steigt.

[...]

_[Überflüssiges entfernt. Das wurde innerhalb einer Stunde 2x verlinkt. Wenn schon, dann im Original

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/11/06/fabrik-einkaufcom-kommentiert/

(bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Beiträge mit wenig Themenbezug oder Inhalt werden der Lesbarkeit wegen ausgelagert: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=209860#post209860


----------



## Frank010 (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frank010 schrieb:


> Hab das hier aus einem anderem forum. Ich poste es mal. Fand es sehr lustig. Beschreibt sehr gut welchen mist die da schreiben. bzw Müll. Wer das liest dem wird sehr schnell kar das man absolut nichts zu befürchten hat.
> Aber der spassfaktor steigt.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Der link stimmt nicht ist aus einem andenen forum. Aber egal. Wenn man etwas sucht findet man es schon. Man sollte das ganze nicht mehr so ernst sehen. Nur den leuten die panik nehmen und die richtigen ratschläge geben.
Ich kann nur danke an das forum sagen. Die 86 euro hab ich für was sinnvolleres ausgegeben. Wie schon gesagt muss jetzt der staatsanwalt tätig werden. Obs je zu einer verurteilung kommen wird wage ich zu bezweifeln. Kanns nur hoffen.


----------



## Franziska (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Unwirksame Zahlungsverpflichtung in Internet-AGB - AG München, Urteil vom 16.01.2007, Az.: 161 C 23695/06
> 
> Versteckt sich die Zahlungspflicht in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, kann diese Klausel ungewöhnlich und überraschend und damit unwirksam sein, wenn nach dem Erscheinungsbild der Website mit einer kostenpflichtigen Leistung nicht gerechnet werden musste.


...


----------



## andibuy (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die AGB von denen ist doch schon ein Widerspruch an sich!

andibuy


----------



## andibuy (7 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frank010 schrieb:


> Hab das hier aus einem anderem forum. Ich poste es mal. Fand es sehr lustig. Beschreibt sehr gut welchen mist die da schreiben. bzw Müll. Wer das liest dem wird sehr schnell kar das man absolut nichts zu befürchten hat.
> Aber der spassfaktor steigt.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Spaßfaktoren steigen auch in anderen Foren.
:sun:


----------



## samspam (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo leute,

die rc-online-[ edit]  verschickt blos müllrechnungen, also man sollte deswegen nicht den verstand verlieren und dieses forum ad absurdum führen;

postet doch mit bedacht und vor allem lest doch mal was hier auf vielen , vielen seiten geschrieben steht;

schon klar dass ihr alle aufgeregt und erzürnt seid, doch diese [ edit] bekämpft man am besten mit hirn, wüstes allerlei ist sinnlos und der gemeinsamen sache nicht dienlich


----------



## Frank010 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wir leisten uns eine teuere polizei kriminalpolizei und staatsanwaltschaft. Ich denke mal die sollen für ihr geld auch was tun. Wir hier haben nicht die mittel um gegen die netten leute was zu tun. 
Schönen tag noch.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



			
				Frank010 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir leisten uns eine teuere polizei kriminalpolizei und staatsanwaltschaft. Ich denke mal die sollen für ihr geld auch was tun.



Du hast die "teuren" Politiker vergessen, denn die müssen die gesetzlichen Grundlagen hierzu auf den Weg bringen.


----------



## fvf-1880 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

[sarkasmus an]
Genau, man könnte die Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft z.B. durch massenhaft gestellte Strafanzeigen sich endlich mal mit sinnvoller Arbeit beschäftigten lassen. Je mehr Strafanzeigen zum exakt gleichen Sachverhalt erstattet werden, desto besser. Und je weniger Beweismittel vorgelegt werden umso höher sind natürlich auch die Erfolgsaussichten. Anschließend nicht vergessen, permanent und hartnäckig nach dem derzeitigen Ermittlungsstand zu fragen.

Andere Möglichkeit: Jeder, der mit diesem Thema auch nur irgendwie zu tun hat, sollte einfach mal bei der örtlichen Kriminalpolizei anrufen und dem Sachbearbeiter ausführlichst, inklusive aller Spekulationen, den Sachverhalt schildern. Am besten möglichst emotional und ausschweifend. Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch gleich mal alles loswerden, was man denen schon lange mal sagen wollte. Geht zur Not natürlich auch per E-Mail.
[sarkasmus aus]


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@fvf-1880

Danke für das erfrischende  Posting.  Es gibt mir die Hoffnung zurück, dass es auch 
noch Menschen mit klarem Verstand gibt.

Wie heißt es:
"Operative Hektik ersetzt  geistige Windstille"


samspam schrieb:


> schon klar dass ihr alle aufgeregt und erzürnt seid, doch diese .... bekämpft man am besten mit hirn, wüstes allerlei ist sinnlos und der gemeinsamen sache nicht dienlich


so ist es


----------



## Kimbel (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> parkplaza schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anhand des Poststempels ließe sich die Herkunft des Schreibens erkennen. Es gab mal einen ganz ähnlichen und bekannten Fall der es sogar ins TV geschafft hat, bei dem ein [ edit] solche Mahnungen im Namen seines Inkasso-Anwalts verschickte: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73533_3-probino-kein-anwalt-unter-dieser.html

Wie ich gelesen habe, liegt die Inkassowebseite nicht beim Hoster der RAs, sondern bei den [ edit] : forum.boocompany.com/viewtopic.php?t=1652&start=15

Daher wäre ein Brief oder ein Mail-Header sehr informativ.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Kimbel schrieb:


> Anhand des Poststempels ließe sich die Herkunft des Schreibens erkennen.



Da das bisher offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist, führen diese hypothetischen Spekulationen nicht weiter.
Der Thread ist für Hilfesuchende mittlerweile de facto unbrauchbar, da
 in dem Wust von weit über 1300 Postings wichtige Informationen  nicht mehr auffindbar sind. 

Die A. werden es danken...


----------



## Biggy2354 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe die 1. Mahnung am 25.10.2007 erhalten und
sollte bis 2.11.2007 spätestens bezahlen.

In einem Schreiben an fabrikeinkauf.com habe ich mit
dem Rechtsanwalt gedroht.

Bis dato erhielt ich keine 2. Mahnung

Grüßle Biggy


----------



## Kimbel (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Der Thread ist für Hilfesuchende mittlerweile de facto unbrauchbar, da in dem Wust von weit über 1300 Postings wichtige Informationen  nicht mehr auffindbar sind.


Ein Forum lebt nun mal von den Beiträgen seiner Mitglieder.

Warum macht ihr es nicht wie bei Antispam und heftet das Wichtige ganz oben in eine abgeschlossenen Thread?


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Kimbel schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr es nicht wie bei Antispam und heftet
> das Wichtige ganz oben in eine abgeschlossenen Thread?


Den gibt es  bereits 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
Werd den Admins vorschlagen wie bei Antispam diesen Thread zu schließen. 
 Bin ich sehr dafür, erspart uns Moderatoren sehr viel Arbeit 

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=129617#post129617


			
				mareike26 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist mir doch glatt einer der Internet-Abo-Threads durch die Lappen gegangen.
> 
> Also:
> Thread geschlossen, weil alle Fragen schon zigmal in zig Varianten beantwortet wurden. Nicht nur hier, sondern auch in anderen Internet-Abo-Threads.
> ...


----------



## Cortez72 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich habe die "letzte Mahnung" bereits am 23.10. erhalten, ebenso mit der Inkassodrohung.
Ich denke wohl auch nicht, daß da noch irgendwas kommt.


----------



## Franziska (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Neue User: Erst lesen, alle Antworten stehen schon hier.


"Alte" und neue User: Bitte keine Postings "ich auch .., ich auch ..", 
keine Endlos-Zitate (kann man auch kürzen).

Viel hilft in diesem Falle nicht viel!


----------



## Martina1960 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich werde jetzt noch eine Beschwerde bei der Wettbewerbszentrale
einreichen. Ich glaube, dass bringt vielleicht noch etwas mehr als bei
der Polizei. Es ist bloß schade, dass ich die Anfangsseite von Fabrikeinkauf,
die bei mir war, nämlich ohne Kosten, nicht mehr ausdrucken kann.



Biggy2354 schrieb:


> In einem Schreiben an fabrikeinkauf.com habe ich mit
> dem Rechtsanwalt gedroht.



Ich habe auch mit Rechtsanwalt und Polizei gedroht und trotzdem die
zweite Mahnung erhalten.
Anscheinend verschicken die diese, wie sie wollen.


----------



## Franziska (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Martina1960 schrieb:


> Anscheinend verschicken die *) diese, wie sie wollen.



*) AUTOMATEN


----------



## Matz_Capone (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallöchen,

irgendwie geht bei mir jetzt nicht mal mehr die [email protected] Email-adresse.

Wollte auf Antworten klicken, also direkt auf das Mahnschreiben und die Email konnte nicht zugestellt werden.

Lg Matz


----------



## Immo (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Matz_Capone schrieb:


> Wollte auf Antworten klicken, also direkt auf
> das Mahnschreiben und die Email konnte nicht zugestellt werden.


Und was beunruhigt dich daran? Erstens ist es deren Problem und  zweitens ist es eh egal, so what?


----------



## Matz_Capone (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ok..war wohl nicht so sinnvoll, der Beitrag...

sorry


Lg Matz


----------



## Ceca (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab mein E-Mail Account gelöscht heute,mal sehen ob ich nachdem ich auch schon die 2te Mahnung bekommen hatte auch was nach hause kriege?
Meint ihr ich sollte auch ne Anzeige stellen bei der Polizei,oder bringt das eh nix?


----------



## sascha (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ceca schrieb:


> Hab mein E-Mail Account gelöscht heute,mal sehen ob ich nachdem ich auch schon die 2te Mahnung bekommen hatte auch was nach hause kriege?
> Meint ihr ich sollte auch ne Anzeige stellen bei der Polizei,oder bringt das eh nix?



:wall: Meinst du, du solltest mal lesen, was 1500 Leute schon vor dir hier geschrieben haben? Oder bringt das eh nix?


----------



## Sonnie07 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Den gibt es  bereits
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> Werd den Admins vorschlagen wie bei Antispam diesen Thread zu schließen.
> Bin ich sehr dafür, erspart uns Moderatoren sehr viel Arbeit



Und wir werden an obigem Thread verwiesen, oder wo sollen wir weiterposten?


----------



## Heiko (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Und wir werden an obigem Thread verwiesen, oder wo sollen wir weiterposten?


Aktuell könnt Ihr weiterposten. Es wäre nur nicht schlecht, wenn ab und zu mal jemand auch das lesen würde, was vor ihm geschrieben wurde, und nicht nur jedesmal "ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll" schreien...


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Und wir werden an obigem Thread verwiesen, oder wo sollen wir weiterposten?


Der Vorschlag  kam von außen, es wie bei Antispam zu machen, dazu gehört 
die  Schließung des Threads. 

War von dem User wieder ein Beispiel, dass drauflos gepostet wird, ohne  auch 
nur im mindesten nachzudenken.

Ihr solltet  endlich mal begreifen, was für euch aber auch für alle  anderen, die 
 hier als Gäste Hilfe suchen wichtig ist: 
Zigmal *me too* zu posten und  zu wiederholen und  damit den Thread  unlesbar zu machen
  oder sich auf das wesentliche zu beschränken

Wir haben versucht etwas Ruhe und  Ordnung  reinzubringen. Was ihr von jetzt 
ab macht, steht bei euch.

PS: wir versuchen Hilfestellung zu geben, verdienen tut hier niemand auch nur einen 
 Cent damit  im Gegenteil, die Admins  schiessen oft aus eigener  Tasche zu, 
 Admins/Mods  investieren ihre Freizeit.


----------



## Zwerg8 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hier war ja einiges los in den letzten Tagen. Ich bin jedenfalls froh das ich dieses Forum gefunden habe.Hätte ich mich hier nicht so gut informieren können wäre ich vielleicht um 86 Euro ärmer gewesen!:smile:


----------



## Frank010 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wir sollten jetzt einfach mal abwarten was passiert. Ob noch ein brief oder e mail kommt. Ansonsten steht alles was man wissen muss in den letzten 130 seiten drin. Wenn was neues kommt können wir uns ja wieder beraten. 
Denke mal so ersparen wir den admins auch ein weinig arbeit. Ich schaue jedenfalls jeden aben mal kurz rein.

Nochmals danke an alle.

Frank


----------



## andibuy (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Genau
laßt uns alle mal verschnaufen und abwarten.
Aber wäre interessant wieviele bekanntschaft mit denen gemacht haben.
Aber wie soll man das rausfinden ohne das Neulinge hier im Forum ICH AUCH schreiben???
Die Dunkelziffer liegt ja sowieso höher als gezählt.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



andibuy schrieb:


> Aber wie soll man das rausfinden ohne das Neulinge hier im Forum ICH AUCH schreiben???


Und dadurch den Thread völlig unlesbar machen


andibuy schrieb:


> Die Dunkelziffer liegt ja sowieso höher als gezählt.


eben, und  deswegen bringt  das absolut nichts, ob hier noch ein Dutzend mehr 
"me too" posten.


----------



## sascha (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Die Dunkelziffer liegt ja sowieso höher als gezählt.



Ich würde einfach mal so in den Raum schätzen, dass die Dunkelziffer bei 80 bis 90 Prozent liegt. Ein paar zahlen und finanzieren den Tätern so Cabrio und Eigenheim. Ein paar sind völlig cool und löschen die "Rechnungen" einfach, der Großteil wird gar nicht aktiv und sitzt es aus ohne sich in Foren anzumelden.


----------



## dvill (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



andibuy schrieb:


> Aber wie soll man das rausfinden ohne das Neulinge hier im Forum ICH AUCH schreiben?


Die Zahl der Besucher in genau diesem Thread ist ein klarer Indikator.


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Besucher in genau diesem Thread ist ein klarer Indikator.


Seit dem Start  des Threads am 05.09.2007  also vor zwei Monaten wurde  der Thread 
weit über 100000 Mal aufgerufen.


----------



## Nil77 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute,
so Bei mir ist die 2. Mahnung jetzt da. 
Alles wie bereits auf den anderen Seiten vorher beschrieben.
Nur die Bank glaube ich hat siech wieder geändert.
Oder stand schon wo dass sie jetzt ber der Volksbank Eisenberg sind.
Wenn ja dann sorry dass ich es gepostet hab.


----------



## parkplaza (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ja, es ist die Volksbank Eisenberg, aber das Konto ist von der Bank gelöscht worden. Ich habe eine E-Mail von der Bank erhalten.


----------



## mesp2201 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



andibuy schrieb:


> Aber wie soll man das rausfinden ohne das Neulinge hier im Forum ICH AUCH schreiben???



Na. z.B. indem man eine Umfrage startet ? Eventuell eine die Public ist. Also ohne vorherige Anmeldung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Seit dem Start  des Threads am 05.09.2007  also vor zwei Monaten wurde  der Thread
> weit über 100000 Mal aufgerufen.


Fast 1700 mal am Tag im Schnitt! Das ist selbst für alte Hasen ein erstaunlicher Wert. Gab's das überhaupt schon einmal?


----------



## Heiko (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Fast 1700 mal am Tag im Schnitt! Das ist selbst für alte Hasen ein erstaunlicher Wert. Gab's das überhaupt schon einmal?


Wir haben solche Statistiken noch nie geführt, es scheint mir aber auch ohne echte Vergleichswerte rekordverdächtig.


----------



## dvill (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Früher war ja mal fast ganz Gallien von den Römern besetzt.

Heute sieht es fast so aus, als wenn fast der gesamte Kostenfallenmarkt in römischer Hand wäre. Ich kapiere nicht, wie man in dem Markt fast 100% bekommen kann. Machen die anderen nicht mehr mit? Wissen die nicht mehr, wie es geht? Haben die fusioniert oder die Märkte aufgeteilt? Alles recht eigenartig.


----------



## sillibilli28 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

guten morgen an alle. ich war ne weile net hier aber wie ich sehe hat sich noch nichts neues ergeben, außer das hier bisschen stress war. ich bin gelassen und warte auf die die dinge die noch kommen oder auch nicht kommen.


----------



## Dennis (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo!!!!
Ich habe heute morgen in meine Mail geschaut und habe eine Mail von Akte 07 bekommen. Ich soll mich telefonisch bei ihnen Melden.Das werde ich jetzt dann auch mal machen.ich werde euch dann mitteilen was da bei rausgekommen ist.


MFG     Dennis


----------



## Dennis (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo!!!!
Ich habe heute morgen in meine Mail geschaut und habe eine Mail von Akte 07 bekommen. Ich soll mich telefonisch bei ihnen Melden.Das werde ich jetzt dann auch mal machen.ich werde euch dann mitteilen was da bei rausgekommen ist.


MFG     Dennis


P.S. Habe gerade mit Akte 07 telefoniert der gesprächspartner wuste sofort bescheid um was es sich handelt.Meldet sich dann bei mir .


----------



## Sonnie07 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sehr schön, gibt mir wenigstens Gewissheit, daß Sat1 das Ganze noch nicht hat fallen lassen. Haben ja schon einige hier telefonischen Kontakt gehabt, ist aber schon ein Weilchen her.


----------



## Catweazle5000 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi,
Akte 07, hat sich inzwischen auch bei mir gemeldet - laß mich mal überraschen...


----------



## babe (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hi,
habe heute auf meinen zweiten widerspruch antwort bekommen und da ist auch das konto bei der volksbank angegeben.


----------



## Männlein (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

warte seit 12 Tagen auf das schreiben vom Inkassobüro, wo bleibt es den nur .

Wie soll ich das Wochenende rumkriegen ohne ein schreiben von dehnen :scherzkeks:.


----------



## Franziska (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ihr solltet  endlich mal begreifen, was für euch aber auch für alle  anderen, die
> hier als Gäste Hilfe suchen wichtig ist:
> Zigmal *me too* zu posten und  zu wiederholen und  damit den Thread  unlesbar zu machen
> oder sich auf das wesentliche zu beschränken


nochmal ganz persönlich für
babe, Männlein, .......


----------



## babe (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

wollte nur darauf hinweisen das die immer noch die volksbank angeben, obwohl das konto bei der volksbank gekündigt ist


----------



## Männlein (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> nochmal ganz persönlich für
> babe, Männlein, .......



Nochmals für Franziska,

das Leben ist schon schwer genug, Probleme haben wir alle und ein bisschen Spass hat noch niemanden geschadet sondern mehr geholfen.

Lach mal wieder. :-D


----------



## dieterm (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nunja, babe hat den nicht unwesentlichen Hinweis gegeben dass die Mahnungen nach wie vor mit dem VoBa-Konto versehen sind...ich glaub da sollte man mal wieder bei der Voba Eisenberg nachfragen..


----------



## Cortez72 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@dieterm
Das finde ich keine schlechte idee, einfach mal die vb eisenberg anzuschreiben. deren letztes antwortschreiben hat sich ja sehr kooperativ (natürlich auch in derem eigenen interesse) angehört. ich werde heute noch mal eine mail nach eisenberg schicken.


----------



## skater (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nun, wenn die euch  schreiben, dass das Konto gekündigt wurde, dann wird das auch wohl so stimmen.
Das dauert bei den Herrschaften immer etwas bis die merken, dass das Konto gekündigt wurde, dann muss erstma wieder ein neues gesucht werden, etc. pp.

Ausserdem muss das Template für die Versendung der Mahnungen erst angepasst werden, so was dauert bei denen halt


----------



## derdresdner (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

von akte 07 habe ich heute post bekommen, dass sie sich zwar bedanken aber zur zeit nichts senden werden

"wir sind stets bestrebt, mit unseren Beiträgen das Interesse der Zuschauer zu wecken. Angesichts der zahlreichen Anfragen und Vorschläge müssen wir jedoch eine redaktionelle Themenauswahl treffen und können leider momentan den von Ihnen eingereichten Vorschlag nicht im Rahmen unserer Sendung berücksichtigen.

Wir bedanken uns aber für den Hinweis und würden gegebenenfalls zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt gerne darauf zurückkommen. In der Hoffnung auf Ihr Verständnis verbleiben wir

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Redaktion AKTE 07 "

schade :-?


----------



## annette (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



derdresdner schrieb:


> von akte 07 habe ich heute post bekommen, dass sie sich zwar bedanken aber zur zeit nichts senden werden
> 
> "wir sind stets bestrebt, mit unseren Beiträgen das Interesse der Zuschauer zu wecken. Angesichts der zahlreichen Anfragen und Vorschläge müssen wir jedoch eine redaktionelle Themenauswahl treffen und können leider momentan den von Ihnen eingereichten Vorschlag nicht im Rahmen unserer Sendung berücksichtigen.
> 
> ...


habe gerade eine Mail von denen erhalten, wo ich schon vor Tagen um eine Antwort gebeten hatte, war wie üblich nur Standardmail. Dann habe ich denen wieder antworten wollen, aber die Mail ist zurückgekommen. Also kann man denen jetzt keine Mails mehr zusenden. Warum kann der unter der Emailadresse senden und ich kann keine versenden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Man hatte solche Themen halt schon öfter. Für eine TV-Sendung mit dem Anspruch von SAT1-Akte ist die Sache mit der Auto-Anmeldung bei Linkklick wohl nicht spannend genug. Aber hoffentlich ist es spannend genug für Staatsanwalt-TV (Sta-1  ) in Bad Hersfeld oder Göttingen 
ich würde mir ja nach wie vor wiso. plusminus oder was in der Art wünschen.


----------



## ascanio (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi,
ich lese hier seit meinem ersten Kontakt ( email ) mit dieser genannten Firma mit.

Die zweite Mahnung habe ich auch schon erhalten ( Volksbank Eisensowieso, zu zahlen bis zum 10.11 dieses Jahres ).

Zum Thema Volksbank.: Ich schätze mal das die denen nicht Fristlos gekündigt haben ( wurde auch schon mal erwähnt ) . Umsatz zählt.! Vielleicht auch die gesetzeslage, ich weiss es nicht.!

Ich bin schon mal ruhiger seitdem ich hier mitlese, _dass kannst du mir glauben_.

schönen Gruss aus dem Münsterland.


----------



## Sonnie07 (9 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das ist ein Standard-Schreiben von Sat1 und hat überhaupt nichts zu sagen :-D

Überigens hab ich von Alice auch noch nichts wieder gehört. Wie siehts bei Euch mit euren Providern aus?


----------



## bernhard (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Spam-Diskussion thematisch richtig verschoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210257#post210257


----------



## nicale (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo  bin auch auf diese Firma reingefallen! Bei mir lief das so ab:
Bekam von einem Anbieter eine Mail mit dem link fabrik-einkauf.com günstig einkaufen zu Fabrikpreisen! Dachte schau mir mal die Seite an, habe nichts weiter gemacht bin sofort wieder runter!
Da kam doch wenige Minuten später sofort eine Rechnung!Habe dann sofort widerrufen auf den Link den sie angegeben haben, doch meine Widerrufe kamen alle immer wieder zurück, konnte nicht gesendet werden da es die Mail-Addy nicht gibt!:wall::wall::wall:  Bekam dann die erste Mahnung und habe dieses dann noch einmal widerrufen auf die Addy in der Mahnung bekam dann auch Antwort die wie folgt sieht:



> Sehr geehrte Frau G.......
> 
> Sie haben den Mitgliedsbereich bereits genutzt. Dadurch ist Ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht abgelaufen (§312d Abs.3 Nr.2 BGB). Über diese Rechtsfolge wurden Sie auch in den AGB (§3 Abs.3) sowie der Kundeninformation ausdrücklich belehrt.
> 
> ...


Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was ich jetzt machen soll? :smile:

_Daten entfernt und Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## skater (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Klar können wir das!
Gibt nur eine Möglichkeit, LESEN: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

skater


----------



## bob1989 (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Der Vater des Threads meldet sich auch mal  .....

Hm ... wär es nicht angebracht den Thread hier mal zu schließen? Schließlich sind es IMMER die gleichen Fragen, evtl kann man ja noch zum abschluss ein paar Tipps geben, wie z.B (Ja wer hätte es gedacht) >>nicht zu zahlen<< etc?



Achso .... nachdem ich den leuten ja so eine Nette email geschickt habe, und sie bei gmx auf die blacklist gesetzt habe, habe ich nie mehr was davon gehört! Auch keine richtige Post etc, evtl haben die gemerkt das die bei mir da an der falschen stelle sind..


PS: DIe Netten kollegen von erotik-Karriere haben mir nun zum 2. Mal ein Casting angebot geschickt, einmal wurde ich von so einer dubiosen firma angeschrieben, wo ich doch bitte mein Foto hinschicken soll, und bei der letzten mail (letzte woche) wurde ich nur auf praline weitergeleitet ... echt lachhaft ... die schicken mir angebote trotz "inkassoverfahren"? :wall:

Da sieht man mal wieder wie gut da die Buchhaltung funktioniert


----------



## nicale (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Danke skater!
Ich habe mir das durchgelesen!
Ich werde nicht zahlen! :smile: Na mal schauen was von denen noch kommt!


----------



## sascha (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Na mal schauen was von denen noch kommt!



Drei bis vier Mails, evtl. von Inkassobüro/Anwalt. Wie immer in solchen Fällen. Ich dachte, du hast dir den Text durchgelesen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Sascha, Deine spitze Feder ist ein Zauberstab, der Dauergrinsen schafft...


----------



## oachkatzl (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

_[Mutmaßungen bis zur Vorlage sicherer Erkenntnisse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Für direkte Kommunkation haben wir Euch testweise einen Chat unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/chat/flashchat.php eingerichtet.
Der Chat erfordert Flash auf Eurem Rechner und Ihr müsst hier im Forum angemeldet sein. Nach Eurer Anmeldung am Forum solltet Ihr im Chat automatisch angemeldet werden.


----------



## oskar (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo und tag auch

ist eine sehr gute lösung mit dem chat. und hier nur noch was wirklich wichtig ist
:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## annette (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Heiko schrieb:


> Für direkte Kommunkation haben wir Euch testweise einen Chat unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/chat/flashchat.php eingerichtet.
> Der Chat erfordert Flash auf Eurem Rechner und Ihr müsst hier im Forum angemeldet sein. Nach Eurer Anmeldung am Forum solltet Ihr im Chat automatisch angemeldet werden.


Hallo, kann mich nicht einloggen, da schon jemand mit meinem Namen eingeloggt ist. Wie geht das? Ihr vergebt doch die Namen nicht doppelt. Heute morgen hat es noch geklappt. Kann es sein, weil ich mich nicht ausgeloggt habe und nur die Seite geschlossen habe?
Gruß annette


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mich nicht einloggen, da schon jemand mit meinem Namen eingeloggt ist. Wie geht das? Ihr vergebt doch die Namen nicht doppelt. Heute morgen hat es noch geklappt. Kann es sein, weil ich mich nicht ausgeloggt habe und nur die Seite geschlossen habe?
> Gruß annette


Ich kann mich im Chat auch nicht mehr einloggen, da ich schon eingeloggt bin. Habe nur den Tab mit dem Chat beendet gehabt. Cookie löschen hat auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



ABK-NOH schrieb:


> naja ich hab jetzt an BIZZ ... eine e-mail geschickt


Bezüglich BIZZ siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49860
(BIZZ wird eingestellt. "Fass ohne Boden" ist Vergangenheit.)


----------



## parkplaza (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Der Chat mag ja vielleicht ok zu sein, aber selbst man man "Hallo" sagt, gibt es keine Antwort.

Vorschlag: Schaltet diesen wieder ab.


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



parkplaza schrieb:


> Der Chat mag ja vielleicht ok zu sein, aber selbst man man "Hallo" sagt, gibt es keine Antwort.
> 
> Vorschlag: Schaltet diesen wieder ab.




Bin ich zufällig dort auch online?


----------



## parkplaza (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Eigentlich habe ich heute auf das Inkasso-Schreiben nach der 2. Mahnung gewartet. Stattdessen eine Antwort auf meine E-Mail v. 24.10.:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

Ihre Nachricht haben wir erhalten - dies können wir in der Form nicht
akzeptieren.

Die Argumente sind ausgetauscht - wir verweisen diesbezüglich auf unsere
vorherige Nachricht an Sie. ........bla bla bla


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



parkplaza schrieb:


> Der Chat mag ja vielleicht ok zu sein, aber selbst man man "Hallo" sagt, gibt es keine Antwort.


Im Testraum ist auch niemand.


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



parkplaza schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich heute auf das Inkasso-Schreiben nach der 2. Mahnung gewartet. Stattdessen eine Antwort auf meine E-Mail v. 24.10.:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> ...


Die immer gleichen Standardantworten. F1, F2, F3, F4.


----------



## Nimzilla (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



bernhard schrieb:


> Im Testraum ist auch niemand.


Und das obwohl ich angeblich mit meinem Nick eingeloggt bin, auch wenn ich gar nicht drinnen bin und auch nicht mehr reinkomme. Sagt mir jedenfalls der Loginhinweis.


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das ist ein Testbetrieb. Es klemmt noch.


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das wird schon noch


----------



## Mell ` (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

"...das wird schon"......ich/wir hoffen doch!
bin nämlich auch angeblich dort angemeldet....bin ich aber nicht ! :roll:

.... und wenn der raum leer ist, dann kann auch keener "hallo" dort sagen!

werde es morgen nochmal versuchen, hoffe, es gibt den chat dann noch ???

mell ` :scherzkeks:


----------



## Franziska (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

"skater 22:27:40: oben auf testraum klicken, und dann cb-chat auswählen" 

Habe den CB-Chat gewählt, sehe viele Teilnehmer, aber keinen Chat.

Tipp: Wer in den Chat will, die Pfeile neben "Hinzufügen" sind für die Raumauswahl.


----------



## Sonnie07 (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

cb-chat auswählen???

steht nix da davon.


----------



## Connyb (12 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Leute ... es ist doch ein Witz...ich habe denen tatsächlich 4 Mails geschickt in denen ich mir Luft gemacht habe über deren unseriöse Art und Weise.
Habe heute auch damit gerechnet die 2.Mahnung und Androhung von weiteren rechtlichen Schritten gegen mich zu bekommen...
Statt dessen habe ich auf alle 4 Mail eine Antwort bekommen in wenig abgewandelter Form. Und die Bankvwerbindung der Volkbank stand wieder darunter.

HMMM???? Grübel...:scherzkeks:


----------



## Nimzilla (12 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Es ist egentlich nutzlos denen was zu schreiben.

Und das mit der Bankverbindung ist doch langsam mysteriös. Hat die VB Eisenberg auch wirklich das Konto gekündigt oder die haben es einfach noch nicht gecheckt?


----------



## parkplaza (12 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nimzilla schrieb:


> Es ist egentlich nutzlos denen was zu schreiben.
> 
> Und das mit der Bankverbindung ist doch langsam mysteriös. Hat die VB Eisenberg auch wirklich das Konto gekündigt oder die haben es einfach noch nicht gecheckt?



Hallo, ich habe gestern abend noch einmal die Volksbank informiert und warte auf die Antwort.


----------



## Connyb (12 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Es ist egentlich nutzlos denen was zu schreiben.
> 
> Und das mit der Bankverbindung ist doch langsam mysteriös. Hat die VB Eisenberg auch wirklich das Konto gekündigt oder die haben es einfach noch nicht gecheckt?




...:-?das frage ich mich auch langsam... ob das alles nur Rumspinnerei ist ... von wegen die Volksbank in Eisenbach hätte das Konto gelöscht....sehr eigenartig... wahrscheinlich ist hier einer dieser dubiosen Truppe zu Gange und schreibt diese Antworten hier rein...
Weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.  Sorry


----------



## parkplaza (12 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Connyb schrieb:


> ...:-?das frage ich mich auch langsam... ob das alles nur Rumspinnerei ist ... von wegen die Volksbank in Eisenbach hätte das Konto gelöscht....sehr eigenartig... wahrscheinlich ist hier einer dieser dubiosen Truppe zu Gange und schreibt diese Antworten hier rein...
> Weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.  Sorry



Bei mir stand gestern auch noch die Volksbank. Eigentlich auch egal, denn Geld bekommen die V...... von mir sowieso nicht. Sobald die Antworet dre VB kommt, poste ich diese.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die Volksbank als seriöses Kreditinstitut muss selbstverständlich die Kündigungsfristen einhalten, die in den AGB festgelegt wurden.

Bei Girokonten beträgt diese Frist *sechs Wochen*.

Innerhalb dieser Frist kann das Konto selbstverständlich weiter genutzt werden.

Ich nehme mal an, dass man sich jetzt verstärkt um ein neues Konto bemühen wird, welches dann in Kürze auf den Rechnungen auftaucht.

Meinen Tipp, welche Bank das sein wird, halte ich nach wie vor aufrecht: Fortis


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hinweis zum Chat:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210656#post210656


----------



## burocf (12 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin auch eine geprellte von Fabrik...... Habe vor ner Weile also das 1. Mal mitte Oktober eine Mail bekommen das mein iBook-Notebook da ist. Habe den Link gedrückt und schwupp war ich angemeldet. Ich war auf 180 und habe den sofort einen Widerspruch geschickt-der kam zurück. Nachdem ich eine Rechnung erhalten habe schickte ich wieder einen Widerspruch die antworteten mir darauf, daß mein gesetzliches widerrufsrecht abgelaufen ist weil ich den Mitgliederbereich schon genutzt habe. Ich habe natürlich nicht gezahlt weil es nicht stimmte habe aber seitdem schon die 2.Mahnung erhalten. Bis heute habe ich gegrübelt ob ich das richtige mache. :gruebel: Man hatte mir geraten das ich bezahlen soll bevor noch mehr kosten auf mich zukommen.Dann habe ich diesen Forum gefunden - nach langer Suche - und ich bin jetzt richtig erleichert :-D das ich nicht bezahlt habe. Ich danke euch allen die hier ihre Wut gegenüber Fabrikeinkauf rausgelassen haben. Ich weiß jetzt das ich alles RICHTIG gemacht habe gegenüber diesen [.......]. Ich hoffe das DIE erwischt werden.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Ronald57 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo an alle,

die Seite fabrik-einkauf ist platt. Da gabe es wohl unangenehmen und unangemeldeten Besuch.......


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

kein Grund zu genereller Entwarnung


> Der Server unter fabrik-einkauf.com braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.


Sowas hat es auch bei den anderen Seiten gegeben.

Die Registrierung ist nach wie vor diesselbe


----------



## Ronald57 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

aber auch die anderen seiten (iq-champion, die-auswanderung, erotik-karriere) gibt es nicht mehr. Ausserdem weg die starfiliate und naviance-trading....
Das bedeutet?


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ronald57 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet?


Wer weiß...
  Serverprobleme, "Umstrukturierung "...
 man wird sehen...


----------



## Nimzilla (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Schade das mein Posting über die Vorgänge um Fabrik-Einkauf.com gelöscht wurde.


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Für diejenigen, die hier merkbefreit und vorsätzlich  die Aktionen der Moderatoren unterlaufen: 
Beim nächsten Mal gibt es Sperren

Sobals die bisher unbestätigte Information nicht in deutschen Quellen mit deutschem Impressum 
und Verantwortlichen steht, wird es diese  Meldung hier nicht geben.
(auch keine Links auf Foren, die das lockerer halten.  Das ist deren Bier)


----------



## Nimzilla (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sobals die bisher unbestätigte Information nicht in deutschen Quellen mit deutschem Impressum
> und Verantwortlichen steht, wird es diese  Meldung hier nicht geben.
> (auch keine Links auf Foren, die das lockerer halten.  Das ist deren Bier)


Das heißt für Euch abwarten bis die Sendung gelaufen ist. Dann hat man gesehen ob es stimmt oder nicht. Und das es Gerüchte gab das was in einer Sedung heute laufen soll, wurde doch schon in diesem Thread geschrieben.


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Beschwerden zur  Moderation hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php


----------



## Der Jurist (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



technofreak schrieb:


> Beschwerden zur  Moderation hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php



Diese sind formlos, fristlos und fruchtlos.

Im Ernst: Wer kennt die rechtlichen Folgen einer unwahren Tatsachenbehauptung?
Wer fremde Links mit Tatsachenbehauptungen durch Verlinken oder durch das Zulassen von Verlinken sich zu eigen macht, muss dafür einstehen, dass die Tatsachen wahr sind. Für diese Forum sind das Heiko und Sascha.
Einmal richtig daneben gelangt und das Forum ist mausetot.
Also wer das Forum weiter haben will, akzeptiert das Vorgehen der Moderatoren.

Übrigens: Wie lange wäre TF noch Moderator, wenn er nicht im Sinne der Betreiber handeln würde, nur so als rein rhetorische Frage am Rande. 
TF ist schon sehr lange Moderator und wird es auch noch hoffentlich lange bleiben.


----------



## andibuy (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Kann man das stehen lassen


Fernsehtipp: heute um 22:20 Uhr auf SAT1 läuft die Sendung Akte 07. Thema ist u.a. auch der aktuelle Fall zu fabrik-einkauf.com.


----------



## Sonnie07 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wer weiß...
> Serverprobleme, "Umstrukturierung "...
> man wird sehen...



Bei allen Whois-Abfragen kam als Status :  lock. (fabrik-einkauf, iqchampion und auch bei swingercheck)


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Bei allen Whois-Abfragen kam als Status :  lock. (fabrik-einkauf, iqchampion und auch bei swingercheck)


God only knows... :-D:-D:-D

Aber vielleicht nehmen die Behörden den Server ja wieder in Betrieb


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nimzilla schrieb:


> Das heißt für Euch abwarten bis die Sendung gelaufen ist. Dann hat man gesehen ob es stimmt oder nicht.


Was für eine  Rolle spielt das, ob das jetzt ein paar Stunden früher oder später berichtet wird?
Das Theater geht jetzt seit weit über zwei Monaten 
Sollten sich die Hoffnungen bestätigen, ist es doch eh wurscht. Abkassiert werden kann  eh nicht mehr.

Dass damit das Ende des Tunnels Abo/Einmalabzocke erreicht ist, glaubt doch wohl niemand. 
Wenn etwas sicher ist, dass immer wieder Nachfolger/ahmer  dasselbe aushecken. 
Bisher ist kein Kraut dagegen gewachsen.
(Außer den Kräutleins Verstand und Vorsicht)


----------



## gewinni (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo 
habe das letzte mal von Fabriheinkauf eine Mahnung bekommen am 18.10. und heute bekomme ich doch glatt von umgfragenscout eine Mahnung , dass ich mich am 07.09 eingeloggt hätte, aber ich habe noch nie vorher von denen etwas bekommen und jetzt soll ich schon 99,00 € + 3,50 € Mahngebühren bezahlen . Hängen die beiden Sachen zusammen ?
gewinni


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> TF ist schon sehr lange Moderator und wird es auch noch hoffentlich lange bleiben.


:dafuer:
nach unten gerichtet:


> (Jetzt editer ich das extra nicht  )


 lol!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sobals die bisher unbestätigte Information nicht in deutschen Quellen mit deutschem Impressum und Verantwortlichen steht


@webwatcher: Dass Du hier in einer Art Freudschem Vertipper "sobals" schreibst anstelle von "so lange", das sollte dem letzten klar machen, dass Du hier nicht editierst, um die Leute zu ärgern (ob das jetzt allerdings von denen verstanden wird?  )


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> (ob das jetzt allerdings von denen verstanden wird?  )



Wahrscheinlich nicht. Diese Illusion hab ich schon lange aufgegeben  

(Jetzt editer ich das extra nicht :scherzkeks: )


----------



## atoll (13 November 2007)

Habe bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges und versuchter Nötigung in der Angelegenheit "www.fabrik-einkauf.com" gegen Unbekannt gestellt. Bedauerlicherweise wird das Verfahren aufgrund der geringen individuellen Schadenshöhe bei der Amtanwaltschaft geführt.
Zum bundesweiten Zusammenführen von Verfahren würde es mich interessieren, bei welchen StAs bzw. Länderpolizeien noch Anzeigen gegen Unbekannt, w*w.fabrik-einkauf.com, [...] oder Firmen von ihr erstattet worden sind. 

dank und Gruß Atoll

_[Gefährdenden Link und Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nimzilla (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Schau heute Akte 07 (Sat.1) an und lass Dich überraschen. Da könnte was dazu kommen.

Es soll mehrere Polizeirazzien gegeben haben und auch beim Hoster soll der Server beschlagnahmt worden sein.


----------



## Sonnie07 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na, doch noch nicht alle User vergrault worden?? Im Chat befindet sich auch den ganzen Tag über nur ein Aufpasser. Warum wohl??


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



atoll schrieb:


> Zum bundesweiten Zusammenführen von Verfahren würde es mich interessieren, bei welchen StAs bzw. Länderpolizeien noch Anzeigen  erstattet worden sind.


Versuchs mal hier! Die sind m.W. in dieser Sache federführend.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal hier! Die sind m.W. in dieser Sache federführend.


warte mal die Sendung heute ab, da wird danach eine andere Info zu geben sein. Wäre das die zuständige Stelle, :stumm: :stumm: :stumm:


----------



## Mell ` (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

vergrault ?

mich würde echt mal heute abend die einschaltquote von sat 1 interessieren...
:-p

und was "danach" alles so ins rollen kommt, wenn überhaupt etwas danach "rollt".
aber,wie war das noch ? abwarten und tee trinken...wie die letzten wochen/monate auch 
grüße.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Mell ` schrieb:


> abwarten und tee trinken


beim letzten Mal gab es - wie man hört - Rumkirschen zum Tee (ein gerücht, ein Gerücht!), die sich dann als harte Nüsse entpuppten. Von dieser Nuss fand man damals in Fulda den Kern nicht. Der wäre ja in der Kirsche gewesen, wenn überhaupt. Irgendwer hat dann noch Lindenberger Käse aufgetischt und das war dann das Finale.


----------



## Frisa5 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal hier! Die sind m.W. in dieser Sache federführend.



Interessant: Die Sta Fulda hat ihren Sitz ja direkt bei O. S.. um die Ecke (nur 3 oder 4 Häuser weiter).


----------



## sillibilli28 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo leute ich meld mich mal auch wieder ich warte immer noch auf meinen nächsten bescheid aber irgendwie finden die meinen briefkasten net aber der ist doch nicht schwer zu finden. gibt es sonst was neues hier ???  weil ich warte auf inkasso !


----------



## Sonnie07 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Es gibt nicht wirklich Neues. Alle sind bei der 2. Mahnung angekommen, aber darüber hinaus hat noch niemand etwas bekommen.

LG

Sonnie07


----------



## derdresdner (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hab ml an plusminus geschreiben, ml sehen ob da was passiert


Vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis. Wir recherchieren diesen Fall.

MfG 

S. E.
[plusminus
Hessischer Rundfunk

Anschrift:
Hessischer Rundfunk
60 320 Frankfurt/M.

069 - 155 - 2685
069 - 155 - 3462 (fax)

Kennen Sie schon den [plusminus- Newsletter?  Melden Sie sich an unter
www.plusminus.de und Sie sind immer über Ihre aktuelle
[plusminus-Sendung informiert!


----------



## Nimzilla (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



derdresdner schrieb:


> hab ml an plusminus geschreiben, ml sehen ob da was passiert


Was soll passieren, da es anscheinend schon passiert ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nimzilla schrieb:


> Was soll passieren, da es anscheinend schon passiert ist.


----------



## Frisa5 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nimzilla schrieb:


> Was soll passieren, da es anscheinend schon passiert ist.



Nächstes Jahr fahren sie hoffentlich nicht mehr im Porsche auf Sylt. Schau mal jetzt 22.20. Uhr --> Akte07


----------



## Nimzilla (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr fahren sie hoffentlich nicht mehr im Porsche auf Sylt. Schau mal jetzt 22.20. Uhr --> Akte07


Kam gerade schon eine kleine Vorschau in der Sendung.


----------



## oskar (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D
ich denke nach der sendung ist alles klar

gruss oskar aus sachsen


----------



## derdresdner (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

juhu die übeltäter sind entlarvt


----------



## NewBeetle (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

OhJeh... DAS ARME Mädchen ... Schuld ist Love ... S** ... Rock´n Ro....
Sollte man ja nicht glauben ... ich hoffe mal das da demnächst eine schwarze ESSklasse gefressen werden muss :-D 

Den Beitrag fand ich ja nicht schlecht aber ein Jura-Student mit ESSklasse ... Hut ab ! Da haben WIR wohl was falsch gemacht ...

Ich habe heute auch eine Anzeige auf den Weg gebracht, die Dame hat nun 27 Anzeigen laut Kripo am Hals ... mal sehen was da rauskommt

Sorry Lady, aber SO nicht, erst naiv was unterschreiben und dann schier FLENN und HEUL ... ERST Hirn POWER ON, dann SCANNER POWER ON und 
dann evtl. den Printer drucken lassen. 

Ich hoffe ich darf das so schreiben, aber ich nenne ja KEINE Namen ...


----------



## annette (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

also ich glaube, das wäre geschafft. Da wird bestimmt nichts mehr kommen. Ich hoffe die kriegen die, damit auch andere dubiose Seiten aus dem Internet entfernt werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



NewBeetle schrieb:


> aber ein Jura-Student mit ESSklasse ... Hut ab ! Da haben WIR wohl was falsch gemacht ...



Jura zu studieren ist kein zwangsläufiges Indiz für Ehrlichkeit und  Anstand


----------



## oskar (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ist ja richtig was los


----------



## Frisa5 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Aber Andreas S. --> dieser Name ist mir unbekannt --> könnte Thomas Sch. sein, oder?


----------



## NewBeetle (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Jura zu studieren ist kein zwangsläufiges Indiz für Ehrlichkeit und  Anstand



Das natürlich nicht, aber man hat ein paar Tricks mehr drauf um nicht so schnell aus der S-Klasse wieder Aussteigen zu müssen ... die Kniffe kennen "nichtjuristen" (leider) nicht ...


----------



## oskar (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> also ich glaube, das wäre geschafft. Da wird bestimmt nichts mehr kommen. Ich hoffe die kriegen die, damit auch andere dubiose Seiten aus dem Internet entfernt werden.




ich denke aber es wird wieder was neues geben,,, deshalb muessen wir noch besser aufpassen:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Frisa5 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Jura zu studieren ist kein zwangsläufiges Indiz für Ehrlichkeit und  Anstand



Ich denke, dass er die nicht mehr lange haben wird. Das Finanzant ist doch auch schon dran.


----------



## oskar (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

:roll::roll::roll:

na dann gute nacht alle:scherzkeks:


----------



## NewBeetle (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass er die nicht mehr lange haben wird. Das Finanzant ist doch auch schon dran.



Ja ... DAS LEBEN ist HART ... Immerhin war das dann eine längere "Probe"fahrt hihihi


----------



## sascha (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hier unser Bericht zum Fall.

Gruß,

Sascha


----------



## Frisa5 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



NewBeetle schrieb:


> OhJeh... DAS ARME Mädchen ... Schuld ist Love ... S** ... Rock´n Ro....




Was hat sie dafür wohl bekommen ??? 
So naiv kann man wirklich nicht sein. Aber sie ist volljährig und durch ihre Unterschrift auch verantwortlich.

Aber die Hintermänner sind eigentlich die, die eingesperrt werden müssen. Und das sehr lange.:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Artorius (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Geil, Akte 07 hat berichtet. Für mich ist das erledigt.
[...], sogar richtig hübsch - hatte nur leider keine Ahnung, was sie da genau unterschreibt  

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sonnie07 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Also für mich war der Beitrag echt klasse! @aka aka: glückwunsch, hab einen deiner Posts im Fernsehen erhaschen können :-D

Ob I.K. nun Schuld ist oder nicht. Die drei Webseiten sind weg, geclosed. Das ist auch ein Erfolg.

Und Erfolg ist auch, (wenn auch nur ein kleiner) daß wir überhaupt es geschafft haben ins Fernsehen zu kommen!!

@Mods: Schon klar, daß ihr sagt: dann ziehen sie eben andere Seiten auf, ist uns auch völlig klar. Aber kleine Schläge erhöhen das Denkvermögen, und sie werden einsehen, daß sie mit der klick-an-Sache keine guten Karten hatten.

Also mal ein bischen Lob an uns User wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## skater (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Diese PR sei euch auf jeden Fall gegönnt - da nimmt man auch mal eine Akte07-DoS in Kauf


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Aber Andreas S. --> dieser Name ist mir unbekannt --> könnte Thomas Sch. sein, oder?


Eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber (Vor-)namen sind Schall und Rauch. Eher handelt es sich mutmaßlich um einen "junger Römer". Herr Google weiss sicher mehr


----------



## sascha (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Diese PR sei euch auf jeden Fall gegönnt - da nimmt man auch mal eine Akte07-DoS in Kauf



War ja beides nicht das erste Mal. Beim Bericht bei Birgit Schrowange (RTL) damals lagen wir über Stunden lahm, bei ZDF Frontal und Stern TV ebenfalls   Wichtig ist - wie immer- die Sensibilisierung. Jeder einzelne TV-Bericht trägt dazu bei, dass beim nächsten Abzock-Versuch ein paar Leute *nicht *reinfallen...


----------



## dvill (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> @Mods: Schon klar, daß ihr sagt:[...]
> 
> Also mal ein bischen Lob an uns User wäre nicht schlecht


Den Versuch, einen Gegensatz zwischen den Mods und den Usern herbeireden zu wollen, finde ich ebenso dämlich wie ärgerlich.


----------



## Frisa5 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber (Vor-)namen sind Schall und Rauch. Eher handelt es sich mutmaßlich um einen "junger Römer". Herr Google weiss sicher mehr



Ok, dann wahrscheinlich O. O. Sch. (T. Schr. hätte sonst innerhalb kurzer Zeit sehr viele Haare verloren) --> könnte am Wind auf Sylt (im Cabrio) liegen --> aber damit dürften beide (und hoffentlich auch C. R.) in nächster Zeit kein Problem mehr haben:smile:


----------



## Frisa5 (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> War ja beides nicht das erste Mal. Beim Bericht bei Birgit Schrowange (RTL) damals lagen wir über Stunden lahm, bei ZDF Frontal und Stern TV ebenfalls   Wichtig ist - wie immer- die Sensibilisierung. Jeder einzelne TV-Bericht trägt dazu bei, dass beim nächsten Abzock-Versuch ein paar Leute *nicht *reinfallen...



Sehe ich genauso, allerdings: obwohl ich seit einigen Jahren in der EDV tätig bin, habe ich dennoch diesen blöden Link angeklickt, warum auch immer *(Kostenlos, Sparen etc.... nie mehr). *Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> habe ich dennoch diesen blöden Link angeklickt, warum auch immer *(Kostenlos, Sparen etc.... nie mehr). *Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken.


vor allem keine Gewinnspiele, die aus dem blauen Himmel angesegelt kommen...


----------



## PeterHansen (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Wirklich schöner Beitrag! Gute Arbeit 
 Herr. S., hat immernoch seine Bilder auf der größten deutschen Studentenplattform online gestellt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



PeterHansen schrieb:


> Als Jura Student in Göttingen sollte man doch lernen, dass Betrug strafbar ist


Wenn etwas über Jahre hinweg gut geht, wird man manchmal leicht übermütig.
Immerhin ist die StA jetzt auch wieder an der Medikamententester-Sache dran, die bereits von April 2006 bis August 2006 und dann wieder ab August 2007 (unter neuer "Leitung") durch die Foren geisterte.


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Den Versuch, einen Gegensatz zwischen den Mods und den Usern herbeireden zu wollen, finde ich ebenso dämlich wie ärgerlich.


sogar ziemlich daneben, Die Mods haben ihren Job Jahre  bevor fabrikeinkauf existierte gemacht
und werden ihn machen,  wenn niemand mehr sich an fabrikeinkauf erinnert. War in  der Geschichte 
von CB ein heftiges aber nur kurzes Intermezzo. 

PS: um  den Luxus, der zu sehen war zu finanzieren, müssen mindestens einige tausend User gezahlt haben.


----------



## sascha (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> PS: um den Luxus, der zu sehen war zu finanzieren, müssen mindestens einige tausend User gezahlt haben.



Das ist das wahre Traurige daran - dass so viele Leute naiv oder ängstlich genug sind, solchen Leuten so ein Luxusleben zu ermöglichen. Andere verdienen in 30 Jahren ehrlicher Arbeit nicht so viel wie die in ein paar Wochen mit ein paar dämlichen Rechnungen...


----------



## gewinni (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hat denn jemand gestern abend akte x gesehen ? Habe schon wieder eine e mail von tvquiz, dass ist doch bestimmt wieder genau solcher [...] oder?
gewinni

_[Fäkalien entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Schmusi22 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hab es gestern auch gesehen auf Akte 07. Find das echt geil und vor allem wie der die dazu bekommen hat, in einer Seitenstraße, Hamma!

*OFFTOPIC ON*

Machen Liebe und Geld so blind?

*OFFTOPIC OFF*



MfG


----------



## Artorius (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na offensichtlich, wenn ein Schnösel mit fetten Autos vorfährt, er hat schon Firmen bla bla.. Pah, wer denen noch zahlt... und deren Luxus fördert..

Ich hab die Mails gerade nicht beachtet und das Gedrohe ging mir irgendwo vorbei.

Gut, dass denen das Handwerk gelegt wurde


----------



## Cortez72 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

EINEN HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH AN ALLE (MODS UND UND USER) DIE ZU DER GANZEN SACHE BEIGETRAGEN HABEN! Ich hab Akte07 zwar nicht sehen können (es gibt ja auch noch Leute in der BRD, die mit nachts ehrlicher Arbeit Ihr Geld verdienen müssen :-D) aber die Zusammenfassung hier war doch schon lesenswert. Also thanx an die Forumbetreiber und die User, die viel sinnvolles hier geschrieben haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> aber die Zusammenfassung hier war doch schon lesenswert.


der Link auf die Zusammenfassung 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...r-gehen-gegen-mutmassliche-hintermaenner-vor/


----------



## kathy (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

vielen dank für die zusammenfassung :-p vielleicht gehts den ja endlich an den kragen


----------



## Martina1960 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi,
ich habe mir gerade den aufgenommenen Beitrag von Akte angesehen.
Den fand ich wirklich toll und aufschlussreich. :-D
Vielen Dank auch an diejenigen, welche zu SAT I geschrieben hatten.
Interessieren würde mich ja eigentlich, wie viele Leute bezahlt hatten.

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Martina1960 schrieb:


> Interessieren würde mich ja eigentlich, wie viele Leute bezahlt hatten.


Wenn du dir den "Lebensstil" angesehen hast, müssen es mindestens einige tausend gewesen sein
schätze allerwenigstens   3000


----------



## Antidialer (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nachdem die Seite ja auf einem Server der First Online Service lief würde mich interessieren, ob hinter beiden Seiten die gleichen Hintermänner stecken?


----------



## Ratte (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

kaum ist das eine vorbei,bekomme ich heut Post von accumio Finance Sevices,die als Tochter der SAF Forderungsmanagement GmbH gehört, das Sie persönliche Daten an Bürgel Wirtschaftsinformationen GmbH &Co.KG übermittelt haben.
bin mal gespannt was da wieder auf mich zu kommt:motz:
nimmt scheinbar kein ende...


----------



## hartmut1943 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sascha schrieb:


> Drei bis vier Mails, evtl. von Inkassobüro/Anwalt. Wie immer in solchen Fällen. Ich dachte, du hast dir den Text durchgelesen?


SAT1 hat am 13.11.2007 auf die Anregungen einer ganzen Reihe von Beschwerten reagiert und festgestellt wer hinter dem Fabrikeinkauf wirklich steckt, also keine Angst, den der Urheber der Homepage ist ein Jurastudent, der seine Finanzen auf Kosten anderer auffüllen will, der Staatsanwalt ermittelt schon.



parkplaza schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich heute auf das Inkasso-Schreiben nach der 2. Mahnung gewartet. Stattdessen eine Antwort auf meine E-Mail v. 24.10.:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> ...


Der Text kommt mir so bekannt vor, den der Jurastudent hat keine Zeit mehr auf die vielen Widersprüche zu antworten.


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ach was, die letzten drei Seiten des Threads haste wohl nicht gelesen :sun:
( da geht es um nichts  anderes ) 
Meinst du, du wärst der einzige der Akte gesehen hat... 

und  Sascha weiß es auch   (schon länger als du) 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...r-gehen-gegen-mutmassliche-hintermaenner-vor/


----------



## hartmut1943 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



burocf schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> i


SAT1 hat am 13.11.2007 die richtige Antwort für den Fabrikeinkauf gefunden, ein Jurastudent bessert seine Kasse auf und benutz die Gutgläubigkeit einer 19 jährigen Dame für seine Geschäfte.


----------



## citarobbl (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> EINEN HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH AN ALLE (MODS UND UND USER) DIE ZU DER GANZEN SACHE BEIGETRAGEN HABEN! Ich hab Akte07 zwar nicht sehen können (es gibt ja auch noch Leute in der BRD, die mit nachts ehrlicher Arbeit Ihr Geld verdienen müssen :-D) aber die Zusammenfassung hier war doch schon lesenswert. Also thanx an die Forumbetreiber und die User, die viel sinnvolles hier geschrieben haben.



Möchte mich den Glückwünschen anschließen.Finde es echt Super,daß durch dieses Forum so viel erreicht wurde .Dank an alle.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



hartmut1943 schrieb:


> SAT1 hat am 13.11.2007 die richtige Antwort für den Fabrikeinkauf gefunden, ein Jurastudent bessert seine Kasse auf und benutz die Gutgläubigkeit einer 19 jährigen Dame für seine Geschäfte.


Das jedem Leser hier seit gestern abend und vierzig Postings bekannt  und  muß deswegen nicht dauernd  wiederholt werden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=211111#post211111

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...r-gehen-gegen-mutmassliche-hintermaenner-vor/


----------



## Sonnie07 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Für alle, die die Sendung nicht sehen konnten oder nochmal schauen möchten: [...]

_[Verlinkung mit unsicherer Rechtslage bis zur Vorlage der Erlaubnis des Senders entfernt. (bh)]_


War schon klar, daß der Link entfernt wird. Hab nichts anderes erwartet!!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

So furchbar viel versäumt man nicht, wenn man die Fakten schon kennt 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...r-gehen-gegen-mutmassliche-hintermaenner-vor/

Ein geheimnisvoller  Experte, der sein Gesicht nicht zeigte, verfremdete Aufnahmen des  mutmaßlichen Hauptbeteiligten, der sich  unbeeindruckt zeigte  und in eine Nobelkarosse einstieg  und abrauschte. Ein naives Mädchen, das alles unterzeichnet hat, was der Lover ihr unter die Nase hielt und  ein Elternpaar, das  aus allen  Wolken gefallen ist. 
An Fakten war es für Leser dieses Threads nicht wirklich viel Neues.


----------



## bernhard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> War schon klar, daß der Link entfernt wird. Hab nichts anderes erwartet!!


Ich auch nicht.

Dieses Forum steht auf dem Boden unserer Rechtsordnung. Thema sind permanent Handlungen von Leuten, die die Rechtsordnung nicht achten.

Was gäbe denen, die Betroffene unseriöser Geschäftsgebaren wurden, das Recht, nun selbst die Rechte anderer zu verletzen?


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



bernhard schrieb:


> Was gäbe denen, die Betroffene unseriöser Geschäftsgebaren wurden, das Recht, nun selbst die Rechte anderer zu verletzen?


nennt sich Selbstjustiz


> Selbstjustiz bezeichnet das außergesetzliche Vorgehen von nicht Berufenen  gegen eine Straftat oder sonst als rechtswidrig oder ungerecht empfundene Handlung. Die Selbstjustiz widersetzt sich dem Gewaltmonopol des Staates und ist in diesem Rahmen strafbar.


----------



## Kornelius (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo erstmal , mein erster Beitrag hier;

großes Lob an die Forumsbetreiber.


Zur Sendung: natürlich ist klar, dass sie sich an die geltenden Rechte zu halten haben, und deshalb auch das Gesicht verpixeln und den Nachnamen nur per Anfangsbuchstaben angeben. Aber wieso sie dem werten Herrn Unternehmer auch noch insoweit entgegenkommen, dass sie auch seinen _Vornahmen_ ändern ,  d.h. durch einen völlig anderen austauschen erschliesst sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht , zumindest nicht auf Anhieb....


----------



## Immo (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Kornelius schrieb:


> Aber wieso sie dem werten Herrn Unternehmer auch noch insoweit entgegenkommen, dass sie auch seinen _Vornahmen_ ändern ,  d.h. durch einen völlig anderen austauschen erschliesst sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht , zumindest nicht auf Anhieb....


Ein ausgesprochen wertvoller Beitrag, ( wenn es nicht mehr zu meckern gibt...)


----------



## guitarking59 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Cortez72 schrieb:


> EINEN HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH AN ALLE (MODS UND UND USER) DIE ZU DER GANZEN SACHE BEIGETRAGEN HABEN! Ich hab Akte07 zwar nicht sehen können (es gibt ja auch noch Leute in der BRD, die mit nachts ehrlicher Arbeit Ihr Geld verdienen müssen :-D) aber die Zusammenfassung hier war doch schon lesenswert. Also thanx an die Forumbetreiber und die User, die viel sinnvolles hier geschrieben haben.



Ja, und wer denkt an all diejenigen, die brav bezahlt haben? Die können das Angebot vom Fabrikeinkauf ja nun nicht mehr nutzen! Ob da vielleicht eine Rückforderung ...

Kleiner Scherz! Ich freu mich! Wir haben's geschafft! 

:-D  :-D  :machkaputt:


----------



## guitarking59 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ratte schrieb:


> kaum ist das eine vorbei,bekomme ich heut Post von accumio Finance Sevices,die als Tochter der SAF Forderungsmanagement GmbH gehört, das Sie persönliche Daten an Bürgel Wirtschaftsinformationen GmbH &Co.KG übermittelt haben.
> bin mal gespannt was da wieder auf mich zu kommt:motz:
> nimmt scheinbar kein ende...



AUF SIE MIT GEBRÜLL!!!!!!!!

:machkaputt:


----------



## skater (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> ...
> Kleiner Scherz! Ich freu mich! Wir haben's geschafft!



Von einem "geschafft" würde ich hier nicht reden.
Dieses "Angebot" war eins von vielen, und es werden noch mehr danach kommen. Oder glaubt ihr, nur weil da mal die StA durchgegriffen hat, ziehen sich die anderen nun zurück?

Um es einfach zu schreiben: Ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> AUF SIE MIT GEBRÜLL!!!!!!!!


*In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft*


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



skater schrieb:


> Von einem "geschafft" würde ich hier nicht reden.
> Dieses "Angebot" war eins von vielen, und es werden noch mehr danach kommen. Oder glaubt ihr, nur weil da mal die StA durchgegriffen hat, ziehen sich die anderen nun zurück?
> 
> Um es einfach zu schreiben: Ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.


So sehe  ich das (leider)  auch. Dieses Abo/Einmalabzocketrauerspiel dauert jetzt schon über
 zwei Jahre  und  eine  grundlegende Kehrtwende ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## guitarking59 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> So furchbar viel versäumt man nicht, wenn man die Fakten schon kennt
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...r-gehen-gegen-mutmassliche-hintermaenner-vor/
> 
> Ein geheimnisvoller  Experte, der sein Gesicht nicht zeigte, verfremdete Aufnahmen des  mutmaßlichen Hauptbeteiligten, der sich  unbeeindruckt zeigte  und in eine Nobelkarosse einstieg  und abrauschte. Ein naives Mädchen, das alles unterzeichnet hat, was der Lover ihr unter die Nase hielt und  ein Elternpaar, das  aus allen  Wolken gefallen ist.
> An Fakten war es für Leser dieses Threads nicht wirklich viel Neues.



Nein, neu war es für die fleißigen Leser und Poster hier nicht, außer dass man jetzt ein paar Gesichter kennt und Namen zuordnen kann. Nicht aufregend. Aber dass es tatsächlich gesendet wurde, hätte ich a) niemals erwartet und b) ist man doch, wenn's dann endlich über die Glitze flimmert, aufgeregt wie ein Schuljunge! Mir ging's jedenfalls so. Vor allem, als kurz einige Original-Postings aus diesem Mega-Thread gezeigt wurden. Auf mich wirkt das so, als wenn man die Polizei direkt auf Ganovenjagd im Streifenwagen begleiten darf. Ich bin trotz meines halb-biblischen Alters noch sehr begeisterungsfähig und hab Spaß im Leben, trotz solcher Abzockerseiten im Web. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass wir ein lebhaftes Haus mit Kindern und Tieren sind?

Im Grunde könnte ich mich jetzt wieder abmelden, denn ich habe hier Rat und Aufklärung erhalten und die Mission ist erfüllt. Nochmal tappe ich bestimmt nicht in eine solche Falle! Aber wo ich schon mal angemeldet bin, bleibe ich auch, werde allerdings wohl nicht mehr viel reinschreiben.

Gruß an alle freundlichen Mitleser hier. Freut euch!


----------



## dieter_w (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> ... die Mission ist erfüllt ...


Noch lange nicht, würde ich sagen.
Es gibt noch viel Unkraut zu jäten:
nachbarschaft24.net + .com, genlogie.com, condome.tv, fuehrerscheincheck.com, ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



guitarking59 schrieb:


> und Namen zuordnen kann.


es wurden von wesentlichen Personen keine Namen genannt und die Abkürzungen stimmten auch nicht  wirklich (A*** S). Zudem wurde der Name des (ursprünglichen) Direktors nicht genannt. Oder habe ich es überhört? Trotzdem war es eine gute Sache, auch wenn das beste daran erledigt war, bevor die Sendung überhaupt angefangen hatte


----------



## dieter_w (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Oder habe ich es überhört?


Nein. 
Am Ende ist er auch nur eine unbedeutende Randfigur in dem Spielchen ...


> Trotzdem war es eine gute Sache, auch wenn das beste daran erledigt war, bevor die Sendung überhaupt angefangen hatte


Oder war die STA Fulda etwa gar in Zugzwang *weil* der Beitrag gesendet werden sollte?


----------



## Nil77 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Es gibt noch viel Unkraut zu jäten:
> nachbarschaft24.net + .com, genlogie.com, condome.tv, fuehrerscheincheck.com, ...



stimmt da gebe ich Dir recht. Es gibt noch so viele. Ich lese gerade condome.tv,
hat da zufällig jemand mehr Infos. Die haben mich nämlich auch am Wickl :wall:.


----------



## jupp11 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Nil77 schrieb:


> . Ich lese gerade condome.tv,
> hat da zufällig jemand mehr Infos.


dort geht´s lang,  zu dem Verein gehört das 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40449


----------



## Frisa5 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> es wurden von wesentlichen Personen keine Namen genannt und die Abkürzungen stimmten auch nicht  wirklich (A*** S). Zudem wurde der Name des (ursprünglichen) Direktors nicht genannt. Oder habe ich es überhört? Trotzdem war es eine gute Sache, auch wenn das beste daran erledigt war, bevor die Sendung überhaupt angefangen hatte



Genau, A*** S. (ich wusste erst nicht, wo ich den hinstecken sollte). Andere Namen ausser der "bedauerlichen" I. habe ich auch nicht gehört.

Das Foto am Ende des Berichts fand ich schon gut: Hoffentlich wird der Spass der Beiden (Foto vor JVA) bald Realität. S-Klasse u. Porsche gibt es dort nicht --> nur Carrera-Bahn (wer hoch pokert, der fällt sehr tief). :smile:


----------



## myrtle (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

im studivz findet man noch mehr fotos von den 3en. auf dem jva foto ist auch herr th. sch. zu sehen


----------



## Kornelius (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



myrtle schrieb:


> im studivz findet man noch mehr fotos von den 3en. auf dem jva foto ist auch herr th. sch. zu sehen





yep, war auch gerade da, und Herr O.S.  war auch "gerade online" ... :roll:

würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der sich demnächst irgendwohin absetzt. Genügend Restkapital dürfte noch vorhanden sein, und genug Zeit desgleichen, bevor das ganze  vor den Kadi kommt...


----------



## myrtle (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich hab ihn angeschrieben und gefragt, was ich mit seiner mahnung jetzt machen soll. mal sehen was er antwortet ^^


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Das Foto am Ende des Berichts fand ich schon gut...


Ich auch, da das ein Seitenhieb für OOS war, zu deuten allenfalls für Insider. Die Ehrenbürgerschaft wird Mr. Smith damit in dem Dorf wohl nimmer erlangen.


----------



## guitarking59 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



skater schrieb:


> Von einem "geschafft" würde ich hier nicht reden.
> Dieses "Angebot" war eins von vielen, und es werden noch mehr danach kommen. Oder glaubt ihr, nur weil da mal die StA durchgegriffen hat, ziehen sich die anderen nun zurück?
> 
> Um es einfach zu schreiben: Ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.



Nichts anderes hatte ich sagen wollen - in diesem Fall haben wir es geschafft. Dass es noch viele ähnlich gelagerte Fälle gibt und weitere folgen werden, ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. In UNSEREM Fall jedoch hätte es nicht besser laufen können: eine mehr oder weniger konzertierte Aktion vieler betroffener User mit vielen löblichen Einzelvorstößen, behördlich die Knute ausgepackt, Seiten dichtgemacht und das Ganze übers TV einem großen Publikum bekannt gemacht - das ist für mich persönlich ein Grund, mich befriedigt zurückzulehnen. 99,9999% der Zuschauer waren bestimmt völlig ahnungslos und wurden erstmals durch Akte07 nachhaltig wachgerüttelt. Diese Enthüllungs- und Aufklärungsarbeit kann Unzählige vor Schaden und Ärger bewahren, insofern sind wir hier quasi ein kleines Völkchen von aktiven Wohltätern, denn ohne die Teilnehmer an diesem Thread in diesem Forum wäre garantiert nichts passiert und die Abzocker würden munter weiter abzocken.

Wünsche noch allen hier einen schönen Tag.


----------



## guitarking59 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> *In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft*



JAJAJA! Ich hab halt noch Hitze im Blut! :scherzkeks:


----------



## guitarking59 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> es wurden von wesentlichen Personen keine Namen genannt und die Abkürzungen stimmten auch nicht  wirklich (A*** S). Zudem wurde der Name des (ursprünglichen) Direktors nicht genannt. Oder habe ich es überhört? Trotzdem war es eine gute Sache, auch wenn das beste daran erledigt war, bevor die Sendung überhaupt angefangen hatte



Die Namen der Hintermänner/-frauen vollständig, abgekürzt oder verfremdet zu nennen, halte ich nicht für so wichtig, die hat man eh schnell wieder vergessen. Aber die betreffenden Firmennamen sind es, die wohl eher hängenbleiben werden - Fabrikeinkauf und RC Online. Das Wichtigste aber ist das "Arbeitsprinzip" der Abzocker, das hier aufgedeckt wurde - darauf kommt es an! Jetzt weiß man, wie so was möglich ist und ist für künftige Fälle vorinformiert, damit man eben nie mehr in so eine Falle tappt und wenn doch, dann eben nicht bezahlt. Pars pro toto, im übertragenen Sinn. Ein Rattennest ausgehoben, Gefahr durch andere gleich mit erkannt.

Gruß


----------



## Mell ` (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo...

war hier nicht ein link gewesen, zu bekannter webside mit ihren vielen öffentlichen kurz-clips, wo man sich den akte07 beitrag nochmal anschauen kann??
ich hatte gestern,oder wann das war, meine ich zumindest, sowas hier erhaschen können...
schade das die info nicht zu finden ist, würde mir den beitrag gerne nochmal anschauen (in aller ruhe...)
oder finde ich den nur nicht mehr?ist er verschoben worden??
ich schau` auch mal eben bei "mister google" nach...
aber trotzdem danke...
gruß, mell `


----------



## Frisa5 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Kornelius schrieb:


> yep, war auch gerade da, und Herr O.S.  war auch "gerade online" ... :roll:
> 
> würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der sich demnächst irgendwohin absetzt. Genügend Restkapital dürfte noch vorhanden sein, und genug Zeit desgleichen, bevor das ganze  vor den Kadi kommt...



O. S hat leider in studivz die Fotos (vor der JVA) gelöscht. Schade, die Handschellen standen beiden sehr gut. :smile:


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> O. S hat leider in studivz die Fotos (vor der JVA) gelöscht.


Es sind inzwischen auch auf anderen Seiten Fotos von ihm verschwunden. Großreinemachen? 
Gibts da nicht sowas wie Verdunkelungsgefahr?


----------



## myrtle (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

frau i.k. wurde übrigens zum schwarzen schaaf des monats oktober gekürt ^^

falls ihr es noch nicht wisst
[...]

_[Unter Berücksichtigung des Persönlichkeitsrechtes Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



myrtle schrieb:


> frau i.k. wurde übrigens zum schwarzen schaf des monats oktober gekürt


wann wird denn das dümmste Schaf 2007 gewählt?
[edit - selbst editiert, siehe oben]


----------



## Frisa5 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Gewisse Seiten sind wieder online.

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass die Homepage von Th. Schr. wieder online ist.

Der Link auf die Nav. Trad. funktioniert auch (allerdings ohne die 3 bekannten Kontaktpersonen, nur noch D. P. u. ohne Impressum).


----------



## myrtle (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wann wird denn das dümmste Schaf 2007 gewählt?



wer soll denn das dümmste schaaf sein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

weiß nicht, ich wähl es ja nicht.
[edit: ach so meinst Du das... Nee, nee, nicht DU!]


----------



## Frisa5 (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

*Die Uni Göttingen würde der Bericht aus Akte 07/46 v. 13.11.2007 sicher auch interessieren *

--> Studenten der Uni (trotz Gebühren, aber dennoch finanziert mit unseren Steuergeldern) leben ein Luxusleben mit dieser Masche... und studieren dann auch noch Jura... ist doch echt lachhaft.... diese "Studenten" gehören ausgeschlossen!!


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Die Uni Göttingen würde der Bericht aus Akte 07/46 v. 13.11.2007 sicher auch interessieren!


Ist bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Überlegung! Also, wer schreibt hin? Insbesondere sollte man auf das Strafverfahren bei der RKI Bad Hersfeld, der StAen Fulda und Göttingen hinweisen.


----------



## dieter_w (16 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Reducal schrieb:


> Insbesondere sollte man auf das Strafverfahren bei der RKI Bad Hersfeld, der StAen Fulda und Göttingen hinweisen.


Und nochmal extra betonen, dass es sich um einen *JURA*STUDENTEN handelt ...


----------



## Dennis (16 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

hallo    


noch  so  eine   Einladung von deiner Nachbarin Lisa  :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Frisa5 (16 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Und nochmal extra betonen, dass es sich um einen *JURA*STUDENTEN handelt ...



Zusätzlich kann ich denjenigen, die betroffen sind, nur empfehlen (auch jetzt noch) Strafanzeige bei STA Fulda oder Göttingen wegen gewerbsmäßigem Betrug oder zumindest versuchtem Betrug zu stellen. 
Adresse:
StA Fulda. Anschrift: 36037 Fulda, Am Rosengarten 4 Tel.: 0661 / 924 - 02, Fax: 0661 / 924 - 26 90

Strafrahmen:
Betrug in besonders schwerem Fall bedroht das Gesetz in § 263 StGB mit Freiheitsstrafe von 6 Monaten bis zu 10 Jahren.
Wird ein Angeklagter wegen mehrerer Taten verurteilt, verhängt das Gericht für jede Tat eine Einzelstrafe. Daraus bildet es dann eine Gesamtstrafe, indem es die höchste Einzelstrafe erhöht. Die Gesamtstrafe darf die Summe der Einzelstrafen nicht erreichen und 15 Jahre Freiheitsstrafe nicht übersteigen (§ 54 StGB).


----------



## dvill (17 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*


Studenten zocken im Netz ab


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Studenten zocken im Netz ab


meine  Schätzungen im Thread  "nachbarschaft24.net" bezüglich der Zahl der Betroffenen
 war sehr "konservativ"...


> Die Beschuldigten hätten sich über ein Gewinn-Spiel (Porsche zu gewinnen)
> *um die 600000 E-Mail-Adressen *besorgt, erklärte der Göttinger Staatsanwaltschafts-Sprecher


----------



## sascha (17 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hier unser Bericht:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ik-einkauf-com-bis-zu-600-000-opfer-vermutet/


----------



## Frank010 (17 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich hab bei diesem Gewinnspiel nicht mitgemacht. Und dennoch hatten sie meine Mail Ad und meine Anschrift. Also müssen es noch viele mehr sein.


----------



## samspam (17 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frank010 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei diesem Gewinnspiel nicht mitgemacht. Und dennoch hatten sie meine Mail Ad und meine Anschrift. Also müssen es noch viele mehr sein.



so seh ich das auch


----------



## annette (17 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> so seh ich das auch


ich habe bei diesem Gewinnspiel auch nicht mitgemacht. Frage mich wirklich, wie die an die Mail-Adressen gekommen sind. Vielleicht hatten die noch andere Gewinnspiele am laufen,wo ich dann vielleicht doch dran teilgenommen habe. Werde nie wieder an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> ....  Werde nie wieder an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen.


Kluge Entscheidung. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Frank010 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na hier ist gar nichts mehr los!??!!

Ist schon bekannt wieviel Geld Herr CR und CO bei Seite geschafft haben.

Mich würde auch interesieren ob er eine Verurteilung zu erwarten hat.

Bei Antiabzocke steht einiges über die netten Leute.


----------



## Frisa5 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo,

hast Du Anzeige erstattet (falls betroffen)? Falls nicht, solltest Du es tun.

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Je mehr Anzeigen erstattet werden, umso wahrscheinlicher ist die Anklage bzw. Verurteilung, zumal
Oliver. O. Sch. 2006 gerade mal so eben da raus gekommen ist (da hatte er auch einen Strohmann, 
aber der hat lt. Zeitungsberichten wohl geschwiegen).


----------



## NewBeetle (19 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich denke mal wenn die Dame merkt was da abgeht ob die dann noch schweigt halte ich einmal für ein Gerücht, ausser die Eltern sind bei Akte07 Oscar-Reif aufgetreten ... währe natürlich auch möglich ...


----------



## Frisa5 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Aber die Dame alleine reicht nicht. 

Fraglich ist auch, ob Sie überhaupt von Neuseeland noch einmal zurück nach Deutschland möchte.


----------



## NewBeetle (19 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Frisa5 schrieb:


> Aber die Dame alleine reicht nicht.
> 
> Fraglich ist auch, ob Sie überhaupt von Neuseeland noch einmal zurück nach Deutschland möchte.




Naja wenn der "Anteil" gross genug ist sollte sie vielleicht da bleiben ... 
Mal sehen wie sich die ganze Sache entwickelt, ich sollte dann irgendwann von der Staatsanwaltschaft Post bekommen was bei der Angelegenheit rausgekommen ist. Für mich währe es super, wenn der nette Mann ab sofort seine EsssKlasse noch reinigen darf (Nebenjob an der Tanke), ansonsten zu Fuss gehen muss und später von seiner Uni nur noch durch gesiebte Luft träumen darf ....

Es ist ja bald Weihnachten  :-D


----------



## Frisa5 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

LOL!!! Ich denke, das ich auch bald Post bekomme. Der andere Student "Th. Sch." aus HH wird sicher auch zu Fuss gehen müssen, denn man hat ihn ja mit seinem BMW (O. O. Sch. war auch dabei) vor kurzem mit 1,9 Promille erwischt.


----------



## myrtle (20 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

die frage ist doch, ob sie überhaupt noch in neuseeland ist!

im studivz auf ihrer pinnwand hat eine freundin sie gefragt, ob beide wieder was unternehmen, da sie ja wieder zurück ist.

außerdem stinkt die geschichte! sie hat angeblich *O*[] *S*[] (Anm. von mir: Name geändert) im internet kennengelernt und später unterschreibt sie in seinem auto ein paar verträge und sie weiß nicht worum es geht? is klar frau I.K.


----------



## Ratte (20 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

ich fand die Sache ziemlich getürkt! Sie weiß nicht was sie unterschreibt und die Eltern wissen nicht was die eigene Tochter macht!?! Also echt jetzt...


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Ratte schrieb:


> ich fand die Sache ziemlich getürkt! Sie weiß nicht was sie unterschreibt


wohin die Liebe  fällt 


Ratte schrieb:


> und die Eltern wissen nicht was die eigene Tochter macht!?! Also echt jetzt...


Das ist nun wirklich nicht ungewöhnlich heutzutage :scherzkeks:


----------



## NewBeetle (20 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



jupp11 schrieb:


> wohin die Liebe  fällt



Da ist ein "Stift" nicht weit weg ... 



jupp11 schrieb:


> Das ist nun wirklich nicht ungewöhnlich heutzutage :scherzkeks:



Ja... Rauchen auf dem WC ist halt für Anfänger ... nun kommt was "gscheites"  :sun:


----------



## Frisa5 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



myrtle schrieb:


> die frage ist doch, ob sie überhaupt noch in neuseeland ist!
> 
> im studivz auf ihrer pinnwand hat eine freundin sie gefragt, ob beide wieder was unternehmen, da sie ja wieder zurück ist.



Wann hast Du das denn studivz gelesen? 

Seit gestern erhalte ich diesen Status v. I. K.:
I...' Seite ist für dich nicht sichtbar

I... hat festgelegt, dass nur bestimmte Leute diese Seite sehen dürfen - bisher gehörst Du nicht dazu.

*O. O. Sch. hat auch diese Einstellungen auf studivz inzwischen auch u. die Bilder hat er auch gleich mitgenommen ---> Verdunkelungsgefahr nimmt zu, zumal das meiste Geld in der Schweiz sein dürfte.*


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das mit der Verdunkelungsgefahr lese ich nun hier schon zum zweiten Mal - das ist Unsinn! Die bislang durchgeführten Maßnahmen der Behörden waren hinreichend und könnten mMn positiv ausgehen. Es ist das gute Recht eines Beschuldigten in einem Strafverfahren zu retten was noch zu retten geht. Was Gelder im Ausland betrifft, so sind die dort schon lange nicht mehr sicher - bilaterale Abkommen der Länder räumen Handlungsfähigkeit ein, z. B. die Durchführung von Gewinnabschöpfungsmaßnahmen. Man muss dazu nur wissen, wo Gelder geparkt sind.


----------



## WORM (21 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo bin leider auch ein opfer von fabrik-einkauf geworden und habe leider dei 92,50 gezahlt,außer zur polizei ne strafanzeige gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten presse etc?das geld werde ich bestimmt nicht wieder sehen.
mfg tanja


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Was Gelder im Ausland betrifft, so sind die dort schon lange nicht mehr sicher - bilaterale Abkommen der Länder räumen Handlungsfähigkeit ein, z. B. die Durchführung von Gewinnabschöpfungsmaßnahmen. Man muss dazu nur wissen, wo Gelder geparkt sind.


Übersetzung für die Betreiber: Geld nach Dubai. Schnell... Da schaut's eher schlecht aus für deutsche Behörden. Aber solche Belanglosigkeiten wie mangelnde Kooperation von Behörden sind ja kein Thema, wenn in Hochglanzbroschüren über Dubai geredet und geschrieben wird... ebensowenig wie vom Panzer überrollte Studenten in China ein Thema gewesen wären, früher. 

h**p://www.gic-dubai.com/index.php?id=4
Hauptsache voran kommen

apropos:
http://www.gic-dubai.com/news/images/1185204660_handelsblatt_200707.pdf


> Im Hotel Burj Al Arab mit aufgeblähtem Segel und ebensolchen Preisen für eine Übernachtung nehmen
> die GIC-Chef mit ihren Gästen einen Nachmittagskaffee.


 mit Meeresblick?


> Die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate mit der Hauptstadt Abu Dhabi sind für Deutschland der wichtigste arabische Handelspartner. Dazu gibt es ein wirtschaftsfreundliches Umfeld: keine Einkommen- und Mehrwertsteuer, keine Gewerkschaften.


Pfui! Bei so viel Vorteilen für die Wirtschaft sind - wie immer - die Vorteile übler Leute (Strafverfolgung? Ach woher!) ein wie üblich tolerierter Kollateralschaden. Mein Lieblingsthema, wie man merken kann


----------



## annette (21 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



WORM schrieb:


> Hallo bin leider auch ein opfer von fabrik-einkauf geworden und habe leider dei 92,50 gezahlt,außer zur polizei ne strafanzeige gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten presse etc?das geld werde ich bestimmt nicht wieder sehen.
> mfg tanja


Wann hast du denn bezahlt? Die Seite gibt es nicht mehr und ich denke, dass die Konten alle gesperrt wurden. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und das Geld wird wieder zurücküberwiesen.


----------



## WORM (22 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hi letzen montag ist das abgegangen leider glaube ich nicht daran,habe online ne anzeige bei  polizei abgegeben muß abwarten.werde morgen zu meiner bank und mal nachfragen.lg tanja


----------



## sillibilli28 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



WORM schrieb:


> Hi letzen montag ist das abgegangen leider glaube ich nicht daran,habe online ne anzeige bei  polizei abgegeben muß abwarten.werde morgen zu meiner bank und mal nachfragen.lg tanja


dann buche das geld wieder zurück


----------



## Frisa5 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



WORM schrieb:


> Hi letzen montag ist das abgegangen leider glaube ich nicht daran,habe online ne anzeige bei  polizei abgegeben muß abwarten.werde morgen zu meiner bank und mal nachfragen.lg tanja



Hi, schreib die Volksbank in Eisenberg an und teile dieser mit, dass der Empfänger nicht berechtigt ist, über die Zahlung zu verfügen u. lass das Geld zurück buchen. Die VB Eisenberg hat eine eigene Beschwerde-Abteilung.


----------



## WORM (22 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

werde ich morgen abschicken werde auch mal die ksk benachrichtigen,suche erstmal die adresse vo n eisenberg danke für den tipp.lg tanja


----------



## WORM (22 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



sillibilli28 schrieb:


> dann buche das geld wieder zurück


werde ich versuchen


----------



## WORM (22 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



annette schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bezahlt? Die Seite gibt es nicht mehr und ich denke, dass die Konten alle gesperrt wurden. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und das Geld wird wieder zurücküberwiesen.


am 08.11.07


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



WORM schrieb:


> am 08.11.07


Ohje, da dürfte wohl im Regelfall nichts mehr mit zurückholen drin sein. 

Lt. Presseberichten wurde das Konto ja jeweils zeitnah abgeräumt und das Guthaben ins Ausland transferiert.


----------



## dorle (23 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Ich Trottel bin auch auf diesen Verein reingefallen!!:unzufrieden:

Habe gleich nach Rechnungseingang (Email) Anzeige erstattet.:-p

Daraufhin kamen zwei weitere Mahnungsemails.:wall:

Die letztere erhielt die Androhung > Inkassobüro > Anwalt!!:scherzkeks:

Das ist nun zwei Wochen her!!

Bis jetzt ist Ruhe in  dem [......]!!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Fisimo (25 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe auch zuerst eine Rechnung erhalten,der ich widersprochen habe,dann kamen zwei Mahnunen mit Strafandrohunen und Inkassobüros,dann nichts mehr,letzten Dienstag wurde dann in Akte 07 berichtet,dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Akten beschlagnahmt hätte,ich denke die Sache ist damit erledigt.Gott sei Dank habe ich auf Erfahrungsberichten in diesem Forum hin nichts bezahlt und abgewartet,herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Erfahrungsberichte.
Gruss Fisimo


----------



## Micha0042 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Habe heute in den "Stuttgarter Nachrichten" einen Artikel gefunden: "Tückische Internet-Verträge" über Einkauf im Internet. Ich zitiere: " .... Anlass waren mehr als 4500 Verfahren gegen einen hessischen Internetanbieter, die allesamt eingestellt worden sind. Betrug der Internet-Nutzer sei nicht nachweisbar, betonte die Anklagebehörde. ... Im Angebot waren unter anderem Routenplaner,Lexika... Die Ermittler hatten sich auf 1500 Fälle konzentriert, in denen die Anzeige-Erstatter  behaupteten, nie auf den fraglichen Seiten gewesen zu sein. Die Auswertung der Internet-Protokolle habe aber regelmässig das Gegenteil ergeben. Die Firma bediene sich vielleicht nicht der feinsten Geschäftspraktiken, strafbar habe sie sich aber nicht gemacht. (dpa)".
Könnten das unsere "Fabrik-Einkäufer" gewesen sein? Wer weiß da vielleicht mehr?


----------



## Smigel (27 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nein waren nicht die Fabrikeinkäufer, das war (ist) ne andere Baustelle.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 November 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Smigel schrieb:


> Nein waren nicht die Fabrikeinkäufer, das war (ist) ne andere Baustelle.



....und zwar die da.....

Deutschland = Baustellenland


----------



## Jeje (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hatte im Oktober schon die letzte Mahnung, seit dem nichts mehr gehört!
Einig sind wir uns doch darüber, dass Fabrikeinkauf, Führerscheintest.com und seit heute: [noparse]http://www.fahrschulquiz.com[/noparse] ein und dieselben  [ edit] sind, zumindestens wenn man weiter in die Materie geht, landet man immer in der Schweiz oder Dubay bei diesen Seiten!


----------



## Don Pablo (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Heute habe ich im Netz einen Interessanten Bericht der Hannoverschen Allgemeinen gefunden.



> *FULDA Betrüger in der Cyber-Welt: Die Staatsanwaltschaften in Fulda und Göttingen sind einem groß angelegten Internet-Schwindel auf der Spur, in den offenbar ein 25-Jähriger aus Fulda verwickelt ist. *
> 
> Andere sprechen sogar davon, dass der junge Mann, der pikanterweise Jura studiert, Hintermann und Drahtzieher des betrügerischen Konzeptes ist. Tatsächlich ist der Student in Fulda und im Web bekannt als.........


zum vollständigen Bericht >> Hannoversche Allgemeine - HAZ.de


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das hättest du hier viel früher lesen können... (am 13.11.2007) 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49971
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...r-gehen-gegen-mutmassliche-hintermaenner-vor/


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



> Das bestätigt Oberstaatsanwalt H.-H. H. aus Göttingen ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass bei Wohnungsrazzien „einiges mitgenommen worden ist“.
> Auch für den Fuldaer Pressestaatsanwalt Harry Wilke ist der Beschuldigte kein Unbekannter: „Wir vermuten, dass er sich zumeist im Hintergrund hält und über Strohleute Firmen gründet.“


Hannoversche Allgemeine


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Das ist auch lesenswert.


----------



## hans dampf (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Moin, 

falls jemand mehr Informationen über Herrn [...] alias [...] haben möchte!

_[Namen gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## hans dampf (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

_[Persönliche Daten Dritter gelöscht. Das Studium der NUBs wird vor dem Schreiben dringend geraten. (bh)]_


----------



## Frisa5 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



dvill schrieb:


> Das ist auch lesenswert.



Ich bin der Ansicht, dass man mit dieser Masche (Inkassobriefe von DIS) noch Weihnachtsgeld zu erbeuten möchte.

Wahrscheinlich mit alten Adressen, die man noch retten konnte oder woanders gespeichert waren.


----------



## Balljunge (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Die "Online Content Ltd." hat jetzt auch so eine Seite.

*Fabrik-Verkauf.de*

Finger weg von dieser Seite!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Die "Online Content Ltd." hat jetzt auch so eine Seite.


man will wohl die frei gewordene "Marktlücke" abdecken. Preisinformation in altbekannter Manier 
tief in den über einen  winzigen Button auf der untersten Zeile erreichbaren AGBs 


> AGB/Verbraucherinformationen/Datenschutz


und auf der Anmeldeseite  im untersten Scrollbereich versteckt. 


> Der einmalige Preis für einen Sechs-Monats-Zugang zu unserer Datenbank beträgt 59,95 Euro inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertssteuer.


Es gibt hier Klugscheisser,  die diese Art der (Verschleierungs)Information für legitim  halten. 
Sie mögen dorthin gehen,  wo sie hergekommen sind...


----------



## jps384 (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Weiß jemand über den Gerichtsverlauf gegen Herrn S. bescheid bzw gegen die die geprellte Exfreundin? Würde mich nur zu gern interessieren, weil dieser feine Herr hat wie es aussieht über Silvester Urlaub auf Sylt gemacht mit einer neuen Gespielin. Hoffentlich läßt die sich nicht auch so reinlegen wie Frau K. Aber so wie es mir auf den Bildern aussieht die er in einem bekannten Forum für Studenten reingestellt hat, lebt er nicht mehr so auf großen Fuß und im Luxus!:sun:


----------



## Gypsy71 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Bis jetzt habe ich alle Emails die eingegangen sind und die ich auch rausgeschickt habe aufgehoben. Kann ich die denn jetzt löschen? Bis jetzt ist nichts mehr gekommen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Gypsy71 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich alle Emails die eingegangen sind und die ich auch rausgeschickt habe aufgehoben. Kann ich die denn jetzt löschen?


Ausdrucken und aufheben! Könnte sein, dass du sie nochmal benötigst.


----------



## Gypsy71 (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Danke schön. Ich wusste nur nicht, ob ich sie vom Computer löschen kann, wenn ich sie ausgedruckt habe. 

Vielen lieben Dank euch allen auch dafür, dass ihr mich davor zurück gehalten habt, zu zahlen.


----------



## NewBeetle (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

*** Game Over *** ?


----------



## NewBeetle (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



NewBeetle schrieb:


> *** Game Over *** ?



Wars das nun ? Ich habe von meiner Anzeige nichts mehr gehört. Das Forum ist auch still geworden ... gabs noch was neues oder "HABEN die FERTIG ?"

_[Hier scheint alles gesagt zu sein. Bei Bedarf ein neues Thema aufmachen. Geschlossen. (bh)]_


----------



## sascha (17 August 2009)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Nur der Form halber: Die Betreiber der Seite fabrik-einkauf.com wurden heute zu Gefängnisstrafen verurteilt. Das Landgericht Göttingen setzte die Strafen zur Bewährung aus. Daneben müssen die kriminellen Betreiber fünfstellige Geldauflagen zahlen: fabrik-einkauf.com: Bewährungsstrafen für Abzocker : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

